# Nintendo Wii U Official Thread [pricing, release date confirmed!]



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

They can't fix such an issue, even if the Wii U was even more powerful using two gamepads will cut the fps because that's another 480p(?) image that will have to be rendered by the console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Tazmo always awake, never asleep.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2012)

he's botted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Miyamoto explains why Wii U can't stand vertically*


Every time we have seen the Wii U console itself it's always been sat horizontally. That's because the system is designed so it can't stand vertically. In an interview on Kotaku, Shigeru Miyamoto explained why. He explained that like with Microsoft's Kinect, that the physical hardware is not the face of the system.

*"Similarly with Wii U, when we [considered the question] ‘What is the face of Wii U going to be?', for us the face of Wii U really isn't the console box itself. It's the controller; it's the Wii U GamePad. So just like a set dop box is non-descript and tucked away, our feeling was that the Wii U hardware was something that could be tucked away and out of sight. *



*Miyamoto working on a new game, but we will have to wait*


In an interview with Joystiq's JC Fletcher, Mario creater Shigeru Miyamoto confirmed again that he is working on a new game, but it's going to be a while before we get to see what he has been working on. He explained the his role at Nintendo keeps him busy.

*"One thing I want to clear up," Miyamoto told Joystiq, "people like to ask me if I want to do a small project with a small team. I do like working with a small team, and I'm working with a number of small teams on a lot of different ideas, but the problem is because of all these different roles that I have to fulfill, it takes me a long time to write the design document." In addition, working with small teams causes design work to take longer, he said, so "maybe this time next year I'll have something ready to show you that perhaps will illustrate that idea." *

We have known that Miyamoto has been working on a new IP for a while. It's understandable that with the role he has that working on a new game is something that will take time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9AlgItTvuVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I really want to know what Miyamoto's new IP will be. The man has a magic touch. Since it's a new IP, there's no way it can be a singing, dancing or fitness game.  So Miyamoto is going to give us a REAL game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I really want to know what Miyamoto's new IP will be. The man has a magic touch. Since it's a new IP, there's no way it can be a singing, dancing or fitness game.  So Miyamoto is going to give us a REAL game.


 read last update of the meeting..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

You mean where Miyamoto talks about perhaps showing something about it around this time next year? I saw that.  Still can't wait for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*12 accounts on Wii U, no Friend Codes, launch colors talk, more*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fUO2AMxbUss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Post that shit in the E3 thread as well, Malvin!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You mean where Miyamoto talks about perhaps showing something about it around this time next year? I saw that.  Still can't wait for it.



They shoudl have said it at e3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZL9Xma2KY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Darksiders II Wii U trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z1uWnkRaJI[/YOUTUBE]


*Don’t expect news on Retro Studios’ next game anytime soon*

EAD Tokyo. Monolith Soft. Retro. These are just three first-party Nintendo studios that were absent from E3 this year.

Retro is particularly important, as they’ve worked on some of Nintendo’s most beloved franchises – Metroid and Donkey Kong. There was a lot of hope that the studio would be bringing a new Wii U game to E3 2012, but as we all know, that didn’t happen.

Reggie Fils-Aime was asked about the status of Retro in an interview with IGN, but the Nintendo of America president remained tight-lipped.

Fils-Aime said:

*“… if I disclosed what Retro is doing, I would have the president of Retro literally calling me right now saying, ‘Reggie, what are you doing?’ We love that people are interested. We love surprising people. I remember getting the questions before we announced Donkey Kong Country Returns. And I loved unveiling that. So… Rest assured, the team is hard at work. But I’m not gonna tell you what they’re working on.”*

And when asked if we’ll hear about Retro anytime soon, Fils-Aime said, “Um… Likely not.”


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

So THAT explains their absenses from E3. 

But i'm kinda glad because now we know that Nintendo still has their A-game for the Wii U up their sleeves. Especially Miyamoto's new IP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Metroid x starfox is it real?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Wii U games to run in 720*

Today a Nintendo representative has confirmed that all first party Wii U titles are running in 720p resolution. The Wii U can do 1080p, but it appears at first these games will be running in 720p. It was also confirmed that Pikmin 3 will run at 60 frames per second. Pretty nice!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*RUMOR- Bloomberg reports Wii U launch price $250*

Bloomberg has posted some very interesting news. They claim that Nikkei was told by Nintendo President Satoru Iwata that the Wii U launch price will be 20,ooo yen. That translates to around $250 U.S. dollars. If true, then this would be a huge advantage for Nintendo.

*“Iwata signaled the WiiU will likely be priced at more than 20,000 yen ($250) in Japan when it goes on sale next year, the Nikkei newspaper reported today, citing an interview with the president. Nintendo is unlikely to sell the new console for the same price as the current Wii, the report cited Iwata as saying.” *


So what do you think? Do you think Nintendo will launch the Wii U at $250? Nikkei has leaked some major news before, yet they also reported that a 3DS redesign would be announced at this years E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Took me a minute to realize it actually says "more than 250."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wii was 25,000 yens = $275 dollars but Launched at $250 with Wii Sports in here.

I dunno the different between the Dollar and Yen right now..


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Hell, by "more than 250" they could mean 500.  Such an ambiguous phrasing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

unfortunately for nintendo, price was only one part of their wii success


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think that the biggest aspect of the Wii's success will be much of a help for the Wii U.  Just a gut feeling that I have.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 7, 2012)

$250 to $300 would be a reasonable price.

Anything more than $350 is suicide.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that the biggest aspect of the Wii's success will be much of a help for the Wii U.  Just a gut feeling that I have.



So then in your opinion Goob, how will Nintendo succeed? We can see them taking two approaches here, trying to hold onto their Wii casual magic as hard as possible while also trying to talk to the "hardcore" and third parties at the same time, while also trying to be innovative through all that. Is it for naught?

For me its like they are stretching themselves into knots to live up to the last generation hype


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uK8vo6GERLU[/YOUTUBE]
New DLC for Wii U only.
It will effect the ending.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2012)

You make casual games for the casual crowd and make hardcore games for the hardcore crowd. It's a crazy concept, I know, but it nay just be possible with a little bit of magic, a little bit of carbon, and a little bit of love.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> You make casual games for the casual crowd and make hardcore games for the hardcore crowd. It's a crazy concept, I know, but it nay just be possible with a little bit of magic, a little bit of carbon, and a little bit of love.



No,  it's impossible if you're nintendo.
Hardcores hate it with a passion and casuals have moved on to apple phones.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No,  it's impossible if you're nintendo.
> Hardcores hate it with a passion and casuals have moved on to apple phones.



That's where carbon comes in.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So then in your opinion Goob, how will Nintendo succeed? We can see them taking two approaches here, trying to hold onto their Wii casual magic as hard as possible while also trying to talk to the "hardcore" and third parties at the same time, while also trying to be innovative through all that. Is it for naught?
> 
> For me its like they are stretching themselves into knots to live up to the last generation hype



I think that they will have some success but it probably won't be anywhere near what the Wii had.  If they are lucky they might barely come in second place in terms of sales.  The Nintendo crowd will buy the console and part of the super casual gamers, that purchased the Wii, certainly will.  Unfortunately, I don't see many people who passed on the Wii getting the Wii U as there really isn't a compelling reason for them to do so at this point in my opinion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> That's where carbon comes in.



Carbon would only raise the price.
Who wants to buy a wii U made out of coal or diamonds?
Either one would be expensive as hell.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Carbon would only raise the price.
> Who wants to buy a wii U made out of coal or diamonds?
> Either one would be expensive as hell.



It would give it great resale value.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Hell, by "more than 250" they could mean 500.  Such an ambiguous phrasing.



Usually when they say something like that though, the price stops at an upper boundary of about $50 extra or so. Otherwise you might as well say, more than $300 or something.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 7, 2012)

or they could just say

"More then 1 dolla mr. yang"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*RUMOR - Another first party Wii U game from an existing IP in the works?*

Here's the rumor details from someone supposedly in the know...

- Isn't Mario, Zelda, Pokemon or Battalion Wars
- Isn't a racing game
- Was suggested by posters here in the Wii U speculation threads
- Wasn't shown at E3
- Is an existing IP that historically hasn't sold well, and will likely bomb
- Is something he personally is very excited about

What kind of guesses do you have? A first party IP that will most likely bomb but has a following? Are we counting Chibi-Robo as first party?




*RUMOR: Nintendo to hold yet another conference before Wii U launch?*

A NeoGAF poster is claiming that Nintendo will hold another conference close to the Wii U launch. I would expect another one that would detail launch day, price, and games. But this post says that the conference will to be give out more details.

*"Nintendo will have another big Wii U confernece before launch to detail a ton of stuff. I call it Summer Conference because Im guessing late August Early September for it" 
*
If true, what possible details would this conference contain? We will just have to wait to hear from the Big N itself.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2012)

Earthbound/Mother?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

valerian said:


> Earthbound/Mother?


 that is my guess also..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Wii U launching 'around November' - Rayman Legends dev
Has Ubisoft let the cat out of the bag?*



> There's plenty to suggest that Wii U is set to launch in November, from supposedly leaked retailer emails to the simple facts that GameCube released on November 18, 2001 and Wii on November 19, 2006 in the US.
> 
> And now Ubisoft's David Martinez, engine architect for Rayman Legends, has strongly hinted at a November launch for Nintendo's new console.
> 
> *He told GameXplain that Rayman Legends will be out "at launch" for Wii U. Pressed on when that might be, he went on to say "around November". Skip to the 5:49 mark for a bit of an uncomfortable exchange on the subject of release dates*.



[YOUTUBE]OqEWX7KzG2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

valerian said:


> Earthbound/Mother?



I would love it if this was true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

The guy in gaf do not want to spoil the surprises. and he is in this thread. really an interesting thread to read.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Game & Wario? That sounds really, really interesting. I wonder what Game & Watch and Wario could do together? Perhaps taking Warioware to the next level, or perhaps even a new crossover game? 


Also, Pikmin 3 is a launch title? Everyone go home, WiiU confirmed for best launch ever. 

... Though that's not saying much, I should be saying WiiU will have the least sucking launch ever.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmMBLY97JQI[/YOUTUBE]



Death-kun said:


> Also, Pikmin 3 is a launch title? Everyone go home, WiiU confirmed for best launch ever.


But the Gamecube had Pikmin* and* Luigi's Mansion


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I believe they are going to be more surprises for the Launch and the Launch Window."4  months"  Right now for me ZombiU, Rayman Legend,Batman and ??? I dunno my fourth game lol... I have yet to play that Batman I waited it all this time and avoided spoilers for this version..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, Game & Wario looks pretty fun. 

Also, Malvin, get Pikmin 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Pikmin 3 is a launch title? Everyone go home, WiiU confirmed for best launch ever.



Reread the listing again, it's launch window. Meaning sometime in November, December, January, or February.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2012)

If ZombiU and Pikmin 3 are launch titles it could very well be the best launch line-up ever though as Death-kun said thats really not saying much. Though N64's could still have it beat since it launched with Super Mario 64.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wii U line Up need Retro game at Launch imo..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Any word on 3DS games?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wii U line Up need Retro game at Launch imo..



If they weren't ready to show it at E3 its doubtful it'll be ready for launch. I'll be good with just Pikmin 3 and ZombiU, two games is all I'll need and probably could afford at launch. Though it would be best if its released in the launch window, same with Rayman.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Any word on 3DS games?


 ?? Fire Emblem is coming, all you need to know. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If they weren't ready to show it at E3 its doubtful it'll be ready for launch. I'll be good with just Pikmin 3 and ZombiU, two games is all I'll need and probably could afford at launch. Though it would be best if its released in the launch window, same with Rayman.


 Yeah but maybe they are going to show it in their private event for the Wii U? I am hoping that


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2012)

am i the only one who never really liked pikmin?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes you are, because Pikmin is wonderful.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2012)

Pikmin is my second favorite Nintendo franchise after Zelda. A very charming and unique series that exemplifies Nintendo's genius.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

I just wished the graphics of Pikmin 3 were a bit better, even if the graphics are still very good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I just wished the graphics of Pikmin 3 were a bit better, even if the graphics are still very good.


 really? looks great imo specially because is locked at 720p. I am not a Pikmin fan tho.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

*Analysts say the publisher are "a lot more excited" about PS4/720*



> Here we go again. Based on some chatter going around at E3, a couple of analysts were able to decide that most publishers are more interested in the eventual PS4 and X-Box 720 hardware than the Wii U. I'm not quite sure how they got to this decision because the Wii U has been getting a pretty good amount of support from third parties.
> 
> *"Publishers [are] excited about PS4 and Xbox 720. Publishers seem to be a lot more excited about the potential for the next consoles from Microsoft and Sony than they are about Nintendo Wii U."*



Jumping to conclusions on two other consoles we barley even know about yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Every game at E3 on Wii U is locked 720p with no AA. All the multiplats, all the first parties.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I know about that and not shocking.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Every game at E3 on Wii U is locked 720p with no AA. All the multiplats, all the first parties.



You know, I wonder if we will have most PS4/720 games be 720p as well.  It's just less taxing on the hardware and you can have better effects than what you might have on 1080p.  If I recall correctly you have 54% less time to render a pixel on 1080p than you do on 720p.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Every game at E3 on Wii U is locked 720p with no AA. All the multiplats, all the first parties.



Which is laughable for a next gen console. I'm playing on a 1920x1200 monitor with my 4+ year old PC with AA.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You know, I wonder if we will have most PS4/720 games be 720p as well.  It's just less taxing on the hardware and you can have better effects than what you might have on 1080p.  If I recall correctly you have 54% less time to render a pixel on 1080p than you do on 720p.



Not me, i think that Microsoft will be the one to go all out, Sony will also to a respectable job to keep pace.

I think that the problem facing Wii U is that it wasted a lot of its hardware on things like 4xMSAA for 720, when MSAA by this period is very outdated and consumes a HUGE about of bandwith in comparison to things like FXAA. If they had not added any aliasing solutions and just told developers to go to town with their own custom solutions, we would have had current gen Wii U games at full 1080p. It frees up a lot of resources. I can personally see Microsoft and Sony stepping up for built in FXAA 5.0 in their next consoles. Its a lot for efficient than MSAA when your trying to work on hardware constraints. 

It just seems like everything Nintendo has right now in their hardware(besides their somewhat barren custom DX11 solution) is something that would have been thought of 5 years ago instead of in the year 2012, or a next gen system going forward.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

> It frees up a lot of resources.



Yeah, it will free up resources which can then be spent on better shadows, lighting, AI, whatever else the developers want instead of having them be spent on a resolution increase.  Honestly, I would love 1080p to be the default rendering resolution for games but I think that Microsoft will have to get developers to use it and I'm not certain that it will.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

So when are we gonna get real specs? Or unless someone is good at tearing the console a new one to find it out, i'll take anonymous devs statements as a grain of salt ti'll i see what gap the Wii U will be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Eric Kozlowsky ‏@vonkoz

Games of E3 that have me excited: Bravely Default Flying Fairy, Castlevania MoF Watch_Dogs, MG:Rising ,ZombiU, SW 1313, AC3, Project P100

One of Retro guys!!

I didn't know Bravery Default was @ E3

I asked him that tho.

Eric Kozlowsky ‏@vonkoz

@Malvingt2 @E3 I just read something about it on Neogaf, I'm not at E3 so I don't know if it's there or not. I assumed it was....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Stop focusing on graphics and resolution you whores.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Stop focusing on graphics and resolution you whores.


 DO TELL!!! DO TELL!!!!!!!!!! yeah!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2012)

Nintendo's excellent art design will for the most part make up for any lack of graphical power anyways.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Nintendo's excellent art design will for the most part make up for any lack of graphical power anyways.



It could be 8 bit and make up for it.


Malvingt2 said:


> DO TELL!!! DO TELL!!!!!!!!!! yeah!!



Lets focus on brown and grey instead


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

"Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed "
What's the point when you have mario kart?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, it will free up resources which can then be spent on better shadows, lighting, AI, whatever else the developers want instead of having them be spent on a resolution increase.  Honestly, I would love 1080p to be the default rendering resolution for games but I think that Microsoft will have to get developers to use it and I'm not certain that it will.



Considering a closed architecture and more advanced rendering procedures next gen, i can easily see developers getting more for much less. 

Wii U's specs are obviously not indicative of what is possible next gen. Its at most a souped up current gen console. Nothing wrong with that, but i don't think that its indicative at all


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

> Wii U's specs are obviously not indicative of what is possible next gen. Its at most a souped up current gen console. Nothing wrong with that, but i don't think that its indicative at all



...............wut.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ...............wut.



Was it something i said?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Inu talks in specs and numbers. I wouldn't be too worried, Senju.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

Idk it just sounded like your post inclined that the Wii U itself is nothing more than a overclocked current gen console. 



> Inu talks in specs and numbers. I wouldn't be too worried, Senju.



Don't lie, please don't lie.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Nintendo originally planning a big game reveal at E3?*


Over at Reddit, a user is saying that they heard that Nintendo had originally planned on revealing Retro Studios next game. Apparently at the last minute Retro changed their mind saying the game wasn't ready.

*Nintendo was originally planning the big reveal of Retro Studios' new game at the end of their press conference, but in the last minute Retro decided that "it wasn't ready." *

I could see this being plausible. What do you all think? Could Nintendo have been ready to show off Retro's new game.




*Wii U Pro Controller- Before and after E3*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

I really wish Retro had shown their game. Oh well, though. I hope this means they'll be revealing it in a Nintendo Direct sometime soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I really wish Retro had shown their game. Oh well, though. I hope this means they'll be revealing it in a Nintendo Direct sometime soon.



reggie confirmed that it won't be shown anytime soon


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Retro didn't even bother to go to E3 so they are 24/7 working on the project.. So to say no to Nintendo probably was 1 or 2 weeks before E3. "Game presentation, Demos and Booth" I have a feeling that it is a launch title or a Launch Window title.. We are going to find out more about it in the next event for the Wii U this summer "according to rumors"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

I would curse Reggie, but he's so cool and revealed that we'd be getting Fire Emblem: Awakenings.  Oh well. Whatever Retro gives us will be great, so we just gotta wait.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Idk it just sounded like your post inclined that the Wii U itself is nothing more than a overclocked current gen console.





Well its more powerful than 360 and PS3 that's for sure based on what we've seen, Lego city looks great 

But, from what we can glean from the supposedly confirmed specs, its closer to this gen than what will come to define "next generation" in the coming years 

Even if we just look at Microsoft and Sony's R&D budgets skyrocketing previous months


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

"supposidly confirmed"

Bingo. That spec sheet that was leaked didn't seem to have a full info on the Wii U's parts. Maybe we should wait more longer ti'll we see whats "inside" the console. Including the 2013 Wii U titles which i'm sure will look even more better than what we have right now. 

Wii U is still a next-gen console either way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

What does next Gen mean? we can twist what is next gen and what is not like nothing..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> What does next Gen mean? we can twist what is next gen and what is not like nothing..



Pretty much this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> What does next Gen mean? we can twist what is next gen and what is not like nothing..



The shit I'm seeing from UE4 and Square running in real time gameplay seem like next next gen.
Because that's how long it will take to get games like that if not longer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

To me, next gen = the next set of consoles, which are always better than their predecessors. 

The stuff coming from UE4 and Luminous is downright ridiculous, in my opinion. I don't need stuff that realistic and pretty. I'm playing a game, not watching a movie. Gameplay will always be what's most important to me, and graphics is pretty low on my list of what makes a good game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> To me, next gen = the next set of consoles, which are always better than their predecessors.
> 
> The stuff coming from UE4 and Luminous is downright ridiculous, in my opinion. I don't need stuff that realistic and pretty. I'm playing a game, not watching a movie. Gameplay will always be what's most important to me, and graphics is pretty low on my list of what makes a good game.



Which makes me wonder why people push for it so.
What are we going to do when we hit that brick wall?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *To me, next gen = the next set of consoles, which are always better than their predecessors. *
> 
> The stuff coming from UE4 and Luminous is downright ridiculous, in my opinion. I don't need stuff that realistic and pretty. I'm playing a game, not watching a movie. Gameplay will always be what's most important to me, and graphics is pretty low on my list of what makes a good game.


 yes yes... that is for me also.. I don't care about X Engines but I know they are important but it should not the blue print for "next gen"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> "supposidly confirmed"
> 
> Bingo. That spec sheet that was leaked didn't seem to have a full info on the Wii U's parts. Maybe we should wait more longer ti'll we see whats "inside" the console. Including the 2013 Wii U titles which i'm sure will look even more better than what we have right now.
> 
> Wii U is still a next-gen console either way.



I agree.


It is a next gen console  Even if some people didn't like it, the Wii was as much a current gen console as 360 and PS3, the generational leap only stands for successors after all.

But i think what a certain type of people have formed in their minds, is the instinctual feeling that a "next generation" must be defined specifically by an overall barometer of fidelity that could not be achieved in the previous generation, which is a mistake IMO. (although even if it was real, the Wii U still does a lot that the Wii did not do, so it would still be wrong)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> To me, next gen = the next set of consoles, which are always better than their predecessors.
> 
> The stuff coming from UE4 and Luminous is downright ridiculous, in my opinion. I don't need stuff that realistic and pretty. I'm playing a game, not watching a movie. Gameplay will always be what's most important to me, and graphics is pretty low on my list of what makes a good game.


Same. That's all next gen means to me. Just new systems that are more powerful than their predecessor. And with graphics getting to the point of psuedo realism I'm interested on how the game presents itself artistically and gameplay wise. If I want to look at reality I just won't play.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which makes me wonder why people push for it so.
> What are we going to do when we hit that brick wall?



Well there never will necessarily be a wall beyond graphics. There will always be improvements.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Well there never will necessarily be a wall beyond graphics. *There will always be improvements.*


Nope    avi.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 7, 2012)

"The next generation doesn't start until we say it does"- Kaz Hirai


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck bleeding more money then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> "The next generation doesn't start until we say it does"- Kaz Hirai



"Like hell it does"- PC gods


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 7, 2012)

^Ownage.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Like hell it does"- PC gods



"PC gaming is dead"


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder, when Sony goes bankrupt who will tell us when the next generation starts.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

Nintendo will. 

Sakurai: *laughs*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo will.
> 
> Sakurai: *laughs*


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Jun 8, 2012)

BITCH. ASS.  TITTIES???


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

*Zelda game still a very long way off*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

*You Wii CPU as powerful as PS3, X360, GPU is stronger*



> The central processing unit (CPU) of the U Wii is as powerful as the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, but the graphics processing unit (GPU) is a half times as strong. That is an employee of Ubisoft stated opposite GameSpot.
> 
> Ubisoft tried stretched this information from a gameplay demo of Assassin's Creed 3. The editor of GameSpot noting however that the game is on Wii You currently less good looking than the other consoles, with less detail and less constant framerate.
> 
> This can still be solved because you are a new Wii console is, developers should still getting used to develop the appliance. According to Ubisoft Assassin's Creed for Wii when you release the same quality as the PS3 and Xbox 360 versions.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 8, 2012)

Wasn't that to be expected already?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

Makes sense.  Although a bit weaker than i expected if this rumor is even true though.  I expected atleast double the processing power, whereas this is about 50%.

But again, 50% more powerful than the Xenos and RSX is still plenty of power as we know that they are still putting out pretty good looking games.


*EDIT*



> De central processing unit (CPU) van de Wii U is net zo krachtig als die van de PlayStation 3 en Xbox 360, maar de graphics processing unit (GPU) is anderhalf keer zo sterk. Dat heeft een medewerker van Ubisoft verklaard tegenover Insidegamer.
> 
> Ubisoft vertstrekte deze informatie bij een gameplaydemonstratie van Assassin's Creed 3. De redacteur van InsideGamer merkte daarbij wel op dat de game er op Wii U op dit moment minder goed uit ziet dan op de andere spelcomputers, met minder detail en een minder constante framerate.
> 
> ...



Apparently from Gaf, another translation that they claim is more legitimate.



Still..i expected double, but this is fine 


Basically, since the actual GPU functions of the PS3 are doubled when the Cell is used, this means that the Wii U will be close enough to be comparable to PS3 games using the Cell(ala God of War 3, Uncharted 3, Killzone 3, Heavy Rain, Infamous 2 ect).

The major upside to using components like this however, is that Wii U gets to have this increase in quality translate across all games, third party as well as first party. Compare that to PS3 games which only have that kind of quality with first party studio's who are very good at designing with the cell, and no third parties can take advantage of it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

At least we know it's still a next gen console not matter how weak or powerful it is. 

Also.....



> *I**GN: I know you aren't ready to announce it quite yet, but on the launch price... looking at your competitors, they're late in the lifecycle, they're able to drop price if they want to. They're making profit on their consoles. And like you said, you guys don't like to sell a console at a loss. So... What are the options you're weighing in terms of pricing? What are the considerations you're making as you work towards that announcement?
> 
> Fils-Aime: The first thing I would say is we focus on value. So it's what you get for what you pay, in terms of that overall proposition. Second thing I would tell you is that Nintendo believes in being a mass-market product. Unlike our competitors, when they've launched historical systems, to maybe start at a really high price and work their way down, we don't believe in that. We want to launch at a price that is going to represent an ongoing great value.
> 
> You look at the Wii, we stayed at 250 dollars for a really long time. And so we're going to give that same level of thought to the Wii U. How do we launch at a value that we're going to be able to sustain for a long time? I think people are going to be pleasantly surprised, if you will, about the way we're managing the value equation.*





Wii U will skyrocket in sales it seems.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

It'll be successful  how successful is the question


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, if we see another $600 price tag on another next gen console and a higher price (maybe not as high) for the other then i think you know what that means. 

Also, after the UE4 video, i'm not really bummed out that the Wii U console would miss out on it. At least we still have HD 1080p for future Nintendo title. Plus the wii U's still got a head start.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wii U will skyrocket in sales it seems.



You gotta read the third party support part of that QnA. It's not very encouraging tbh. :\


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

Wii U has got Nintendo's top notch first party(which I think is the biggest reason to choose one console over another), doesn't force motion controls on me, will likely have fairly good third party and cost less than the other two next gen consoles. Thats enough for me to buy it, though unlike others I'm not disgruntled with Nintendo over the Wii.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Wii U has got Nintendo's top notch first party(which I think is the biggest reason to choose one console over another), doesn't force motion controls on me, will likely have fairly good third party and cost less than the other two next gen consoles. Thats enough for me to buy it, though unlike others I'm not disgruntled with Nintendo over the Wii.


I fear that they will hold first party titles back so 3rd parties can shine...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 8, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> You gotta read the third party support part of that QnA. It's not very encouraging tbh. :\



1 year is fine for me, i still liked the GC even if the third party support was meh. I'm starting to feel more flexible about the wii U now. 

This thing might even sell like hotcakes if it's actually $250.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2012)

pikmin 2


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I fear that they will hold first party titles back so 3rd parties can shine...


 same as the 3DS? I doubt it, Nintendo is not going to make that mistake ever again..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I fear that they will hold first party titles back so 3rd parties can shine...


Maybe later on but I read the interview with Reggie and IIRC he said that the problem with the 3DS launch was that they didn't have strong first party at launch. Wii U has Pikmin 3 and possibly Retro's title at launch/in the launch window.



> The second thing I would say is... You know, it is critical for us to pace our games in a way that's going to drive that momentum. Interestingly, again, if you go back to the launch of Wii, we had some games at launch, and then there was a bit of a lull. Then we came back with some more. There's not an exact science to this, but clearly, if you look back at 3DS, what we didn't have with 3DS was, at launch, the the first-party killer app. It was not Steel Diver, it was not Pilotwings Resort. And certainly we will not be having that same challenge with the launch of Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Retro game the more I dig info about it the more I believe is going to be a launch title.. The event before launch is going to proof me right or wrong..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with Kiba. I was not disgruntled with the Wii either, like so many other people. I played the shit out of my Wii.  Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2, New Super Mario Bros., Mario Kart Wii, Twilight Princess, Skyward Sword, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Super Paper Mario, Resident Evil 4, Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles, No More Heroes, Metroid Prime 3 (plus that Prime bundle made for the Wii, I didn't get that though), Monster Hunter Tri, Epic Mickey, Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story, Pandora's Tower.



Inuhanyou said:


> *Zelda game still a very long way off*



Not surprised whatsoever. Like I've said before, Skyward Sword came out last year. Twilight Princess was 5 years before that, and Windwaker was 4 years before that iirc. I can't remember if WW came out in 2002, 2003 or 2004.

Let them take their time, I say.  I'll be looking forward to a new and great Zelda game on the 3DS.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not disgruntled with the Wii because I never bought one knowing I wouldn't care for the motion controls. I can respect Nintendo's choice since it was a great business decision, it just wasn't for me so I decided I'll just wait and get their next console, since unlike MS and Sony they usually include backwards compatibility. While I could play the games on the pro controller, for one it would be bullshit to have to buy a second controller  just to not have to deal with motion controls and then there is the fact that a good deal of the games would require it/be meant to be played using it.

I'll be entertained with my Wii U longer than others since I'll also have all the games I wanted to play on the Wii to pass the time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

^ Who's to say that the other systems won't include BC? Most likely Xbox will, as they will be working from the same architecture as before.  PS4 probably won't because of the cost of putting the cell in the system 

Basically, if its capable, there should be no reason not to. HD remasters are no longer feasible next gen because all games this gen are already in HD


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Ahh, I see. Makes sense.  No point in buying something you know you don't really care.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> since unlike MS and Sony they usually include backwards compatibility.



RIP ps2.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I guess it was unfair to say usually since there hasn't been enough consoles in Sony's and MS's lifespan to use that word yet. PS3 started off with BC but then dropped it and 360 has limited BC.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

But I'll still need 2 consoles to play GC + Wii + WiiU Games


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 1 year is fine for me, i still liked the GC even if the third party support was meh. I'm starting to feel more flexible about the wii U now.
> 
> This thing might even sell like hotcakes if it's actually $250.



It's gonna take more than a year considering the Wii U's release date. Waiting for the install base to get large enough takes time. I'm worried also because of the overwhelming 3rd party support it got in last year's E3, and it barely having any this year. 

I'm just being pessimistic I know, but it's warranted, when you look at the launch window list. I'm still picking it up day 1 no fucking doubt, because of NSMBU, Pikmin, ZombiU, and ScribbleNauts. But the lack of support from companies like EA, and Activision to name a few worries me a bit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sure other third parties like EA and Activision will line up sooner or later. One big reason is because it'll be the first next gen console, but I think the biggest reason will be that Nintendo has gone back to a "classic" controller for the WiiU. Also, Nintendo will have a "true" online service from the looks of it (having embraced accounts and abandoned friend codes), which is also a big step forward for Nintendo in regards to online multiplayer, which is essential for games like CoD and other FPS games these days.

For me, I'm hoping the WiiU becomes a "name" people will like and not scoff at like they did the Wii. And people will have to debate whether to get their next game on WiiU, 720 or PS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Splinter Cell BlackList Wii U - Futureshop/Bestbuy Canada pages up*





Same people who claimed this list to be legit..



They knew about Rayman Legend and ZombiU before anybody else."Future Shop"


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 8, 2012)

Really hope you're right. Would've been encouraging to see them announce a few titles for the Wii U at the E3 though. 


REALLLLLLY hoping Watch Dogs comes out for this system. I'd personally wait for it even if it's delayed for months. The Wii U's controller would be _perfect_ for the game's "hacking" gameplay feature.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Watch_Dogs is coming to WiiU. As Krory has said before, during one interview where Yves was talking about what platforms it would be on, he said "PC, PS3, 360 and Wi- well, we'll see" 

I don't see how it could not be on WiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Moffitt on Wii U date/price, additional games for launch period, more*

The Seattle Times has gone live with a new interview with Scott Moffitt, Nintendo of America executive vice president of sales and marketing.

Topics include the Wii U release date/price and a hint that there could be more games announced for the console?s ?launch period?. Moffitt specifically said there will be ?even more games will be coming during the launch period so if there?s a favorite game that gamers like, I think there?s a good chance it will be coming to the platform.? This was in reference to Wii U lacking games such as Call of Duty and Battlefield.

The full Q&A has been posted below.

*Moffitt on why the Wii U price hasn?t been announced yet?*

?It?s not that we haven?t settled it. As is typical with past Nintendo console and hardware launches, we tend to try to announce the pricing and exact SKU information closer to launch. What we?ve said is the Wii U will be launching this holiday period and we?ll make that kind of information available as we get closer to launch.?

*Moffitt on how Nintendo defines the holiday season?*

?Holiday season really begins October, November, December, but of course the bulk of the sales begin Black Friday weekend, right after Thanksgiving.?

Moffitt on whether or not he sees consumers choosing between a $399 iPad and a Wii U or will the console be more head-to-head with other consoles?

?I believe the competitive consideration set would include our friends from Microsoft and Sony more so than iPad devices. There?s just limited gaming you can do on those devices if you really are a gamer that cares for deep, immersive gaming experiences with true button control.

?So I do believe our true competition is the other consoles. But I?d say what we?re offering is quite different and quite revolutionary so I think we?ll compete with ourselves a bit.?

*Moffitt on whether or not Nintendo?s primary Wii U buyers are going to be Wii owners upgrading?*

?I think your early buyers are people who love early technology. And that probably is very broadly defined as active gamers that really want the newest, latest, greatest technology in gaming and are very intrigued by the second screen controller, which we call the Wii U, and all the interesting things it enables in home entertainment.?

*Moffitt on whether or not he expects a slower build-up with mainstream consumers?*

?No, I think there will be a lot of current Nintendo fans also in that early rush to wait in lines and buy the Wii U. So I think current Nintendo fans that love our franchises and love playing Mario games they know they can only play on our systems will be lining up to buy it. Certainly Wii owners will be intrigued by what this has to offer as well.?

*Moffitt on what Wii U buyers will be upgrading from?*

?The Wii U is intended for a broad audience. Nintendo?s always been about expanding the gaming audience. The potential buyers are very broad. As we showed with Wii, when you bring interesting, new types of gaming the appeal can be quite broad. Once again, we?re going to be able to transform the gaming experience, but it goes far beyond gaming. With Wii U there are three pillars to what Wii U offers.

?Certainly the integrated, second-screen controller transforms the way people play games. It will transform the way they connect with each other, with Miiverse. It will also transform the way they experience entertainment in the home. It?s connected automatically to the internet, to your game console and you have the controller. That seamless connection creates lots of interesting entertainment possibilities as well as game possibilities.?

*Moffitt on whether or not Nintendo can get the core gamer if they don?t have titles like Call of Duty or Battlefield on the console?*

?E3 for us is all about games. We?re focusing on that first pillar of the three pillars of what E3 can offer. Over 20 games were unveiled. That?s a pretty broad lineup. But I can assure you even more games will be coming during the launch period so if there?s a favorite game that gamers like, I think there?s a good chance it will be coming to the platform. ?. I would expect that gamers will see an immense array of first- and third-party content at launch.?

*Moffitt on whether or not most of Nintendo?s sales will be from the family audience?*

?I wouldn?t say that. I think Wii U is intended to reach a very broad audience. There?s a lot that a core gamer will really appreciate in the system when they get into it and they see a game like Batman Arkham City.

?Yes, it?s a game that was released last year but when you see how you can play it differently and what new kinds of experiences are available when you play it on the Wii U game pad. It really opens up and we think, could make it the preferred way to play some of those core games.?

*Moffitt on how Nintendo will handle parental/family safety issues around the Miiverse?
*
?There will be traditional parental family controls, as you?d expect with that. The Miiverse, we really haven?t talked much about that yet, but it?s a really interesting idea that will transform social connections both within game play and beyond game play with broader entertainment.

?When you power up your system, you?ll see this Mii plaza with not only your Mii but also the Miis of your friends and your neighbors and other people you?re gaming with, but other people from your region or across the world. You?ll see where they?re congregating, which indicates their preferences for gaming or other entertainment?. We think it will enable fun interaction with households across the country and with gamers of all abilities.?

*Moffitt on whether or not Miiverse will be open to players under 13 years old?*

?It?s open to gamers of all ages but you can set your parental controls, your parental restrictions, as you like.?

*Moffitt on any bridges between Miiverse and Facebook/Twitter?*

?We haven?t announced anything in that area yet.?

*Moffitt on whether or not Nintendo will do more things with the network/online services like online storage and photo sharing?*

?We haven?t announced any of those capabilities yet, but I think you?re imagining several possibilities that have already been thought about.

?We?ve also thought about how would you connect this new Nintendo network with your 3DS, your handheld gaming system, so you could certainly imagine lots of ways to connected all your gaming devices and enable some of the functions you?re talking about. But that?s not ready, that?s not going to be announced at launch.?

*Moffitt on whether or not Miiverse will become the primary way people connect online with friends and family, or is it intended to supplement other networks and message systems?
*
?It?s not meant to replace things people are doing on Facebook or other things. It?s really not a competitor for those. It?s a game-centered network. So it?s meant to be a place to share gaming and entertainment content so it really inverts what Facebook does.

?Facebook is a broad social network, it has a gaming aspect to it. This starts with gaming and enables some of the communication and interaction that consumers have become accustomed to with these other social networks.?

*Moffitt on the benefits of having pole position in the next generation of game consoles?*

?I think Nintendo tends to launch new consoles when the technology and when the imagination is there to create something new that enables a richer and more interesting game experience. We don?t have a set clock when we want a new console or a new piece of hardware to come out.

?When we feel we have something that can elevate game play and transform the experience, that?s when we?ll bring it out. But certainly I would imagine being first will influence consoles that come from other manufacturers.?[/quote]


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 8, 2012)

I missed that.  

Will be worth the wait, delayed or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *You Wii CPU as powerful as PS3, X360, GPU is stronger*



BTW, that spec sheet is all third parties have from Nintendo apparently. The estimation of performance is based on how well they've gotten their games to run on the engine. To get the clock speeds, we'll have to wait til it launches, or someone from Nintendo, AMD, or IBM leaks info.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like the sound of that Wii U power rumor. >_>


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Rumors will be rumors.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wii U vs PS3.. even tho the Wii U version is locked @ 720p


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

^ WIi U has speculars because of the glinting armor  PS3 and 360 could probably do it, but rocksteady will be cheapskates and lock it to wii U


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

IGN tried to once MAKE a Wii U based on completely faulty knowledge, i would not take anything they say with salt


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> IGN tried to once MAKE a Wii U based on completely faulty knowledge, i would not take anything they say with salt



IGN did something about the Wii U other than Richard George posting pointless articles about it every other day?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> IGN did something about the Wii U other than Richard George posting pointless articles about it every other day?



Yeah they tried to make a Wii U PC based on the rumored specs without even knowing that its not even remotely the same thing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Nintendo says it's hard to understand Wii U until you play, will have good first/third party support at launch*

*"It can appeal to people all ranges in terms of their gaming ability. It's hard to understand the system until you get your hands on it. A big part of our strategy has been and will continue to be trial, getting it in as many people's hands as possible.*" - Nintendo's Charlie Scibetta

Of course, it's software that will make or break the Wii U. Scibetta says that Nintendo and third parties are working to offer up launch content that will really sell the system.

"*A combination of first and third party games... will make this system have a good launch. All these developers and publishers are making games that really take advantage of the GamePad. When a publisher creates a game experience that is custom... that's when you really see the magic happen."*



*MarvelousAQL discusses how The Last Story would be different if it appeared on Wii U*

?Because of this meeting, and the situation, I?ve just been thinking about The Last Story throughout this whole trip. One would be resolution, because it would be easier to implement more user interface (UI) stuff.

The other thing is, because you have a screen in the palm of your hand, it would be so much easier to control your allies within that while playing your game on the big screen. Going back to that rewind thing that we left out because it slowed down the tempo of the game?but if we had a way to see where your allies are on a different monitor, that would totally cover the part that Sakaguchi-san wanted to do with knowing where all of your teammates are.? - Takuya Matsumoto of MarvelousAQL



*Ubisoft on franchise annualization, wants to keep pushing Assassin's Creed, offers praise for Wii U*

*"I hope we will (continue with the Assassin's Creed brand). I also hope we'll be able to branch out from within the franchise. It's very simple to me: There's no such thing as not being able to annualize a franchise. If it's good, people will come."* - Ubisoft's Laurent Detoc

Mr. Detoc also discussed why Ubisoft is so happy with the Wii U.

*"We're very supportive of Wii U, and we leave it to Nintendo to go and sell millions of machines. With the Wii, it was a sound choice for us to have been very supportive. It's a natural evolution of how we engage players; we're just taking advantage of new technology. If it ties in with tablets, even better -- why not? It gives [consumers] the flexibility to play how and when they want; it's an all-you-can-eat menu." *


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2012)

*RUMOR Silicon Knights faces layoffs, Eternal Darkness 2 canned*

Here's a story that's pretty damn sad if true. Following a legal loss against Epic, it seems that Nintendo has decided to back off of development of Eternal Darkness 2 for Wii U. Nintendo and Silicon Knights were working together on the project, but when the legal battle between Epic and Silicon Knights went sour, Nintendo decided it was best to step away from the deal.

That means Eternal Darkness 2 just sits in limbo. Even if this entire story is true, I'd like to think that somehow Nintendo would get another company involved to make the game a reality.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, here is hoping that the Wii U is successful. I still don't know if I want to get one at launch or wait until later. There are so far only six games that remotely interest me, and we still don't know anything about the price.

Oh well. Either way, it looks like the 3DS is getting some love with some awesome upcoming games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2012)

*RUMOR - Best Buy employee terminal lists Wii U for $300*



I think this looks pretty legit to me. I don't want to call it confirmed, but it certainly seems like the most convincing evidence yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

300$ would have had to be the price in the end. The components of the Wii U don't justify an outrageously high price. And they need to price it competitively with the current consoles. Both 360 and PS3 have consoles in that range, and after their inevitable price cuts, will be more capable of standing toe to toe with the Wii U as an attractive cheap alternative console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Nintendo: We don't want to sell Wii U at a loss*



> According to Nintendo designer Katsuya Eguchi, the company doesn?t want to sell the Wii U at a loss when the console launches later this year. Usually, when new consoles launch, their hardware is very powerful and advanced, which makes it quite expensive. Therefore, the console is initially sold at a loss, and money is made in the long run. For example, when the PlayStation 3 launched, it cost Sony over $800 to make a PS3 console, while it cost $500 for consumers.
> 
> The Wii U is far from a very advanced machine compared to current generation consoles, and Nintendo hasn?t sold console hardware at a loss for a long time, both the Wii and GameCube were profitable from day one. And it looks like the Wii U will be profitable for the company on day one as well. Speaking to GameTrailers, Eguchi said, ?We would like to avoid taking a loss on the hardware, so we are gonna be seriously considering how it is priced?. Lately, there have been many rumors suggesting Wii U prices anywhere from the very high end of $399 to the lower ends of $199. Nintendo has been losing money over the past few years, and its share price has equally diminished since the Wii reached its peak a few years ago.
> 
> With a successful E3 behind them, Nintendo now has a tough job ahead to figure out the right balance between a launch price that will appear to as many gamers as possible, and a price that would ensure the profitability of the console. Microsoft and Sony will almost certainly lower the price of their consoles as a respond to the Wii U when it launches. This will make the Wii U launch price even more important.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 10, 2012)

Losing money on what? The 3DS has been booming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Losing money on what? The 3DS has been booming.



They lost a ton of money on the 3DS, because the price as it is now is too low to cover the cost of the system regardless of its healthy sales at this stage 

They are selling it at a loss right now in order to make a profit down the line. Not to mention the Wii sales having fell off a cliff


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't understand why Inu keeps mentioning the Wii's sales falling off a cliff after a few years of very strong sales. It was the best selling console last generation and Nintendo was making profits off it from day one. Nintendo is, for all intents and purposes, done with the Wii. They don't care about how it sells anymore. And I don't really think they've cared since they announced the WiiU.

And it doesn't even matter that they lost a "ton" of money from the 3DS. The sales are going strong and they're lining up for a ridiculously good holiday season full of games that people have been waiting for since the 3DS launched. New Super Mario Bros. 2, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Paper Mario: Sticker Star are going to rape Christmas, and everything else is just icing on the cake. 

I'm still holding out hope that Animal Crossing 3DS will be out by this holiday season as well, though it's somewhat doubtful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't understand why Inu keeps mentioning the Wii's sales falling off a cliff after a few years of very strong sales. It was the best selling console last generation and Nintendo was making profits off it from day one. Nintendo is, for all intents and purposes, done with the Wii. They don't care about how it sells anymore. And I don't really think they've cared since they announced the WiiU.
> 
> And it doesn't even matter that they lost a "ton" of money from the 3DS. The sales are going strong and they're lining up for a ridiculously good holiday season full of games that people have been waiting for since the 3DS launched. New Super Mario Bros. 2, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Paper Mario: Sticker Star are going to rape Christmas, and everything else is just icing on the cake.
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that Animal Crossing 3DS will be out by this holiday season as well, though it's somewhat doubtful.



Is my assertion that wii's sales falling off a cliff long before they even announced the Wii U wrong?  Until it is wrong, i can say that.

Also, he asked a question about why Nintendo has posted a loss this year, i gave him the answer, its not something to be disputed


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is my assertion that wii's sales falling off a cliff long before they even announced the Wii U wrong?  Until it is wrong, i can say that.
> 
> Also, he asked a question about why Nintendo has posted a loss this year, i gave him the answer, its not something to be disputed



Well I just mostly wonder why you bring up the Wii's sales falling off a cliff even though Nintendo got what they wanted out of it.  

And I'm not disputing or disagreeing with what you're saying, as you can see. I'm merely adding on to it.  I never said the Wii's sales didn't fall of a cliff nor did I say that the 3DS wasn't currently selling at a loss.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

The point is, nintendo has to work hard to be successful this time round


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The point is, nintendo has to work hard to be successful this time round


 wtf? they didn't work hard before?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf? they didn't work hard before?



They have to work even harder since they are aiming to gain two markets, the super casuals and the hardcore market.  Also, they can't exactly count on the super casuals to buy their system.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

They were able to tap into that market with the Wii, but that market is also very fickle soccer moms, old people and babies  its not the core gaming scene that goes out to buy hardware or software en masse.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2012)

It seem the spec's sheet that got leaked is legit..
*Lherre is a Wii U developer.*





Ideaman said that it is a year old sheet so that probably changed.. "dev kits getting boost"


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

They did seem pretty reasonable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Makes sense.

But if that's the case than the Orbis rumors are also true


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2012)

So those specs that are a year old are bad or good? I am not a tech guy so someone elaborate..



Inuhanyou said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> But if that's the case than the Orbis rumors are also true


???


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Mal, there aren't too many specifics but they seems to be decent enough. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> But if that's the case than the Orbis rumors are also true



10 GBs of RAM.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol, it'd be hilarious if the Orbis rumors were true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So those specs that are a year old are bad or good? I am not a tech guy so someone elaborate..
> 
> ???



Without clock speeds, or a definitive equivalent of the GPU and CPU to off the shelf parts, its hard to say. But just from those specs, what we can definitively say, is that its more powerful than 360  In design its closest to a 360, so that would be an apt comparison


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mal, there aren't too many specifics but they seems to be decent enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 GBs of RAM.



Not those  These are the potentially legit ones..


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not those  These are the potentially legit ones..





> AMD R10x series GPU



What the hell am I looking at? 

Everything else seems reasonable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure what an R10x series is, but the Tahiti is a 7900 series  really high end stuff

Which doesn't jive with the theoretical "1.8tflops" calculation. Anything in the 7900 range is over 2tflops easy  Unless sony severely underclocked the thing


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem the spec's sheet that got leaked is legit..
> *Lherre is a Wii U developer.*
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooo.......we're looking at 3 to 4x powerful?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not sure what an R10x series is, but the Tahiti is a 7900 series  really high end stuff
> 
> Which doesn't jive with the theoretical "1.8tflops" calculation. Anything in the 7900 range is over 2tflops easy  Unless sony severely underclocked the thing



The closet to a R10x I see is the R100 series which is from the early 2000s.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2012)

Are the specs sheet being true a good or bad thing? Someone elaborate quickly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sooooo.......we're looking at 3 to 4x powerful?



the general consensus is that the GPU is based on a HD 4650. That's roughly 400glops in comparison to the 360's 240 gflops. 

Its not 3x or 4x more powerful than anything we have right now, but it is quite a bit more powerful. More than 50%. The larger amount of ram will help it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2012)

I see.

Also another thing i'd like to know, UE4 (non-scaled) was just confirmed to have needed 1+ Teraflop to be able to run on platforms right? Does the Wii U have that kind of amount to run it or do we still not know all of it's sheets yet?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

> Does the Wii U have that kind of amount to run it or do we still not know all of it's sheets yet?



It shouldn't be able to run it.  It might be able to run the low-end version but we don't know yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

If the low spec UE4 version can run on iOS devices, it will run on Wii U. I think we should have no worries about that.

Considering how good games right now look on consoles, i don't think we have anything to worry about in regards to Wii U's visual capability. It has more power0 than either PS3(barring the cell of course) and the 360, and it is capable of running the latest next gen engines(in addition to UE4, Luminous is also confirmed to be feasible on lower end hardware with concessions).

We're in for a visual feast no matter what platform your looking at.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2012)

That is if third party devs want to go for the scaled down version...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

Right now, what i'm thinking is developers are waiting to see if the Wii U will be a commercial success. If it is, they will feel justified in putting their games on the system. If not, they can say they didn't support a failed product.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Right now, what i'm thinking is developers are waiting to see if the Wii U will be a commercial success. If it is, they will feel justified in putting their games on the system. If not, they can say they didn't support a failed product.



But that's kinda stupid in itself.
Support alone gives success.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Third parties are a fickle bunch  You've got to court them nice and easy, or they'll drop you like a stone


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Third parties are a fickle bunch  You've got to court them nice and easy, or they'll drop you like a stone



Why doesn't Nintendo just throw some coin in their direction to get some early support?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

They aren't Microsoft, how much money do you think Nintendo has to do that? Especially when they feel much more confidence doing things the "traditional way", relying on their proven first party franchises instead of "outsiders". 

My view is that Nintendo wants third parties to invest in their console, but not as much as it seemed last year. They are content to have more third party support than they did with the Wii, even if its not by much.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Why doesn't Nintendo just throw some coin in their direction to get some early support?



I assume that they did give monetary incentives to some developers but they shouldn't really have the kind of money to get them the support they need with just money alone.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2012)

They always stick to their guns and keep their first party games.. 

They KNOW that their fan-base will follow, no matter how deep they choose to sink.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 11, 2012)

Well there is some good news in this crap, Unreal engine 4 only requires 1 teraflop GPu with a scaled down version for those that lack it meaning Wii U will probably be able to run UE4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Well there is some good news in this crap, Unreal engine 4 only requires 1 teraflop GPu with a scaled down version for those that lack it meaning Wii U will probably be able to run UE4.


 Yeah I read that, so good news.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

I wonder if Spirit King read the last page


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm very glad the WiiU will be able to run UE4 and Luminous, it means that the WiiU won't be left in the dust when the next gen engines start being utilized, and it'll make it easier and cheaper to develop for the WiiU just as it will be to develop for the other consoles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Call of Duty Black Ops 2 Heading For Wii U*

Even though Activision haven?t announced anything officially, the latest issue of magazine Nintendo Gamer contains a preview for Call of Duty Black Ops 2 on Ninty?s upcoming Wii U console. The below image was taken by Twitter user @gamesasylum and shows the page in question.




Have Nintendo Gamer jumped the gun? I?m sure Activision will reveal more soon?

Call of Duty Black Ops 2 is currently due out on November 13th 2012 for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

They jumped the fucking GUN I CANT BEWEIVE DIS


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Not really surprised by this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, they're gonna need that mainstream third party support. This was only inevitable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

It seem Activision has 3 games for the Wii U so far; 007,Skylanders and BO2


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

A decent interview with some new, probably, information:





> Those Notorious Friend Codes
> 
> First the bad news… maybe. Nintendo has not chucked the idea of requiring people to have friend codes, which, on the Wii, were 16-digit codes that people had to exchange before being linked as friends on the system.
> 
> ...





> Big Brother in the MiiVerse
> 
> Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata (Reggie's boss) recently told the L.A. Times that users of Nintendo's expansive new Wii U online service, MiiVerse, will see any messages they submit subjected to several layers of moderation. Given that Nintendo prefers its systems to be kid-safe, and given that MiiVerse is designed to fill the Wii U's boot-up screen and many of its games with text messages from friends and fellow gamers discussing games, the heavy moderation isn't surprising. But it seems potentially heavy-handed, possibly ineffective and liable to slow online communication if messages have to wait to be screened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

So whats so bad about Achievements not being mandatory again. I see NeoGaf overreacting again. 

Oh, and i see FC are a slight possibility......hopefully it's like the invitation of having another PSN friend this time around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So whats so bad about Achievements not being mandatory again. I see NeoGaf overreacting again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Its gaf, they're always overracting about something


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

> Its gaf, they're always overracting about something



This one Gaf user made two long paragraphs explaining how because if non-mandatory achievements thing, it'll make the Wii U look less of what it's selling itself to be a next-gen/current gen console. 

Yeesh, since when did options justify a next gen console not being next-gen over one trivial thing? 


Do want!  Plus the button layout doesn't even look that bad at all imo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> This one Gaf user made two long paragraphs explaining how because if non-mandatory achievements thing, it'll make the Wii U look less of what it's selling itself to be a next-gen/current gen console.
> 
> *Yeesh, since when did options justify a next gen console not being next-gen over one trivial thing?*





Do want!  Plus the button layout doesn't even look that bad at all imo.





Malvingt2 said:


> What does next Gen mean? we can twist what is next gen and what is not like nothing..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

> What does next Gen mean? we can twist what is next gen and what is not like nothing..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2012)

Mmmm, these looks so delightful.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

Me wantz Black version.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Yummy.
Looks good man, got style.

How did you know?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

Shitty graphics = shitty game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Graphics are only an enhancer  What really matters is the overall foundation of the hardware so bigger levels, more complex AI, ect. The actual underpinnings of the game.

The Wii U will have a huge boost in all of these areas in comparison to the Wii. I never owned one, but since the Wii titles are backwards compatible, i want to get all the games i missed out on. That plus all the Wii U titles and it should be an excellent time


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shitty graphics = shitty game.



Don't be absurd, Daggerfall has shitty graphics and yet it is in many ways the best Elder Scrolls game made.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

I was only using that quote from a sad youtuber troll. 

*Miiverse Moderation Isn’t Too Bad*



> Last week, Satoru Iwata talked about how Nintendo will make Miiverse a safe place for children and explained the different levels of moderation. During an interview with Kotaku, Reggie Fils-Aime said that the heavy moderation will only happen if a user is flagged by community members. A user will be moderated if he or she continuously transmits inappropriate content. Basically, if we’re all well-behaved citizens of the Miiverse, we don’t have to wait 30 minutes for our messages to be delivered.
> 
> *But what if, as in the example given by Nintendo when debuting the MiiVerse, I want to post a request for help for a game I’m stuck on? Do I have to wait a while for that to run?
> 
> ...





Thank god....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

*RUMOR - Nintendo rep says Nintendo Land to be pack-in, talks price and more*



> - Wii U will be 'about $300)
> - expect the big push for Wii U to kick off in September
> - Nintendo Land will 'definitely' be a pack-in
> - don't expect a digital version since the physical copy will be packed in with each box
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Activision plans to support Wii U, Treyarch remaining coy*

It was surprising to see that Activision didn’t announce any titles for Wii U at E3 2012. The only game confirmed for the console, Skylanders Giants, was mentioned casually in an interview following Nintendo’s press conference.

Even with the lack of reveals, fans can be rest assured that Activision is planning support for the console.

Activision Publishing boss Eric Hirshberg has said that they “take out time to get our ducks in a row before pulling any trigger.”

*“We take out time to get our ducks in a row before pulling any trigger. We don’t have announcements today but we will be supporting Wii U.”

…we were there with second screen enhancements with Call of Duty Elite last year and one of the primary uses we’re finding comes through the tablet and through the smartphone.”

“People are using it as that sidecar as they’re playing… People are using it in that between games way that I think now you’re seeing that kind of rhetoric with the controller from Nintendo as well as the SmartGlass presentation from Microsoft. So it’s great that others are jumping on board and enhancing that idea but it’s something we were doing last year with Elite.”
*
Treyarch studio head Mark Lamia was much more willing to talk about Wii U, though he was still coy with his remarks. He expressed excitement for the platform and the Pro controller in particular.

Lamia said:

*“I think it’s interesting to think about all the platforms. Just in general, that’s part of my job as a studio head, working with Activision on assessing where our creative can live. How can people experience it? We obviously have been a Nintendo developer for many years and have created many Call of Duty games on the Nintendo platform. [Wii U] is clearly a more powerful platform than its predecessor and… they have obviously a unique controller and interface.

“And they announced a Pro Controller which appears to be a controller that would be really good for first person shooter games. It just so happens that’s what we specialize in. So that’s an interesting development and then they have that touch display device and you think about the kinds of things you might be able to do and – without getting into specifics – I absolutely have given it consideration and thought. We’re game developers and it’s a new piece of hardware and technology, so we’re always thinking about that stuff.”*

Once he was prodded further, Lamia said:

*“It’s difficult to say because it’s something we’re not talking about. I’m intentionally being elusive because we’re not talking about it!”*



Activision we know you guys are already


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

As expected, Nintendoland is a pack-in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

Is the Wii U pro controller gonna be a pack-in as well?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

It might be a pack-in for some special Wii U bundle but the regular console shouldn't have it be a pack-in.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

The COD crowd is going to eat this up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OcnsG11MRE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

As for the price and release, they are probably doing their best be make it cheap and advancements can be made from now to when it releases.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]OcnsG11MRE8[/YOUTUBE]



That video is old and a lot of the speculation within it is now debunked. The GPU inside of the wii u has been narrowed down to a Radeon HD 4650, not a 4850, that GPU would have given the Wii U enough power to basically run 1080p without even trying. 

He did get one thing right, the Wii U is more powerful than PS3 and 360, and those "anonymous devs" have been confirmed bullshit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That video is old and a lot of the *speculation* within it is now debunked.



But some people think like that anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Think like wut?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Think like wut?



Haters


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Haters




Haters bitching that Activition and EA are not supporting the Wii U.. after E3 Activision and EA are really supporting and now haters do not care?
find another way to hate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Well are they haters or complainers? Cause technically in that case they would be hating on those companies right? Not nintendo


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2012)

That looks sexy, but I just can't shake how much it looks like a 360 controller.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

> that GPU would have given the Wii U enough power to basically run 1080p without even trying.



The 4658 or the other one?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The 4658 or the other one?



Inu meant the 4850.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah, but can't the 4650 one still do a 1080p? And where was the GPU of it confirmed again?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

It can do 1080p but that is only if the graphics aren't too demanding otherwise the framerate will be unplayable....which is the case for every GPU.  If a game is demanding enough then even a 4850, along with every other GPU that is better, won't be able to do 1080p with playable framerates.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

That makes sense. By hey, at least the Wii U can do 1080p so i guess it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That makes sense. By hey, at least the Wii U can do 1080p so i guess it's not that big of a deal.



True, but again, simply the option of doing 1080p is depending on your view. 360 and PS3 can also do 1080p in ideal conditions. Its not a barometer worth having for those people(i'm not one of them)who wanted to see Wii U have a huge leap over not only wii, but the 360 and PS3 as well to the point of competing with next generations from Microsoft and Sony to get third party titles 

Basically, a 4850 would have been powerful enough to get current gen games running 1080p no problem. A 4650 isnt anywhere near that


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2012)

1080p isn't even that great with some games. I ended up running Skyrim, for example, in 720p because 1080p didn't look that great at all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you talking about the 360 version?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Basically, a 4850 would have been powerful enough to get current gen games running 1080p no problem. A 4650 isnt anywhere near that


It can *still* run it even if it isn't more than enough. Right?  

Still, again where was it confirmed that it's a 4650 btw?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are you talking about the 360 version?



Nope, PS3 version. Whenever I had it on 1080p it looked choppy and jagged, but 720p looks perfect.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

^ That's because the PS3 doesn't support resolution scaling 

The PS3 doesn't have an internal scaling chip like 360, so if the game is run at a resolution that is not the native resolution, it will "force" your screen resolution down to 480p by default. You technically "can't" run Skyrim on PS3 at 1080p, it will automatically lower the resolution.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> It can *still* run it even if it isn't more than enough. Right?
> 
> Still, again where was it confirmed that it's a 4650 btw?



Yes, as it says on the box, the Wii U supports "1080p".  But the hardware having the ability to run a majority of games natively at that resolution is a different story 

And nobody confirmed it, but the Wii U's GPU has to be based off of an existing chip of the R700 series, and it will get roughly corresponding yields to that chip, with improvements based on the closed architecture of the system.

There is a big gulf in power between the 4650/4670 and the 4730, which would be the next in line 

Basically, its not a powehouse, so its a low end


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

So how are teh stocks going with the big 3 atm?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Sony's down, Nintendo is down, Microsoft is up


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

Hows that possible?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Well for what it's worth, Nintendo predicts they will return to profitability next year, so there's that  They had a bad launch of 3DS so it effected their prices, but next year the Wii U will be out, so sales should be pretty smooth.

Sony though....who knows when they'll ever return to profitability as a company


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Not surprisingly, in-development Wii U games went unannounced at E3*

Coming from GameTrailers' Shane Satterfield...

*Just realized that a Wii U game I knew about well before E3 was never announced at the show. I'm guessing there are others to come as well.
*
Ah, if only Nintendo deemed these titles worthy of an announcement at E3. I wonder just how many first/third party titles are still waiting to be revealed. 



Guys did Nintendo just realized that E3 is not the stage for them to reveal games? Nintendo Direct is the way to go now for them?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Nintendo and Sony focused too much on games and non super casuals at this E3, Asakuna.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

@Malving

So you just happen to "forget" all of your potential megabombs at a trade show where the eyes of the world, including your investors, are watching 


Nintendo..you better hope it was only one or two games you decided were better off not showing at this stage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> @Malving
> 
> *So you just happen to "forget" all of your potential megabombs at a trade show where the eyes of the world, including your investors, are watching*
> 
> ...


 no at all, that is why they have Shareholders meeting like the one coming up June 28th.. I think they are spreading the news for the Wii U, maybe is not a good idea for us but they believe is great for them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Team behind Activision's online infrastructure working on Wii U*

Coming from the LinkedIn account of Jonathan Frawley...

*Core Tech Developer
Demonware
Public Company; 51-200 employees; Computer Games industry
April 2011 ? June 2012 (1 year 3 months)

Developing python and C++ software to enable game studios to create next generation multiplayer online games. Development ranges across various platforms including PS Vita, WiiU, CentOS, Windows 7, Wii, Xbox 360 and PS3. Also responsible for build engineering research, software packaging and code quality analysis.*

Now there's a big indicator of Nintendo's intentions for online play with the Wii U. While you may not agree with the way Activision handles their online interactions, at least you know Nintendo is serious about supporting online in a big way.



*Ubisoft expects Nintendo to make 5 million Wii Us in the first 6 months*

Wondering just how many Wii U units will be made available within the system's launch? According to Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot, we should expect somewhere around 5 million in the first 6 months. Don't take that as 100% fact, but if anyone outside of Nintendo is going to know, I'd put my money on Ubisoft.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Lets support nintendo and sony in any way we can...
On second thought forget sony if they die Nintendo can get some new titles


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> On second thought forget sony if they die Nintendo can get some new titles



That or Microsoft will get them all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think any of the companies should be allowed to fail  Competition is very good for the industry. An industry with only one major competitor makes them lazy, arrogant, and prone to abusive behavior.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think any of the companies should be allowed to fail  Competition is very good for the industry. An industry with only one major competitor makes them lazy, arrogant, and prone to abusive behavior.



Sony acts like that anyway....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sony acts like that anyway....



I mean worse


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I mean worse


Wonder how they would act if they were the only ones left?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

$50 a month for online gameplay.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2012)

Your console will also stop working every other week, and it costs $150 to fix it... oh, and you have to pay the shipping too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

That. And you'll be bombarded with on-disk DLC/console exclusive-anti used games, $10 a week after receiving 5 Personal messages from your PSN friends, 2 hour online limit with a dash of $2.99 after closing out which also includes if you eject your disk while your console is turned off, 1 game per day before your console locks discs out to force players to take a break, etc. Oh, and did i mention $799 + tax? 





> Lets support nintendo and sony in any way we can...
> On second thought forget sony if they die Nintendo can get some new titles



I like the way you think. Do it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> @Malving
> 
> So you just happen to "forget" all of your potential megabombs at a trade show where the eyes of the world, including your investors, are watching
> 
> ...



Why do I doubt this?


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lets support nintendo and sony in any way we can...
> On second thought forget sony if they die Nintendo can get some new titles



Uncharted 4 on the Wii U!!


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2012)

Personally I can't wait to see an RTS like Command and Conquer arriving on the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see Advance Wars, ______ Tactics and Fire Emblem on the WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't wait for Sonic & Zelda on the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

*EA is Working on 2 Unannounced Wii U Games, Mass Effect 3 Will Take Advantage of the GamePad*

During the Wii U?s first showing at E3 2011, EA executive John Riccitiello appeared on stage, announcing ?an unprecedented partnership? with Nintendo.

Now, fast forward a year. After E3 2012, we have seen a whopping one Wii U title from EA: Mass Effect 3. Worry not, though. EA?s president, Frank Gibeau, has promised that EA is not neglecting the Wii U.

He has promised more Wii U games from the publisher, to be announced later this year. What could they be? Hopefully they won?t be from EA Sports.

Gibeau also stated that EA will be doing ?some new, unique things with (Mass Effect 3) on the Wii U controller and the second screen that we?re innovating on.?

Here are Gibeau?s full quotes:

?We?ve got a couple of more games in development for Wii U and we?ll have a bigger line-up for Wii U than we did on the Wii.?

?It is the first next-generation platform coming out so we?re really supporting it.?

?Just looking at E3 and where we?re at, we wanted to hold our fire a little bit on a couple of the other games that we?re working on. We?ll have more announcements this summer on the rest of the Wii U line-up.?

(EA will) ?do some new, unique things with (Mass Effect 3) on the Wii U controller and the second screen that we?re innovating on?.

?You?ll hear more later this summer.?



So, what could we be seeing from EA? Hopefully we?ll learn more in the coming months!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sDSMI1J45F0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2012)

Such an awesome level design.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Such an awesome level design.



[YOUTUBE]MRxQT5g2XJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

*Wii U – Your questions answered!*



Too big of a pain in the ass to quote all the text.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

My question wasn't asked.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, did you look all the way through the article?


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

I read all three pages.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ubereem (Jun 13, 2012)

> “We haven’t quite decided yet, whether we’re going to do A Link to the Past, because there’s also the possibility of doing a remake of Majora’s Mask. This is something we’ve certainly been talking about and doing a little bit of experimenting with, to figure out which way we’re going to go.”





Sequel to Link to the Past, Remakes? Just dust off your N64!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 13, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Sequel to Link to the Past, Remakes? Just dust off your N64!



You say that, but if it was an HD remake of your favorite game you'd be shitting your pants with excitement.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 13, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Sequel to Link to the Past, Remakes? Just dust off your N64!



nah i dont have it now gimey remakes and you will have money from me


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Wii U ? Your questions answered!*
> 
> 
> 
> Too big of a pain in the ass to quote all the text.





> *Will the new Pro controller be compatible with Wii/Virtual console titles? Looks like a good fit for Smash Bros. (rupeokong64)*
> 
> I agree, it would be. Unfortunately it?s not yet clear whether the Pro Controller will be compatible with Wii games that used the Classic Controller. Obviously you can?t retrospectively add support for a new controller in old games so it?ll all come down to whether this is a completely new controller or whether it?s essentially just the Classic Controller in a new shell. If it?s the latter, it should work.


I'm really, really hoping it does work so I don't have to buy a classic controller as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

*Miiverse simplifies Friend Codes, inputs had been eliminated*



> Following the confusion of Friend Codes throughout the past seven days, it’s finally been made clear that the system will be returning for Wii U. That may raise a red flag for some gamers, but we’re hearing that the process has been simplified greatly.
> 
> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata assured investors at a Q&A session at E3 2012 last week that Miiverse has the capability to “simplify the process of making friends”. Apparently you won’t have to input codes provided by other Wii U owners.
> 
> ...





Thank god. 

*Nintendo not looking to battle for exclusivity, could partner with third-parties*



> It’s true that some companies have partnered with third-parties for exclusive content. For instance, Microsoft was able to nab the exclusive rights to BioWare’s first Mass Effect. As another example, the Dawnguard DLC for The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim will be exclusive to the Xbox 360 for the first few weeks.
> 
> “Exclusivity” was something brought up by an investor at Nintendo’s E3 2012 analyst Q&A session. President Satoru Iwata stated that “it would be an appropriate course of action for Nintendo to get into a battle with a company like Microsoft over the cost or the expense of trying to go head to head in a situation to try to obtain exclusive rights.” However, if a third-party creates a very unique idea for the Wii U and/or its GamePad, “there is a high possibility that Nintendo will be a partner with that third party in an unprecedented manner”.
> 
> ...





Orly?


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

Somewhat expected since they said that it wouldn't be as bad as it was before.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

If it's like exchanging PSN ID, then i'm all for it. Hopefully the 3DS will have an update to use the "simplified friend codes" as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Wii U using new tech/GPUs, power kept reasonable for cost*

The Wii U is a huge step-up in power compared to the Wii, but there has been some concern that the system is very comparable to the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.

Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has, unsurprisingly, said that its new console makes use of new GPUs and technology. However, the company has pushed the specs ? such as processing power ? to the max so that the console will be affordable to a wide array of consumers. Iwata said to investors last week that they?re ?looking to maintain a price point for the Wii U that is reasonable in comparison to the value to be offered.?




> Of course, because we have designed a new hardware system, we are using new technology and we are using new GPUs.　But as we have to devote significant costs to the Wii U GamePad, if we were to apply the same level of enhancement that other console manufacturers shoot for to the processing power component, the Wii U would become extremely high in price, and it would not be affordable.　In other words, we think that the way that the various console manufacturers are allocating their budgets to the hardware is different from the way that we allocate our budget to the hardware. Ultimately, we?re looking to maintain a price point for the Wii U that is reasonable in comparison to the value to be offered.



Iwata also noted how developers ?are only at the halfway point? with regard to using the Wii U to its full potential. That?s because the hardware is still new, and it therefore has different kinks and technology to get used to.



> There is also another differentiation point here. While existing platforms have engines that development teams have tuned and optimized for six to seven years after their respective launches, the Wii U is a new platform that has slightly different architecture and, since development teams have only just begun development on software for it, they are only at the halfway point to utilizing its full potential. Despite this fact, however, if you look at the game ?Assassin?s Creed III,? which was recently announced or shown, you can?t see much difference when you compare it with games for other companies? systems. I hope that helps you to understand a little bit better.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a hideously old article.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sony says Wii U is a 'potential risk', but not too worried about it yet*

"It's obviously a potential risk but we feel really good about our content. Obviously, it comes down to content. There are people who buy gadgets for the sake of the gadget, but that's pretty niche. We feel good about our line-up that we showed at E3. We're very excited about publishing it. We've got 30 million (hardware sales target) for this year, it's a big number but we've got the tools to go out and deliver that."- Sony Europe boss Jim Ryan




*Nintendo has faith in Wii U's success, ability to continue high value of franchise characters*

First, I have to say that if I didn?t have faith in what we?re doing, I wouldn?t continue in my role as the president. So thoughts like you just mentioned don?t enter my mind. We are working on the Wii U to ensure that many people understand the appeal of that system. But at the same time, we have obviously different hardware systems, and we do take advantage and leverage our IP in different ways on these different systems, and that allows us to essentially, if things don?t go as planned, still have an ability by leveraging some of those other platforms to maintain the value of our IP and ensure that people have an opportunity to come into contact with it. That?s, I think, one of the important roles that I am playing, and I have faith that I?ll be able to maintain the high value of Nintendo?s franchises. - Satoru Iwata


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

*Iwata: Xbox SmartGlass offers 'a small facet' of Wii U capabilities*



> *Microsoft's SmartGlass technology will only provide a limited dual-screen service in comparison to the Wii U, Nintendo company president Satoru Iwata has claimed.
> *
> In an investor meeting at E3, Iwata also suggested that the SmartGlass technology could suffer from lag issues due to its reliance on Wi-Fi.
> But the detailed portion of his comments were on the the tablet form-factor - which SmartGlass utilises - and how it does not ideally fit with the console games experience.
> ...





Did Iwata just sorta talked shit about the Smartglass?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Miyamoto wants to make an FPS, discusses how GamePad play could enhance the experience*


"I actually do kind of want to make a first-person shooter, but I don't have time. Rather than necessarily the question of 'What kind of weapon do I have?' in a first person shooter or 'What kind of effect does that have on an enemy?', I think that the structure of a first-person shooter is something that's very interesting. Having that 3D space that in theory you are in and being able to look around and explore that?particularly being able to do that in conjunction with another person?is very interesting." - Shigeru Miyamoto

*Miyamoto went on to discuss how two GamePads could have a unique impact on how you play an FPS title.*

"I don't think we're ever going to be at a point where we'll say it will support four GamePads, but two gamepads is something people wanted. Well, if you're playing a first-person shooter and you have the game up on the television screen and you have your subscreen below [in the GamePad controller],within that game world you're able to turn in all directions around you. Obviously that would be very fun. If you have two people doing that in the same room, that could create a very fun and unique gameplay experience."


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

He did, Asa. 

Miyamoto making an fps would be interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2012)

lol Iwata smack talking the SmartGlass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

I smell a flame war brewing. 

Iwata. 

Btw, the using two Wii U gamepads are said to cut down framerate right? Will there by any chance for Nintendo to rectify that problem later on?


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Btw, the using two Wii U gamepads are said to cut down framerate right? Will there by any chance for Nintendo to rectify that problem later on?



Unless they upgrade the hardware for the Wii U I doubt it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

Hopefully......but otherwise using Pro controllers as a different method are good as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

*Iwata and Reggie discussing Wii U marketing plans in great detail*



> *Iwata:* That is something that Reggie and I have to discuss deeply, isn’t it? Even here at the E3 show, I would say that the way we introduced its unique game play hasn’t been absolutely perfect because although we do have people who have responded very positively to the Wii U, we also have some who are still somewhat skeptical of it. Through this E3 show, we have learned about what elements of the hardware have been easily conveyed to people and what elements have not. We will leverage what we have learned and apply it to our marketing as we move forward into the launch phase. So today I unfortunately can’t go into specific detail on precisely what we have planned, but I can say that we do intend to go to great efforts to ensure that people really understand the value proposition and the appeal of the Wii U hardware.
> 
> *Reggie:* It’s interesting how people look back to 2006 when we first introduced the Wii and recreate a perspective that the Wii’s success was guaranteed right after this E3 type of event back then. The point in fact is that when we first showed the Wii, we had similar reactions to what we are experiencing with the Wii U. The performance vector for the industry was based on graphics and processing power. The idea of having a motion-based remote was unique and innovative. Other video game manufacturers quickly tried to dismiss what we were doing by saying, “The same thing would be possible if you coupled our hardware with some other device.” But the point was, as we received more consumer information, and as we continued to hone our marketing, what we were able to do was create global launch strategies that led to wide acceptance by our consumers. That is exactly the situation we find ourselves in today. We are finding a very good response to key pieces of software and key parts of our messaging. We are tracking all of this information for the time when we do announce the launch details, such as the launch price and the launch date, so we will be able to apply all of that learning and hopefully recreate the same type of situation we had in the holiday of 2006 as we look forward to the future.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Iwata,Miyamoto and Reggie are talking too much today.. I am tired of posting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He did, Asa.
> 
> Miyamoto making an fps would be interesting.


[YOUTUBE]ad6NAZoqy-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

Free online games on the wii?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, i remember that.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Iwata,Miyamoto and Reggie are talking too much today.. I am tired of posting



Liar...


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 13, 2012)

So... Wii U, release date July 14 for...      *?199.99 *supposedly in the UK.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Obviously a place holder price and date. But yeah Oh and while I'm at it, New Super Mario Bros U for . 




Oh, and I agree with you Aeon


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

> New Super Mario Bros U for $99 dollars



Amazon is silly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd imagine if games costed that much money after the next gen, we'd be screwed.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

Nah, piracy would just become even more prominent on consoles.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe wiiU games are 99$. So far all the news about the wiiu has been too good to be true, my cynical side is expecting something like $99 games.


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

Nintendo will not be suicidal enough to have $99 games, if anything we might get $70 games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

I heard it was 50$ games instead.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

Holy crap Gamefaqs is full of fail, i just got off from the Wii U board after the trolls have flooded it all over. Making out of contex crap about the Wii U's online sucking just because of what Iwata recently said about the development of the Wii U's online compared to PSN/LIVE and how the console itself is just current gen, jesus christ it feels like a stamped of 4 year old knick-knacks bratty ass manchilds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Holy crap Gamefaqs is full of fail, i just got off from the Wii U board after the trolls have flooded it all over. Making out of contex crap about the Wii U's online sucking just because of what Iwata recently said about the development of the Wii U's online compared to PSN/LIVE and how the console itself is just current gen, jesus christ it feels like a stamped of 4 year old knick-knacks bratty ass manchilds.



Link so I can laugh.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Holy crap Gamefaqs is full of fail, i just got off from the Wii U board after the trolls have flooded it all over. Making out of contex crap about the Wii U's online sucking just because of what Iwata recently said about the development of the Wii U's online compared to PSN/LIVE and how the console itself is just current gen, jesus christ it feels like a stamped of 4 year old knick-knacks bratty ass manchilds.



Are you talking about this?......



> *Iwata: Xbox Live and PSN are too far developed for Nintendo to catch up*
> 
> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata believes that the numerous years Sony and Microsoft have spent developing their online platforms has left Nintendo behind and that rushing to "overcome or catch up" to them wouldn't be a smart strategy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeh, pretty disturbing. I am not buying a Wii U. It's fucking shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Link so I can laugh.







> Are you talking about this?......



Yeah' dat one. 



> Yeh, pretty disturbing. I am not buying a Wii U. It's fucking shit.



4 rlz or just jokin'?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well Iwata is being honest.. I rather him saying that now that sell something to us that it is not..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

*RUMOR - Retro's Wii U title facing rocky development, Nintendo rebuilding Retro*

This information comes from none other than Emily Rogers. Her past features have been either spot-on or hit-and-miss. I just wanted to state that as you read on.

- Nintendo has been in panic mode over Retro for the last year
- Retro?s Wii U project is far along in development
- it has had a rocky development road
- Nintendo has flown a few employees from NST out to Austin, Texas to supervise Retro?s project
- major gaps in positions and staff have caused delays and frustrations
- Nintendo is currently rebuilding and restructuring Retro Studios
- more senior talent to leave Retro Studios after Retro?s Wii U game is completed
- id receiving resumes from current and former Retro staff
- ?Yeah, we receive resumes from Retro employees. From what I understand, Retro Studios is bleeding away their talent.? - id dev
- Retro Studios employees considering a jump over to Bioware Austin after their obligations to the Wii U project are complete
- Wii U title will be created without the majority of the top designers and top engineers responsible for the Metroid Prime trilogy
- Nintendo believes Retro acted out in protest when employees left the company
- Nintendo sought out another developer to handle Metroid to show Retro that the series was bigger than them


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

That sounds like a troll rumor tbh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys read the article source, real interesting and Emily is defending herself @ Gonintendo...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah i'm on the fence that it's BS. Anyone could make up something like that on the internet while defending it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

*Reggie - Wii U won't be rushed, achievements, E3 reaction factors into price/launch, competitors*



> *GM:* Nintendo has recently experienced some difficult financial times. Is Nintendo rushing Wii U to market to compensate for sluggish Wii sales?
> 
> *RFA: The short answer is no. This is not a system that has been rushed in any way.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

> Then we have to deliver on it. What will help us are games like Batman: Arkham City – Armored Edition, Assassin’s Creed III, Mass Effect 3 and Zombi U.



And Black Ops 2, don't forget about that.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Holy crap Gamefaqs is full of fail, i just got off from the Wii U board after the trolls have flooded it all over. Making out of contex crap about the Wii U's online sucking just because of what Iwata recently said about the development of the Wii U's online compared to PSN/LIVE and how the console itself is just current gen, jesus christ it feels like a stamped of 4 year old knick-knacks bratty ass manchilds.



Escapist are being the same way, though not nearly as spaztastic as Gamefaqs, I am certain.

Don't know how "PS3/360 are miles ahead of us and playing catchup would be retarded" translates to "We're gonna keep our internet service sucky because lol, why not?"


----------



## Sotei (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I smell a flame war brewing.
> 
> Iwata.
> 
> Btw, the using two Wii U gamepads are said to cut down framerate right? Will there by any chance for Nintendo to rectify that problem later on?




The frame rate won't dip on the TV if that's what you're worried about. So, if a game runs at 60FPS, it'll run at 60FPS on the TV no matter if you're using 1 or 2 WiiU Pads. Now, the game will dip below 60FPS on the WiiU Pads. The system is able to stream at 60FPS and it's locked at 60FPS. So the game will stream at 60FPS on one WiiU Pad but if you use a second pad to stream the game to, then the FPS will be halved in order to run on both pads since the system can only wirelessly stream 60FPS.

So, game on TV, 60FPS no matter what.

Game streaming to 1 WiiU Pad = 60FPS
Game streaming to 2 WiiU Pads = 30FPS on one pad and 30FPS on the second.

It's only the FPS on the "stream" that dips.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

Sotei said:


> The frame rate won't dip on the TV if that's what you're worried about. So, if a game runs at 60FPS, it'll run at 60FPS on the TV no matter if you're using 1 or 2 WiiU Pads. Now, the game will dip below 60FPS on the WiiU Pads. The system is able to stream at 60FPS and it's locked at 60FPS. So the game will stream at 60FPS on one WiiU Pad but if you use a second pad to stream the game to, then the FPS will be halved in order to run on both pads since the system can only wirelessly stream 60FPS.
> 
> So, game on TV, 60FPS no matter what.
> 
> ...



Can I have the source that says that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like it's the only way to do it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2012)

Big booty bitches, big, big booty bitches.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Escapist are being the same way, though not nearly as spaztastic as Gamefaqs, I am certain.
> 
> Don't know how "PS3/360 are miles ahead of us and playing catchup would be retarded" translates to "We're gonna keep our internet service sucky because lol, why not?"



I could only imagine how NeoGaf is reacting right now. 

Because Ninty's online always sucks and will continue to just cuz' i said so! Who cares if they're trying to do their own thing, its quite "obvious" that Nintenlol's online infrastructure will be piss to the all mighty LIVE/PSN! 

Get your heards out of the 90's Nintendolt.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Big booty bitches, big, big booty bitches.



U ain't gettin' no booty nor bitches, son.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Sotei said:


> The frame rate won't dip on the TV if that's what you're worried about. So, if a game runs at 60FPS, it'll run at 60FPS on the TV no matter if you're using 1 or 2 WiiU Pads. Now, the game will dip below 60FPS on the WiiU Pads. The system is able to stream at 60FPS and it's locked at 60FPS. So the game will stream at 60FPS on one WiiU Pad but if you use a second pad to stream the game to, then the FPS will be halved in order to run on both pads since the system can only wirelessly stream 60FPS.
> 
> So, game on TV, 60FPS no matter what.
> 
> ...



People think the Wii can do this crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Man I can't believe Sony fans, now Sony was the one who came out with the idea of the Gamepad before Nintendo? if so where it is? and don't tell me it is Vita   "Neogaf"


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 14, 2012)

Dunno, Iwata's comment is making me skeptical of the system. Online is current gen (the greatest news) is what he's saying, not the system itself, which is something to not look over. 

I don't know much about specs so if someone could answer this for me: but from what we do know what is the Wii U better than current gen in those aspects so far?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Wait, is that Neogaf or Gamefaqs saying that? :rofl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wait, is that Neogaf or Gamefaqs saying that? :rofl



Neogaf people..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, figures. That site seems to be run by Sony-Ponys whenever their console is bought into a power debate. Typical. 

But if it were Gamefaqs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Nintendo hints at more unannounced third-party Wii U games*

Unsurprisingly, Nintendo has teased that a bunch of unannounced third-party Wii U games are in development. Even though a considerable amount of titles were playable at E3 2012, UK boss David Yarnton told VideoGamer that the company is aware of ?others in development as well.?

He said:

*?I think a lot of third-party companies are developing for Wii U and a lot of it hasn?t been announced. There?s something like 23 games on show at E3, but we know there are others in development as well.?*

When specifically asked if Call of Duty: Black Ops II is in development for Wii U, Yarnton said:

*?We can?t comment on speculation. There are lots of things everybody wishes for.?*

Lastly, Yarnton hinted that third-parties have played a role in adding to the variety of gameplay styles/experiences for the Wii U GamePad:

*?That?s one of the things we found with third-party coming in. The developers have opened up some opportunities for us to develop new ways to play and add some new complexities to the game. So you can be playing one game in a certain manner and another in a different way, while still using the [GamePad]. This is what we?re talking about when we talk about asymmetrical gaming. It?s not only multiple views by having the [GamePad], but multiple ways of playing as well.?*



I guess they don't want to confirm or reveal anything before their next event..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Unless they want it to be like the 3DS E3 reveals where the good stuff took long to get released (awesome E3 btw), why wouldn't they?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sony: Wii U is "its own generation"*



> Sony sees Nintendo's Wii U as "its own generation".
> The first high definition Nintendo console is set to launch in time for Christmas this year, and while the exact technical specifications remain under wraps (we do know top level CPU and GPU information) it is expected to at the least match the power of the PlayStation 3 and the Xbox 360 - not significantly outperform them.
> And with the PlayStation 4 and next Xbox rumoured to be set for release late next year, some have described the Wii U as a "stop-gap" console.
> For Sony Worldwide Studios boss Shuhei Yoshida, the Wii U, as with its predecessor the Wii, exists in its own bubble.
> ...





Aww Sony are you being arrogant again?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nintendo took a different curve on the way to next gen..


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

That curve paid off once, time to see if it will pay off again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Since Ninty doesn't want to sell it at a loss.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That curve paid off once, time to see if it will pay off again.


 Yeah we will have wait and see, I am not sold with the Wii U.. specially after the horrible E3...but I will not lie, the Gamepad has a lot of potential..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

*Iwata - Wii U in 2008, almost not using in-screen controllers, competition, third parties, 3DS struggle*



> Iwata on when Wii U talk started...
> 
> "We had been discussing what we can do with a successor to the Wii since 2008. One way to highlight the shape of its successor was how do you make advancements on the Wii, the other way was to highlight the issues of the Wii. We wanted to further motion control, but doing that alone wouldn't be attractive to the consumer.
> 
> ...





Hopefully.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am going to delete mine..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

lol.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

> If they decide to increase the spec numbers, will the consumers be able to realise the difference enough so that they can understand it's much superior to today's machine?



Yes, consumers aren't blind unless they are blinded by fanboyism.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

We still don't know what it'll look like though, aside from bigger particle affects and such.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

Their basic strategy was to do their thing own thing when it came to the wii, it worked to the point that their competition emulated them. This time around the competition was quick to respond the moment nintendo revealed their controller as tablet.

All that waits is to see if the payoff comes, and it will most likely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not going to say that the Wii U will suffer an exact replication of the Wii's issues. But depending on what Sony and Microsoft do, Wii U will probably get the shaft in regards to a lot of third parties if they are so laser focused on nextbox and ps4.

Since the Wii U is so close to current generation, third parties might just use their current gen engines for Wii U and use their next gen engines for the other systems and not bother to get the most of the the console. in that case, it'll be up to Nintendo to show their intensive first party games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

They might not make it more intensive, probably more expansive.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

The Wii U is still a next gen console though, we still haven't seen what the thing is truly made out of to get multiplats of the next gen system. Who knows what could happen, maybe we will/won't see third party support on the Wii U unless it's has a good market to sustain itself. However since Nintendo does not want to get into an expensive race i could understand where they're coming from.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The Wii U is still a next gen console though, we still haven't seen what the thing is truly made out of to get multiplats of the next gen system. Who knows what could happen, maybe we will/won't see third party support on the Wii U unless it's has a good market to sustain itself. However since Nintendo does not want to get into an expensive race i could understand where they're coming from.



Makes sense to me. They tried playing that game with GC, and while they still made money, it didn't turn out to well for it. They are better off doing their own thing. As for the fate of Nintendo's third party support, if they can nail the ports even after when PS4 and 720 come out then they're set.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

But what if they cant?? that is the issue, the MAIN issue is think, of our time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Ubisoft says they're really behind Wii U, love Nintendo*

?The key thing is that we are really behind Wii U, with lots of very high quality games that take advantage of the machine. There?s two ways to play. The fact that you have now the Wii Remote on one side and the tablet controller on the other, is going to give the ability to play different games in front of the TV.

We are creating games for gamers, so we have an Assassin?s Creed and ZombiU. And on the other side we have games for the families, so Just Dance 4, Sports Connection, Your Shape, and Marvel Avengers. We have a good diversity of products on Wii U.

We love Nintendo. Our creators have been playing Nintendo games for ages and they love what they have come out with. They also generally bring out machines that have new possibilities for gamers. So we can be innovative, and that is what makes our creators very attracted to Nintendo?s machines.? - Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

That's why I said if, if they can't needless to say issues will arise similar with the wii when it came to ports. Many people demean the WiiU as a port machine, but business strategy wise that is what the WiiU is to Nintendo and they have no problem admitting this. To avoid the issues with Wii, they bumped the juice to where the system is capable of porting this gens titles but it's purpose is to obtain the next gen ports. It all depends on just how far above sony's and microsoft's machines are. Sony couldn't be stupid enough to pull another PS3 with the PS4, there in a bad situation financially if I can recall. Microsoft, I can't predict what they're going to do in terms of power.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

marvel game could be good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> That's why I said if, if they can't needless to say issues will arise similar with the wii when it came to ports. Many people demean the WiiU as a port machine, but business strategy wise that is what the WiiU is to Nintendo and they have no problem admitting this. To avoid the issues with Wii, they bumped the juice to where the system is capable of porting this gens titles but it's purpose is to obtain the next gen ports. It all depends on just how far above sony's and microsoft's machines are. Sony couldn't be stupid enough to pull another PS3 with the PS4, there in a bad situation financially if I can recall. Microsoft, I can't predict what they're going to do in terms of power.



You can't compare a PS3 situation and a PS4 situation here 

For all accounts and purposes, we've got a Wii U that's a roughly 400+ gflops machine, and a PS4 and Xbox, that even at the very lowest guesstimates, are guaranteed to be over 1000gflops minimum 

Now what Reggie said in response to the power concerns does not actually ease any concerns unfortunately. He says that power is not everything. Understandable. He says that game cycles better video game graphics, also understandable. But these are little more than defenses than outright saying "we're competing for power for next gen ports and current gen ports".

Infact, they threw that out the window when they said they were doing their own thing, so really, it technically is irrelevant


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You can't compare a PS3 situation and a PS4 situation here
> 
> For all accounts and purposes, we've got a Wii U that's a roughly 400+ gflops machine, and a PS4 and Xbox, that even at the very lowest guesstimates, are guaranteed to be over 1000gflops minimum
> 
> ...



Can't really speak on the tech bit, however you are correct the question is how much? To the point where developers are satisfied with merely porting to two of the three? Or in the range where developers can port for all three without the WiiU getting the short of the stick, due to hardware constraints. 

They may doing their own thing but that doesn't change the fact that they're still after those ports to avoid the wii's situation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

Regardless of what they do, the fact remains that if they don't make their console within the same parameters of those consoles(aka really powerful), they aren't going to get ports unless they are inexpensive, cheap and made by B-teams.

Now how is Nintendo supposed to compete with the specs they don't even know? And Nintendo are not made of money to spend on a powerful system just because they want to be competitive, when everything else tells them that they can be successful without third parties and having to do what their rivals do.

Based on all this and the fact that what i saw at E3, i gotta say that the Wii U may unfortunately be in that situation 2 or 3 years down the line


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 14, 2012)

The Wii U is a wild Card in my opinion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

> PS4 and Xbox, that even at the very lowest guesstimates, are *guaranteed* to be over 1000gflops minimum



Do you really know that though? Things don't just go everyone's way, changes could always happen.  There's no doubt that the PS4 and Xbox could be more powerful for the Wii U, but with the gap be that significant like the current generations? While it may be noticeable, i share doubts that it could happen again here, for all we know Sony could just spend some money on better hardware that could be cheap and still surpass the Wii U's tech. But not by that much. Xbox 720 on the other hand could "probably" do so if they feel they'll invest in it more.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

*Retro says 'all is well' at their company*



> Yesterday, we heard a rumor from Emily Rogers about the current state of affairs at Retro. The picture painted was not a pretty one at all. After reading that article, more than a few Retro fans were worried about the future of the company and their current projects.
> 
> Reader Rezbit took it upon himself to comment over at Retro's official Facebook page. Believe it or not, someone at Retro actually responded to the rumors with the following.
> 
> ...





There. Now that stupid bitch can stfu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Retro says 'all is well' at their company*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not really, I am scared with this news.

*Retro continues to look for multiple new employees*


Two Retro stories right in a row! Retro says all is well at their studio, but the rumors say different. What we know for sure is that Retro is definitely looking to bring on new staffers. We've already posted some job listings, but check out this second collection of positions that are looking to be filled.

*Retro Studios Level Designer (Level 2 or 3)

Posted 6 days ago

Retro Studios CONTRACT Game Designer (Level 1 or 2)

Posted 3 days ago

Retro Studios Game Designer (Level 2 or 3)
Posted 3 days ago



Retro Studios Interface Designer - Level 2 or 3

Posted 8 days ago


Retro Studios CONTRACT - Character Artist Level 1, 2 or 3 

Posted 3 days ago


Retro Studios Character Artist (Level 1, 2, or 3) 

Posted 3 days ago


RETRO STUDIOS - CONTRACT - CONCEPT ARTIST 

Posted 3 days ago*



I dunno wtf is going on @ Retro but I don't like it..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

They're only hiring more staff crew, that doesn't mean they're in the red zone since they've just said "all is well". Unless i'm missing something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> They're only hiring more staff crew, that doesn't mean they're in the red zone since they've just said "all is well". Unless i'm missing something?


 this story is backing up her claims.. that the studios is in a process and struggling with the Wii U project.. I believe her more than the guy from Retro saying that everything is fine right now when we have more proof that it is not..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Give them support regardless.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Give them support regardless.


 Moral support?  Go Retro!!!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Meh, i'll just wait and see to make sure. 

Also, this is off topic but what is so fascinating about Xenoblade Chronicles? alot of people are calling it "OMGITZDUHBESTRPGGAMEEVUR!!!!!". Is it that mind blowing or something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Meh, i'll just wait and see to make sure.
> 
> *Also, this is off topic but what is so fascinating about Xenoblade Chronicles? alot of people are calling it "OMGITZDUHBESTRPGGAMEEVUR!!!!!". Is it that mind blowing or something?*


 for a lot of people "including me" The Best JRPG of this generation and it is on the Wii the worst console ever!!!! irony of life.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Do you really know that though? Things don't just go everyone's way, changes could always happen.  There's no doubt that the PS4 and Xbox could be more powerful for the Wii U, but with the gap be that significant like the current generations? While it may be noticeable, i share doubts that it could happen again here, for all we know Sony could just spend some money on better hardware that could be cheap and still surpass the Wii U's tech. But not by that much. Xbox 720 on the other hand could "probably" do so if they feel they'll invest in it more.



I do know that for sure.  Surpassing 1000gflops is not hard in this day and age, if your building a game machine that has no extra cost bringing it down and your focusing on performance, then yes it could be done easily.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

But at what cost? 



> for a lot of people "including me" Best JRPG of this generation..



Why's that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

Monolith soft is going to do great things with the Wii U. GREAT. THINGS.

Also this made me laugh


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

That's what people keep saying about the PS3, and yet it has plenty of games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

They haven't said that for years  not since PS3's launch when games were very rare. 

Now you can't go 5 seconds without running into a game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Monolith soft is going to do great things with the Wii U. GREAT. THINGS.
> 
> Also this made me laugh


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They haven't said that for years  not since PS3's launch when games were very rare.
> 
> Now you can't go 5 seconds without running into a game



Oh wait, maybe i was looking at too much Youtube comments. 

Especially d'em exclusives......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2012)

*Miiverse: Digital Content to Shift From System-Based to Account-Based, and more*



> -Just like with Wii, Nintendo’s hoping that Wii U will offer a new kind of gaming experience that we haven’t really tried before.
> - Beyond offering new experiences, they’re also working to ensure that all the content that all kinds of gamers are used to will appear on their platform, hence the inclusion of third-party multi-platform games as key parts of their launch lineup.
> - What was shown at E3 is just the tip of the iceberg; they’ll be trickling Wii U news out steadily in the months to come. (More games?)
> - They’re not bringing Wii U to market in light of sluggish Wii sales. (I could have told you this; Wii sales slowed when they shifted development resources to Wii U.)
> ...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They haven't said that for years  not since PS3's launch when games were very rare.
> 
> Now you can't go 5 seconds without running into a game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

^  

Also. Nintendo land doesn't look that bad imo, i enjoyed Wii sports so this one looks to be the same for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Nintendo land is BLEH BLEH BLEH BLEH. Give me Monolith's game


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

What is Monolith working on?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What is Monolith working on?



Xenoblade HD.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Xenoblade : The ultimate game ever 

Now in HD with graphics that don't look like everything is a polygon


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

I've never played it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

You....you!!!! -turns red in the face-

GO PLAY IT NAO


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't have a Wii.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't have a Wii.



I thought you were a girl.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo land is BLEH BLEH BLEH BLEH. Give me Monolith's game



Shut up cunt. lol Give me a Retro game nao.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shut up cunt. lol Give me a Retro game nao.



But nintendo land is the retro game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Gtfo. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Xenoblade : The ultimate game ever
> 
> Now in HD with graphics that don't look like everything is a polygon



Does that mean Xenoblade character models won't look like ass anymore?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought you were a girl.



Since when does a girl have to have a Wii?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Since when does a girl have to have a Wii?



To be a man of course.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh God I can't stop the laughter


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

The baby          .
[YOUTUBE]V3V8YTT1-3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Mad Catz Developing Wii U Controller With Offset Joysticks*



> We?ve all seen it, Nintendo?s answer to all of our problems with the tablet controller, the Wii U Pro Controller. It looks eerily similar to the Xbox 360 controller only with a few key differences ? the button layout is Nintendo?s own configuration and the right joystick sits above the letter buttons. The intent in Nintendo?s unveiling of the controller was to prove to the hardcore gamers out there still skeptical of the Wii U?s intended fan base that they were making something for them as well.
> 
> Those differences we mentioned, though, are actually a huge turn-off to any gamer that has been using the Xbox 360 as their main console. Moving one?s fingers down from a joystick is something that hasn?t been done in at least 10 years, and trying to find the ?B? button is a lot more challenging, at first, then you might think.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that most people will get that controller.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't need that junk. 

BTW has it been confirmed that the Wii U accout system will be on the 3DS as well?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Does that mean Xenoblade character models won't look like ass anymore?



My mistake, instead of saying, "now everything won't look like a polygon", i should have said "now everything won't look like we're back in 2001 with Final Fantasy X "

now it'll just look like a game from 5 years ago


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 15, 2012)

Nintendo is getting thair asses sued by MS if they actually use that Mad Catz controller  

Seriously, doesn't MS have the patent to that kind of button layout.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My mistake, instead of saying, "now everything won't look like a polygon", i should have said "now everything won't look like we're back in 2001 with Final Fantasy X "
> 
> now it'll just look like a game from 5 years ago


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)

Xenoblade only looks like ass if you play it on the Wii. PC gaming ftw.



EpicBroFist said:


> Nintendo is getting thair asses sued by MS if they actually use that Mad Catz controller
> 
> Seriously, doesn't MS have the patent to that kind of button layout.



Nintendo aren't going to get sued for a controller Mad Catz sell, that would be nonsensical.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 15, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Nintendo aren't going to get sued for a controller Mad Catz sell, that would be nonsensical.



If MS wanted to they could attempt to sue Nintendo under sections 271a-b under the Indirect  clause.  Although, I doubt they could get away with that kind of patent trolling 

Anyway, I don't see what prevents MS from suing Mad Catz for that controller, the only difference I see is that the Y-X and B-A buttons got changed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

*EA: PS4, Xbox 720, Wii U will bring lots of new IP*

News: Those frustrated with the number of sequels at the moment might be encouraged by Electronic Arts, who say the rise of the PS4 and Xbox 720 ? as well as the imminent launch of the Nintendo Wii U ? will lead to lots of new IP in the gaming world.

This year?s E3 was somewhat low on the new IP, let?s face it. But those frustrated with the number of sequels around at the moment shouldn?t worry too much, according to Electronic Arts. With this year?s launch of the Nintendo Wii U, and surely 2013 reveals ? if not releases ? of the Xbox 720 and the PS4, we?ll see plenty of games hit the market that aren?t sequels to existing success stories.

?The introduction of new hardware from the big three is going to allow us to reembark on a bunch of new IPs, because it?s the better time to do it, because you can really explore new ideas and do different things,? explained Frank Gibeau.

The likes of Mirror?s Edge, Dead Space and Dante?s Inferno launched relatively early this generation because the start of a console?s life cycle is the easiest time to experiment, he said.

Speaking in a wide-ranging interview with CVG, the EA Labels boss admitted that new IP is risky, but described it as essential to success. ?If you?re running a studio organisation, the moment you stop creating new IP, your creative organisation dies,? he said.

?In a market this massive, launching new IPs is very risky and it?s a big investment to make these games. So it?s a natural thing to see in this point in the cycle a little bit more emphasis on the knowns ? the big properties and franchises ? but in the new cycle you?re going to see a lot of new IP from Electronic Arts.?

Last week, EA promised at least ?three to five? original games for the launch of the next gen ? and Gibeau?s comments today suggest there may be more to come. Either way, seems like the whole industry has been waiting patiently. Exciting times.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Ubisoft said the same thing at E3 

At the beginning of a gen is much easier to take risks because people are more open to trying new things with new hardware.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U games to receive anti-aliasing overhaul, third parties not too keen on Wii U*



> We have some rumored good news and bad news for you guys. I'm not sure which you want to hear first, so I'll just give good first then bad.
> 
> - anti-aliasing will be implemented in most, if not all Wii U titles before they launch
> - third parties are slow to pick up on the Wii U
> ...





So Zetta slow.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Third parties not too keen with the Wii U?  Not really a surprise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

One must share doubts of whether a console will sell or not, would they not?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes and even if it sells they can't be certain that their games will sell.  And to make it even worse some of those developers probably have a pretty decent idea as to what is coming their way with PS4 and the next Xbox, the possibilities of those consoles may be more tempting than the Wii U and they do know that there will be a big enough "core" gamer base, likely, that the odds of them making a good profit on their games will increase.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say that was pretty obvious from the get go. Ubisoft is the only 3rd Party really putting any effort in. You can't really blame them for their wait and see approach to the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

What i want to know is why Nintendo even bothered to put 2x and 4x MSAA support in their console. Its a completely ancient form of anti aliasing support in the first place


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Nintendo is incompetent when it comes to such things?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

eh...maybe so. But they still had the technical know how to design a competent system in the first place, that takes competence. It also takes competence to hire game designers who can do amazing things on any kind of software.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2012)

It's like I've been telling you guys.. BITCH. ASS. TITTIES.

What is there not to understand? 

It's constant, hardly subtle, and a piece of eye candy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

*Take Two backing out on Wii U*




No GTA, no Bioshock, no Max Payne, no nothin


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

More bad news for the Wii U. :/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

Told ya 3rd party was going to do this :/


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Never was interested in their titles, but ehh.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2012)

Take Two better back the fuck in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

*Sakaguchi looking forward to creating games for Wii U*



> A portion of a GameZone interview with lead designer Takuya Matsumoto...
> 
> *GZ:* Could The Last Story possibly lead to more action-RPGs — not necessarily in this franchise — but maybe some action-RPGs for the Wii U with a similar style from the same development team?
> 
> *TM:* The development team and Sakaguchi-san are looking forward to making more, especially for the Wii U because it has another [screen] right in front of you that will add another level of strategic elements into the action-RPG. So we are really looking forward to it, but we haven't really planned anything.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 15, 2012)

Some companies probably don't want to utilize the gamepad by just tacking things on, which most 3rd party ports probably will. They can always not develop games for the gamepad and just use the regular controller, but most people who want to play that way probably aren't interested in the Wii U and would rather stick with the 360/PS3 and their next iterations.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

The overwhelming strength of mario will carry the Wii U to success. Im telling you that Nintendo has anticipated this. They know that while it might be nice to have third party support, they aren't going to try that hard for it cause that's not what sells Nintendo systems, what sells nintendo systems are Nintendo games.

Dont tell me you didnt drool thinking about zelda, mario, metroid in full HD with way better graphix


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The overwhelming strength of mario will carry the Wii U to success. Im telling you that Nintendo has anticipated this. They know that while it might be nice to have third party support, they aren't going to try that hard for it cause that's not what sells Nintendo systems, what sells nintendo systems are Nintendo games.
> 
> Dont tell me you didnt drool thinking about zelda, mario, metroid in full HD with way better graphix



While this may be true, personally this isn't going to make me buy one. I'm not making the same mistake i did with the Wii. They need something else to keep the boat afloat to get my money.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Dont tell me you didnt drool thinking about zelda, mario, metroid in full HD with way better graphix



ALTTP in glorious HD while having a 3D world makes me drool more than anything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Amuro said:


> While this may be true, personally this isn't going to make me buy one. I'm not making the same mistake i did with the Wii. They need something else to keep the boat afloat to get my money.



Well they're banking everything on the inventive touch screen tablet controller changing people's game experiences. You don't mean to be saying that that doesn't interest you?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not about the consoles, it's about the games.

WiiU will have games.

Therefore, I will buy the WiiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

This should say all that needs to be said


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well they're banking everything on the inventive touch screen tablet controller changing people's game experiences. You don't mean to be saying that that doesn't interest you?



 To be honest no not particularly but that's probably down to how it's been presented thus far. It may indeed change my experience while gaming but i've yet to see any reason it will for the better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> ALTTP in glorious HD while having a 3D world makes me drool more than anything.



SSB in HD with 1080p would make me play my Wii U 24/7 and eye fuck the living daylights out of it. 



> It's not about the consoles, it's about the games.
> 
> WiiU will have games.
> 
> Therefore, I will buy the WiiU.



But shitty graphics = shitty game!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This should say all that needs to be said



That certainly is good for Nintendo.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)

Poor Mario Sunshine bringing up the rear.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

The Wii U will be good, people are too negative and focus on specs too much now. The games will look good regardless if its super powerful or not. The Zelda tech demo looked amazing.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

nintendotalk said:


> The Wii U will be good, people are too negative and focus on specs too much now. The games will look good regardless if its super powerful or not. The Zelda tech demo looked amazing.



Specs do matter if the difference between the consoles being compared is massive.  The difference between the PS3 and Xbox 360 isn't something worth mentioning but the difference between the Wii and PS3 is worrying.  Such a difference does have a massive effect on whether third parties support the console and if they do then will will decide just how much to support it.  

The Wii U while shaping up to be a very powerful system looks to be heading down the same path as the Wii U though to a lesser extent.  Still, that difference is likely going to cause problems for the Wii U later on when it comes to third-party support.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, looking closer at it, the Zelda demo look like something that could be done on 360 and PS3 to me. The Spider's body is a low resolution when up close, and while the HDR is nice(nicer than Halo 3's HDR actually), the actual cartoony design of Link's character model helps to mask a lot of what could have been rough edges.

720p no aliasing, it could have been mistaken for a current gen title sure.

But at the same time, what blew us away was Nintendo's focus on bringing their specific art style and charm to the demo. That same charm that brought ancient Wii hardware to life through its software.

This is what gives Nintendo a unique boost in my opinion.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

THe only reason why the Wii had a problem because it has just about the same specs as the previous game systems and wasn't hd. Look at the all the pc games that get ports to the consoles. I'm sure the Wii U won't have the same problem. It might be a scaled down version from the ps4 but the difference graphically won't be that big. I mean as graphics increase the leaps are less impressive.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, looking closer at it, the Zelda demo look like something that could be done on 360 and PS3 to me. The Spider's body is a low resolution when up close, and while the HDR is nice(nicer than Halo 3's HDR actually), the actual cartoony design of Link's character model helps to mask a lot of what could have been rough edges.
> 
> 720p no aliasing, it could have been mistaken for a current gen title sure.
> 
> ...



True. Metriod Other M and Mario Galaxy looked good for Wii games, they make good use of their limited hardware.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Its not all about graphics, although what we both consider impressive may be subjective. Higher spec hardware means better everything. And if you don't have the hardware to emulate that, it matters not what kind of scaling down could theoretically be done.

This is the challenge nintendo faces. For me, its not about whether the Wii U will be a success or not, but predicting whether Nintendo's supposed goal of increasing their third party support is feasible. And i personally don't think they've got off on a good foot in regards to that.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

True, seems nintendo has changed from bring in impressive hardware to focusing more on gameplay and different gamng experiences. We will wait and see, I liked the Wii and DS despite how weak they were.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

> Look at the all the pc games that get ports to the consoles.



There is a huge difference when the PC version is given any sort of decent treatment.  Just look at the Witcher 2, Battlefield 3 and with Crysis 2.  



> It might be a scaled down version from the ps4 but the difference graphically won't be that big. I mean as graphics increase the leaps are less impressive.



I think that we will be surprised at what next-gen consoles will show us.  We will have bigger levels, more things going on at once, and high-res textures.  It is bound to create a spectacular level of graphic impressiveness.  Wii U games will look good but all of us should easily be able to distinguish that the PS4 and Xbox 720 are far more superior.



> This is the challenge nintendo faces. For me, its not about whether the Wii U will be a success or not, but predicting whether Nintendo's supposed goal of increasing their third party support is feasible. And i personally don't think they've got off on a good foot in regards to that.



Yeah, the Wii U should get some decent support at first but once the PS4 and Xbox 720 are picking up pace that support should die down.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

And unless the Wii U can gain multiplats from the next gen, then it'll be inevitible in that case.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

What the Wii U really needs is for consumers to buy the third-party games, right from the beginning, on it in enough numbers that developers will see the Wii U as a very good source of profit for them.  If that continues then the Wii U might just manage to retain good third-party support and get multiplats from the next generation.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

Nintendo needs to make an upgradable Wii U lol.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Developers would hate that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

But, as we know, once again, Nintendo's franchises will easily make the difference. Which is why i was so disappointed by the E3 conference. Where was the Metroid? The Star Fox? Where was Super Mario Universe? Surely you have enough power to blow us away now Nintendo. We're talking a 15 to 20x times jump in graphical fidelity here, you should be able to knock us off of our seats.

Make a game, that is 15 to 20 times the scale of your Wii games. I wanna see what you can do


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

> What the Wii U really needs is for consumers to buy the third-party games, right from the beginning, on it in enough numbers that developers will see the Wii U as a very good source of profit for them. If that continues then the Wii U might just manage to retain good third-party support and get multiplats from the next generation.



While that could work, i'm not sure if many people will be willing to spend money on third party late-current gen ports on a next gen console since they're already coming to the PS3/360. It's sorta a 40/50% chance at best, unless third party devs REALLY want to put their resources on higher tech for the other two consoles.



> Where was the Metroid? The Star Fox? Where was Super Mario Universe?



Retro were too busy working on them to show them off at E3. And why would Nintendo already have a 3D Mario game ready right off the bat when they're prime idea was to focus on launch window titles?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

^ In my perspective, they had a year, more than a year actually...to prepare and blow people's socks off, the early adopters socks off. And so far it hasn't panned out.




Asakuna no Senju said:


> While that could work, i'm not sure if many people will be willing to spend money on third party late-current gen ports on a next gen console since they're already coming to the PS3/360. It's sorta a 40/50% chance at best, unless third party devs REALLY want to put their resources on higher tech for the other two consoles.



20% 

Just give a show of hands asking people if they are going to buy a Wii U for Mass Effect 3, a game that came out months ago. Or Batman Arkahm City, another game that came out almost a year ago now  Oh but hey! It has glinty armor now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

*"No. fuck off, drone."*

Thats what 98% of d'em gamerz told me.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol well I only care about the 3rd party nintendo games. Games you only get on nintendo systems like sin and punishment, worlds end with you, phoenix wright, xenoblade etc. And megaman games. Golden sun etc.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, isn't BO2 coming to the Wii U?  They will probably get that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Make a game, that is 15 to 20 times the scale of your Wii games. I wanna see what you can do



>Makes xenoblade game that looks the same as wii but is 200x bigger


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol true people love their call of duty on the Wii, they even had it on the ds.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

> ^ In my perspective, they had a year, more than a year actually...to prepare and blow people's socks off, the early adopters socks off. And so far it hasn't panned out.



Doesn't change the fact that there could've been anything that went on with the project that hindered it from from showing it off at E3. I mean yeah Ninty could've blown away alot of people (maybe not but still) if Retro's IP was shown there, but alas things were planned differently. Plus like Shiggy said, "a delayed game is eventually good. A bad game is bad forever". 



> Well, isn't BO2 coming to the Wii U? They will probably get that.



It probably won't match the sales of the current gen versions but since people eat up CoD.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Well its not about delaying or releasing. A trailer, a promo, anything to generate interest. It doesn't have to come out in a certain timeframe, look at all of Sony's Vaporware. Hell it could have been "Hey, we're making XXX" and had thunderous applause.



nintendotalk said:


> Lol well I only care about the 3rd party nintendo games. Games you only get on nintendo systems like sin and punishment, worlds end with you, phoenix wright, xenoblade etc. And megaman games. Golden sun etc.



^ Proved my earlier point about Nintendo's audience. 

Those might as well not even be third parties, as they have a proven history with Nintendo and you can expect them on the Wii U eventually. What we're talking about is more of the actual third party games that are shared amongst the other consoles.

But Monolith(Xenoblade) was bought by Nintendo, so they are now officially first party


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

> ^ Well its not about delaying or releasing. A trailer, a promo, anything to generate interest. It doesn't have to come out in a certain timeframe, look at all of Sony's Vaporware. Hell it could have been "Hey, we're making XXX" and had thunderous applause.



If something isn't ready, throughly planned out, etc then it isn't be necessery unveil it yet until Retro feels it is so. We have to take in the factor of concepts, programming, producing, and development time that Retro has dedicated to the project. Including the fact that Reggie stated he was not allow to discuss about the project, and that we shouldn't expect alot of info on it any time soon. So? We already know that Retro is working on something big, the fact that it isn't canned and still taking its time is a good sign enough on how much work Retro is putting into the IP. don't worry, we'll see this project come to fruition someday, just not soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Well yes, all of that is true. But at the same time, we're talking in the context of what needs to happen to get Nintedo's foot out of the door here, this isn't just any regular occurrence too  A lot of people, even people anticipating Nintendo's answer to those who wew asking why they should buy a Wii U on launch day as opposed to waiting, were disappointed.

It goes without saying that support will come in time. But do they have the time to gather that momentum and be as successful as they could be.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well yes, all of that is true. But at the same time, we're talking in the context of what needs to happen to get Nintedo's foot out of the door here, this isn't just any regular occurrence too  A lot of people, even people anticipating Nintendo's answer to those who wew asking why they should buy a Wii U on launch day as opposed to waiting, were disappointed.
> 
> It goes without saying that support will come in time. But do they have the time to gather that momentum and be as successful as they could be.



Exactly. When releasing a new console they need to generate positive interest in any way. 

They didn't have to show off a demo or trailer, maybe show a teaser or even just an announcement like you said. It can be bad showing off a game too early, but doing something like that is safe and will only garner interest. Look how many people bought a PS3 when there weren't many good games available because of something like FFVXIII was announced.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Well its not about delaying or releasing. A trailer, a promo, anything to generate interest. It doesn't have to come out in a certain timeframe, look at all of Sony's Vaporware. Hell it could have been "Hey, we're making XXX" and had thunderous applause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you trying to say lol?

True I kno what you mean. But I never cared about the actual 3rd party since  I just got them on my other consoles, and I don't really care about every game that comes out. Only a select few that interest me.

but nintendo needs that good 3rd party seperate if they want a bigger audience


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

^ 



> "What are you trying to say lol?"



Just that Nintendo console owners own Nintendo consoles for Nintendo games and get other consoles for third party options.



Corruption said:


> Exactly. When releasing a new console they need to generate positive interest in any way.
> 
> They didn't have to show off a demo or trailer, maybe show a teaser or even just an announcement like you said. It can be bad showing off a game too early, but doing something like that is safe and will only garner interest. Look how many people bought a PS3 when there weren't many good games available because of something like FFVXIII was announced.



I agree. Just the assumption of KH3, Final Fantasy 13, Versus thirteen, and The last guardian on PS3, was all that i needed to want to buy a PS3, and this was in 2005-2006, long before those games even were supposed to come out.

Sony at the time had a HUGE base, primarily because of their base from PS2, which was huge, and the assumption that all the third parties would be on PS3 exclusively while 360 got nothin. Didn't turn out like that. Microsoft basically mauled Sony for everything they didn't bolt down to the floor, and took away a majority of their marketshare.  This is what Nintendo missed out on with their narrowed scope. Yes they hit a lucky shot with Wii, but that success can't be repeated, they have to figure it out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A lot of interesting comments.. I have to say I am one of those guys who hated Nintendo E3 conference and I didn't like the message they sent. Now they still have time to fix that error. Nintendo next event is going to show more first and third party games. Another good thing going for Nintendo is The Nintendo Directs, they are becoming bigger events for the hardcore and they are even revealing games on those. Did they make a mistake @E3? yes they fucking did. Can they still turn this around? no doubts they can.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree, they can still turn it around. But they better get on it, cause its not that long till the holidays and subsequent launch


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I agree, they can still turn it around. But they better get on it, cause its not that long till the holidays and subsequent launch


 Yes I agree, they have a share holder meeting this month then it seem another Nintendo Direct this July "rumor" and then the event before Launch "Summer" which Ubisoft and EA somewhat confirmed it iirc.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I agree. Just the assumption of KH3, Final Fantasy 13, Versus thirteen, and The last guardian on PS3, was all that i needed to want to buy a PS3, and this was in 2005-2006, long before those games even were supposed to come out.
> 
> Sony at the time had a HUGE base, primarily because of their base from PS2, which was huge, and the assumption that all the third parties would be on PS3 exclusively while 360 got nothin. Didn't turn out like that. Microsoft basically mauled Sony for everything they didn't bolt down to the floor, and took away a majority of their marketshare.  This is what Nintendo missed out on with their narrowed scope. Yes they hit a lucky shot with Wii, but that success can't be repeated, they have to figure it out.



Can't agrue with that, i agree to as well to an extent. But either way, we will good some good stuff out of Retro's project later on, since as of now they want to be tight-lipped about their IP as possible.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol well nintendo never disappoints me, the Wii U might not be that great at first but give it some time and it will pick up like the ps3.  Remember people used the say the ps3 had no games lol. Consoles never really come out with super great games.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

nintendotalk said:


> Lol well nintendo never disappoints me, the Wii U might not be that great at first but give it some time and it will pick up like the ps3.  Remember people used the say the ps3 had no games lol. Consoles never really come out with super great games.



Maybe but what the PS3 had going for it was the sheer power it had, Wii U has different things going for it.  Will they be enough to help it like power helped the PS3?  That remains to be seen.  Also, Super Mario 64 was a wonderful game and it was a launch title.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

SM64 is arguably the greatest game of all time. You heard it here first


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe and this is me, Nintendo is not launching the Wii U without another killer IP from them... Japan might be getting the Monolith Soft game at launch and we might be getting the Retro game instead.. That is my feeling..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

You think that retro and monolith will have time to both announce a game and release??


----------



## Corruption (Jun 15, 2012)

Well Twilight Princess launched with the Wii, but that was really just a Gamecube game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

A gamecube game with motion controls sure, but still, i guess its the thought that counts


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You think that retro and monolith will have time to both announce a game and release??


 Yes, world wide Nintendo direct should do it.. or the before Launch event.. either way I can see it. The Retro project is more advance that people think and Monolith Soft are quiet with their projects..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> SM64 is arguably the greatest game of all time. You heard it here first



I prefer SMG, that game really amazed my back then after i first got my Wii lol. 

But SM64 was a very fun game no doubt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2012)

Every open world game Mario would not exist without Mario 64's input. Both sunshine and galaxy both stole 64's gameplay down to Mario's movements


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I prefer SMG, that game really amazed my back then after i first got my Wii lol.
> 
> But SM64 was a very fun game no doubt.



It's all about the Sunshine for me. 
Though I guess it's unfair to peg it against Galaxy since I've never played it, but I've played Sunshine through from beginning to end at least 3 times.



Inuhanyou said:


> Every open world game Mario would not exist without Mario 64's input. Both sunshine and galaxy both stole 64's gameplay down to Mario's movements



I gots a saying regarding that. "Just because it was first, doesn't mean it's best. Ask the Wright Bros." 
I've got nothing but fond memories of 64 (), but pluggin' it in recently, it left me feeling unsatisfied, like it probably hasn't aged well or something. That's something I'd never thought I'd say about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a slippery slope. People forget or dismiss groundbreaking achievements with enough time to neglect the impact of said achievements. 

I can't tell you how many times i've heard kids question "what the big deal was" about a multitude of games that changed the landscape significantly


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2012)

I know that feeling. 64's one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know what to say about the Wii U, the Dreamcast similarities are obvious only the Dreamcast was a really good console, I was right in purchasing it straight away. 

The Wii U looks like garbage, stupid controller and stupid time to release.

Also Mario 64 is shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I must get everyone in the thread to hate me! *EVERYONE!!!*



I wouldn't say it's shit, it's just been surpassed multiple times over. Still gotta give it its probs for actually proving that 3D platforming was capable of not being a unplayable glitch fest where the camera hates you.

As for your comments on the WiiU

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOgvlfWKw-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I don't know what to say about the Wii U, the Dreamcast similarities are obvious only the Dreamcast was a really good console, I was right in purchasing it straight away.
> 
> The Wii U looks like garbage, stupid controller and stupid time to release.
> 
> *Also Mario 64 is shit.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeYL-f48xoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

Nothing new. Next.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jun 16, 2012)

still waiting for any info at all regarding the new smash bros


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2012)

You won't be getting any for a long time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

Why do people expect another SSB news when Kid Icarus Uprising was just released 4 months ago?


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Maybe but what the PS3 had going for it was the sheer power it had, Wii U has different things going for it.  Will they be enough to help it like power helped the PS3?  That remains to be seen.  Also, Super Mario 64 was a wonderful game and it was a launch title.



True I am wrong lol. And you said developers would hate an upgradeable Wii U. Why is taht? lol


----------



## Corruption (Jun 16, 2012)

It makes developing more difficult, they have to account for all the different hardware configurations just like a PC.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2012)

Exactly. What developers like about consoles is that everything they do is promised to work across every console, because every console's hardware is the same. Not true with upgradable parts, you have to judge every little part of game design based on the lowest end parts and the highest end.

It also ties in the economical realities. We have PC's that are already 25 times what the consoles can do, and have had those for a while. But making a game based on high end specs like that would be a nightmare, because only a very small minority of people would ever be able to play games like that.

This is why developers use consoles as their jumping off point now and port that experience to PC.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 16, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Also Mario 64 is shit.





So anyway, I heard that this Wii U is some kind of handheld that you can play with your Wii, am I right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

So yeah i just started watching a walkthrough of Xenoblade Chronicles. So far the game makes FFXIII look like a piss ant under a rock, the environments like huge and lifelike imo. 

Despite how ugly the character models look.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 16, 2012)

FFXIII is a disgrace never bring it up again. And Xenoblade looks good, characters look bad but that girl still got a fat ass so its enough for my.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

XIII-2 is a bigger disgrace, i'm glad i didn't waste my money on both titles. With how Xenoblade is shaping up to be, it seems like a great underrated title imo. Unlike that horse shit of a JRPG game.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep, if Xenoblade wasnt on the Wii it would be even bigger. People deny its greatness because of the system its on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

While that would be nice, it's still seems to be a nice title with or without shiny graphics.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2012)

It would actually be a lot smaller. Ps3/360 not only cost more to make a bigger game, way more, it takes longer as well. Also, if it was in current graphics, it would need loading screens.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 16, 2012)

So true lol, tehy would have to scale down the game to make it look really good lol. The game wouldn't be as large. Plus it would take longer and way more money.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't read Gamesradar all that much, but they do pose an interesting idea why the Wii U could be successful if done right.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's an article some Nintendo fans might enjoy  



> *Nintendo NEEDS you to shut up*
> 
> I’m sure you’ve all seen the tired arguments, Nintendo “needs” to get more third party support, they “need” to put more core gigaflops in Wii U, they “need” to offer ten different controllers. Well sure that’d all be great, why not throw in ten free games with the console too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2012)

nintendotalk said:


> So true lol, tehy would have to scale down the game to make it look really good lol. The game wouldn't be as large. Plus it would take longer and way more money.



The least they could do though would be to add a bit more detail to the character model in it's current version on the Wii. Not that it ruins the game for me. 

@Article.  That made me laugh.


----------



## nintendotalk (Jun 16, 2012)

As long as the girls look good im fine. I mean ffxiii had great graphics and the people looked good but it was still a shitty game lol.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Here's an article some Nintendo fans might enjoy


Logical people in general would enjoy this article.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 17, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Logical people in general would enjoy this article.



I might not be a logical person then 

Anyway while a good article overall, there are several problems.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2012)

You said it was a good article, so you must have liked it

There are a few certain lines that I can't fully back, more the writers wording of his opinion on some of the things companies other than Nintendo do. I just heavily agree with the general gist of the article. Pretty much how I've been feeling for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 17, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You said it was a good article, so you must have liked it



I know but the writer takes jabs at my MS


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2012)

He barely threw a punch at MS, Sony on the other hand...:ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2012)

Sony seems like a general punch bag in the gaming community ever since the PS3 incident.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 17, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> He barely threw a punch at MS, Sony on the other hand...:ho



Oh yeah Sony  

Anyway my Microsoft fanboyism aside, I don't understand why Nintendo can't just lower their royalty fee on some third party games to get third parties like Take Two Interactive to publish their big core IP's like Bioshock and GTA on the Wii U.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 17, 2012)

Any basis for the claim that 3rd parties don't want to release on the WiiU because of royalty fees or are you just talking straight out of your ass?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2012)

There are multiple reasons why it could be. Nobody really knows for sure except those third parties or Nintendo


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 17, 2012)

It's because of the big ass titties... 

I've been saying it over and over, but you fools refuse to listen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 17, 2012)

Why'd nintendotalk get banned?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 17, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Any basis for the claim that 3rd parties don't want to release on the WiiU because of royalty fees or are you just talking straight out of your ass?



If the manufacturer lowers royalty fees there's less risk in releasing a third party title on the system since the third party gains more capital, which would cause more third parties to release their games on the Wii U. Also common sense dictates that once the game has a user base on the system, the manufactures can put the royalty fees back to their original positions because it is proven that the game will be profitable with its next iterations on that console. This is what MS did with the original xbox to get more third party titles.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's because of the big ass titties...
> 
> I've been saying it over and over, but you fools refuse to listen.



You can't use titties to solve all your problems, Shion.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2012)

So take two doesn't want to release a GTA V when all they have to do is port the damn thing?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 17, 2012)

You make it sound like it's so simple.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2012)

...........Isn't it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2012)

Why not? The darksider devs never sounded like they had a problem porting their sequel to Wii U 

Why would take 2 have issues?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2012)

Its not a strictly technical issue that makes the matter complicated. Most notably, what Take Two expects to make from putting their AAA franchises on an unproven brand like the Wii U. Especially when Nintendo's base has never bought third parties for their consoles. They may feel like their projected sales numbers would never cover the cost of porting.

GTA Chinatown bombed spectacularly regardless of Rockstar putting a solid effort into that game and marketing the ever loving shit out of it. They never made any of that money back, so i can see why Take Two would be skeptical.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not a strictly technical issue that makes the matter complicated. Most notably, what Take Two expects to make from putting their AAA franchises on an unproven brand like the Wii U. Especially when Nintendo's base has never bought third parties for their consoles. They may feel like their projected sales numbers would never cover the cost of porting.
> 
> GTA Chinatown bombed spectacularly regardless of Rockstar putting a solid effort into that game and marketing the ever loving shit out of it. They never made any of that money back, so i can see why Take Two would be skeptical.



They made china town wars for PSP right? How well did that sell?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2012)

GTA never did fit well as a handheld.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2012)

SO China town didn't sell well on the PSP? 

What about the 3D versions ,how well did they do compared to china town?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 17, 2012)

Probably did shit as well. ^


----------



## Sotei (Jun 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> GTA Chinatown bombed spectacularly regardless of Rockstar putting a solid effort into that game and marketing the ever loving shit out of it. They never made any of that money back, so i can see why Take Two would be skeptical.



To be fair, Chinatown Wars bombed on everything.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2012)

So why then is Take 2 blaming Nintendo for china town wars not selling?

I never had the impression that many people liked the top down version of gta, I really started liking gta when it went full 3D and it blew up because of that. How are people suppose to react when in the eyes of most you take a step backwards to a parituclar view that wasn't that popular?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2012)

Chinatown is not the reason Take Two is not supporting Wii U with its core franchises. I only posted that example as a showing of how they have been burned by not being careful of where they invest their properties. As we know, they do have games going to Wii U, but they are Wii's established titles that have been proven success for them, the casual franchises.

As i stated yesterday, it likely boils down to Take Two not seeing a proper return investment investing their AAA titles(which aren't cheap btw), into Nintendo's new console.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Chinatown is not the reason Take Two is not supporting Wii U with its core franchises. I only posted that example as a showing of how they have been burned by not being careful of where they invest their properties. As we know, they do have games going to Wii U, but they are Wii's established titles that have been proven success for them, the casual franchises.
> 
> As i stated yesterday, it likely boils down to Take Two not seeing a proper return investment investing their AAA titles(which aren't cheap btw), into Nintendo's new console.



From what i get from the other posters china town wars didn't sell too well on the PSP either. 

What i have noticed is that many of these developers who make a game for a nintendo console normally blame them for the lackluster sales when they make these weird decisions with their games.
China town wars not being the regular 3rd person view could have been a turn off to many. But they just use that and say "well games are not going to sell on a nintendo console". And take 2 isn't the only developer that did things like this. I remember the gamecube days when Ubisoft decided not to make on of their splinter cell games support multi-player, and sega making kiddifying their virtua fighter adventure game. 

Has Take 2 actually made the same games the other consoles had in terms of similar mechanics? Have they ever made a gta, a red dead revolver, or a max payne that followed the same mechanics as the PS3 and 360 and they failed?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> From what i get from the other posters china town wars didn't sell too well on the PSP either.
> 
> What i have noticed is that many of these developers who make a game for a nintendo console normally blame them for the lackluster sales when they make these weird decisions with their games.



Who would they blame? 
Themselves?
Not likely when they can just blame Nintendo.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 18, 2012)

Is the Wii U gonna be region locked?

If so, I'll probably just wait for the PS4. There's actual good shit from Japan that gets left out in America, and I'll be just fine with importing it.


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is the Wii U gonna be region locked?



I haven't heard anything about it but it would be safe to assume that it will be region locked.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2012)

The Wii was region locked so its fair to say that the Wii U will be region locked.

As for blaming third parties or nintendo, it seems fairly cut and dried to me. Nintendo built up their reputation by themselves. They did it in the 80s, 90s, 2000s, and they continue today. If third parties back out because of that reputation, that's just how it is.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 18, 2012)

Couldn't care less if the Wii U was region locked or not. Importing Japanese games are honestly a waste of time imho.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2012)

Whether that's true or not depends on your stance, but what about EU-JP only games that could be imported? I've imported a lot of those over because they were never release in the US.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 18, 2012)

*Nintendo's biggest problem with the Wii U*



> Nintendo has a very serious problem on their hands with the Wii U. *It seems that most people know of the GamePad itself, but they don't understand that it's part of a new system.* We keep hearing people say that the Wii U controller works with the Wii. *How is Nintendo going to move away from this misconception and really drive home the idea of Wii U as a new console?*





Wait wuh? Of all the problems for the Wii U, i don't get how this one is the biggest form since it's obvious that the Wii U *IS* a new console.  Smh.


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

Blame the super casuals who know jack shit about consoles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 18, 2012)

*Nintendo Games Will Run At 1080p Soon After Wii U Launch?*



> *Nintendo marketing executive Scott Moffitt was asked whether Nintendo first-party titles would run at 720p or 1080p. Moffitt answered by saying, “I think it’s 1080p.”* While it has been confirmed that the first batch of Wii U games will run at 720p, most Nintendo games will probably run at 1080p soon after the upcoming console’s launch.


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

He thinks that it's 1080p...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, i don't get how he could "think" it when he should know the specifics of a console....unless he has a different management job? >.>


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2012)

CNN even made an article detailing how the new Gamepad for Wii was this and that.

CNN! Not Wii U, but Wii.


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

Nintendo should have gone with a different name.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 18, 2012)

Just like the 3DS when people thought it was going to be another DS iteration with 3D put on it....oh wait.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 18, 2012)

Btw guys i wanted to share this with you. It's a recent supposed "leaked" document about the Xbox 720 that Microsoft apparently removed. I can't tell if it's fake or not but i'm almost leaning towards fake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2012)

^ That document right now is considered dated, but for the most part legitimate. Most are taking it as a "focus testing memo", basically one of a few directions the next xbox could go that are proposed within the company. Its from 2010, so we really have no idea at this point if some, all, or none of these features will make it into the Next Xbox.


As for the Wii U...


The Wii U will run most games at native 720p. Even Reggie point blank said that the Zelda demo last year was running at full 1080p. When it was in fact running it at 720p with no aliasing. They are simply saying what sounds right.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nintendo should have gone with a different name.



People can know the difference between PS1 PS2 PS3 onward yet they are dumbfucked when the console decides to use letters?


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> People can know the difference between PS1 PS2 PS3 onward yet they are dumbfucked when the console decides to use letters?



Yes, we've been taught that numbers after a name of a product imply that it is the successor or sequel.  Playstation 2 being a good example.  We don't really have that same easy association with letters after the name of a product.  Take a movie for example, if you just glanced at the title of a movie, lets say Bab Boys R, you wouldn't really know what that was immediately.  It's the same with the Wii U.  The Wii 2 would have at least conjured up a belief of it being a different version, the Wii U could easily be the name of an accessory if one was just looking at the title.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2012)

Wii Fit, Wii Play, Wii Sports, Wii whatever.

I agree with Goob, it should have been much simpler.

What does "U" mean to the average consumer who doesn't listen to press releases?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2012)

To them it must mean 'you', maybe?

Dunno, just throwing a random thought out there.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

> “That Wii U tablet doesn’t have a processor in it, so it’s got to be fueled by that box sitting under your TV.”
> 
> “We can do some pretty special things that you’ll start to see on the [E3] floor this year and you’ll see more over the upcoming months about what you can do when you actually have a processor in the thing that’s in your hand as well.”
> 
> “It’s only been three months though, just three months. There are a lot of games on that machine and I think what we have to hang our hat on… Every single person that actually picks that thing up absolutely loves it.”



Vita is so much better than Wii U. Comparing a Handheld to a controller....


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Vita is so much better than Wii U. Comparing a Handheld to a controller....


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

Why is Sony always bashing the Big N! Desperation from Sony?!


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 19, 2012)

The only reason Sony is even in the gaming industry is because they're butthurt about a business venture with Nintendo gone bad, they live for flinging shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> The only reason Sony is even in the gaming industry is because they're butthurt about a business venture with Nintendo gone bad, they live for flinging shit.



From what I heard they were going to screw Nintendo over with that contract agreement.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2012)

Other way around  

Nintendo had all the rights to Sony's technology and had no intention of letting them make games how they wished for the CD add-on. Sony backed out of the agreement at the last second when they realized the full extent of the contract they were making.

This is why the deal was broken.

I really wish you guys would stop blaming everyone else for Nintendo's mistakes  Sony's a joke at making business decisions that's not debatable, but Nintendo has never been faultless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2012)

So thats why Sony came to fruition with their gaming decision....
Though yeah i will say Nintendo isn't perfect with how they handle things, at least they aren't always as intolerable at certain times.

If only Sony came back to Ninty's side with fresh baked cookies & cream waiting for them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2012)

A bit late for that i'm afraid. But we can see that Nintendo came over to Sony's side on the CD concept eventually, bringing over their Blu ray format. Something they were hesitant to do following the collapse of the Sony negotiations, talking shit about CD's at every turn and hyping up cartridge-based games.

Of course Sony just stole Nintendo's Wii mote unashamedly and added glowing bulbs on the end, so it guess they are even


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Other way around
> 
> Nintendo had all the rights to Sony's technology and had no intention of letting them make games how they wished for the CD add-on. Sony backed out of the agreement at the last second when they realized the full extent of the contract they were making.
> 
> ...



I heard differently. Sony would have all the rights to Nintendo's franchises that's why Nintendo backed out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I heard differently. Sony would have all the rights to Nintendo's franchises that's why Nintendo backed out.



Nintendo didn't back out, Sony backed out. Nintendo obviously had no issue with other companies handling their franchises, which is how the deal with Phillips and the CD-i came along. But we all know how that turned out. Don't we? 

*EDIT*

My mistake, it was Nintendo who backed out. But it was not about franchises apparently, but revenue displacement. And it was apparently only a day after the reveal.

That's pretty low..but hey the more you know


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks to their mistakes; Nintendo made their biggest enemy, Sony. But I have to thank Nintendo for making that wonderful mistake, because the gaming industry would have never been the same if Sony didn't make the Playstation, one of the best consoles ever made.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo didn't back out, Sony backed out. Nintendo obviously had no issue with other companies handling their franchises, which is how the deal with Phillips and the CD-i came along. But we all know how that turned out. Don't we?



People consider the Sony and Nintendo merger to be one of the biggest mistakes Nintendo ever made. 

Why would people claim Nintendo made a big mistake if Nintendo wasn't the one to back out of the deal? 

Do you have any articles that speak on whole contract saga?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> People consider the Sony and Nintendo merger to be one of the biggest mistakes Nintendo ever made.
> 
> Why would people claim Nintendo made a big mistake if Nintendo wasn't the one to back out of the deal?
> 
> Do you have any articles that speak on whole contract saga?



It was my mistake. When i actually went back and looked at the terms, it was Nintendo who backed out of the deal, a day after the announcement based on how the revenue would be split


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Thanks to their mistakes; Nintendo made their biggest enemy, Sony. But I have to thank Nintendo for making that wonderful mistake, because the gaming industry would have never been the same if Sony didn't make the Playstation, one of the best consoles ever made.



The irony of the whole thing is that Playstation started pulling ahead because they went for a different market. But in all honesty square saved the playstation.

But i can't say I'll ever like Playstation consoles though i'll still buy one cause i want to play the games. I love the brand but that whole yellow light of death and all really has me


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It was my mistake. When i actually went back and looked at the terms, it was Nintendo who backed out of the deal, a day after the announcement based on how the revenue would be split



That means then it was Sony's intention to fuck them up from the start.

I don't think it would have worked anyway as many people would have hoped.

I liked what Sony did going forward, they were very necessary i think for the industry, it really opened nintendo's eyes to the importance of third party software. 

I'd like to hope Nintendo has learned that lesson.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2012)

So is the Wii U confirmed to have analog triggers?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2012)

Not confirmed, but i say it would be foolish not to include them  there's really no reason not to (lol)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2012)

Weird because i saw a hands-on IGN video that said the Wii U's behind-shoulder buttons were "digital" and not analog. Or was IGN just trolling again? 

Including this....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2012)

Random  but i realized something. Even if PS4 and 720 have current PC graphics, or near it, Wii U can still easily get all the ports from those systems. It will not be like the Wii. Think about it, current PC games like Crysis and Witcher, are all being ported to machines weaker then the Wii U. This would be impossible if the Wii U had the graphical fidelity ratio the Wii had. And even if PS4 and 720 are released with current high end PC specs, they will work perfectly fine on the Wii U, with of course, less shaders and lighting and a fps drop, but still easily playable and enjoyably playable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2012)

^ Hardware capability is not the same as downporting 

The Wii U would still need enough memory, ram, ect to even run certain games which have those strengths based around them. Not every game developer is going to bother to gimp their game just to run on Wii U, and maybe not a majority of them.


As for the sticks Senju, 
Yeah apparently they are digital and not analog.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

> The Wii U is still months away from release and Nintendo is already talking about how it needs to be improved down the road.
> 
> Well, it may not need to, but the company is at least admitting that the Wii U's touchscreen controller will face a problem from day one.
> 
> ...





This isn't good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2012)

That not a bad thing right? Can't games that utilized analog triggers from the GC era still work on the Wii U gamepad's triggers from behind? Since the buttons almost resemble analog triggers imo.

@Good. They'll just fix it anyway. No biggie.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

> @Good. They'll just fix it anyway. No biggie.



Yeah but that apparently will be if they get better cost effective sensors.  We will be going into launch, probably, with the problem and that's one mark against the Wii U.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 19, 2012)

Having to put down your controller once every few hours?

HTIS IS UNNACPETABLE I WILL NEVER BUY A NINTENOD CONSOLE AGAIN!


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

Exactly!  I don't want to recalibrate my controller when I'm in the middle of a gaming marathon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2012)

its still an issue that needs to be fixed. 

I didn't know people could be so rabid about critique and certain problems.

That's based on complaining i've been hearing from other websites, its just a fact that there are roadblocks in these sorts of things.

This is still nothing compared to RROD and Sony's PSN hack fiasco


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2012)

RROD made me turn into a PS3 owner for good.


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> its still an issue that needs to be fixed.
> 
> I didn't know people could be so rabid about critique and certain problems.
> 
> ...



Never underestimate the lengths haters and whiners will go to.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Never underestimate the lengths *haters* and *whiners* will go to.



Speaking of that, i just found a post from a Gamefaqs user who typed this after reading the news....



			
				GAMER_X_REVIVAL said:
			
		

> _But single-player games will involve users needing to tilt the controller and move it around to create a sort of augmented reality experience. That, admits Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto, is a problem._
> 
> _He was quoted as saying that the calibration problem is a known issue._ _*"Of course, in terms of the cost of goods, if there comes a time further down the road where you're able to get much more precise sensors and you're able to bring those in at a cost that is not too expensive, there might be an opportunity to improve that," he said.*_
> 
> ...



Rage much. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

That sure is wonderfully delicious mad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2012)

I mean come on giving Ninty the middle finger over this? I get it that people are very concerned but still.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess that'd be another reason to wait a little while after the launch date then.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Speaking of that, i just found a post from a Gamefaqs user who typed this after reading the news....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do kinda agree with the overall message, but the guy seems to be rocking a *huuuge* rage boner. Did his girlfriend dump him before he made that post or something. 
What an idiot....

That said, releasing a defective product will definitely be a problem. Usually, I don't play games for more than... ehhhh... 2 hours anyway (because these days, I don't have the time), but to have to reset the calibrations during _gameplay_ period is a general issue.

Now, I don't claim to know shit about shit regarding hardware developement, so could someone answer a question? With the release months away, would they have time to fix the problem, or are they at the point where they need to focus on other things for the console like shipping? Is that why they'll be forced to release the product with such a flaw?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else, but I've had to recalibrate the Motion Plus during game sessions. It's annoying.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

> Now, I don't claim to know shit about shit regarding hardware developement, so could someone answer a question? With the release months away, would they have time to fix the problem, or are they at the point where they need to focus on other things for the console like shipping? Is that why they'll be forced to release the product with such a flaw?



It might be possible I suppose to fix the problem in time for the launch of the console assuming that Nintendo hasn't started producing the controllers and even if they did I suppose that it can always recall/trash/refund the faulty controllers.  The most time consuming thing would be to find a proper new sensor and make it work on the Wii U.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> This isn't good.



If anyone here listens to the bombcast, the guys over there were talking about that problem in the demos they played and stated that they constantly had to re-calibrate for any Wii-U demo that required tilting the gamepad, like the ninja star throwing one. If Nintendo doesn't fix that aspect, it could be quite the problem.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

If the controller does indeed launch flawed, once the issue is resolved Nintendo will probably let you ship it in for free to get a fixed controller in return.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2012)

Eh, I think Nintendo will be fine. Anyways at e3 those were not the final dev kits for the hardware either.

btw I dont like in the UK but this pumped me up enough to go reserve the game!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 20, 2012)

*Crytek Says Wii U Is “Minimum As Powerful As Xbox 360″*



> Crytek CEO Cevat Yerli has estimated that Wii U is “minimum as powerful as Xbox 360″. This corresponds to other developers estimations of the console’s horsepower. Nintendo has always declined to reveal the systems graphical capabilities, as they would rather focus on the unique features of the console.
> 
> *“From my perspective I do not understand the public’s concerns that the Wii U is weaker than PS3 and 360. That I cannot see. From my perspective the Wii U is minimum as powerful as Xbox 360.”*





*CryEngine 3 “Runs Beautifully” On Wii U*



> Crytek has announced that a respected developer is currently creating a Wii U game which utilises the company’s CryEngine 3. Crytek says that it will be showing the unannounced Wii U game soon. Crytek CEO Cevat Yerli also revealed that Wii U handles CryEngine 3 beautifully.
> 
> *“My opinion of the Wii U is very high. It’s just that we didn’t have a business case unfortunately that justifies us making a game for it.
> 
> “It doesn’t mean that CryEngine 3 doesn’t run on Wii U – it actually runs beautifully. In fact, there actually is a game in development from a respected developer that we will be announcing. I’ve seen the game running and it looks really great.”*


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

> “My opinion of the Wii U is very high. It’s just that we didn’t have a business case unfortunately that justifies us making a game for it.



That's probably the case for quite a few other developers especially when it comes to the kinds of games that Crytek makes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 20, 2012)

Are Crytek's Engines really all that good?


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are Crytek's Engines really all that good?



They look very pretty and are capable of some impressive things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2012)

Cryengine is pretty accomplished, but what i will say is that Crytek's own games on the engine are a hit or miss in the gameplay department if you get my meaning 

But yeah, their comments measure up to my own thoughts. Wii U is more powerful than 360(marginally so), and third parties don't think that they can make their money back investing in an unproven infrastructure.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-McgbgCY500[/YOUTUBE]
Some good games


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

No one cares about the dumb Facebook connection crap anyhow.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

The super casuals will care.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, like facebook integration is _totally_ whats up in this bitch. 

lol


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep it nice and contained i say.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh no, not FB!


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah, like facebook integration is _totally_ whats up in this bitch.
> 
> lol



I can play videogames and then with the press of a button surf Facebook?  Greatest idea ever!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

Ya liek meeting strangers, pedo, molestors, assholes, etc in da' Miiverse! 

Dat iz liek so WOW! 

*Finds out it can't integrate with Miiverse*

FUCK YOU NINTENDO!!!!!! 

*cancels pre-order*

Ha. Take that losers. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll be able to do that too don't worry 

People are degenerates no matter where you go. Nintendo's online policy will have to be strictly regulated


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn you.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You'll be able to do that too don't worry
> 
> People are degenerates no matter where you go. Nintendo's online policy will have to be strictly regulated



I found the part where they said it'd be moderated with up to 30 delay pretty unintentionally hilarious.

On the whole, I don't agree with that Cracked article that was posted some pages back, but John Cheese was right about one thing: if it's not heavily monitored, there will be penis. Lots and lots of penis everywhere.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2012)

Hell, I wouldn't mind if it can go on Facebook.

Kinda convenient.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

I can use my computer or phone for FB. I don't need to go on Facebook on my gaming console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2012)

People spend about the same time with 360's applications as they do online gaming, so including apps must be doing something right


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 21, 2012)

really FB tap on this console WOOOOOOOOOOW now everyones gonna want one. 


Call me back when a proper pokemon game is finally released.... I might think about getting one then.... and that's a big might. Within a few months of buying my wii it become decoration for my living room.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2012)

i dont see how that could be the wii has a lot of great games


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

He bought a Nintendo console and obviously had no interest in the Nintendo games, he bought it for the amazing library of third party titles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

This isn't the SNES era lol.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2012)

So, who's watching the Nintendo Direct?


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

Aeon said:


> So, who's watching the Nintendo Direct?



When is it?  If it is going on at the moment is anything interesting going on?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2012)

It's going on right now.





> _
> - follow-up on Smash Bros. today!
> - Namco Bandai games and Namco Bandai Studio is working as developer on the Smash Bros. games, as are Nintendo and Sora Team
> - Sakurai of Sora and Kobayashi of Bandai-Namco will give a greeting following the show
> ...



That's everything that's been mentioned up to now apparently.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2012)

> Namco Bandai games and Namco Bandai Studio is working as developer on the Smash Bros. games, as are Nintendo and Sora Team



Namco-Bandai, huh? 

Quick, someone, I'm not hip to the developer reputation scene. Is Namco Bandai one of those companies we hate because reasons?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 21, 2012)

Namco Bandai eh?

Possibly Pacman/Kazuya/Nightmare/lloyd irving as a guest character?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2012)

And there's the new 3DS...


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 21, 2012)

Those AKB48 Miis, lol. 3DS XL Models.


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Namco Bandai eh?
> 
> Possibly Pacman/Kazuya/Nightmare/lloyd irving as a guest character?



It'll be Pacman.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if the 3DS will ever get a second circle pad? If there was going to be a second circle pad, now would've been the time to do it, what with a bigger system having more space for a second circle pad and all that jazz.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Namco Bandai eh?
> 
> Possibly Pacman/Kazuya/Nightmare/lloyd irving as a guest character?



lloyd is the only one that makes sense.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2012)

> Sakurai and Kobayashi's message about Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS
> Jun 22, 2012 by RawmeatCowboy
> 
> Masahiro Sakurai
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 22, 2012)

Funny how they partnered with Namco/Bandai instead of Capcom.

Maybe they're too busy working on that rumored Nintendo vs. Capcom game?


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2012)

Never knew Sakurai looked so young.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ubereem (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't they say, they were happy with the current 3DS design?!


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 22, 2012)

They are happy with the current 3DS design, this is a sidegrade, not an upgrade.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2012)

And here i thought they were going to put on the second analog stick.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Funny how they partnered with Namco/Bandai instead of Capcom.
> 
> Maybe they're too busy working on that rumored Nintendo vs. Capcom game?



Workin with Capcom is a problem by its self.....

They will probably dumb the game down more than Brawl(and Brawl was dumbed down from Melee).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> lloyd is the only one that makes sense.



True. Although I wouldn't mind seeing Kazuya or Nightmare there. I personally don't wana see Pacman because if Megaman is in it. It would remind of another game with those 2 in it,


----------



## Amuro (Jun 22, 2012)

Some real Megatons being dropped. 3DS XL definitely bought. Tetsuya Akatsuka working on Smash is fucking amazing, i love Extreme VS to pieces. I think that's probably the best news i've heard all year.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

The second circle pad will probably never be added on to the system itself. They would've done it with this revision if they really wanted to do it.  In my opinion, at least.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

XL circle pad.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 23, 2012)

How long until someone makes a yu gi yoh game for the wii U? They could but the card deck entirely on the pad and they show the arenas and the monsters attacking each other on the big screen.

Or is Yu Gi Yoh and dead franchise?


----------



## Sotei (Jun 23, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> And here i thought they were going to put on the second analog stick.




For us gamers this would be great but for business it would totally fuck everything up.

Imagine Nintendo releases a redesign with two circle pads and then developers start making games that require dual circle pad control. There are almost 20 million 3DSs out there already, all those people would be outraged that the newer games require the dual circle pads. That shit would fracture the install base and some games would work perfect for the new 3DS, while others wouldn't work as well or wouldn't work at all with the old 3DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

Sotei said:


> For us gamers this would be great but for business it would totally fuck everything up.
> 
> Imagine Nintendo releases a redesign with two circle pads and then developers start making games that require dual circle pad control. There are almost 20 million 3DSs out there already, all those people would be outraged that the newer games require the dual circle pads. That shit would fracture the install base and some games would work perfect for the new 3DS, while others wouldn't work as well or wouldn't work at all with the old 3DS.



Then just buy a circle pad, though this way  it's just buy a circle pad x 2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

* 
Reggie and insiders talk Wii U power, issues, UE4 capabilities, future-proofing and more*



> "After the next generation of machines comes out, Wii U will be a performance orphan. It will be closer in performance to the next iPad than the next-gen machines." - Insider source
> 
> - the Wii U could be viewed as up to four times as powerful as the Xbox 360
> - 2GB of RAM compared to the 360's 512
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

I read that earlier this morning.

That four times as powerful quote is based on ram alone if one looks at Stephens full article on Kotaku 

the GPU is stronger than 360 and PS3's, CPU is weaker, this leads to positives and negatives for even our current gen consoles.

I think that in the long run, all this "worrying" about Wii U's power is just an obsession of numbers really


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

You take this as a good thing i see? 

Also about the CPU being a problem, that isn't technically a _bad_ thing right?


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

> Also about the CPU being a problem, that isn't technically a bad thing right?



It is a bad thing but I want to know more about the specifics of the CPU as it should be decently better than what the Xbox 360 has.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I read that earlier this morning.
> 
> That four times as powerful quote is based on ram alone if one looks at Stephens full article on Kotaku
> 
> ...



You don't say.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

At least the 4x as powerful as the 360 quote was good news at least. ........yeah?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

^ Not exactly. What they were referring to was the RAM. It wasn't an overall approximation of the Wii U's power. He was saying that a part of the system could be looked at as being 4x more powerful, because it was 2GB ram as opposed to 500 in 360 and split 256 pools in PS3.

But ram alone doesn't decide the general level of a console. Vita has about as much ram as 360, but since its CPU and GPU are nowhere near that, it would be impossible to replicate it.



Eternal Goob said:


> It is a bad thing but I want to know more about the specifics of the CPU as it should be decently better than what the Xbox 360 has.



From what i've heard, its about the same as the Xenos. Obviously the Cell in pure number crunching won't be matched next gen either, but still.


The Wii U's CPU being a drag on the GPU, is something Nintendo obviously either didn't think about, or didn't care about when considering the cost of the components and the console shape. They probably didn't think they'd have enough time to redesign the entire case.. If it really is a 400 something gflop gpu, having a CPU on par with Xenos isn't something that should negatively effect the Wii U until its actually trying to be pushed for graphics potential. As it stands now, the GPU and the CPU and the ram combination will be able to handle any ps3 and 360 port with relative ease


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

It would be kinda hilarious if devs releasing multiplatform current gen games opted them for the Wii U/360 instead of the PS3 considering the problems it's had with porting games onto it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

^ That's actually the case. Its been brought up that designing a game for 360 in mind is much easier to port to Wii U than PS3, because the Wii u is closer in architecture to the 360 than the PS3. The PS3 has always been needlessly complex though. A relic of sony's earlier arrogance


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn that would suck for the PS3 then.  (even though i still enjoy it alot). And since the Wii U's architecture is said to be similar to the 360 while still being a more powerful console, then your pretty much getting the best version on the game then.  Unless devs half-ass the Wii U port in some sort of way. I wonder, why would Sony make the cell so complex for third party devs to crack in? It seems like total fail for them that the PS3 versions of games have issues compared to the 360 despite being more powerful in comparison.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

Btw about the article i just posted, should we take this as a legit source or just another anonymous BS? Since it's posted on Kotaku and all (not saying they are always 100% inaccurate).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

We're already seeing improvements. Assassin's Creed 3 on Wii U has better textures in comparison to the PS3 version, with a better framerate as well, even with the unfinished code right now, that's still a good sign.



^ That's why its hard to develop for.

And yes, we can take it as the most legitimate form of rumor right now. We can't know for sure until we actually crack open a console(even then its hard to tell), but all of the whisperings i've been hearing show this as the most legitimate thing we've heard.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

Well that *is* obvious. Though some dumb asses in GameFAQS (god i need to quit mentioning them sometimes) said the Arkham City Wii U shots had some stuff that looked inferior to the 360 version.  

I see. Well then, x4 as powerful as the 360 here we come.  (until next gen consoles...)

Though the ipad part was rather dick-ish.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

It did actually have a few parts that were inferior. The anti aliasing on batman is nowhere to be seen, and there is a lot more pop in in comparison to the 360 and PS3 versions. And the framerate is also a lot choppier. I'm gonna give them a benefit of a doubt and say that it was because the port was in an unfinished state, but the footage was definitely inferior, although in the same ballpark.


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

> Though some dumb asses in GameFAQS (god i need to quit mentioning them sometimes) said the Arkham City Wii U shots had some stuff that looked inferior to the 360 version.



If it really did then it really isn't a big issue, they simply didn't have a finished product and still weren't used to developing for the Wii U.  I wouldn't worry about it too much, once the game is finished it should look either just as good or better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh i know, and yeah it will look as good or better. It's impossible "not" to really. 



> It did actually have a few parts that were inferior. The anti aliasing on batman is nowhere to be seen, and there is a lot more pop in in comparison to the 360 and PS3 versions. And the framerate is also a lot choppier. I'm gonna give them a benefit of a doubt and say that it was because the port was in an unfinished state, but the footage was definitely inferior, although in the same ballpark.



*looks at comparisons again*

Oh, wait....yeah never mind then. Still though i should look better later on at release time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

There's literally no reason right now that Wii U should be getting inferior ports. The hardware is similar to something already on the market. This gen's graphical rendering capability has already matured a long time ago. Developers know exactly what to do to port and then polish on the experience with the advantages in hardware.

A lot of people like to use fallacies like "its early in the generation for Wii U so the games are going to look worse anyway!" Not necessarily true. As the Wii U has the unique position of being similar in architecture to a console already on the market for a long time, with the same rendering capabilities. At this point developers like Epic and 343 have maxed out 360's potential, so for other Wii U third party developers experienced in 360 code, its only a matter of converting what they already know into the Wii U's interface.

Other console generations are different in that most consoles start off with the same playing field, and they have to grow their tools at the same time. Wii U doesn't need to do that, because its basically adding onto what we already have got.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

The CPU part though is still whats getting to me, will it being weaker than the 360's negatively affect the console's performance being better than the 360 even though the Wii U is more powerful?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

The ram and more powerful GPU will mitigate the impact of the CPU on the overall system only to a point. But it'll still be more powerful than 360. Just not the power it could have had had the CPU been stronger. 

This is similar to the Xenos GPU and Xenon CPU still being pretty decent for 360, while the limiter in the hardware holding back 360's growth right now is the amount of ram. If the 360 had for example, 1 GB of ram as opposed to 500, the GPU and CPU would be enough to give us much better looking games even at the current point in time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder Nintendo's reasoning for the weaker-CPU thing is for then. I heard some claims stating it was due to lowering the heat for the console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

Possibly. CPU's do give off a lot of heat. If Nintendo is following a strict budget so as to maintain profitability, they probably had little choice but to underclock the CPU in order to keep their form factor casing.

They obviously felt is was paramount to offer a console that was much smaller than even the current gen consoles on the market. Its only marginally bigger than the Wii was.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 25, 2012)

So 4x more RAM*

Stronger GPU*

Weaker CPU*

And about 400 gigaflops?



Did I miss anything?

*All compared to the Xbox 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

No, that's about the jist 

It all depends on when first party studios really get a handle on the strengths of the hardware specifically, nevermind porting, that's when the Wii U will really shine as a console and show a marked improvement over 360 and PS3 games.  (i've been hesitant to include PS3 in the power benchmarks cause its not a simply designed console, once first parties got used to the CELL, the actual graphical quality of the games became hard to measure although its still less than double 360. Wii U will probably be around PS3's first party output in the end)

What first party developer do you guys think will be the first to show us what the Wii U can really do?


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

> What first party developer do you guys think will be the first to show us what the Wii U can really do?



Retro. **


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nintendo Loses Out At Game Critics E3 2012 Awards*



> Nintendo only managed to scoop one award at this years Game Critics Awards. The company managed to scoop the award for best hardware/peripheral with their forthcoming Wii U console. Sony and Naughty Dog were the biggest winners, as they managed to claim five awards. Here’s the full list of the winners.





Not surprising. But come on, Watch dogs should've had some awards too. 

Also i just looked at some of the comments, this user named "Aelious" really seems to have his head up his ass further than a torched stick.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2012)

Those type come a dime a dozen, dude. This is actually one of the lucky gaming forums where people generally tend to think before they type stuff ( maybe because the site itself doesn't center around it *shurgs*). Nerd-rage and over-opinionated idiocity has gotten to a point where I don't even get worked up about it anymore..


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

> The company managed to scoop the award for best hardware/peripheral with their forthcoming Wii U console.



That's a bit depressing even though these awards are worthless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2012)

> Those type come a dime a dozen, dude. This is actually one of the lucky gaming forums where people generally tend to think before they type stuff ( maybe because the site itself doesn't center around it *shurgs*). Nerd-rage and over-opinionated idiocity has gotten to a point where I don't even get worked up about it anymore..



So true. 



> That's a bit depressing even though these awards are worthless.



Yeah, E3 was just bland this year anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, what else would Nintendo have won?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

Everyone if Retro showed up.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well, what else would Nintendo have won?



Best Social/Casual Game...they are supposed to be good at those games right?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2012)

It all went to shit..


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Meh there wasn't much shown at E3 anyway sadly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't wait to take a shit while playing on my Wii U gamepad.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

Lots of good stuff was shown at E3.

Just not during the conferences.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

IMO the recent Nintendo Direct shat on E3 2012 in general.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2012)

what was shown at this nintendo direct that could beat next gen teasers, watch dogs and LOU combined


----------



## smashbroforlife (Jun 27, 2012)

Nintendo needs to make older series like F-zero ,Custom robo ,Wave race and etc. make a comeback.(could name more series but you get the point.)

Some of the classical ones can be on Wii U E shop/3ds E shop like new Ice climbers , game and watch and etc. that don't demand high budget projects.

Nintendo has too many series to give new life and doubt most gamers even know them other than hating on us old timers for actually wanting games and not worried about Nintendo's sales charts. (Act like Nintendo is going sink any minute.)

Nintendo talks so much about third party when they have so many good games in japan and is a japanese company themselves.(Localization hasn't been very good in NA , when logic says that everything from Nintendo is japanese and should be treated the same.) 

I miss playing games in english,with 3ds didn't find the need to look back at  NA 3ds.

I don't want it to be the same with Wii U.  (well I could play massive list of wii games that didn't come to NA on Japanese Wii U )

Nintendo of America has always been bad but recently there isn't enough for someone who cares to not notice and seeing EU's change is depressing.(They at least have a since of good judgement on what to localize with Xenoblade, The Last Story , Pandora's Tower , and etc.(there is more things they have just named main three even though one came to US and another one might.)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Naughty Dog won awards? wow


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2012)

*RUMOR - Nintendo to announce Wii U launch date/price, 2013 titles in September*

Nintendo held another investors meeting yesterday, which means we'll soon have another handful of pages from the Q & A session. While we wait for the official translation, someone that was supposedly at the event had this to say.



> "Nintendo plans to reveal the launch day and price at September, and not just the launch titles, also the titles for 2013 will be revealed at that time"




I've been saying for weeks now that Nintendo will most likely reveal the Wii U launch/price at a September event. I wouldn't be surprised if this is the real deal!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2012)

Well they'd have to reveal it sometime, i mean we only have a handful of months until the end of the year now.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2012)

Eh, I think that they should be revealing it earlier on but September is decent enough if there is a November or December launch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Current Nintendo Subsidiaries *

No major new acquisitions announced today by Nintendo. But the current tally stands as is of external direct subsidiaries. 



> *Siras Inc. (USA)* - 100% shares, Sales Marketing & Data Tracker
> 
> *Nintendo Technlogy Development Inc (USA)* - 100% shares, OS & Technology Development
> 
> ...





really interesting, Nintendo needs 3% to get Monolith Soft


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2012)

_*Nintendo: Wii U online will be free, no subscriptions*_

Microsoft may have pioneered the "charge gamers for things that should be free" scheme, but none of the other platform holders have taken to the idea. As Nintendo prepares to meet Sony and Microsoft head-on with the Wii U, it has confirmed that it, too, will be eschewing the Xbox Live model. 

CEO Satoru Iwata was asked about online pricing during Nintendo's annual shareholder meeting, where he confirmed that charging a subscription fee would be inappropriate. He doesn't think online subs are inherently bad, but prefers the idea of Nintendo fans accessing services like Miiverse for free so that it can become popular through word-of-mouth -- leading to greater hardware and software sales.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> _*Nintendo: Wii U online will be free, no subscriptions*_
> 
> Microsoft may have pioneered the "charge gamers for things that should be free" scheme, but none of the other platform holders have taken to the idea. As Nintendo prepares to meet Sony and Microsoft head-on with the Wii U, it has confirmed that it, too, will be eschewing the Xbox Live model.
> 
> CEO Satoru Iwata was asked about online pricing during Nintendo's annual shareholder meeting, where he confirmed that charging a subscription fee would be inappropriate. He doesn't think online subs are inherently bad, but prefers the idea of Nintendo fans accessing services like Miiverse for free so that it can become popular through word-of-mouth -- leading to greater hardware and software sales.



Probably one of the smartest things he's said as of late..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

Fuck subscriptions, thats all. 

*Takahashi says Nintendo has a 'major capability issue' with Wii U's power*



> A portion of [a]list interview with Dean Takahashi...
> 
> [a]list: With Nintendo, where do you think they came up short in the way they showed the Wii U?
> 
> Dean Takahashi: They have a major issue with the capability of the Wii U console where it has a single processor but it has to drive multiple displays. A single graphics chip inside the console has to drive the big screen, the main game screen, but it also has to provide the imagery for the tablet controller, the game pad. And yet the system itself isn’t that powerful. Nintendo only showed games with one game pad controller and the TV. Most games out there, if you’re in a social setting, you want two controllers. Nintendo didn’t show any games that do that. They admitted in a Q&A that the games are going to run slower if you have two game pads and playing on a main display. That’s a fairly big issue for them. They made a good case that you can play with one controller and multiple Wii controllers, what they call asymmetric gaming where one person is looking at the small tablet screen and trying to deploy zombies while the people playing with the controllers were all on the main screen. You come up with very creative, different kinds of games where it’s one against four, or one person going online. They tried to justify and turn into an advantage this major weakness of the Wii U, but I think a lot of people saw this as a weakness. The games themselves were creative. They tried to do something like Wii Sports with NintendoLand, which has mini-games in it that explore the capabilities of the tablet and the touch screen. But there wasn’t an obvious blockbuster within those games. They may have had a good one in ZombieU, but in the demos it didn’t necessarily play that well. Nintendo came up as a pretty big disappointment at E3.





Uhhhhhhh......


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Fuck subscriptions, thats all.
> 
> *Takahashi says Nintendo has a 'major capability issue' with Wii U's power*
> 
> ...



The Wii U can very well be 'Fucked'.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Takahashi is pretty much on the ball with that statement.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

> The Wii U can very well be 'Fucked'.



It isn't fucked until Sakurai says so. 



> Takahashi is pretty much on the ball with that statement.



He's right about the two gamepads/Wii U game's creativity. But the rest, ehhhhh....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2012)

Nintendo's been fucking up the WiiU presentation overall. Almost every nongaming news webpage and celebrity seems to think that it's just another Wii peripheral.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

Should've been Nintendo U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2012)

*EA thinks Wii U will be successful, will have a 'couple titles' for launch*

A portion of a USA Today interview with EA Games chief Patrick Soderlund...

USA: The Wii U is slated to launch later this year. How much has EA invested into that system?

Soderlund: We're backing the Wii U with a couple of titles for launch. Obviously, what was announced at E3 was the (EA Sports) lineup. If you look at our Games label, we will assess the Wii U as we do with any platform. If it's successful, we'll be on it, and we absolutely hope it will be, and think it will be. If it is, we will appear on that platform will all the games that we deem need to be on that platform.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

> Soderlund: We're backing the Wii U with a couple of titles for launch.



I bet that they will be casual/shitty games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2012)

Right-o 

unfortunately for nintendo, every third party dev and their mother has been waiting for a  major increase in processing power. It seems like a majority of the comments from dev's are in line with something one might say about an interesting toy or a neat diversion  Its insulting to nintendo, who is trying to push this as a new way to play


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

If the Wii U was significantly more powerful things would have been really interesting.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

Third Party are a fickle bunch of children they are. 



> If the Wii U was significantly more powerful things would have been really interesting.



Third Party: It's a Nintendo console, our games should not have any authority with something that looks like a toy. Moving on.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't really get these companies like EA and Bioware "think Wii U will be successful"

This shit is nintendo here, it's going to fucking sell whether anyone likes it or not. 

These people are acting like they think the Wii U has a chance to bomb and only sell like a couple million consoles lifetime or something, these people are fucking stupid


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

More than the Wii U not selling I think they worry about the Wii U not being a profitable market for games that aren't made by Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2012)

Which is a very real thing  If there's no market in that environment, they may as well be throwing their cash in the incinerator. Like Microsoft investing in Japan for example 

As costs across the industry skyrocket, its going to be even less likely as almost everything will be hinged on whether there is a sizable chance for success in a certain environment. That means less risks 

Remember when Square bet their entire farm on FFVII and Sony's new PS1 against the juggernaut and their previous employers Nintendo? Those were fun times


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

The thought of FF7 being on N64...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> More than the Wii U not selling I think they worry about the Wii U not being a profitable market for games that aren't made by Nintendo.



Wasn't it said that Nintendo games usually sell more than Third Party titles on their console?


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wasn't it said that Nintendo games usually sell more than Third Party titles on their console?



Perhaps.  In any case that is the reality from the sales figures that I've looked at.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

Aaaahhh.....

Also i just watched another Xenoblade Chronicles walkthrough, jeez i didn't think the Mechons would actually EAT people during the Colony 9 raid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The thought of FF7 being on N64...



It would have looked better.
Switch to cartridge 1 out of 32


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It would have looked better.
> Switch to cartridge 1 out of 32



I wouldn't have minded.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 1, 2012)

I would have. 

Now for a 3DS version..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2012)

I want a Crisis Core 3DS version.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

FF7 remake + Crisis Core Collection, only on the 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2012)

Includes a Japanese exclusive Secret ending to the next FFVII title.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

*Miyamoto Wants Metroid & Star Fox On Wii U*



> Nintendo is working on both traditional and brand-new games for Wii U. If he had to choose, legendary designer Shigeru Miyamoto?s top two franchises that he wants on Wii U are Metroid and Star Fox. Miyamoto ?feels like the possibilities of the GamePad for Metroid could be really fantastic.? Miyamoto didn?t confirm whether these games are in development but revealed that, out of all Nintendo franchises, he ?personally? wants the Star Fox franchise most on Wii U.
> 
> *?With Metroid it?s very easy to imagine some interesting implementation for Wii U. I think that having another screen with the gyro built in really gives you a lot of interesting opportunities for development, and we can bring a lot of our games to life in a completely unique way with that.?
> 
> ?I feel like the possibilities of the GamePad for Metroid could be really fantastic,? Miyamoto told me at a different point in our conversation. ?There?s certainly a lot that you could do there for that game.?*






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

Star Fox on the Wii U would be lovely, Metroid is all but certain.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

Now all we need is F-zero and Nintendo will give me extra reasons to purchase the Wii U sooner than later.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]erIIAbQggIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

You and your random shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 6, 2012)

This is why the Wii U will be a success. As long as hardcore nintendo fans have assurances that their favorite nintendo franchises will be coming sooner or later, they'll shell out. Doesn't matter if its years away


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

GC/N64 style? Do want....


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2012)

Give all  non-mario and zelda nintendo franchises to retro.

Except F-zero.

Give that shit  back to Sega for another run


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2012)

The problem has always been the third party support. If they had that Sony and MS would be in trouble.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 7, 2012)

And that's precisely why they never will. Nintendo concentrates so hard on their first party cash cows that third party is not even an afterthought.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2012)

But the thing is Nintendo has to ensure that their first party titles meet demand cause that's exactly what's been selling their consoles for years and keeping them in the game.

I mean you can't just drop that now for unreliable third party software. They have done what they can i think with the wii u. The power, the relative ease of development, the online options, etc. I mean i think Nintendo has done their part unless there is more that needs to be done.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2012)

^Same here. Though i bet the "Ninty 1st party titles sell more than Third Party titles on their own console" logic is partly still there....

I remember one time that some retard said before that Nintendo should "really" go Third Party and let MS/Sony handle tech for their own consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 7, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> But the thing is Nintendo has to ensure that their first party titles meet demand cause that's exactly what's been selling their consoles for years and keeping them in the game.
> 
> I mean you can't just drop that now for unreliable third party software. They have done what they can i think with the wii u. The power, the relative ease of development, the online options, etc. I mean i think Nintendo has done their part unless there is more that needs to be done.



Who said they are dropping their first party development? I just responded to your comment about how you think nintendo would dominate if they had third party support on the level of sony or microsoft. That will just never happen, so they won't ever dominate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2012)

But what if they *did*?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 7, 2012)

Well if they did, then they would not be in the position they are now would they? 

Nintendo over many years(decades at this point) has propagated their own stigma with third parties, nobody else. There is no conspiracy here. Its not something they could suddenly course correct on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2012)

I meant what if they had both 1st party along with third party support?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 7, 2012)

Well they'd have PS2 levels of success 

And everyone knows PS2 was objectively the greatest console of all time hands down


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 7, 2012)

PS2 levels of success, SNES levels of greatness


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 7, 2012)

SNES was #2, PS2 was number 1  if you combined them, you'd have an unstoppable force


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Which i what i wished was replicated forbthe Wii U. 

Hey the GC was great too in it's time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2012)

It was more of a clusterfuck and a flop.^

It DID have some gems, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

How was it a flop?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How was it a flop?



I put my lunch in it once


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2012)

There you go. ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I put my lunch in it once



Must've been tasty eh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Smash Bros Wii U: 'Big Priority For Namco', Tekken Team To Be Involved - Harada*



> Smash Bros is coming to Wii U courtesy of Nintendo and Namco Bandai. Tekken producer Katsuhiro Harada has revealed the scale of the project.
> 
> 
> Smash Bros. Wii U is being co-developed by Namco Bandai, and is a "big priority for the company", Tekken producer Katsuhiro Harada can confirm.
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 10, 2012)

SSBU + Tekken team = Best title ever.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> SSBU + Tekken team = Best title ever.



Why?

.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 10, 2012)

Uh that headline is very misleading  Harada is guessing that technical designers will be put on the project because Namco Bandai has made it a priority 

That doesn't mean the tekken team in full will be helping or that even a few will.  Its a group effort


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why?
> 
> .....



Why not?

.....


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why not?
> 
> .....



Well, Team Tekken made adversely change some of the things that make Smash Bros what it is.  The end result may be something that is "inferior" to the other games in the series.  Of course Nintendo will likely not let such a thing happen but it might happen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

Eh who knows. 

Btw, since the Wii is just "two gamecubes taped together" then does that mean the GPU is exactly the same?


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

From what I've read it isn't the exact same GPU but it is based off of that architecture according to unofficial reports.  At the very least it is clocked higher than the Gamecube's GPU.  There might be other improvements to it as well but it should end up being considered as part of the same "family".


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

So that would be like saying the graphical tech for the Wii is slightly/marginally better than the Gamecube's?


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes. **


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, that makes sense. 

I wonder if Brawl's visuals would still look the same on the Gamecube with little to no things taken away.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

They probably would though it would likely have a lower fps.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

Lower framerate? Ever since Melee the SSB series has usually contained a good 60fps. Unless they have to degrade other things like some texture quality or such.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, the Gamecube is weaker than the Wii so if Brawl isn't downgraded a bit in graphics it would have a lower fps than what it would have on the Wii.  There is no getting around that without lowering the quality of the graphics.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

Ah true, i guess you gotta sacrifice something in order to compensate for weaker hardware compared to the successor. 

I i definatly know that Brawl would look noticeably downgraded ala-RE4 style if it were on the PS2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Secret Third-Party Wii U Games Under Wraps Until Autumn*



> More in the pipeline
> 
> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has revealed we'll see brand new third-party Wii U games later this year when Nintendo reveals the console's price and release date.
> Iwata told The Independent that while we've seen some of the machine's third-party line-up, there's more to see:
> ...


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

GTA5.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Jul 12, 2012)

You fanboys need to stop asking for Mario for a while.....F-zero U....Earthbound U....Custom Robo U... dang fanboys

Could care less about third party with the likes of just dance as the dominance of games , bet you guys buy it as Nintendo games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> GTA5.



FF Versus XIII.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> FF Versus XIII.



Unlikely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

XIII did it so why not Versus XIII?


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Versus is never coming out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Versus is not vapourware, you heard it here first


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Inu woke up today and decided to be a comedian.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Unreal Engine 4 games could be ported to Wii U - Epic*

Epic Games doesn't intend "to bring Unreal Engine 4 to Wii U," the firm's vice-president Mark Rein has stated, but the engine could run on Nintendo's upcoming console "if a customer decides they want to port an Unreal Engine 4 game" to the hardware.

"We have Unreal Engine 3 running on Wii U," Rein told VideoGamer at Develop yesterday.

"You saw games at the Nintendo press conference again this year - a fantastic demo by our friends at Warner Bros. showing Arkham City running on Wii U. And Aliens: Colonial Marines is coming on Wii U, that's also Unreal. There's, I'm sure, several others. Mass Effect was announced for it as well. So we're certainly playing a role there with Unreal Engine 3.

"I'll state that I don't think it's our intention to bring Unreal Engine 4 to Wii U, but Unreal Engine 4 is going to be supremely scalable.

"We'll run on mobile phones and on a wide variety of things, so if a customer decides they want to port an Unreal Engine 4 game to Wii U, they could. But Unreal Engine 3 is a really good fit for that platform."

Epic Games' senior PR manager Dana Cowley added that, "beyond the PC, we haven't confirmed any other platforms for Unreal Engine 4."

Confusion over Wii U's ability to render games using Unreal Engine 4 struck when GameTrailers TV host Geoff Keighley quoted Epic's Mike Capps as saying "Wii-U will be Unreal Engine 3".

Epic later clarified that it hadn't declared its strategy on Wii U.

Rein's comments yesterday, however, appear to suggest that Epic will not be directly supporting Wii U with Unreal Engine 4.

In the same interview, Rein said that he would "rather [wait for] a massive leap in performance and capabilities" from next-generation consoles "than get something today."


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2012)

Third-Party Land


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Inu, I hear that UE4 is scalable enough to run on the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hey Inu, I hear that UE4 is scalable enough to run on the Wii U.



We knew this ages ago.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess that works well. We shouldn't have a case where PS4 and Xbox Last will be capable of running games wii u can't.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We knew this ages ago.



I was just remembering the silly debate Inu and I had over the issue.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Inu woke up today and decided to be a comedian.



I don't have a clown suit so that's not necessarily the case





Eternal Goob said:


> Hey Inu, I hear that UE4 is scalable enough to run on the Wii U.



Yes, it can run on Wii U    My whole issue was that the Wii U's capability will be to the point where the upgrades in the engine won't be as glaring as they should be due to the general power of the console. Of course that was after we found out there were two versions of UE4, the low powered and the high powered


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Comedians don't need a clown suit to be comedians. 

Well, yes.  I don't think that anyone doubted that the improvements wouldn't be much better than UE3 if UE4 was made to run on the Wii U.  The only thing of value was how it would allow for easier ports. :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Well that depends on a variety of factors i think. the ease of development is one, but also what the publisher or development factor in


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

So does it confirm the Wii U can run the non-scaled version or not?


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well that depends on a variety of factors i think. the ease of development is one, but also what the publisher or development factor in



True.  If a publisher seems little value in porting a game to the Wii U then it's worthless if the Wii U can run it or not. :/



Asakuna no Senju said:


> So does it confirm the Wii U can run the non-scaled version or not?



From what I understand it will be the scaled-version that can be run on the Wii U, the console can't handle the fully featured one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> True.  If a publisher seems little value in porting a game to the Wii U then it's worthless if the Wii U can run it or not. :/



Like take two and all of rockstars games for example. We're pretty sure that GTAV and whatever else will be on 360 and PS3, but no wii u version, even though that would probably be in certain cases the superior version





> From what I understand it will be the scaled-version that can be run on the Wii U, the console can't handle the fully featured one.



That's what i figured as well


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

I see, i wonder if Devs are really going to use the scaled down version or not. Does it make it easier for the Wii U to receive ports of the PS4/720 games that utilize the full version?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Well sure, since they are running the same engine. But then again, it still comes down to the actual design of the game itself. If you base a game completely around the strengths of certain hardware, its impossible to bring the same game to other platforms regardless of what you could cut down.

Say a game depends on extremely advanced AI that only high end hardware can provide for example. Porting is pretty much impossible if the hardware your trying to port to can't handle it.

On the other hand, if you design a game around pretty broad parameters, then technically, yes it could still technically be done, but not nearly as pretty.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

That doesn't sound so bad, even if it's scaled down it shouldn't matter that much to me. At least this means the Wii U won't be left out on Multiplatforms in the future, unless Devs find another reason to give a middle finger to Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Like take two and all of rockstars games for example. We're pretty sure that GTAV and whatever else will be on 360 and PS3, but no wii u version, even though that would probably be in certain cases the superior version



It just makes me wonder about the Wii U's third party support in a year or two from now.  Hopefully the situation won't be bad. :/



Asakuna no Senju said:


> I see, i wonder if Devs are really going to use the scaled down version or not. Does it make it easier for the Wii U to receive ports of the PS4/720 games that utilize the full version?



It would be safe to assume that it does make it easier for the Wii U to receive ports of games running the fully featured UE4.  At the very least it'll be easier porting the game to run on UE3 since the scaled and non-scaled versions of UE4 would be closer together in code than UE4 and UE3.  So if developers can see the benefit of porting a game that is running UE4 to the Wii U then they might use the scaled-version.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

> It just makes me wonder about the Wii U's third party support in a year or two from now. Hopefully the situation won't be bad. :/



Indeed....even if it doesn't get exclusive games from third party devs at least multiplatform shouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

It really depends on if companies believe that a specific game will be profitable on the Wii U. :/


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

Well the 360 had multiplats too, and it wasn't even that popular in Japan right?


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

I have no idea of how popular it was in Japan but it was extremely popular in the US and Europe and that's all that matters.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

True. 

I remembered one time at a news before that Epic said they were "disappointed" with the PS4/720 specs and wanted to push Sony & M$ to bump them up more to support the full version. I could imagine the reaction everyone would have if those other consoles only uspport the scaled version as well, and if they did then it wouldn't be a biggie to me since it would at least not drive up the cost for the other consoles more. Or so i think.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

To be clear, that was taken out of context. Epic never said anything about 720 and PS4 specifically, either in regards to being surprised or disappointed. They were pushing "the console makers to deliver the highest possible hardware in feasible economic conditions to support UE4". Which is exactly the same thing they said in 2004 when UE3 was unveiled. 

They are probably bound by NDA's even if they did know the specs and even the existence of the hardware.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah.....

But imagine this, what do yoy think would *happen* if the other consoles onyl supported the scaled down version.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Nintendo dominates the upcoming generation?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

Do want. 

But we'd have to leave that up to devs. But with Sony losing enough money as it is...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ah.....
> 
> But imagine this, what do yoy think would *happen* if the other consoles onyl supported the scaled down version.



Not going to happen. The only case that would be, is if consoles that haven't even been announced yet and won't be out till next year at the earliest, are somehow weaker than a console that was announced last year, coming out this year and built with 5 year old parts.

It simply goes against common sense that third parties would develop for the Wii U and not for 720 and PS4 as the lead platforms.  They already do that with 360 and PS3, they are used to dealing with Microsoft, Sony and their hardware, and everything that comes with that.

Sony losing money as a whole, is much different from their game division, which is one of their only few profitable sectors these days. If anything, they are going to double down on that kind of thing. I would not be surprised if they eventually completely consolidated and reformed themselves as a strictly gaming company with hardware expertise as opposed to an actual electronic vender like they are now. They'd save a shitload of money that they are losing on the TV front and still survive with their current projects.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not suggesting that the other consoles would be that weak to only run a scaled down version, though......oh wait i just remembered that the full version of UE4 requires a DirectX11. And i think i remember Microsoft owns those kind of things. 

But how does it go against common sense?


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna: Microsoft does make DirectX.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2012)

Think sony will sink this generation.
Then it's just Nintendo and Microsoft.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not so certain of Sony sinking this generation, they have a good chance of surviving if they restructure the company properly and I think that Sony is smart enough to be capable of doing that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But how does it go against common sense?



Because all the grass is blowing in the other direction. What your scenario would need is for everything we know to be thrown out and assume the least likely conclusion.

I could say "what if Microsoft and sony both died tomorrow and closed up shop", then obviously Nintendo would be in the strongest position going forward, but that would not make sense would it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh well. 

*Mirror’s Edge 2 ‘Is On The List Of Things To Do’ Says EA*



> EA Labels president Frank Gibeau has revealed that Mirror’s Edge 2 is currently on the list of things to do at EA. Gibeau says it’s really a matter of how best to bring back the beloved protagonist Faith, and when exactly to do so. Would you like to see the sequel to the well-received Mirror’s Edge come to Wii U?
> 
> _*“We have nothing to announce. We love Faith. We love the property. It’s really about how and when do you bring it back?
> 
> “It’s on the list. It’s just about looking at what teams are available, who’s got the right quality approach to it, and who understands it.”*_





Finally!


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

That's good to hear and it being on the Wii U would be nice.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

Exactly, just imagine jumping from white & red to blue buildings with the gamepad while taking a shit in the toilet.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you honestly want Mirror's Edge 2 with EA the way it is now?


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

Will EA improve from how it is now?  Probably not.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

EA................


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Will EA improve from how it is now?  Probably not.



Well rumor has it the current CEO is about to be replaced, but who knows what, if anything, that will change.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

We'll see where things go from here, for all we know the new guy will just be more of the same or even worse. :/


----------



## Corruption (Jul 14, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Do you honestly want Mirror's Edge 2 with EA the way it is now?



Even games published by EA can be good.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 14, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Even games published by EA can be good.



Game companies bought out by EA begs to differ.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2012)

EA has always been that way.
No really they are the ones that started the 3rd party crap that's going on now.
It's all their fault.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

What third party crap?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2012)

Indeed, what third party crap? I'm not sure what you are referring to with that


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 14, 2012)

What the FAUCK??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2012)

Apparently this is what UE4's PC exclusive game would look like.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks amazing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

I really like the cartoony style. They probably intentionally went for that...sure its not an accurate representation of how the engine can be pushed with all the new features in a realistic type setting. But it still looks very good.

There will be time for showing off the actual graphical potential later on.

I think they probably decided on porting Fortnight to UE4 because they were already working on it for UE3 since last year and were pretty far into development


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks nice but....eh i thought the other UE4 demo looked more good with it's particles around the fire and all. 

Though it's probably the art style thats getting to me.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 15, 2012)

Sure that doesn't look bad, but why would they make it a PC exclusive? I mean if it's fun, I'll definitely play it. Will need more info on the game I guess.

I'm still hoping they make something that really pushes PC graphics. They want graphics to be pushed to the limits, but it's odd that they're not doing it themselves.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Well they are waiting for the next consoles to really push their engine. Its not feasible right now, that's why they are aiming low with this game and their visual style.

We won't see games like the tech demo till then.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2012)

I doubt the consoles will look as good as the tech demo, but they should be beautiful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I doubt the consoles will look as good as the tech demo, but they should be beautiful.



What's your source for that?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2012)

Logically, wouldn't it look BETTER?


----------



## Corruption (Jul 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Logically, wouldn't it look BETTER?



I don't think so. Wasn't the tech demo run using a GTX 680? A video card that likely costs more than the next gen consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Corruption said:


> I don't think so. Wasn't the tech demo run using a GTX 680? A video card that likely costs more than the next gen consoles.



That's not how it works. 

Epic's standard PC running the Elemental Demo has a GTX680 with 8 gigs of GGDR3 RAM, but that's not the minimum barrier for entry in the least. It was only the PC they were running on while debugging the demo.


Consoles have roughly 2x the power of PC's with comparable specs. This is because there is no API overhead and developers can code directly to the specs of the console.  

For example, the UE4 elemental demo was running at full 60FPS at full 1080p with no optimization whatsoever.

On a closed system with a GPU 6 to 8 times the power of 360 and the ram count of 6 to 8 times 360's ram, you could technically achieve the same result by lowering the screen resolution and framerate.

From the most realistic rumors we've heard so far about the next Xbox (the "rough draft documents" from a little while back), it'll have about 4GB ram and roughly a 1500 hundred Gflop GPU.  This lines up exactly with the kind of power necessary.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh I know that wouldn't be the minimum barrier for entry to use the UE4 or to even run that demo. It's just not logical to think it would be better than running it on a top end gaming PC, as you know. The only thing they could have improved hardware wise for the demo is to add a couple more 680's to run in SLI.

I'm not sure what the minimum specs would be needed to run the demo at 60fps and 1080p+ resolution though. So, it's possible the new consoles can run it if it's highly optimized to the specific platform. Either that, like you said, it would run at a lower resolution and framerate like most console games already do compared to their PC counterpart.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

What i'm more interested in right now, is the potential of the Wii U. The other two can wait cause they aren't even announced right now. The Wii U is coming out this year, so that makes its applications much more relevant to discussion.

For example, shelving what a 720 or PS4 UE4 game would look like, what would a UE4 Wii U game look like? 

We know based on developers comments that the Wii U is a powerful machine in comparison to Wii, so just how powerful is it?


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

> We know based on developers comments that the Wii U is a powerful machine in comparison to Wii, so just how powerful is it?



Decently more powerful than the PS3.  Could be twice as powerful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Decently more powerful than the PS3.  Could be twice as powerful.



In your own opinion, do you think the 360 and PS3 are in the same ballpark powerwise?


----------



## Corruption (Jul 15, 2012)

Hopefully we'll find out soon just how powerful the Wii U is. It's hard to guess how close in power it is compared to the 360 and PS3. I would think the gap would be smaller than it is between the Wii and the other two.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> In your own opinion, do you think the 360 and PS3 are in the same ballpark powerwise?



Yes. :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

The percentages are arse retarded. But i'll say 50% more powerful


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

The Cell processor certainly runs circles around the Xenon but the PS3's RAM setup does hinder it quite a bit.  I've heard a lot of developers bitch about it. :/

The GPU also seems to be a tad weaker.  Anywhere from 40% to 50% seems reasonable I suppose.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

This is what it comes down to really  how powerful the Wii U is in comparison to 360 and PS3. I'm pretty sure that the Wii U is more powerful than the other two consoles..but i also heard that the Wii U's CPU is weaker than the Xenos(which is weaker than the Cell). 

So with the Wii U having a weaker CPU than current gen, that's a problem. The GPU may be moderately more powerful than them though, and the system has more ram too, and has support for more advanced rendering techniques than 360 and PS3..so its kind of a mixed bag :/


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

I've lost interest in the Wii U's overall power.  Can't wait to see PS4 and the next Xbox.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

But why though?  Its a pretty big statement about losing interest you know


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

The main reason I was interested in the power of the Wii U was to see if it would be powerful enough to get third parties to flock to it for a while, that doesn't appear to be case which answers my question in an indirect way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Well then, if not overall power, what are you most excited about in terms of the Wii U?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Nintendo games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Well the games are the obvious conclusion, i meant more on the hardware side. I mean Nintendo is putting everything they've got into this new controller interface


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Third party game, I am excited about ZombiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

That's Nintendo's greatest third party exclusive wii u game right now. Zombie yew is the new left four ded


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well then, if not overall power, what are you most excited about in terms of the Wii U?



Menus on the controller screen.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2012)

So question

is Yugioh a dead franchise?


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> So question
> 
> is Yugioh a dead franchise?



No, it's still ongoing.  The latest is this:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Pachter - Activision made Nintendo make Wii U Pro Controller, Wii U 'isn't going to work'*



> "I don?t get it. I think that essentially this is a solution in search of a problem. I mean, somebody had an idea - 'let's make the controller a tablet' - and there aren't many games that are going to take advantage of that. Activision never said anything to me, but I know that [for] big games like Call Of Duty they said, 'No, we're not putting it on there if you don't give us a conventional controller'. So they gave in." - Michael Pachter



Pachter went on to discuss his opinion on the Wii and Wii U, which lead to some rather harsh comments.



> "(The Wii was) gimmicky. It worked, they got lucky, [but] I don't think they're getting lucky with Wii U. I don't think they suck - I just think that they really believe that, 'If we're still novel, everything we do will work'. This isn't going to work. Hardcore gamers will buy them; hardcore Nintendo fanboys will buy it. They could put out a piece of cardboard and say that it'll play Mario and they'll buy it."


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Eh, I think that the tablet controller will be pretty well liked by casuals and "hardcore" gamers assuming that "hardcore" gamers get games that use it well.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 16, 2012)

> Activision never said anything to me



Yeeaaaah... I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 16, 2012)

Well patcher talks to industry players all the time. he talks with sony and microsoft for example


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2012)

lol, Activision forced Nintendo do something? I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDAHJOIoe1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, Activision forced Nintendo do something? I'm calling bullshit.



It isn't impossible especially if Nintendo wanted Call of Duty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 16, 2012)

I doubt that Activision did anything.. Maybe a "group of third party companies" which probably was the case but Activition? nope no way..Nintendo never really care about them at all beside the Golden Eye license.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't impossible especially if Nintendo wanted Call of Duty.



Nintendo most likely would have made a Pro controller with or without CoD. They made one for the Wii, it's only logical they make one for the WiiU as well to cater to those who don't feel like using the tablet controller.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well patcher talks to industry players all the time. he talks with sony and microsoft for example



Yeah but unless it's something from the horse's mouth I don't care who said what. It's like saying; "A friend of a friend of mine told me... so and so." You can't buy that shit.



Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't impossible especially if Nintendo wanted Call of Duty.



Activision put CoD on the Wii, why would they not put CoD on the WiiU when the tablet is just a normal controller with a screen? It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, I think that the tablet controller will be pretty well liked by casuals and "hardcore" gamers assuming that "hardcore" gamers get games that use it well.



It depends how they implement the tablet controller in games. The reason "hardcore" gamers bashed the Wii was because it really was gimmicky. There are only a few games that use the motion controls well IMO.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Activision put CoD on the Wii, why would they not put CoD on the WiiU when the tablet is just a normal controller with a screen? It makes no fucking sense.



Perhaps because COD sales on the Wii have dropped quite a bit.  World at War, 2008, sold about 1.85 million copies.  Modern Warfare 3 sold less than half a million copies.  For all Activision knows sales will just go down on the Wii U version of their next COD.  It may not even be worth porting the game over to the new console.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps because COD sales on the Wii have dropped quite a bit.  World at War, 2008, sold about 1.85 million copies.  Modern Warfare 3 sold less than half a million copies.  For all Activision knows sales will just go down on the Wii U version of their next COD.  It may not even be worth porting the game over to the new console.




Can you correlate the sales drop to the Wiimote? Personally I think it all comes down to lack of advertising. I own all the systems and if I wasn't a "hardcore" gamer that keeps up with all that's going on, I would have no idea that CoD was even released on the Wii.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Can you correlate the sales drop to the Wiimote? Personally I think it all comes down to lack of advertising. I own all the systems and if I wasn't a "hardcore" gamer that keeps up with all that's going on, I would have no idea that CoD was even released on the Wii.



It doesn't matter why the sales dropped.  My point was that Activision could force Nintendo to change things, or at least have some leverage against Nintendo, if Activision had something that Nintendo wanted.  Nintendo wanting COD on the Wii U isn't too far-fetched at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Gearbox 'really likes' Wii U, thinks Borderlands 2 would work well on the system*

"We really like the Wii U. I think it's a really cool platform. I like what they're doing - obviously with the touchscreen - and it will be interesting to see what Microsoft do with their approach to that idea. It's one of those problems of the Wii: the only people who have ever made a lot of money on the Wii is Nintendo. So we're really excited to bring Aliens: Colonial Marines to it. And we're going to do a wait and see approach, our publisher 2K is going to see whether they're going to go with that.

If Borderlands 2 was on the Wii U, the thing I would be most excited about is inventory management: it would be amazing on that, it would just be fantastic. And I think the artwork would look really good, with the way they can deal with the resolutions and textures, I think it's a really good console." - Gearbox co-founder and Chief Creative Officer Brian Martel


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

Gearbox is practically the only one who keeps babbling on and on about this thing  maybe they were paid off by nintendo to become the mascot for third parties on the system?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Gearbox is practically the only one who keeps babbling on and on about this thing  maybe they were paid off by nintendo to become the mascot for third parties on the system?



It could be possible though I think that it's more likely that the people running Gearbox are massive Nintendo fans.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

I suppose that's possible too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Didn't you say the same thing about Virgil? I guess no one can praise the console with that kind of logic that you have..


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2012)

Patcher


people still listen to that charlatan?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Patcher
> 
> 
> people still listen to that charlatan?



There will be people that will always listen to him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Didn't you say the same thing about Virgil? I guess no one can praise the console with that kind of logic that you have..



I never said anything about Virgil games, i said it about gearbox and randy pitchford once before. 

I also never said anything about praising the console, i said it about the sheer number of times they've commented in general on it. No need to be overly defensive about Nintendo, i'm buying a Wii U, same as yourself.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)

Me too, btw is the Wii U gamepad's signal length wide enough to let you play outside of your room?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

Its relative to the area of the console. the range is like 25 to 30 ft, so its not like its super portable or anything, but probably within the household depending on how big your house is


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)

Then for instance, if a bathroom is next to your room (like maybe idk 7 ft or more) then wouldn't that be enough then?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

i just said an area within ones house would be fine depending on the size.

They are doing everything possible to make sure latency is not an issue, and also, this isn't designed like a normal controller for sure


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, gotcha. 

And perfect, even more reason for me to buy the Wii U. Just wanted to make sure. 

But i hope Nintendo bundles the Wii U pro controller into the console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I never said anything about Virgil games, i said it about gearbox and randy pitchford once before.
> 
> I also never said anything about praising the console, i said it about the sheer number of times they've commented in general on it. No need to be overly defensive about Nintendo, i'm buying a Wii U, same as yourself.


 you made similar comments and suggesting Nintendo moneyhated them to talk well about the Wii U..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Pachter says no one actually told him that Activision was pressuring Nintendo for Wii U Pro Controller*



> ?I am putting two and two together to conclude that Activision put pressure on them. I do not know this either first-hand or third-hand; nobody told me. I am merely deducing it from what we know, and it?s an educated guess.? - Michael Pachter



I really shouldn't be surprised at this, but I still am. Pachter didn't have any inside information or hear any comments from anyone at all. He just put this bit of info together on his own, meaning it's 100% speculation.

Pachter says he based this on the fact that the Wii U Pro controller is for third party games and a comment from Treyarch's Mark Lamia discussing out the Pro Controller seemed 'tailor-made' for Call of Duty. Pachter never ceases to amaze me!

Also worth noting, check out this absolutely ridiculous statement from VentureBeat...



> After all, you can?t really play blockbuster games like the upcoming Call of Duty: Black Ops II with the Wii U?s tablet controller.



What in the hell would be the reasoning for that? The Wii U GamePad offers the same button options as 360/PS3 and then some. Someone explain how this statement makes sense?



in other words, Bullshit  oh Pachter lol


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh Patcher, stop saying idiotic stuff.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, he never said that anyone told him that, but he sure made it sound like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*RUMOR - Ubisoft mentions 'o-live' online interaction system for Wii U?*

Check out this video at the 12 minute mark to hear the co-producer of ZombiU discuss an online feature for the Wii U.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxa3kBgr1pw[/YOUTUBE]

Now...it does sound like she's saying o-live, right? Is this just an audio screw-up, an internal name for the Miivorse before we knew it as that...or something else altogether?




btw ZombiU online features sound good


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, she sure as hell wasn't saying 'online'; there's a clear distinction.

Nintendo renaming Miiverse isn't unlikely, however.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HKyiMweI2pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Well, she sure as hell wasn't saying 'online'; there's a clear distinction.
> 
> Nintendo renaming Miiverse isn't unlikely, however.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

> Nintendo will launch the Wii U this fall, at least a year before fellow hardware makers Sony and Microsoft release their own new gaming consoles. But Nintendo isn't launching early to beat out the competition. They just want to change the world.
> 
> "Being first in the next generation race is not important at all," Nintendo president Satoru Iwata told Gamasutra in an interview published today. "One of the reasons we believe this is the time for Nintendo to launch the Wii U is it's going to be important for the world."
> 
> ...





Important to the world?  Don't be silly, Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

*Nintendo : "We don't care how powerful Microsoft and Sony will make their next consoles"*



How amusing Iwata, only a few weeks after trying to discredit their next gen advances in your investors meeting.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

You aren't fooling me, Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder how they are going to reveal more info and games for the Wii U. I am guessing a world wide Nintendo direct or an event just before TGS..


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 20, 2012)

Eh, I never reallyed cared about the power of a game system, only the games on it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

Important to the world? 



> You aren't fooling me, Nintendo.



Ninty: Urr umm....well...no we don't! Uhh......Wonderbook!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2012)

Nintendo wit dat unrealistic ambition.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

Nintendo will change the world!!!!


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2012)

Death, it will in your dreams. 

Oh wait, Nintendo has already changed the world.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

Dreams are made to come true.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2012)

Or to fail. ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah if your an emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2012)

What does being gay have anything to do with it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Nintendo : "We don't care how powerful Microsoft and Sony will make their next consoles"*
> 
> 
> 
> How amusing Iwata, only a few weeks after trying to discredit their next gen advances in your investors meeting.



Dat video         .


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't care how powerful anything is, I just want good games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

They are not necessarily mutually exclusive in this day and age


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't care how powerful anything is, I just want good games.



Shitty graphics = shitty game.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shitty graphics = shitty game.



I fully support this notion. 

*Fondly remembers the wonderfulness of Daggerfall*


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2012)

What in the fuck is daggerfall?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2012)

Elder Scrolls 2

Arena

Daggerfall

Morrowind

Oblivion

Skyrim


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What in the fuck is daggerfall?



The best Elder Scrolls game in my opinion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Elder Scrolls 2
> 
> Arena
> 
> ...



Shitty graphics?


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shitty graphics?



Daggerfall:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2012)

^Omg! Shitty game right there! MY logioc is 100% accurate just by looking at it!


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2012)

Daggerfall is fantastic along with all the old classics like A Link To The Past.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

A Link to the Ass is more like it, what a shitty game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like Doom.

*Fondly remembers the wonderfulness of Doom*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> A Link to the Ass is more like it, what a shitty game.



PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

> So far there are over 50 games confirmed for the Wii U console, most of them coming out this year. According to the latest rumors, we could be adding another title to that list: 007 Legends. The Activision-published James Bond game is set to be released later this year to coincide with the launch of the latest Bond film, Skyfall. And according to Amazon France, 007 Legends will be coming to the Wii U. The online retailer lists the game and offers pre-orders as well. 007 Legends is already confirmed for PC, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, and with a bit of luck, Wii U owners will get to play as James Bond as well.
> 
> While this is still a rumor, we wouldn’t be surprised if it turned out to be true. For one, Amazon has accurately predicted game releases in the past, like Mass Effect 3 for the Wii U. Secondly, Activision has shown plenty of Wii U support so far, bringing Black Ops 2, Skylanders Giants, Project Nova, and Transformers Prime to Nintendo’s new console. We hope they add 007 Legends to that list in the near future.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder what are the 50 games besides the launch titles i saw from E3.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm guessing that most of them are super casual games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

A.K.A. Shovelware?


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Pretty much, Nintendo certainly won't be abandoning that market.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

You mean the Wii. 

But don't all consoles have shovelware in their library?


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

> But don't all consoles have shovelware in their library?



They do though some have more of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 22, 2012)

Wii is the king of shovelware.

It's a good thing it still had a lot of games that I wanted.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Along with other that it missed out on that went to the 360/PS3......


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

If only it was as powerful as the Xbox 360.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Along with a better online infrastructure.....

Well at least Nintendo got away with not selling their console at a loss ala-PS3.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Sony really screwed up with the PS3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

I love my PS3 a whole lot but even i can't defend the harsh decisions that Sony put it through.  PS2......

Did the 360 receive more support from third party devs (since the hardware isn't as complex) then the PS3 or is my mind screwed up?


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

> Did the 360 receive more support from third party devs (since the hardware isn't as complex) then the PS3 or is my mind screwed up?



I honestly don't know but it might have received a bit more support.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

They seem both neck-in-neck. Though Sony's PS3 exclusives destroys the 360's.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I love my PS3 a whole lot but even i can't defend the harsh decisions that Sony put it through.  PS2......
> 
> Did the 360 receive more support from third party devs (since the hardware isn't as complex) then the PS3 or is my mind screwed up?



In the early years the 360 got heavy support from Capcom and Squeenix, both where practically Sony's and Nintendo's bitches before this generation but due to the Wii's power (or lack of) and Sony's very secretive console that was difficult to develop on A LOT of 3rd parties went rushing into the 360. That's why the PS3 was in a dry spell the first year and half of release.

That said Microsoft is fucking stupid when it comes to exclusives. Halo & Gears are all they have left after they royally screwed up fable. And then they continue to do nothing with Rare's IP's (not even a fucking hd release of conkers with online...assholes).

Fuck is it too much to ask for one fully competent game company to create a console? If Microsoft has been going after exclusives the way Sony has been going after them (and with a good team on Rare they could rival Nintendo's IP's), or if Sony actually used some actual common sense every now and then, or if Nintendo actually decided to move forward with the times rather than be forced forward we would all be in gaming heaven. Fuck it, destroy all consoles and let the glorious master race take control!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 22, 2012)

Microsoft sweeped almost every exclusive third party IP that Sony took for granted last gen. And this gen 99% of its versions were the better version. So yeah, i'd say the 360 was the king of third parties this gen as development at this point starts on 360 for almost every game. Of course you can't beat PS3 for exclusives or Wii for value per dollar. But they all had their strengths and weaknesses for sure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats just sad for Sony then.  I wonder what'll be in store for them next gen in third party support.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Activision support it is not shocking..


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

> Impressed by the Wii U's GamePad and capabilities, Australian developer Nnooo proudly announced the studio has received approval to develop for Nintendo's upcoming console.
> 
> "We're thrilled to receive developer approval for this exciting new console," said Nnooo Creative Director Nic Watt. "We can't wait to see what the console is capable of and already have a number of ideas we'd like to experiment with."
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

Nintendo now has the full power of Australia it seems.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

> Ubisoft is working on no less than seven Wii U games the company will have available for launch. Five of the biggest of those titles are ports. And according to a Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot during the company’s latest investors meeting, the Wii U ports are not that expensive compared to making original games. He said,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Rumor: GameStop release sheet suggests mid-November launch for Wii U*



Yet another document indicates that the Wii U will arrive in mid-November.

An internal release sheet obtained by The Verge says that some of the console?s earliest games hit store shelves on November 14. It goes without saying that the Wii U won?t launch on a Wednesday, so a November 18 release would be more likely for the system.

The list does raise some questions, however. A number of titles are listed with a placeholder January 1, 2013 date and much of those prices aren?t final.

Expect Nintendo to share its official launch information for Wii U in September.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2012)

*RUMOR - 3DS XL's time to shine, Wii U software surprise and more*

- New Super Mario Bros. 2/3DS XL is being considered a 3DS "re-launch" for America
- Nintendo wants the 3DS XL to have some time in the spotlight before they talk Wii U
- some rather impressive non-port, original Wii U titles are coming in the next 365 days
- there are also spin-offs and ports
- Vita's current market situation is both hurting and helping Wii U with dev support
- some devs are moving Vita projects to Wii U, some devs are afraid to work on Wii U after Vita's rough start
- Nintendo retail reps are talking to stores to give Wii U a big retail presence
- expect big demo units, prominent placement, and training workers to explain the controller


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

> Assassin's Creed 3 and Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition, two highly-anticipated titles for the Wii U, will allegedly run natively at 1080p on Nintendo's new console - meaning no upscale crap that we see with the Xbox 360 and PS3.
> 
> Wii U Gamers is reporting that Nintendo reps at a recent Wii U tour claimed Rocksteady's Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition and Ubisoft's Assassin's Creed 3 were both running in high-definition 1080p on the Nintendo Wii U. While it has already been confirmed that the Wii U will be capable of doing so, the site claims that many games shown have been running only at 720p.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2012)

Critics are dumbasses.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 24, 2012)

I would hope ports would run smoother and at a higher resolution.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't see any proof of 1080p Assassin's Creed or Batman. That stream they were running at E3 for AC3 wasn't 1080p, it was 720. And almost every other game(outside of scribblenauts) used 720p resolution as well. Now if Ubi somehow drastically improved the resolution in less than two months and found some inner Wii U power that even the inhouse Nintendo developers could not find, that would be impressive. But i see no reason to believe that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Not that big of a difference anyway.
[YOUTUBE]BRQaIqUEhz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not that big of a difference anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 25, 2012)

^Thanks for the image, I actually needed something similar to it.

I mean obviously its a big difference.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

Whoever said 1080p is not a big difference from 720p is being ridiculous


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>


Shut up you rich bastards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nintendo holding Dragon Quest X Nintendo Direct event*

Get ready for your next Nintendo Direct event, because it's coming up this Monday! Nintendo and Square-Enix will be doing a Nintendo Direct event showcasing Dragon Quest X, but we have no idea just what will be shown. As I said, the event is on July 30th, starting at 7 AM East Coast time.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

7AM? 

I won't be bale to see that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Crytek 'working with Nintendo', Crysis 3 Wii U 'a possibility'*
FPS sequel could yet be announced for Nintendo's upcoming console




> Crytek has revealed that it's "working with Nintendo" and hasn't ruled out the possibility of making a Wii U version of Crysis 3.
> 
> n a wide-ranging interview published today, producer Mike Read told CVG the studio's gorgeous FPS sequel could yet appear on Nintendo's upcoming console, despite recent comments strongly suggesting otherwise.
> "I wouldn't say there's no chance," he said.* "I wouldn't say no chance. I mean the Wii U still doesn't have any kind of release [date] attached to it at this point. Who knows what the future will bring with it. I can definitely say that we are working with Nintendo, and that's about all I can say on that front.*
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Wii U projected to sell 4m units by March 2013*
*Console's Europe release date could creep into early December*



> Nintendo is preparing to shift 4-5 million Wii U units into retail during the system's launch period, according to a growing body of financial information and analyst projections.
> 
> Buried within the Tokyo firm's Q1 financial report, Nintendo forecasted it will ship about 10.5 million Wii and Wii U units combined during the current financial year, ending March 2013.
> A key discussion point is how this total is expected to be split between the Wii and Wii U systems.
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2012)

America is getting Dragon Quest X?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2012)

Crytek reversed themselves pretty quickly didn't they  what dumbasses. Either way, good news for Wii U


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Crytek reversed themselves pretty quickly didn't they  what dumbasses. Either way, good news for Wii U



I guess they saw that the Wii U could be profitable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2012)

Or they just jumped the gun


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

There's that too, if sales aren't good I wonder what excuse they will use.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2012)

Our games don't sell on stupid Nintendo consoles!


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

There is too much piracy on the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2012)

Nintendo never gave us benifit what WE wanted so they're to blame for our poor marketing!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2012)

The nintendo victimization card is strong in this one


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The nintendo victimization card is strong in this one



What else did you expect from Nintendo fans?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

There's a difference between being a fan and being unreasonable !

I still have my NES SNES and GC(N64 broke a while back), i never bought a wii, but i am probably gonna put that BC to good use when i get my Wii U.  Why isn't Nintendo including emulation improvements to their BC games again?


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Being reasonable is silly.

I have no idea, perhaps they simply don't seem any point in adding them?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

Playing Wii games in 480p when there are things like Dolphin around is ridiculous. Have you SEEN the improvements emulation can do to those old games? Its like night and day


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2012)

I fuck my GB color nightly...

Some good lubricant an VAMONOS！


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh hello there Shi-shi. 

@Inu: You haven't bought a Wii?  It's dirt cheap now lol.

I saw a Xenoblade Chronicles visual comparison with Dolphin, it looked gorgeous....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

why waste money on a wii now, when a wii u is coming this year at an affordable price that does everything wii does and more


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Playing Wii games in 480p when there are things like Dolphin around is ridiculous. Have you SEEN the improvements emulation can do to those old games? Its like night and day



Oh I've seen the improvements and they certainly are impressive. :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

it has to do with lowerresolutions, not a fixable issue


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Crytek's Mike Read: 'We cannot take the current generation any further'*
The Crysis 3 producer discusses console tech, Wii U, and giving PC users that little bit extra


Here's how sexy Crisis 3 is. Having spent about an hour hammering the playable demo on God's own PC at E3 in June, within hours of arriving home I'd sourced a new high-end graphics card and a gargantuan monitor in anticipation. And the game isn't even out until next February. Can it run Crysis? It bloody better run Crysis.

he game itself feels inventive, relaxed and fun - certainly more so than its occasionally stuffy predecessor. And of course it looks gorgeous, with its sun-splashed New York trapped under a dome and overrun by nature and aliens in equal measure.
CVG met with Crytek producer Mike Read to discuss the value of the PC, what he makes of Wii U, and whether the next-gen will be about anything other than extra graphicsosity.

*Interview: Crytek games producer Mike Read*

*CVG:* One of the things we took away from the Crysis 3 E3 demo was the impressive level of polish. It also felt a little looser; a more relaxed game than Crysis 2. Is there a sense that this was the game Crytek really wanted to make with Crysis 2, but that it ran out of time to quite achieve because it was wrestling with consoles and trying to get the graphics engine running on them?
READ: That's actually bang on what happened with Crysis 2. That's not to say we feel that Crysis 2 was a failure by any means. But coming back to delivering Crysis 2 for consoles, that was a huge milestone we really needed to hit, and tech became a bigger focus over some of the hurdles we had of making all of that work on consoles and creating an experience across consoles and PCs.

So this time we have the engine completely ripped apart at this stage, so we have the ability to do Xbox 360, PS3 and PC.

It's no secret that consoles are at a stage right now where CryEngine is really pushing the limits of what they're capable of doing. So now that we have that separated out, we can focus on the PC and really giving the PC users that much extra of a visual experience.

*Given the relationship between EA and Crytek, will Crysis 3 be an Origin exclusive?*
That's still up in the air right now, but as it's currently for digital distribution it will be available on Origin.

*Cevat Yerli recently claimed that Crytek is transitioning from being a packaged goods games company into a developer of exclusively free-to-play titles. Is that likely to signal an end to Crytek's relationship with EA?*

t's not a signal of the end of the relationship at all. I think Cevat's statement was more of a broad industry statement as to where free-to-play is going. Some people may not be familiar with the free-to-play title we have out there right now called Warface, which has done very, very well for us in Russia and the Eastern Bloc countries, and we've started to explore the possibilities of expanding that out to all the different markets as well.

So we see the value in free-to-play, and I've talked a number of times to people about where the market could potentially go. Crysis 3 won't be free-to-play, but the way industry trends are going, I mean free-to-play used to be synonymous with a 'crappy games' tag, but the likes of Team Fortress 2 and Tribes Ascend, for instance, have really created a triple-A experience in a free-to-play environment.

I think there are a lot of possibilities with where free-to-play games can go. Maybe games will have single player elements where you're selling different single player packs or different co-op packs or different multiplayer packs all within the same universe, so people can kind of pick and choose the direction that they want to go.

Or maybe they will use an episodic subscription model like Telltale has done with its adventure games; we could possibly look at doing things like that in the future with Crysis.

*Is it your feeling that free-to-play will become the de facto model, in the same way that up until now the model has been boxed products?*

Free-to-play is definitely where things are moving, whether people like it or not.

Retail channels will still exist, I think, and I really do believe that the next generation of consoles are going to have physical media attached to them because there are a lot of countries out there where digital distribution is not an option because of connection issues.

One thing we took away from E3 was that it feels like the whole industry is ready for the next generation consoles. PC is already effectively delivering a next gen experience right now. Do you ever foresee a day when the PC inherits the earth and becomes the dominant gaming platform?

There has always been this leapfrog between the generations. I think that coming into the next generation of consoles, this is the longest generation that we've seen between consoles at this point, and it has brought us to a point where we can't take it any further.

*Crytek UK developed Crysis 2's multiplayer component. Is it doing the same for Crysis 3?*

Yes Crytek UK is making multiplayer for Crysis 3, as well as Homefront 2.

Rasmus Hjengaard, Crytek's director of creative development, said recently there's "fat chance" of a Wii U version of Crysis 3...

I wouldn't say there's no chance. I wouldn't say no chance. I mean the Wii U still doesn't have any kind of release date attached to it at this point. Who knows what the future will bring with it.

I can definitely say that we are working with Nintendo, and that's about all I can say on that front. I wouldn't rule it out, but there has really been no official releases associated with the Wii U yet, and given that we're releasing Crysis in an eight month time period in February of 2013, we can't play off of what their schedules are. I wouldn't rule it out, but you know, it is a possibility.

*What's your impression of the system so far, do you like what you've seen?*

I haven't seen it. Other than what I've seen in the media, I haven't really dug into it.

*Are you a big believer in the second screen technologies? Obviously with Microsoft developing SmartGlass as well, having a support screen seems like the latest pursuit for hardware companies.
One thing I really love about the Wii, and I'm not sure Nintendo even realised this when it launched, is that the Wii's demographic was between the age of six to 60.*

I would gladly give a Wii controller to my three-year-old to play that game, but when I saw the Wii U controller I thought, I'm not sure if I'd give that to my child to play with, that's an expensive piece of hardware.

But past that, in terms of the dual screen stuff, I personally believe it's a bit of a novelty at this point, and if I would to have to point at anything that really moves into next gen, I think it's cloud gaming.

*Sticking with the subject of the next generation, Crytek is a company known for being on the absolute bleeding edge of graphical technology. Is there a danger that we're kind of hurtling into this next generation - it feels a little bit like there's a risk that everyone's so locked in on these blockbuster triple-A templates that they're not necessarily going to want to deviate from them, they'll probably just throw more resolution and more frames per second at games?*

Well in working with the CryEngine, building out the CryEngine, we can provide a lot of these tools to development studios so that they can focus not so much on making the graphics - they'll still have fantastic graphics - but removing that job so they can really focus on the gameplay as well.

There are a lot of cross opportunities that we have in the development we do on Crysis 3 and the development we do on the CryEngine and all of these things, talking back and forth to push it forward.

I don't feel there's a danger in it. I think there's a large group out there that wants these photorealistic things, and then you also have Hollywood for instance, Hollywood has been obsessed with how to recreate these crazy things and make them as photorealistic as possible with special effects and even the animated stuff between DreamWorks and Pixar and all of those guys.

J.J. Abrams made a statement not that long ago about videogames specifically and how in the masses it's a very misunderstood medium, but I think there's a clash that's going to happen, likely in the next ten years, between Hollywood and the gaming industry to create more of an interactive experience.


you can read the rest here;


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2012)

Lovely. 

Btw, do you guys know what the huge factors to framerate loss in video games are?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Nintendo doesn't want hardcore gamers to feel left out on Wii U, Pro Controller a result of that*


?Adding a Pro controller may make it easier for multi-platform games to come out on the system. Wii remotes don't have things like analog sticks. To make it as easy as possible to enjoy certain multiplayer experiences it was important to have that Pro controller. We're all gamers as well and we appreciate the interest of those [hardcore] gamers, and we don't want them to feel left out, so we're making big strides and changes in that area.? - Nintendo's Katsuya Eguchi


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

Thats very nice of you Nintendo, so will that thing be bundled with the Wii U or not?


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thats very nice of you Nintendo, so will that thing be bundled with the Wii U or not?



Probably not with the exception of a special bundle or so.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2012)

If they don't want hardcore gamers to feel left out they need to make some games that aren't shovelware.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> If they don't want hardcore gamers to feel left out they need to make some games that aren't shovelware.



Well, they certainly are trying on that front.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2012)

Sick of fucking mario, need new smash and star fox


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

^Smash is guaranteed and we might get Star Fox from judging from what Miyamoto said about it and Metroid for the Wii U.

What did Mario ever do to you? 



> If they don't want hardcore gamers to feel left out they need to make some games that aren't shovelware.



Or at least more multiplats. I'm fed up with the Wii receiving shovelwares galore by Third Parties.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

Dance Party Extravaganza 23, exclusively for WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm sorry i dont hate Sony but, i just had to......


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol Sony. :byakuya


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> Sick of fucking mario, need new smash and star fox



Sick of Mario. Give me a game with Mario in it!


----------



## Foxve (Jul 31, 2012)

When does this thing come out?


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Foxve said:


> When does this thing come out?



Nintendo hasn't given an official release date, it will likely be released sometime near the end of the year.  November seems like a good candidate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)

*D3 bringing Family Party 30 Great Games: Obstacle Arcade to Wii U launch*




Fuck shovelware. Just go away already, Nintendo doesn't want your kind anymore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh yes they do  don't underestimate Nintendo's casual desperation. They want it both ways with casuals and 'hardcore'


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)

No.  Ok true i guess...

But i thought the "casuals" were too busy fapping to their smartphones & junk?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 31, 2012)

That's true, but those casuals are the same people(on top of the old people and children of course) who made Wii ruler of this gen. Nintendo isn't going to give up on trying to woo them back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess, but i hope it better not be anything close to the Wii's limitless amount of shovelware and that we can get a somewhat good balance or the Core games.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed.

Honestly, I've got no issue with shovelware. Just some fun timewasting stuff to give nongamers something to enjoy, plus it increases profit. As well, , so I'm not even exaggerating when I say it's no skin off my nose.

That said, it's not a good idea jam pack the console full of the stuff like they did with the Wii. That would suck.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

*First FIFA 13 Wii U details revealed in new ONM*



> FIFA 13 Wii U has been officially confirmed in the new issue of Official Nintendo Magazine. While it had been reported that it was in development, you can see the first ever FIFA 13 WII U screenshots in the September issue which is on sale now.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2012)

> There has been some back and forth over the past few months regarding developer Crytek and its upcoming first person shooter Crysis 3. There have been some conflicting statements coming out of Crytek, some suggesting that there isn’t a Crysis 3 Wii U version in development, while others reported more optimistic news. Now however, it appears that this has been settled once and for all, as Crytek General Manager Nick Button-Brown revealed via Twitter. He said,
> 
> Just to answer the speculation, we are not currently working on a Wii U version of Crysis 3.
> 
> ...





Not a big loss in my opinion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Nintendo Wii U launch window titles leaked by GameStop?*

With much secrecy regarding the upcoming launch of Nintendo Wii U, players will have a bit less uncertainty, as the list of launch window releases for its upcoming console has been leaked. The list should come as no surprise, as we’ve seen most of them mentioned as launch titles in the past, but this is the first time we’ve seen such a confirmation.
The list arrived thanks to GameStop, who saw one of its employees leaking an image from its employee materials. Check out the full list of Wii U launch window titles below and see if you spot any surprises. Now that we have a better idea of what we’ll get for the Wii U, maybe Nintendo will finally tell us when exactly we’ll be able to get our hands on its next home console.
The Wii U is currently still scheduled for a “Holiday 2012″ release date and has been heavily rumored to carry a price tag around $300.



*Holiday 2012 Wii U Games and Features*

Assassin’s Creed III
Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition
Ben 10: Omniverse
Family Party: 30 Great Games
Just Dance 4
LEGO City Undercover
Marvel Avengers: Battle for Earth
NBA 2K13
New Super Mario Bros. U
Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor’s Edge
Nintendo Land
Mass Effect 3
Rabbids Land
Rise of the Guardians: The Video Game
Scribblenauts Unlimited
SiNG
Sports Connection
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Wii U Panorama View
Your Shape: Fitness Evolved 2013
ZombiU

*“Launch Window” Wii U Games*

Game & Wario
Pikmin 3
Project P-100
Wii Fit U

*“TBA” Wii U Games*

Aliens: Colonial Marines
Jett Tailfin
Rayman Legends


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zBUcjqqJ0ok[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]G70g2taKNNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

Where is this new stuff coming from?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 a launch title for Wii U*



EA has confirmed that Mass Effect 3 is going to launch alongside the Wii U. On top of that, they said the game will feature updated control schemes that include the Wii U GamePad. Finally, we can expect the game to include interactive story elements that chronicle the events of Mass Effect 1 and 2.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Where is this new stuff coming from?



EA's Summer Showcase 2012


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

Will Wii U ME3 include the good ending?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Pachter: Nintendo should charge $60 for Wii U games*


In the latest episode of his show PachAttack, where he answers questions from gamers, he was asked whether next gen games would stay at $60 or cost more. Pachter believes that games will stay at $60 for the next generation consoles because development costs won’t be much higher, about 10 to 15 percent, reckons Pachter.

But he also had a few words for Nintendo’s upcoming Wii U console. He believes Nintendo should price Wii U games at $60, because otherwise, the Wii U will appear weaker than the competition. Pachter said,



> “If they stay at $50 for a game, I think they [Nintendo] are making a mistake. It would signal to the public that the Wii U is of lower quality than the other consoles. It’ll be interesting to see what they do.”




We know it’s easy to dismiss whatever Pachter says, but he has a point. Consumers tend to related cheaper price with lower quality when it comes to newly released gaming software. Which is why shovelware titles usually cost much less than AAA games. Another reason why Wii U games will likely cost $60 is that it costs just as much to make a Wii U game as a PS3 and Xbox 360 counterpart. If not more, since the Wii U GamePad requires more work for all the extra features. Porting a game to the Wii U doesn’t appear to be expensive though — Ubisoft stated that it costs less than $1 million to port a title to the Wii U. Which means a ported game only has to sell about 20,000 copies in order to recoup the investment. 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Will Wii U ME3 include the good ending?


 lol who knows.. XD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

With games being at 50$ instead of 60 you can get one more game with 300$.
Having a game cheaper is nice shut up patcher.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Will Wii U ME3 include the good ending?



It's confirmed to include the extended ending.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It's confirmed to include the extended ending.



So that would be a no


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why is that?



God - Hey assface green red or blue?
Shepard - NONE OF THEM!

And then Shepard lost. WE RESPECT YOU NOW BUY MULITPLAYER POINTS AND DLC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 for Wii U being worked on by separate third party, off-screen play confirmed*


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Madden 13 tl;dr Q&A_ 





> Wes Welker lines up in the slot and is about to run a curl when you notice a linebacker shift over him into coverage. This is where the Wii U magic happens. Using the system’s touch-screen controller, simply draw a new route for Welker before the ball is hiked, and the Patriot receiver will run whatever direction your finger sends him in order to beat that linebacker deep.
> 
> That’s one of the more intriguing aspects of playing the game on Nintendo’s new system, but it’s what’s missing from the franchise that overshadows everything EA Sports announced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2012)

*The Last Story dev says Wii U will benefit JRPGs, offers up GamePad ideas*



> ?I feel that the Wii U?s interface, as with other tablet devices, works best for browsing and arranging information. One merit is the ability to use a touch screen to directly manipulate information, such as looking up a monster?s weak point or, like with a car?s GPS, as a tool to understand battlefield conditions on a sub screen. This special feature will likely bring about opportunities for deep research into JRPG strategy. Also, I think that things like saving information gathered during gameplay, adding to your own character?s memories and experiences, and sharing with other players via Wi-Fi and the Miiverse will become an experience typical to the Wii U.?


 - Takuya Matsumoto, Marvelous


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 3, 2012)

Punkass bitches be trippin'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2012)

*RUMOR - The Nintendo, EA and Origin deal that went sour*

I've received a rather in-depth report of something that supposedly went down with Nintendo and EA. Remember at E3 last year where EA said they were going to support the Wii U in a big way? If this rumored info is to be believed, EA did have big plans, but their interest in Origin got in the way.

Long story very short, EA supposedly wanted to work with Nintendo to get Origin on Wii U. Nintendo weighed the options and decided against the move, which in turn, killed off the major support EA had planned for Wii U. That might make sense, considering how EA is now bringing their expected brands to Wii U, with a bonus of a Mass Effect 3 port handled outside of BioWare.

I don't know if I believe it or not, but if it's the real deal, I think Nintendo made the right decision!





*Whatever happened to the groundbreaking EA/Nintendo partnership? Take a gander...*

Ok, remember last year when the President of EA came onto Nintendo's E3 Stage and announced their "very close partnership" with Nintendo like double rainbows just happen and we were going to get a ton of high quality games for Wii U?


*What happened to that?*

Well supposedly, eight months before E3 and many months after this is what it was like between EA and Nintendo. Nintendo noticed that many people commended EA's online system and netcode they did for their Wii games (Madden, Medal of Honor, ect) so they asked them if they could work on contract to help build the core online ecosystem for their next gen console. EA provide a ton of consoling to Nintendo, such as how to make low-latency net code, username account systems, social networks and more. While other companies did provide input as well, EA made sure to provide the most input and support for the Wii U's R&D.

As an reward, EA received development kits even before Ubisoft, Valve or Tecmo Koei. Many of EA's studios were interested, especially Bioware who have been wanting to put their own games on a Nintendo system for ages and finally had the technical ability to do it with a Mass Effect Trilogy port and Dragon Age 3 on slate for the system.

Here comes the problem. At a meeting in Kyoto, a month or so after Peter Moore visited them, Nintendo of Japan showed EA their new Nintendo Network and Miiverse online system for Wii U. They wanted to congratulate them helping them with the support and paid them for their counseling.

This is where reportedly EA according to my friends who were at the meeting the core executives at EA got greedy. They then offered this deal to Nintendo where EA could go further with the online system adding smartphone/tablet functionality, communities, Facebook and Twitter interactions and more. Better netcode and something that would truly rival X-Box Live and PSN.
The catch? Nintendo would have to make the Nintendo Network for Wii U officially part of Origin and run Origin's interface and netcode. Ergo, Nintendo Network would be an Origin-exclusive network.

Nintendo actually did debate for a minute if they should accept EA's deal, but they quickly decided (and put their foot down) that there was WAY more harm than good doing this. Even though Nintendo Network can link to Origin and it's servers, having the core network running on Origin would provide quality control issues. For example, if EA wanted to sell some low end DLC for $50 each when realistically consumers would buy it only for $5, EA could do this without Nintendo having any say since it was their network and not Nintendo's. Also, if a rival company let's say Activision wanted to put Modern Warfare 4 on Wii U, EA could give Activison the WORST netcode and support resources while putting all their back into Battlefield 4, thus making a rival look worse than EA"s products.

These unfair business possibilities and consumer complaints on Origin for PC made Nintendo reject EA's offering for Origin and instead opted to keep the platform open to it's own internal network and able to link/patch in other networks such as Steam and uPlay.

This, like the PSN vs. Capcom incident that caused MH4 to jump ship, destroyed any momentum that Nintendo had with EA for Wii U. While EA still likes Wii U and will support it, from what I understand unless the launch titles or future titles sell way beyond expectations, EA will simply "throw Wii U bones" by putting some multiplatform games without giving them any real budgets. This means we are going to get low quality in terms of budget and manpower ports of various EA games with no soul behind them and thus the original agreement of ME3, FIFA and Madden are gimped and the developers have only that small budget to work with.

Ironically, the good thing that came out of this is that other 3rd parties praised Nintendo. This especially pleased Ubisoft, who was head over heels with the system to begin with and this move further solidified their partnership with the Big N. In a way, Nintendo lost EA and gained the entire good side of Ubisoft instead.

This also gave props to Valve, who also loves the system and since they are hard at work for 5 games in the next three years next year they will show off games for Wii U, starting with a multiplat Left 4 Dead prequel announcement for Q1/Q2 2013.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2012)

That makes sense actually, how rare.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2012)

If that's how it happened then that was a good decision by Nintendo.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 4, 2012)

L4D prequel? 5 games? 

That came out of nowhere.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2012)

One of them better be Half-Life 3 or some fat bastard is in for a world of pain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Satterfield - Assassin's Creed III Wii U looks best, hype for unannounced possible launch title*

?I?m definitely getting Assassin?s Creed III. And like Mike said, I?ve seen pretty much all three versions at this point. To me, the Wii U version looks the best. It also has added functionality, so that would probably be the one game I?d buy with the Wii U, would be Assassin?s Creed III.? - Shane Satterfield

Satterfield also hypes up another unannounced Wii U game that might make launch.

?There?s another game that might make launch that hasn?t been announced yet that maybe I would buy for it. But I can?t really mention that.?


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2012)

It would be pretty stupid if AC3 didn't look the best on the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUS2mfzXS3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Capcom on Wii U support: ?Some good stuff is coming?*

When the 3DS was announced, Capcom threw a ton of support Nintendo?s way. Right off the bat the company revealed Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition and Resident Evil: Revelations. And it wasn?t long before Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D was made public.

Capcom?s support for Nintendo?s latest system, the Wii U, has been much different this time around. It has yet to confirm one title for the new console.

This may be a bit concerning for some, but Capcom does few ?some good stuff? in the pipeline. On the company?s official forum, Capcom?s Christian Svensson teased:

*?Some good stuff is coming and I?d love to tell you more? but for now, I have to keep it a surprise. Sorry.?*


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2012)

street fighter and resident evil ports?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> street fighter and resident evil ports?



Seems reasonable to assume that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I would not be shocked if they port Revelations to the Wii U for an enhance version.. Skip RE6 for now..


----------



## Sotei (Aug 6, 2012)

The next "Breath of Fire" coming to the WU, you heard it here first. ...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2012)

Monster Hunter 5, for WiiU only.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Wii U Impressions tl;dr_ 





> Nintendo brought the Wii U Experience to Atlantic Station in Atlanta this past weekend so I grabbed the most un-jaded gamer I know, my son, and drove down from the suburbs to go hands-on with the new GamePad controller and games that are coming to the console this holiday.
> 
> The Wii U Experience was held in an empty retail store location where temporary walls were thrown up, twelve game stations were setup and soft blue lighting flooded the room. A central column surrounded by couches featured three Nintendo Land stations. Behind it were Ninja Gaiden, New Super Mario Bros U plus Game & Wario. Four ?private? rooms were setup with big screens for Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition, Zombi U, Just Dance 4 and SiNG. Finally, one corner had Wii Fit U, Project P-100, Rayman Legends, ZombiU and Pikmin 3. During the event, competitions were held such as speed runs for New Super Mario Bros U and the Nintendo Land mini-game, Donkey Kong?s Crash Course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2012)

Man, why do launches have to suck so bad


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Monster Hunter 5, for WiiU only.



until it's announced for PS3


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2012)

Goova said:


> Man, why do launches have to suck so bad



You don't send your prized men to the front lines during war do you?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Goova said:


> Man, why do launches have to suck so bad



It's a tradition, to have launches suck, by now.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Capcom on Wii U support: ?Some good stuff is coming?*
> 
> When the 3DS was announced, Capcom threw a ton of support Nintendo?s way. Right off the bat the company revealed Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition and Resident Evil: Revelations. And it wasn?t long before Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D was made public.
> 
> ...




RE6: Platinum Edition with all day 1 dlc available only for the WU


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

*RUMOR - Battlefield 3 for Wii U shelved, Battlefield 4 coming*

Information coming from a supposed inside source...

- EA and DICE started working on Battlefield 3 Wii U 
- included help from EA Canada
- ideas were being tested for the GamePad
- game was shelved due to the issues between EA with the Wii U and Origin
- Battlefield 4 coming to Wii U
- being worked on alongside the other versions of the game



Wow EA didn't like the fucking no Lol


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Lol EA.  This isn't really a bad thing though.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2012)

Something had to give. To lose EA and gain the other developers I'm all for it.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 6, 2012)

Nintendo lost EA but gained full support of Ubisoft (and it shows with 2 amazing exclusives already) and Valve. 

One was enough, but two? Yeah EA truly can go fuck themselves. Only Mirrors Edge prevents me from forgetting they exist.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2012)

*Possible Wii U boxart?*





It looks awesome.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

It's possible I suppose but I wouldn't trust it unless it has been verified by a reputable source.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Possible Wii U boxart?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2012)

Are we really that desperate for WiiU information? Does anyone really cares about console cover format?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are we really that desperate for WiiU information? Does anyone really cares about console cover format?


 Yes!!


*Recent Wii U boxarts confirmed to be real (Ubisoft's boxes, anyway)*

Wondering if all the Wii U boxart floating around at online retailers is the real deal? Here's what Ubisoft had to say about their boxarts popping up.

"Why yes, the Wii U box art you sent is legit; in fact, it?s too legit to quit." - Ubisoft PR rep, Mr. Michael Beadle

I'm guessing that means the boxart from other companies is legit as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

I like the boxart format.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

I certainly like it more than the 360's format.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like a Blu-Ray cover, which is a good thing.

Say what you will about Blu-Rays, I always thought the covers and cases looked pretty rad. If Ninty wanna mimic it, I'm game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2012)

It's like the GC all over again but with a blu-ray affect, best news ever! pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)

there is a lot of hate about the yellow line. For me it is odd that is there but I like it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2012)

Not a fan, personally. The yellow line fucks it up, meshes terribly with blue and white. Prefer every format of last generation.

Wow, I actually just wrote that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Wii U marketing materials starting to arrive at retail stores*





It seem the Black one is going to be a launch..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not a fan, personally. The yellow line fucks it up, meshes terribly with blue and white. Prefer every format of last generation.
> 
> Wow, I actually just wrote that.



It's just a yellow line though, it looks fine with me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait so we are in August and the Marketing started it? hmm


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm definitely getting the black one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3: This time is good, honest! WiiU edition


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm definitely getting the black one.


 more proof?






Deathbringerpt said:


> Ninja Gaiden 3: This time is good, honest! WiiU edition


 Well Nintendo is helping out Tecmo for that version.. Maybe it gets a little bit better?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> more proof?


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well Nintendo is helping out Tecmo for that version.. Maybe it gets a little bit better?



The controllers might be a bit better but I'm not expecting any significant improvement.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 8, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3 - Double the shit on double the screens!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

For only $79.99


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

*Moar confirmation.*



> Nintendo has confirmed Wii U box art is legit. Get ready for light blue boxes!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rich ‏@RichIGN

*(For the record, I think the blue boxes are pretty cool. Obsessing over the yellow line is hilariously trivial, for what it's worth.) *

lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2012)

5$?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 5$?


 A given " pre order"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Wii U preorders going well*

Reader Ryan who works at a HMV in Washington State was kind enough to provide us with some news about Wii U preorders in the area. 

*"In approximately 4 to 5 days of having them ready to pre-order, we're closing in on the 350 unit mark. About 78% of all of these pre-orders have been black Wii U consoles." *

So there you have it. It looks like that Wii U preorders are going well in at least one area. Does this look like Nintendo has a potential big hit right out of the gate?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 8, 2012)

Light blue boxes? I wonder if they mean clear like Xbox's and PS3's, clear boxes look so much better than solid ones like the Wii white boxes imo.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Rich ‏@RichIGN
> 
> *(For the record, I think the blue boxes are pretty cool. Obsessing over the yellow line is hilariously trivial, for what it's worth.) *
> 
> lol



Now, to be perfectly fair, Mr. Rich of IGN, prolong discussion of the boxes positive or negative is a pretty trivial subject, given it's just an aesthetic of a plastic box that affects absolutely nothing. It's like getting into a heated debate about changing a popular video game character's hair from long white to short black.

But... I digress.



DedValve said:


> Light blue boxes? I wonder if they mean clear like Xbox's and PS3's, clear boxes look so much better than solid ones like the Wii white boxes imo.



Agreed. Light blue clear boxes. That's what's up


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U preorders going well*
> 
> Reader Ryan who works at a HMV in Washington State was kind enough to provide us with some news about Wii U preorders in the area.
> 
> ...



I'll need to see national figures as the figures in that area can be an anomaly.  Also, I'm not sure about how preorders for previous consoles went so I can't say if it is impressive or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B06LofIiO2Q[/YOUTUBE]

Fan made.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

*12 user accounts on Wii U*

We Arcas with Pepe, Nintendo Spain to ask for the next desktop of the company, Wii U.

Arcas emphasized the concept of asymmetrical game, reflected in titles such as Nintendo Land or Rayman Legends , whose cooperative "shows how different is the proposed Wii U  over other platforms."

Also affected new franchises like Project P-100 : "While we are proud to hold titles such as Batman or Assassin's Creed , new intellectual properties such as Project P-100 have great importance for the platform. [...] From P-100 underlines its visual originality and use of GamePad ".

Our next question affected the confusion caused after the filing of U Wii at E3 2011, when many users (including specialized media) came to think of the gamepad as a peripheral for Wii:

"Probably we did well and people thought  Wii U as a new controller for Wii. But no, this is a completely new console, along with a single command, from which we can continue playing after turning off the TV."

Now, can we play with the Wii titles on the screen of  Wii U GamePad? It's something that Nintendo itself or Spain know yet, beyond the absolute compatibility between the two machines (games and peripherals).

The final part of the interview focused on MiiVerse. We knew for example that Wii allows up to 12 U user accounts, "each with access to their own MiiVerse, that is, his list of friends, games, browsing history, achievements ...".

We try to finally elicit some information about the price of the machine, referring to the thorny case of 3DS, which was forced to lower its retail price a few months after its release: "In Europe depend on the businesses decide what price will have both the console and games. "


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Wii U Box Art & Release Date Revealed!?*





> The box art design for Wii U games has found its way onto the internet thanks to online retailer Amazon.com posting some images ahead of Nintendo?s official reveal.  In response to the leak Nintendo has said that they have finalized the official box art design and will be making an announcement soon.
> 
> The second bit of Wii U news is about the system?s release date, which Nintendo has yet to announce. According to some emails from various wholesalers, that we no longer use (thanks for keeping us on your mailing list, btw), a LARGE number of Wii U games are set to be released on November 20th. Because of this we are fairly confident in assuming that the system itself will be releasing on or before this date. It is worth noting that there were no first party Nintendo titles on this list, but there were big names such as Call of Duty, Batman, & Assassin?s Creed. It is also important to note that most of the other titles had the ?placeholder? date of 12/31, which matches what Amazon and GameStop are currently listing as their placeholder dates as well. With so many big titles having a specific date other than 12/31, it makes us suspicious. Also suspicious: the GameCube released on November 18th, and the Wii released on November 19th in the US?. Hmm. Looks like we might be able to mark our calendars for November 20th! ?maybe?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

Are there any major stores that are offering Wii U pre-orders at the moment are they waiting for Nintendo to release their official date?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2012)

My hype for the Wii U is slowly coming back.


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Are there any major stores that are offering Wii U pre-orders at the moment are they waiting for Nintendo to release their official date?



I don't believe so, I hear that Gamestop will start offering pre-orders on August 13th but that's a rumor at this point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't believe so, I hear that Gamestop will start offering pre-orders on August 13th but that's a rumor at this point.



I heard that as well. I signed up for their e-mail listings (among others) to let me know when they'll start taking pre-orders. I remember doing the same thing when the Wii first came out and was probably the 8th or 9th person in line for the pre-order. They stopped at #13. Yep, that was a great feeling for those ahead  

In any case, I have my usual fold out chair ready in preparation for the wait in line


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I heard that as well. I signed up for their e-mail listings (among others) to let me know when they'll start taking pre-orders. I remember doing the same thing when the Wii first came out and was probably the 8th or 9th person in line for the pre-order. They stopped at #13. Yep, that was a great feeling for those ahead
> 
> In any case, I have my usual fold out chair ready in preparation for the wait in line



That's what I call a great fan


----------



## Awesome (Aug 11, 2012)

Not a big fan of the box, but it doesn't really matter in the end. I will say that I highly prefer the PS3 type box that is clear and slightly smaller than a regular DVD case.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok... so what the hell is going on?


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ok... so what the hell is going on?



Nothing much besides a rumor that the Wii U's release will be delayed to December for Europe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2012)

Derezzed said:


> That's what I call a great fan



No, I'm more like a jerk. I enjoy seeing the expression on a kids face when he/she learns that they can't get the system because they either didn't bother pre-ordering them and tried to get them on launch day or was late in trying to pre-order the item and failed to secure one.

Oddly, enough pre-ordering the 360 was a piece of cake. I would have done the same for the ps3 but waited an entire year before buying one (and bought a pretty cool used one)


----------



## DedValve (Aug 12, 2012)

360's and PS3's didn't need to be pre-ordered. You could just go down to the store and they where almost always in stock. 

Wii now good lord the wii. I spent 3 weeks searching for one after release date


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 12, 2012)

You poor bastard. lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know where Valve lived, but when the 360 and PS3 both premiered, i could never find them anywhere for about a year each after launch cause they kept flying off the shelves. I expect it for Wii U as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 12, 2012)

Wii U is definitely going to be AWOL after launch day. 

That shit is set in stone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2012)

It's exactly why I'm pre-ordering two systems (one for myself and the other for my sister). I sure hope there isn't a 1 per customer limit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2012)

So your gonna try and take all of them for yourself...


----------



## DedValve (Aug 12, 2012)

We all know whats gonna happen, some poor bastard is gonna get shot over this thing. Twice. Probably a pregnant woman.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U due out the week of Black Friday (UPDATE)*

Here's some more rumors that supposedly come from a GameStop employee in my home state of NJ...

- Wii U is to release the week of Black Friday 2012
- Wii U Pre-Orders planned to open next week
- Certain titles such as 'Batman Arkham City: Armored Edition' are listed as $49.99 and are not estimates

The week of Black Friday does seem like a sweet spot for release in the states. I'd love to see the Wii U release the week prior, if only to allow Nintendo a jump on that Black Friday rush. Thanks to Ken for the heads up!

UPDATE - Here's a look at the GameStop price listing. Obviously, some of these are placeholders. Supposedly the $49.99 are the real deal.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 12, 2012)

Is there a Nintendo Direct coming up? 

With all of the news for pre-orders starting on the 13th I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2012)

If the latest rumors are true, then I couldn't have asked for a better time try obtain a pre-order. I wasn't in the mood to wait in line this week but would do so if need be, but I'll be fully prepared next week. Especially since I'll have my new 3DSXL in hand the Sunday before 

*Edit:* Wait...is it the 13th/14th or 20th/21st?




Inuhanyou said:


> So your gonna try and take all of them for yourself...



I am a little afraid that some people might think I'm one of those jerks who try to buy multiple systems for the sole purpose of reselling them by putting them up for auction.



DedValve said:


> We all know whats gonna happen, some poor bastard is gonna get shot over this thing. Twice. Probably a pregnant woman.



And that's just the gamestops located in the upscale areas. I can't imagine what they'd do to you in the ghetto areas


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2012)

A black Friday release is a good move and the price of some games being $50 is even better. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2012)

...Goob is a moderator?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 12, 2012)

I ain't camping out for this shit... fuck that. 

I'd rather have a good time and fuck the shit out of my girl. 

I'll wait out the two, three weeks.. maybe a bundle will come out of it, who knows.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 12, 2012)

I ended up getting a Wii a year after it was released so I may not be in such a hurry this time either. Of course, many things could happen between now and whenever the WiiU's launch date might be that could change my mind.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 12, 2012)

What kind of things may change your mind?


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ...Goob is a moderator?



Yes. 



"Shion" said:


> I ain't camping out for this shit... fuck that.
> 
> I'd rather have a good time and fuck the shit out of my girl.
> 
> I'll wait out the two, three weeks.. maybe a bundle will come out of it, who knows.



I don't know about a bundle coming out so quickly, might be a few months before one shows up though I could be wrong and they might have a bundle right at the launch.   That said, I wouldn't camp out for this either.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What kind of things may change your mind?



Well, as you stated, maybe some sort of bundle or perhaps I find I must have a certain launch game, etc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2012)

Since when is arriving at a gamestop at 8:00 am considered camping? I thought the term was reserved for those who waited in line for much longer length of times. :S

If arriving 1-2 hours early is considered camping out then I've been doing it for years when I arrive at work early


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2012)

I might get one when Smash comes out, but before then, the launch line up absolutely sucks from my perspective(its decent in general, maybe even above decent, but I really like nothing besides Pikmin 3, literally).

I bought wii quick thanks to zelda tp, but i also had more cash back then. And I don't trust Nintendo after the wii, no matter what bullshit they say. Give it a year or two to see if it gets 3rd parties, if not, ill get ps4, and a wii u in 2015 or 16 for smash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ...Goob is a moderator?


 what? 



Eternal Goob said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 WHAT!!!!! how that happened?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 congrats 






*Pachter bashes Nintendo fans yet again, says we'll buy anything*



> I don't think Nintendo fans are so stupid they would buy a piece of cardboard. A box on the other hand, that says Nintendo on it, they probably would. Remember when you were a kid and you get gifts, and when you're really little you like the box better than the gift? That's how I think of Nintendo fanboys.


 - Michael Pachter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Nintendo patent shows off Wii U multiplayer via Wiimote, aiming at both TV and GamePad
*


- patent shows two players using Wiimotes to fire crossbows, with one player viewing the TV and the other viewing the Wii U GamePad's screen
- shown in both competitive and cooperative modes
- another game example: players cut ropes holding up a wall by shooting arrows or throwing stars from their crossbow
- cut down as many walls as possible in a race to the finish
- co-op example shows both players looking at the same cave scene initially, but then splitting up to explore different areas
- another example: players control propeller-like objects and avoid obstacles and walls as they fall down a shaft
- setup can work even when both screens are positioned next to each othe
- system can rapidly alternate activation of each sensor bar to avoid interference
- allows for more players as well
- filed on Dec. 21, 2011 in the US and published on August 9, 2012


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter bashes Nintendo fans yet again, says we'll buy anything*



Whether or not there's a bit of truth to his statement is debatable.

That said, Pachter is also a professional, and no matter how much of a dickhead I think he is, I would hope that he wouldn't have to stoop to saying things that a forum commenter would say. I'm guessing he's just throwing a temper tantrum because of the growing hype surrounding the WiiU as it nears release, as well as the recent ever-increasing 3DS sales.

Poor form, bro....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 13, 2012)

When patcher comes to realize that the Wii U is the best console ever, will he change his tune?


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> When patcher comes to realize that the Wii U is the best console ever, will he change his tune?



It's possible but I wouldn't bet on it because I get the feeling that he very much enjoys antagonizing Nintendo fans.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2012)

And that's why I stopped reading gaming reviews, especially when it comes to consoles. I like to consider myself a fan of gaming in general, but too often I come across certain reviewers that seem to have a chip on their shoulder towards a particular console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the users rub off on the "professionals".


----------



## DedValve (Aug 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> what?
> 
> WHAT!!!!! how that happened?
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Metroid Other M sales says otherwise. If I recall that game bombed really hard in the U.S. and for good reason, worst metroid game ever easily. I think it struggled to even meet half a million.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 13, 2012)

Metroid games were never big sellers... It still sold well!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 13, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Metroid Other M sales says otherwise. If I recall that game bombed really hard in the U.S. and for good reason, worst metroid game ever easily. I think it struggled to even meet half a million.



I'm pretty sure Other M sold slightly over a million. Also Pachter is right, Nintendo fanboys like Xbox and Playstation Fanboys will buy the next "piece of card board" from their respective companies ........ since you know, they are fanboys.

Pachter isn't the only one to believe this about a consoles fanbase ......

"The first five million are going to buy it (PS3), whatever it is, even [if] it didn't have games." 
-David Reeves, Sony Computer Entertainment Europe CEO


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 13, 2012)

To be fair, Sony has said some very stupid shit in the past that is exclusive to them


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> To be fair, Sony has said some very stupid shit in the past that is exclusive to them



Thats why I love Sony, its hilarious to look back at what Sony said during the launch of the Ps3 and see what actually happened up to now.

-Also my point still stands


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2012)

> We’ve just had an anonymous tip, from a local Australian retailer, that Nintendo’s upcoming home console the Wii U will be released in Australia on December 6. In addition, we’ve heard that — in the wake of massive shortages in 2006 when the original Wii first launched — Nintendo is guaranteeing that every pre-order of the console at EB will be met.
> 
> We called Nintendo for comment, but were informed that Nintendo had nothing new to announce regarding the Wii U at this time.
> 
> ...





It's only a rumor at this point but it seems to make sense.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 14, 2012)

My ASS is also a rumor.. and it makes PERFECT sense.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Capcom talking about Wii U game ?very soon?*

Capcom?s Gamescom 2012 conference is done and over with, but none of the news was Wii U-related (and there was nothing about Monster Hunter Tri G?).

Now, we do know that Capcom has at least one Wii U project in development. Apparently this game will be shown ?very soon.?

According to Capcom?s head of marketing for US and Europe Michael Pattison:

*?There is a rumour that we are working on a Wii U game. It won?t be at this show. But we do have something waiting in the wings, and we will be talking about that very soon.?*


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> When patcher comes to realize that the Wii U is the best console ever, will he change his tune?


He'll just say Nintendo got lucky and that they won't be as fortunate again. Like how 3DS sales are still having issues. 


Eternal Goob said:


> It's possible but I wouldn't bet on it because I get the feeling that he very much enjoys antagonizing Nintendo fans.


Yeah noticed. seems to have with this genertation though. Probably still pissed about his Wii2 prediction. Though there is some general truth about this for all the consoles. Hardcore sony, microsoft, and nintendo will buy whatever is released. However, there is a limit even for them. *looks at $600 PS3 initial pricing* 


Kira Yamato said:


> And that's why I stopped reading gaming reviews, especially when it comes to consoles. I like to consider myself a fan of gaming in general, but too often I come across certain reviewers that seem to have a chip on their shoulder towards a particular console.



Ditto.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Painkiller franchise may be heading to Wii U*


The following is a Google translated blurb from a Farm 51 internal document...

*"The Farm 51 Group has obtained an official game development license for the Wii U, whose premiere is planned in the fourth quarter of 2012. ? The issuer has taken this action in cooperation with the publisher Nordic Games, with plans involving production and release of new games in the "Painkiller" series for the Wii U."*

Even with Google Translate, the info is pretty clear. Seems there's some interest in bringing Painkiller to Wii U. According to the wording, work may have started already!



*Ninja Gaiden 3 on Wii U to be the 'hardcore fan package'*

"We left out some of the things the series was well-known for. We did leave some of our fans out. We had this opportunity to put those hardcore aspects back in. It's kind of the hardcore fan package of Ninja Gaiden 3." - Team Ninja boss Yosuke Hayashi



*Former Vigil dev bashes Wii U, says its games suck and it's a gimmick*

A portion of an NES interview with former Vigil dev, Xander Davis...

*



			NES: The Wii U version of Darksiders 2 comes out later this year. Did THQ and Vigil give the Wii U version any kind of priority or was it treated as a quick and dirty port? What was the general consensus about working on the new platform and what was it like developing a premier title for Nintendo?

XD: I?ve not worked on any Wii U version of anything (luckily). But, y?know, I very early on raised my major concern about this. Anybody buying any Wii U game that?s a port is probably buying it almost exclusively and specifically for how it can play differently through the Wii U?s alleged innovated UI. I?m already a known skeptic on whether the interface paradigm is at all anything but idiotic. But if you?re gonna do it? Fine. Then, you HAVE to do it right. You HAVE to innovate on the UI. You HAVE to enhance game mechanics and gameplay in a MATERIAL way that justifies all the hassle and a $400 Xbox 360 seven years late. I can?t comment on THQ / Vigil specifically. However, just in general, I doubt any studio or publisher is truly giving it the kind of proper UI design and thinking it deserves. Hell, apparently this is a huge leap for regular triple-A console releases. From what I?m hearing from people who have actually played a Wii U as recently as a month ago, the games pretty much suck and the tablet is pretty much a complete gimmick. Still tethered, not wireless. Maybe publishers can pull off something clever. But won?t it just kind of be clever for a little bit, then not really worth your $60 dollars and just annoying afterwards? Kinect comes to mind. PlayStation Move comes to mind. Motherfucking Wii comes to mind. But, sure, we?ll have to wait and see? I can?t comment on specifics. I can only speculate, but as a UI Designer applying experienced critical thinking to game mechanics UI and the Wii U tablet, none of it makes sense to me to truly add value to gamers, even if you try.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2012)

I loved the original Painkiller so the franchise being on the Wii U is a welcome surprise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2012)

That guy just said that he never worked on a Wii U game before, so how can he sit there and say that the Wii U is a "400 dollar 360", when he doesn't even know the price or takes into account the 'novel' tablet system built specifically for Nintendo games to take advantage of the hardware?

Everyone knows people aren't lining up to play the latest third party games on Wii U, so why even make that comparison? That guy makes no sense at all in his argument.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2012)

if xbox 360 had all of nintendo exclusives, i would actually have bought it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2012)

Microsoft doesn't even half a quarter of the exclusive franchises Nintendo does, so obviously people who do buy that system aren't lining up for that specific thing. 

360 is a great third party outlet however, so that's probably why. Fact remains though, that Nintendo's vast array of console exclusive games make their systems a must own if you want to play those games. With 99% of games on 360 though, you actually have a choice between PC, and PS3. So that eats into Microsoft's bottom line a lot. On the other hand, its a lot cheaper to simply let third parties make games for your console instead of building or buying your own in house teams.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Microsoft doesn't even half a quarter of the exclusive franchises Nintendo does, so obviously people who do buy that system aren't lining up for that specific thing.
> 
> 360 is a great third party outlet however, so that's probably why. Fact remains though, that Nintendo's vast array of console exclusive games make their systems a must own if you want to play those games. With 99% of games on 360 though, you actually have a choice between PC, and PS3. So that eats into Microsoft's bottom line a lot. On the other hand, its a lot cheaper to simply let third parties make games for your console instead of building or buying your own in house teams.




It's a damn shame too since they do have some genuinely good ip's under their belt that they do nothing with. Imagine an A-team of crack developers that genuinely want to make sequels to Rare games. Or make Fable 4 not suck.

Speaking of what is Rare doing? Kinect games? What a waste. Hopefully Microsoft gets put in an uncomfortable position next gen because they have an awful habit of not doing anything innovative and being downright lazy and greedy when they are in a good spot (and not even a great spot, they are perfectly comfortable being slightly ahead of PS3). 

Xbox is the only console I own and I love it to death but beyond Gears and Halo (both which I love dearly) Microsoft really need to step up their game when it comes to their own ip's that aren't shooters.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2012)

> Microsoft really need to step up their game when it comes to their own ip's that aren't shooters.



We need a new Killer Instinct.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We need a new Killer Instinct.



you my good sir, deserve all of my reps. Here, take 'em.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2012)

Gears isn't Microsoft's IP, its Epic who owns it  Microsoft just entered a contractual deal with Epic to publish the title before last generation to keep it an exclusive 360 franchise.

So really, Master Chief is all Microsoft has


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We need a new Killer Instinct.


I was just reminded of a parody of Killer Instinct I saw in a nintendo mag once.

It was called Killer Stink, and involved people farting and so on. One I remember in particular was a move called "Burner", which filled one half of the screen with firey gases from a girl's ass. The other guy naturally got roasted.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 15, 2012)

Nevermind



> So really, Master Chief is all Microsoft has



Lets be honest, that's all Microsoft needs   ............. and Clippy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 15, 2012)

Uhm, bro, that article was what we were just responding to in this page  it was already posted in the previous page


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uhm, bro, that article was what we were just responding to in this page  it was already posted in the previous page



Damn it.......


----------



## DedValve (Aug 15, 2012)

I just want a proper Banjo Threeie  

And conkers 2. Never got to play live and reloaded online.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2012)

*RUMOR: Wii U achievement system leaked as 'Wii U Accomplishments'?*

A Neogaf user posted the following image comes from Project Cars' "Career Design Document" from May 2012.


----------



## Sotei (Aug 16, 2012)

Bleh, achievements...

I don't care for them.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

Same here, I never willingly try to get achievements.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2012)

Eh, never really got into them either (Except in maybe Sonic Generations), but I gots no beef with 'em. Gives the more competitive gamers some extra little challenges to do, nothing wrong with that.

I *do* wish that they gave more benefits than just bragging rights and a nifty icon that shows up when you attain them. Maybe the I'd be more interested in them


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2012)

Never understood the point of achievements. I would have never notice them if they didn't automatically flash on the screen when you unlock them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We need a new Killer Instinct.


This. So much this.


Inuhanyou said:


> Gears isn't Microsoft's IP, its Epic who owns it  Microsoft just entered a contractual deal with Epic to publish the title before last generation to keep it an exclusive 360 franchise.
> 
> So really, Master Chief is all Microsoft has



Wow, so they really only have one. No wonder they quickly scrambled for Halo. 

Poor Rare.

Achievements? Meh, I just go oh that's nice when it bleep bloops on the screen.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

> When Rayman Legends launches as a Wii U game this fall, that's all it'll be launching as. According to the last three or so seconds of the game's Gamescom trailer above, Rayman Legends will be a Wii U exclusive.
> 
> Considering the amount of touchscreen/Wiipad stuff going in this trailer, it's clear that Ubisoft has been taking Wii U integration seriously – we just didn't think it was that serious. All Rayman titles up until this point have been multiplatform, and since Ubisoft itself said the game wasn't necessarily an exclusive back in June, we kinda expected that to be the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 16, 2012)

I was under the impression Rayman Legends was always an exclusive, weird. Anyways that helps Wii U's launch window a lot, seems pretty fun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2012)

*ZombiU: Proof that Wii U?s Concept Works
Why Ubisoft?s survival shooter is precisely what Nintendo needs.*



> I have this nagging fear about Wii U. It?s not that the system won?t get software, or Nintendo?s iconic franchises. It?s that the system won?t get the type of software necessary to fully realize the potential of its grand experiment. I see a game like Pikmin 3, a real-time strategy game that doesn?t actually use the touch-enabled GamePad for unit management. I see New Super Mario Bros. U or Rayman Legends, two titles that will likely be great, but use the Pad in its most basic sense ? for platform generation and basic environment manipulation.
> 
> All of this is great, but none of it really changes the way I see gaming through the lens of Wii U. None of it evokes an overwhelming reaction from me, not even Nintendo Land?s asymmetric gameplay. To be clear, these games are all quite enjoyable. I?m just not seeing anything that screams that Wii U?s gamble is worth it. Except when I play ZombiU.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2012)

*RUMOR - Need for Speed: Most Wanted, F1 Race Stars heading to Wii U*

According to someone that handles marketing and design at a games distributor in Brazil, two more titles are on their way to the Wii U. This distibutor got a list of upcoming games, and included on that list were Wii U versions of Need for Speed: Most Wanted and Codemasters' F1 Race Stars. Both games seem like a good fit for Wii U. I guess we'll just have to cross our fingers!


----------



## DedValve (Aug 17, 2012)

ZombiU and Rayman Legends exclusive? Damn Ubi you must be balls deep with Nintendo right now. Well, this is a first day buy for me.


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Ubisoft really must love that touch-screen controller and/or is expecting that the Wii U will sell like the Wii and thus wants to provide good exclusives so that it can make a good profit from the system.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really. Like  they said, it's insanely cheap to port their games, like 1 million a piece, and these 2 exclusives, well, it was smart to keep them exclusive because having to compete with the bigger 3rd party games on xbox and ps3 would probably lose them money on zombiu and rayman. On wii U it is easy because there are much less games to compete against, and the games they are releasing are in the top 10 of launch window titles, so maximum profit. And both games were probably relatively cheap to make in the first place, its not like it's dead space or mass effect.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 18, 2012)

Seems Rayman will be 1080p  It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank god Rayman Legends will be a Wii U exclusive title and hopefully it will stay that way.  

1080p? :amazed Idk, it could be just the screenshots but who knows. It would be awesome if true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

Bullshots can be any resolution with AA the dev wants them to be.  We've had plenty of PS3 and 360 games like that this gen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

So, it's a bullshot then?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So, it's a bullshot then?



Might be, too early to tell. We know that Wii U can handle 1080p non intensive games just like 360 and PS3 can. But that doesn't necessarily prove anything about Rayman's native resolution. We'll have to see.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought the 360/PS3 could only do 1080p *upscaled*? I could kinda see the Wii U pull of 1080p with current gen graphical games in 30fps, idk about AA though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I thought the 360/PS3 could only do 1080p *upscaled*? I could kinda see the Wii U pull of 1080p with current gen graphical games in 30fps, idk about AA though.





What you need to know about tech is a lot. Depending on the actual 'power' of the game, the 360 and PS3 can do native 1080p easily, its not some magical number.

They both have a number of native 1080p titles, ranging from fully fleshed 3D last gen console titles like Tekken 5 DR, and relatively simple 3D titles like Virtual Tennis, to 2D games like Fat Princess.

PS3 can upscale certain native 720p to 1080p games, but nowhere near all, whereas 360 can upscale all games to 1080p regardless of native resolution (because it has an internal resolution scaling chip while PS3 doesn't).

And from what we know, Wii U is not putting out current console games in 1080p. That is a dream if we look at the rumored specs alone.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

Who gives.... a shit? 1080p or not.

It's Rayman.. cell shade that shit and we'll STILL be happy..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, people are curious so


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 19, 2012)

So will Konami ever put an adventure castlevania on a nintendo console?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

That'd be nice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Nintendo holding Wii U press event in NYC on Sept. 13th*

Nintendo is holding a major Wii U press event in New York City on September 13, hosted by Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime. An invitation sent to select media outlets today promised a day that will let us learn "more about how the Wii U will change the future of gaming and entertainment."

Sure, that's what they say, but let's read between the lines, shall we?

The last time Nintendo did a Reggie-hosted event in New York City, it was an all-day event that had him taking the stage to reveal the launch date and price of the 3DS. Launch-window games were there for reporters to play, but which games were coming out on launch date were still to be announced. The event was held in January, 2011 and the system came out in America in March 2011.

The time before that that Nintendo did one of these Reggie-NYC things? It was a big Wii launch showcase. It was the first place I played Wii Sports bowling and essentially the crossing-the-T's-dotting-the-I's event for that system's U.S. launch.

So, barring some strange change in behavior, Nintendo is likely to tell the world on September 13 when the Wii U will come out in America, how much it will cost and maybe even which games we'll play on launch day. They're not saying that, but that's what history tell us.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

That does seem to be the best place to reveal the launch date/price.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2012)

We get confirmed specs for this console yet?

Because every game I've seen thus far played on this looks worse than the last gen's consoles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> We get confirmed specs for this console yet?
> 
> Because every game I've seen thus far played on this looks worse than the last gen's consoles.



Liar


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> We get confirmed specs for this console yet?
> 
> Because every game I've seen thus far played on this looks worse than the last gen's consoles.



Some thing have been confirmed but it isn't what most of us are most interested in or it's too vague.  We will probably get accurate specs when people rip open the console and check the parts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 21, 2012)

We have some decent speculations and rumors but that's about it. As goob says, wait until the launch


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah.. I haven't seen much promise except for SSB and that fuckin zombie game. 

So I hope I get excited at their announcements... and very soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Nintendo of Europe not holding Wii U press event alongside NoA event*



> "We are not planning a specific European event like NOA, however we are looking to put the new Wii U console in the hands of as many people across Europe as possible and we will be in contact with news of our UK communications plan in the near future."


 - NoE spokesperson




weird that they are not doing the same..


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think that it's too weird especially after looking at the comment in the site you linked:



> Noe usually just takes someone else's pressconference to show to the public. This will probably be the same



Not sure how accurate that is but it's possible that they do it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2012)

So yeah its a release date for America, everyone else has to wait cause EU zone usually get their dates pushed back


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

*Assassin's Creed III on Wii U currently missing lighting, particle effects*



> Looks like all games aren't created equally...yet. Ubisoft has said that the Wii U version of Assassin's Creed III is missing some of the lighting and particle effects that you see in the 360/PS3 version of the game. *Ubisoft's plan is to fix that and get the game running the same as it is on 360/PS3, but that all depends on how much time they have left before they ship. Thanks to Vash for the heads up!*





At least NOW we know whats missing and what'll be fixed. 

*Iwata on creating a 'social graph' with Miiverse, how it compares to Xbox Live*



> *"I feel that we need to create—or present—a gaming platform as the place to create that 'social graph' for folks who are in gaming circles. We have reached an era where even a single-player game experience [can] have a social component that is very important, and I think, again, that social component is mandatory.
> 
> Early on, when I played a Mario game, it was really fun for me to sit and chat with my friends about, 'Hey I found coins over here, there's a hidden place.' [or] 'This is how far I got.' That interaction was great. It was really a lot of fun, and I think you'll agree that [it was also great] to help your friends in playing a Zelda game by saying, 'Hey, this is how you get past this boss or solve this puzzle.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Does this weekend's Pach-Attack have something to say about the Wii U launch?*

Here's what the Tweet says, word for word, as retweeted by GameTrailers...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Sumo was surprised by some of Wii U?s specs*

Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed executive producer Steve Lycett says that developer Sumo was initially surprised by some of Wii U?s specs. In particular, the team was pleased with the capabilities of the GPU.

According to Lycett:

*?There are always surprises and unexpected challenges when you develop on a new console. When we first got our hands on the kit, the first surprise was the capability of the GPU (Graphics Processing Unit). We?d been worried that we might need to re-engineer all the effects and shaders in the game, but they worked just fine.?*

Lycett says that Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed on Wii U looks just as good as the other versions. It may actually look slightly better since it has ?way more memory? than other platforms.

*?The Wii U looks as good as any of the HD platforms. The Wii U has way more memory, so we can take advantage of that with less compression on elements and textures, so it will look all lovely and shiny.?*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2012)

It has about double, so since you've been working on a ps3 and 360 for so long, that's going to be bound to be a big change. GPU is also a fair boost from those other consoles.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2012)

At least they're thinkin about connecting players together.... In the RIGHT way...

Fucking finally.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2012)

*September Wii U media event begins at 10 AM*



CNET has given us a full look at the Wii U media event invitation. It?s honestly not that big of a deal, but it does confirm that the proceedings will begin at 10 AM and carry through 4 PM. I imagine that first hour will consist of a press conference in which the Wii U release date and price are announced, followed by hands-on time with games.

Remember: this will all be taking place on September 13. We?ll be sure to cover all of the important news!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 24, 2012)

Hopefully it'll be much better than Nintendo's E3 conference.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 24, 2012)

Still holding on to that hope?


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

I have no hope for this conference, it will likely be a boring event.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 24, 2012)

2013 titles?


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 2013 titles?



Eh, it's possible but I'm only expecting to see launch titles and some 2012 titles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hopefully it'll be much better than Nintendo's E3 conference.


 actually I am expecting that to be better.. They are going show more games for the launch/launch window and 2013.. "Me think"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

*PDP leaks 11/18 date for Wii U accessories*

It seem Performance Designed Products gave away the release date.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

Pretty decent launch date.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pretty decent launch date.


 Hey Eternal you don't mind a Sunday release for a console?  it is a problem for me, I have to work...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2012)

November 18th? meh


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey Eternal you don't mind a Sunday release for a console?  it is a problem for me, I have to work...



I have no real problem with Sunday releases.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

Saturday would've been better for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Saturday would've been better for me.


 midnight launch?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2012)

Fuck i want this console. Any new consoles will do it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> midnight launch?



Nah, 7:00 (lucky number lol) should do it for me @ the afternoon. 



> Fuck i want this console. Any new consoles will do it



I need more Wii games and this console.  Current gen has already overstayed its welcome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so fucking sick of current gen graphics.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

Some people need their games to look photorealistic otherwise it's just not worth it.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Some people need their games to look photorealistic otherwise it's just not worth it.



Eh, I don't think it has anything to do with that.  Some people love seeing improvements in graphics, being stuck at one particular plateau for long would be annoying for them.  I think that we've been in this generation longer than any other console generation so I can somewhat understand what those people feel.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

> UPDATE: PDP community manager Candace Hinton tells Kotaku that "at this time we can't confirm Nintendo's dates and we don't know exactly what was heard, but we simply do not know that this point. We are launching accessories, but the date for the accessories doesn't mean a confirmation on the hardware. If you seek confirmation on the date that is something that is going to need to go specifically though Nintendo, but we can't confirm or deny dates on any of their hardware."
> 
> UPDATE 2: A rep for Nintendo says: "We have nothing to announce at this time."





That's all the confirmation that I needed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Some people need their games to look photorealistic otherwise it's just not worth it.



Welcome to the current gaming industry.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 27, 2012)

November 18th? two weeks after Halo, one week after Blops 2, and one week before Black Friday. There is going to be a lot of Video game advertisement during October/November with these goliaths launching around that time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

*PDP comments again on Wii U release date leak, says it's all Epic Mickey 2's fault*



> "Performance Designed Products ("PDP") is aware of recent rumors posted alleging that PDP inadvertently "leaked" the official release date of the upcoming Nintendo Wii U gaming system during a trade presentation earlier today. To be clear, PDP has no knowledge whatsoever of the official Wii U release date, and thus it is not possible for PDP to have "leaked" this information.
> 
> During PDP's presentation of our fall line of gaming accessories to customers at a trade event, we stated that our Wii U accessories would be available at launch. Much later in the presentation we showed our Epic Mickey 2: The Power of 2 accessories for the Wii and confirmed that the Wii accessories will be in stores by the game's November 18 launch date. Connecting the Wii U launch and Epic Mickey 2 peripheral launch dates is inaccurate and false. PDP has no knowledge whether this is the official Wii U release date or not." - PDP's senior vice president of sales and marketing, William Otte





 did Nintendo send their ninjas?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

*Developers Managed To Increase Wii U Framerate?*



> Like any new video game console, it takes time for developers to get used to Nintendo’s forthcoming Wii U. *According to a NeoGAF member, developers are definitely becoming more and more familiar with the Wii U, and have apparently managed to increase the framerate of their Wii U projects, and found ways to enhance images, quality and effects of their games.* The same member also claims that the Wii U GamePad’s sound quality is surprisingly good.





Dat Ideaman.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2012)

That comes with every new piece of hardware, its called "optimization"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

Duh. 

If some of the Wii U projects managed 60FPS (highly doubtful) than i'd cream myself to sleep.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, i'm not going to hope for anything more  The Wii U is more powerful than ps3 and 360. And considering that i still think 360 and PS3 games can look excellent, that's more than praise.

Hopefully there are a lot of games that push the actual hardware of the system.

Wii had a disappointing number. Last Story, Xenoblade, Mario Galaxy ect...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

2x or 4x more powerful in your opinion?

I can see Retro and maybe Nintendo pulling it off, especially Nintendo given how they've outdone themselves with Galaxy. 

No DCKR or SSBB?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2012)

Galaxy looked better than most if not all ps3 games.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> I'm so fucking sick of current gen graphics.



It's called a PC. You should invest in one


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That comes with every new piece of hardware, its called "optimization"



It'll be interesting to see what the limits of what developers can pull out of the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 2x or 4x more powerful in your opinion?
> 
> I can see Retro and maybe Nintendo pulling it off, especially Nintendo given how they've outdone themselves with Galaxy.
> 
> No DCKR or SSBB?



Its no more than twice as powerful as 360 in my opinion, if that. Nintendo's cost cutting would not allow anything more.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm going with either 3 or possibly 4x imo. Just need consumers to break the console out first so i can still their info. 

Just imagine, if the Wii U came out during the beginning of current gen, would you think the PS3 and Wii U would've dominated the 360 in multiplats since the 360 in japan?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes. But that's why Nintendo is playing catch up. The Wii U with its EDRAM cache, and easy to use checks and balances essentially makes it a beefier 360. Its got simple GDDR3 ram compared to that lazy mishmash of ddr2 and VRAM the gamecube and wii had, and a fairly straightforward gpu and cpu. Very easy to program for, just like 360. It would have dominated the 360 at least in the 360's primary strength field(third party development) in combination with Wii's casual gamer attraction.  PS3 with its exclusives would have put it in decent competition but again, Nintendo would never have had this strategy back then because they are taking lessons from Microsoft right now on how to build a modern game console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2012)

Better  than sony micrsoft is a major tech company after all.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't really care about plain graphics being omfg gorgeous, so long as there are no pop-ins, large view distances with great details, NO FUCKING POP INS (hate pop-ins so much), amazing high res textures on everything then yeah.

I also wanna see my legs in first person games. Halo and Dead Island are such few examples. I like having legs yo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

(Why the fuck can't i see the viewing thread user thing under the thread??)



> Yes. But that's why Nintendo is playing catch up. The Wii U with its EDRAM cache, and easy to use checks and balances essentially makes it a beefier 360. Its got simple GDDR3 ram compared to that lazy mishmash of ddr2 and VRAM the gamecube and wii had, and a fairly straightforward gpu and cpu. Very easy to program for, just like 360. It would have dominated the 360 at least in the 360's primary strength field(third party development) in combination with Wii's casual gamer attraction. PS3 with its exclusives would have put it in decent competition but again, Nintendo would never have had this strategy back then because they are taking lessons from Microsoft right now on how to build a modern game console.



Somewhat true but it would've been cool if they did, though i probably would've had to wait longer to buy a Wii U back then since the PS3 was so expensive at it's time lol. I hope Sony doesn't go overboard with their DVD implantation again like they supposedly did with the PS3 so that it won't be expensive again, along with a BETTER architecture so that third party games won't have to suffer.  Hey remember the Luminous Engine? Since it's been confirmed to be scaled down to even where the 3DS & Wii could use it (but would need to have versions made for them) I bet games on the Wii U would look good with it as long even if it's scaled.



> I don't really care about plain graphics being omfg gorgeous, so long as there are no pop-ins, large view distances with great details, NO FUCKING POP INS (hate pop-ins so much), amazing high res textures on everything then yeah.



Don't forget horrendous framerate drops, those are THE WORST.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 29, 2012)

Especially when multiplayer is involved. 

Expect the graphics to fucking drop to shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

Give me some examples besides SA2 battle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2012)

As the generation goes on and tech improves, i expect the same issues that 360 and PS3 have will eventually become common place. I guess the question is, will these consoles be powerful enough to render next gen games at 1080p. Its hard enough to render current gen games at 1080p  with a decent gaming PC, let alone next gen games. 

If they are that powerful, then as tech advances, those advances can be taken into account(aka the consoles can drop from 1080p for example down to 720p bringing in a massive boost to performance that otherwise would not be possible) If current consoles could drop native their resolutions down to 480p without looking like crap, they'd probably be much better optimized today.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

I remember seeing most Gaf users expecting the next gen consoles to have games rendered @ 720p with 30fps native with third party devs not caring much to upscale at a native resolution with their games in order for better performance on graphically taxing games in 3D space. Not that it's any relevant but who knows, Maybe native 720p @ 60fps would do enough for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2012)

That'll probably be the case with a healthy dose of AA. Most console gamers don't really care about resolution anyway as long as the game doesn't look like crap. 720p with a decent AA solution will work fine for people who want those next generation graphics


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2012)

Hopefully with 60 fps as well, dat smooth fps.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2012)

With 720p, i doubt that'll be too hard  most next gen engine demonstrations we've seen so far have been based around 1080p completely unoptimized, so cutting the resolution down significantly should bring those results much closer to possibility


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2012)

Guess what is still around that's right
Wow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Wa_WTPTJ7cQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Guess what is still around that's right
> Wow.



dat Virtual Boy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U RAM talk, mass production and bundles*

We have a pair of rumors coming in about the Wii U. Thought I'd lump them into a single post. First up, some info from our friend Emily Rogers.

- Wii U to feature 1 to 1.5 GB of RAM
- this would be double the Xbox 360
- higher numbers of Wii U RAM heard early was related to dev kits
- dev kits have more RAM for debugging and other dev features

The second rumor comes in from an anonymous source.

- Wii U has gone into mass production
- launch may have multiple SKUs/bundles

What kind of Wii U bundle would make most sense to you? Do you need to have a price attached to a bundle before you make your final call? Let's at least hope that this rumor of bundles is true. It's nice to have options!



*Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 could be heading to Wii U, based on ESRB listing*


Is Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 coming to Wii U? City Interactive hasn?t announced the game for the upcoming console, but the ESRB seems to think that it?s happening.

As shown on this page, Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 was rated for Wii U recently.

The ESRB has been rating a number of unannounced Wii U titles as of late. It recently listed Karateka, Wipeout 3, and Transformers Prime: The Game for the system.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

Heh, the first is basically what most people have known for a while.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2012)

Da fuk is Sniper Ghost Warrior? 

If WiiU comes with a bundle, i'll be on that shit.

I'm still not camping out for that BS, though.. They gotta reel me in better ways..


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a pretty mediocre game from what I hear.  The AI is terrible and it's too linear in design.  Don't have any hopes for the new one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2012)

Sniper ghost warrior 1 was crap and almost unanimously reviled. Why would 2 be any different? If you want a decent sniper game, pick up Sniper Elite V2, atleast then you can shoot Hitler in the face




Eurogamer's analysis on Wii U's power based on everything they've heard from devs and industry sources unrelated to rumors presumably.

So basically, what i've been expecting. Current gen+  nothing wrong with that, but show me the great games nintendo


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2012)

It's gonna be a while before that happens.. ^

Don't trust to hope, with Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

If we get one or two excellent Zelda games out of the Wii U then I will be satisfied.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2012)

I require more. 

If all we get is zelda, I will bitch..  

(I will be happy on the inside, though.. )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2012)

Current gen+? Pfft.

Mid gen makes a bit more sense to me.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 30, 2012)

Current Gen + Final Remix edition? :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

Current Gen v1.5


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Current gen+? Pfft.
> 
> Mid gen makes a bit more sense to me.



A 'mid gen' console, would have 2 GB ram dedicated to games minimum and atleast a 800gflop gpu and a cpu obviously stronger than a 360 CPU.

What we have from our sources is instead 1gb ram, a 400 gflop gpu and a cpu that is actually weaker than 360 and ps3, to the point of being a detriment of the console itself. That's not mid gen  That's Nintendo gen. As i say, that works well for them. But they should not be compared anymore to the other two console's generational output.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm still holding my tongue at the 1GB claim, considering the leaked spec sheet confirmed 1.5 GB (including Bgassassin & Iherre stating possibly 1.5-2GB as well). Aren't CPU clockspeed estimates sometimes irrelevant to determine a system's power comparison to another's unless a game is CPU intensive? Not that your wrong since the CPU is reported to be a bit slower than the 360's. However as i said before that the CPU bottleneck was said to by "rectified" by the final dev kits by Bgassassin for the Wii U, though i cannot put my finger on it until the console releases. 

What do you see the benefits for Nintendo on the Wii U, btw?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

It is probably 1.5 GB of RAM, but 0.5 GB is probably meant for Nintendo stuff like video streaming and whatnot, while the other 1 GB is meant for the actual gaming.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2012)

I just remembered that OS eats up memory too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2012)

OS has 512 MB by rumors, 1GB for games. So your right, it is 1.5 GB ram overall, but 500 of that is eaten up by the OS.

Again, i think the wii u will be an excellently awesome console, but graphics are obviously not going to be its selling point in terms of going forward to a new graphical standard.

Of course for people like me who think current gen graphics are still very good looking, its a little different.

Wii U games are going to look beautiful regardless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2012)

True i suppose.

Yep. Thats where Nintendo shines in their philosophy, they don't focus on just visuals alone. They bring out unique/fun gameplay to their titles and succeed into doing so in spite of mishaps. 

Dat UC3 and Infamous 2. I still can't wait to see Zelda and Mario in 3D HD with awesome gameplay/art style that compliments the visuals.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 to run in native 1080p*




Well..that's news to me 

If a marginally better GPU and double the ram gives you 1080p for current gen games, then i expect Microsoft and Sony to offer native 1080p standard.

Of course we have to take it with a grain of salt because the last scans of Wii U Mass effect 3 were 720p. Hopefully they don't mean its upscaled to 1080p


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

I think this current gen was the real threshold here. We haven't come up with something better than 720p HD and 1080p HD, as far as I know. Sure, Nintendo is playing catch up, but it's not so bad when the 720 and PS4 won't have much to upgrade to, in a visual sense, besides better components inside the systems. I think the big three are now on relatively equal footing. I don't think next gen will be wholly about graphics, but rather about gameplay and what can be done with the actual systems. If the 720 and PS4 want to make a real graphical leap, it's gonna end up being cheaper just to buy a decent, yet superior, PC to play games. Especially when Sony thought that $600 was a good price for a PS3. 

It probably won't be until the gen after next gen that we make another true leap.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2012)

In all honesty, the frame rate and all that BS can, more or less, suck it. 

Take a look at the N64. 

BadASS mother fucking games, when it's competitor (PS) was whoopin its ass in every other department. 

Quality over quantity, I guess is what I'm saying.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

What Shion said.

I think most people would agree anyway. As long as the system has great games, most people won't care about what's ticking inside it.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2012)

You see people, even arch enemies can see eye to eye.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

I wasn't aware we were archenemies.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2012)

Like Batman and The Joker, baby girl.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you the murderous psychopath or the guy running around Gotham dressed like a flying mammal with his underwear on the outside?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2012)

ZombiU new gameplay trailer is just  go and check the thread bitches..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 1080p was error, will run at 720p*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Mass Effect 3 1080p was error, will run at 720p*



Heh.

I like that Zombi-U cover.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Mass Effect 3 1080p was error, will run at 720p*



Called it.



> What Shion said.
> 
> I think most people would agree anyway. As long as the system has great games, most people won't care about what's ticking inside it.



To that to third parties.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

Well with consoles with major differences in hardware coding, it should not be the fault of third parties that they don't feel the need to downscale their engines and put an entirely different team on one console ports. 

360 and ps3 were reasonably equal enough to actually have decent porting between them. Wii was never that way and it looks like Wii U will follow that. You still will probably have to degrade significantly, and while working on the core game, the actual devs aren't going to do this. It just costs too much. If anything, they'll just outsource it to second or third rate devs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

I never implied it was their faults, it's understandable but it's disappointing that the console will have to possibly miss out on support once again after the two next gen consoles come out. In my view, it stinks. But i cannot do anything about and i'll possibly have to wait for the PS4 for third party games even longer after a reasonable price drop happens, since i hated doing the same thing with the PS3 due to Sony's retardation post-launch of the PS3 including the Wii having shovelwares galore besides Nintendo's IP's and studios. Not saying the Wii didn't have great games, it did. But the shovelware was just too much and it irks me that third parties used the Wii as a dumpster for crap titles while the PS3/360 had the goods, it's understandable given the Wii's lack of power and other things but with how the highest selling Nintendo console got the biggest short end of the stick with support it leaves my mouth sour. 

Three gens in a row since the N64 they'v lost third party support towards their competitors, not saying i didn't enjoy the N64, GC, & Wii but be honest with me. Would you have not liked to have multiplatform games of third party titles on Nintendo systems for once?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

Think of it this way Senju...Nintendo markets their consoles toward an audience and only that audience. Everyone else not in that demographic is excluded. Not just fans but developers, publishers, and the entire outlook of the company itself. For that to change, they(Nintendo) would have to change the very thing that they have come to see themselves as. There's just nothing we can do about it except support them fully. I'd rather them be here today and confident in their somewhat flawed strategy, than gone tomorrow fumbling around trying to change that to tailor to everyone. That can work, but its risky and its hardly ever certain to succeed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

You have a point i guess, its just that to me it's rather unfortunate that Nintendo's philosophy gets shafted by many other companies even if their's is very different. You always here "they should go third party, nintendo can't go on using this strategy much longer, no third party support = no buy = fail console, etc" doom gloom from the usual console fanboys who preach about Nintendo always being behind. It's true that they technically are but at least this time they're trying with other things to make the console more appealing and accessible, like their online infrastructure for sure. Inu i know that you and i are looking forward to this console and i can definitely see it being awesome in the long run but you gotta admit the support might look bleak especially towards the end of it's life cycle like the Wii's since the PS3/360 are still getting more quality games announced in comparison. 

I'm not mad at Nintendo or anything, it's just this one aspect of support they receive is what i find upsetting.  I'm still looking forward to the Wii U and at least the 3DS could fill my void with great third party support.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

I can see what your saying definitely, but look on the bright side. A lot can change. We thought the 3DS was dead and buried at launch now look at it. We thought Vita was going to dominate 3DS, look at it. We thought Sony was going to dominate the current gen and make Nintendo and Microsoft look so bad they would never even show their faces after their humiliation to PS2, look at it now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

Well that usually cheers me up (and down given Sony's fuck ups). I guess i can't be that mad afterall, since Iwata really helped Nintendo get back on track......including the DS. pek Thank goodness the 3DS pulled through since it's now my favorite handheld atm, and since the Wii U's gamepad is one of the major reasons of what sold me on it with the possibilities of off-screen gameplay i could imagine Dat HD Mario/Zelda.  *IF* the Wii U's library manages to be at least moderately better than the Wii's with a dash of casual things here and there then i'll be in nice terms with the console from then on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I can see what your saying definitely, but look on the bright side. A lot can change. We thought the 3DS was dead and buried at launch now look at it. We thought Vita was going to dominate 3DS, look at it. We thought Sony was going to dominate the current gen and make Nintendo and Microsoft look so bad they would never even show their faces after their humiliation to PS2, look at it now.



I never thought those things


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

Even though the first two are debatable, you'd be hardpressed to not be a Sony dominated fanboy last gen, its almost impossible


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

I wonder how the PS4 will go in terms of marketing and stuff.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 1, 2012)

Playstation 4 for only $399.99! (999,999,999)
Games for only $50! (with half the game locked on our new super bluray for an additional $50)

Controller, cables or even the fucking box not included.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

And the best part. Online will be based on a three month $79 subscription fee, $69 for each additional DLC, and $29 for add-on blu ray content plus tax. Thats also not including a fee for the service provider that you'll have to shell out once you insert a blu ray disc in. Which will not immediately play the disc until you subscribe to *another* subscription fee worth $89 to install, and $19 for any non-indenticle blue ray disc that was not once inserted before.

Jolly plan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2012)

i haven't been keeping whit Wii U news , have achievement similar to the Xbox 360 or PS3 Trouphys been confirmed?


----------



## DedValve (Sep 2, 2012)

I think their called challenges or rewards or whatever but yeah WiiU followed the achievement train. Can't blame 'em.

So can't wait to do the challenge of beating ZombiU with one life


----------



## DedValve (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't forget, always online connection or no startup and no used games. Ever. EVER. 

Maybe they'll pull a microsoft and fill the dashboard with ads and you have to go through loops and hoops just to play your damn game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even though the first two are debatable, you'd be hardpressed to not be a Sony dominated fanboy last gen, its almost impossible



I am error.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I think their called challenges or rewards or whatever but yeah WiiU followed the achievement train. Can't blame 'em.
> 
> So can't wait to do the challenge of beating ZombiU with one life


have it been confirmed by Nintendo?


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Playstation 4 for only $399.99! (999,999,999)
> Games for only $50! (with half the game locked on our new super bluray for an additional $50)
> 
> Controller, cables or even the fucking box not included.



You still mad cause Nintendo is second rate?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

A company with over 70% control of the Japanese market is second rate, gotcha.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

Second rate when it comes to third party games


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep, too bad you never specified that at first. 

However their 1st/2nd party exclusives including SSB and Xenoblade make up for it.  

Your not instigating something around here are you?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2012)

Ultimately... who gives a shit?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Umm.....you did, just now?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2012)

Not a shit or fuck, baby girl.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for your contradiction, horse piss.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2012)

Dunno who you're talkin to, but there can be no contradiction to one who, simply, gives no shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Actually, there can be, since...you know....responded to my posts claiming "who/not giving a shit" when you clearly do, and just did once again. 

Owned and smacked, bitch.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll give a shit once I've said something regarding the topic... Given that I said 'I give no shit' implies: I give no shit.

Trying to instigate things on me won't work, son. You're playing my ball game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

.........I was only joking with you.....but lets move on shall we? 

Like how there's gonna be account for the 3DS once the Wii U gets launched and fully online.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Wii U RAM talk, mass production and bundles*
> 
> We have a pair of rumors coming in about the Wii U. Thought I'd lump them into a single post. First up, some info from our friend Emily Rogers.
> 
> ...


by today standards 1.5 GB RAM is nothing.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> by today standards 1.5 GB RAM is nothing.



It's quite good for consoles.

I hope you're not one of those people that compares consoles to PCs and then proceeds to proclaim how PCs are #1.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Unannounced fantasy medieval RPG coming to Wii U?*



An unannounced medieval RPG could be heading to the Wii U. The console is mentioned in a French job posting.

Take a look at this rough translation:



> Unannounced big budget (multi million dollar/euro) Fantasy Medieval Role-Playing is in the works.
> The game is for PC / Mac / console.   It is currently in pre-production.
> The job listing mentions “innovative peripherals (including Wii U)”.  Wii U is the only console mentioned on the job listing.
> IS is a company being created based in Montreuil, Paris (France).
> ...



Another posting was discovered on DeviantArt, and it sounds very much like the first one:



> “We’re currently looking for freelances high poly 3D artists.
> The project is a video game, an heroic fantasy RPG with higly detailled armors (~500 000 polys per character).  It’s not for real time, rather for rendering, 3D printing and other things of the same kind.
> 
> It’s a big project with a big budget (several millions dollars), but also with a lot of work.  Compensation will depend on quality and percentage of completion, from hundreds to thousands of dollars per character.“



Marc Kruzic appears to be behind this unannounced title as the game’s creator. He’s a project manager at Earthlings Games, and was involved with EA and Chillingo for a number of interactive storytelling children games for the iPad/iPhone/Android.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Dragon Quest X Wii U Details Confirmed For Tokyo Game Show*



> Dreaming of a worldwide release
> 
> Dragon Quest X on Wii arrived in Japan a month ago and has been selling in good numbers, albeit below the normal expectations for the series. This has no doubt been influenced by the waning influence of Wii, but Square Enix is now preparing to reveal Dragon Quest X on Wii U at the upcoming Tokyo Game Show, building some delicious hype at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

I would buy Dragon Quest X. I always love me some DQ.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

The Wii U is just about 15 times more powerful than the Wii, i want to see a DQ game that looks 15x better on the Wii U.


REALLY. All of this arguing over ram is ridiculous. Look at what the 360 has been able to accomplish with a meager 500MB of unified ram(even less than that for games though because it has to be shared with OS resources). Now compare that to Wii U's more than double the ram.  

This console has more than enough juice to make detailed environments. If only Nintendo would stop pussyfooting around and show the best looking games instead of hiding them like a surprise, that would be great


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, considering the art style of DQ, we might not be able to see something that looks 15 times better without it becoming too realistic.


And I'm still waiting for the Dragon Warrior Monsters 3DS remake to be localized.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

Could always use some DQ


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's quite good for consoles.
> 
> *I hope you're not one of those people that compares consoles to PCs and then proceeds to proclaim how PCs are #1. *


not really, it just that 1.5 GB RAM feel too low for a 2012-2013 console.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> not really, it just that 1.5 GB RAM feel too low for a 2012-2013 console.



Well, consoles are optimized for gaming, while PCs usually aren't. So consoles are able to do a lot more with a lot less. Heck, the 360 only had 512 MB for everything, while the WiiU has 1 GB set aside for just gaming alone. So I think it'll be just fine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

And we don't even want to compare ram counts for PS3. That had only 256 MB of ram for actual games, and another 256 of video ram. That's why most multiplatform games are inferior to their 360 counterparts usually.

Now think of what the Wii U's got. 1 GB, about 4 times as much as PS3.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

I wonder what the 720 and PS4 will have. Part of me thinks that they'll maybe have 2 GB of RAM just for games. They'll no doubt have more than the WiiU.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder what the 720 and PS4 will have. Part of me thinks that they'll maybe have 2 GB of RAM just for games. They'll no doubt have more than the WiiU.



Maybe not. 



Inuhanyou said:


> And we don't even want to compare ram counts for PS3. That had only 256 MB of ram for actual games, and another 256 of video ram. That's why most multiplatform games are inferior to their 360 counterparts usually.
> 
> Now think of what the Wii U's got. 1 GB, about 4 times as much as PS3.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, of course I saw Inu's post. 

But maybe they won't have more than the WiiU, who knows. It all depends on affordability. And the fact that the PS4 and 720 probably won't be making any huge leaps. The gap is going to be significantly less between the WiiU and the PS4/720 than it was between the Wii and the PS3/360.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

The only improvements i could envision with the PS4/720 gaps are particles, A.I. and more shaders along with other minor stuff. Too me, current gen graphics have really hit an all time high since the arrivals of the PS3/360. While i'm sure people will notice the gap, i have a hard time imagining what visuals will look like compared to what we got now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The only improvements i could envision with the PS4/720 gaps are particles, A.I. and more shaders along with other minor stuff. Too me, current gen graphics have really hit an all time high since the arrivals of the PS3/360. While i'm sure people will notice the gap, i have a hard time imagining what visuals will look like compared to what we got now.



I imagine it would be about the same to a person seeing 64 bit when all they know is 8bit.
Who knows.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder what the 720 and PS4 will have. Part of me thinks that they'll maybe have 2 GB of RAM just for games. They'll no doubt have more than the WiiU.



The power gap of next gen will not be anywhere as large as the 360/ps3 and Wii. Considering affordability at this time for actual high end components, even custom made ones, its impossible. Comparing 64 MB of slow V ram and a 12 gflop gpu against a console with 512 mb of GDDR3 ram and 250 gflop gpu is ridiculous. While there are PC components out there, that if put into a console could replicate the current gen situation even for Wii U's increase(i mean making the Wii U look like a wii in terms of pure horsepower), its not happening because that would be unfeasible due to how much those components would actually cost and being able to make them run in a console at this point without it exploding. But regardless, the increase we will get will be massive, and it will be noticeable.

The rumors have the 720 pegged at 4 to 6 GB of unknown memory(probably GDDR3) while we have rumors of ps4 with 2gb of ggdr5(which is equivalent to 4gb of GDDR3.)

With Wii U's 1 GB of dedicated gaming memory, its going to have a tough time in the comparison department, but on its own, the power isn't bad at all.


To put it simply, the next gen won't be a replica of current gen by any means in terms of power, but it won't be a last gen situation either.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder what the 720 and PS4 will have. Part of me thinks that they'll maybe have 2 GB of RAM just for games. They'll no doubt have more than the WiiU.


? am thinking it will be between 6-8 GB.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

*Wii U possibly getting Unreal Engine 4 support?*



Take this as speculation since Iherre was checking platforms supported by UE4, and stated in the lines of "some surprises".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Wii U possibly getting Unreal Engine 4 support?*
> 
> 
> 
> Take this as speculation since Iherre was checking platforms supported by UE4, and stated in the lines of "some surprises".


 UE4 sucks, it is all about the Fox Engine now..


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, that would be good news for the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> UE4 sucks, it is all about the Fox Engine now..



Don't be stupid, no one except konami has rights to that engine. Next gen will be a combination of all the major engines together that will change the industry. That's cryengine 3, fox engine, luminous studio engine, UE4, frostbite 2, you name it

But in any case, didn't we already know that the wii u could support UE4 a while ago?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Malving was only joking, Inuhanyou. 

Well yes but with this bit of suggested info, it concerns with Epic possibly having the Wii U as part of their list of targeted platforms. Going by what Bgassassin and Ideaman are implying with Iherre's post i believe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

WELL MAKE IT CLEAR MALV AND MAYBE I WON'T GO APESHIT 

This is the internet after all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou hurt my feelings lol.... I want to sue him.  and yes I believe the UE4 is old news? maybe more confirmation?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't have any money so you would not get much lol


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sure sony has abandoned the thought that they'll be able to sell a $600 console and survive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I'm sure sony has abandoned the thought that they'll be able to sell a $600 console and survive.



They know that it wouldn't be enough a 1000$ dollar console however.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

Hopefully during the gen after next gen, Nintendo may finally be able to catch up with the competitors. 

At least next gen, the gap is significantly decreasing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I'm sure sony has abandoned the thought that they'll be able to sell a $600 console and survive.



Thing is, you don't have to sell it for 600 dollars to actually make a significantly more powerful console. What made the PS3 initially so expensive has been eliminated for the most part going into next gen, so its not even an issue of that kind of thing. Blu ray costs have gone down, they aren't equipping the cell as far as we know, so it should not be looked at like that


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a feeling that the 720 and PS4 will probably be somewhere around $400. It sounds about right. While the WiiU will probably be $300, _maybe_ down near $250.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

Well the Wii was 250 correct? It might be that. But again, Wii U has that tablet standard with every console so who knows how much that took to manufacture by itself. A normal controller is expensive enough, so a tablet with a screen on it is gonna boost that price. Nowhere under 300$ in that case


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well the Wii was 250 correct? It might be that. But again, Wii U has that tablet standard with every console so who knows how much that took to manufacture by itself. A normal controller is expensive enough, so a tablet with a screen on it is gonna boost that price. Nowhere under 300$ in that case



I'm definitely thinking $300 in that case. There will probably be a "Pro" Bundle as well for $350 that comes with a game and the WiiU Pro Controller along with the tablet controller. Bundles are all the rage during Christmas time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Wii U: Amazon distributor claims Nov 11 release, $249 price tag. 3 Bundles*

Video Product Distributors – the same company that supplies stock to Amazon and Blockbuster – has posted up SKU, price and release date information for Wii U in North America.

NintendoLife made the discovery, and reports that VPD has posted the following details on Wii U’s North American launch:

WIIU SYSTEM – GM – 11/11/12 $249.99
WIIU SYSTEM W/ – GM – 11/11/12 $299.99
WIIU SYSTEM 349 W/ – GM – 11/11/12 $349.99


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

Ooooooh


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ooooooh


 It seem it is legit. People from neogaf confirmed source.. Now 3 bundles? O_O


----------



## DedValve (Sep 4, 2012)

a 250$ price tag as the cheapest bundle? Sony is so fucked.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2012)

Wii U looks interesting but what bothers me if it will have the same game library of the original Wii which primarily consists of games for 6 year olds.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

3 bundles sounds delightful. I wonder what will set them apart.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> 3 bundles sounds delightful. I wonder what will set them apart.



Yeah I wonder too.. Maybe the $350 is with the Pro controller?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

250!? Holysheeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Its pathetic that Sony and Microsoft still have versions of their console over that 7 years on, they are so effed without a price cut soonish. I don't know a dude alive who would pay 350 for a nintendo land pack in


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 250!? Holysheeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Its pathetic that Sony and Microsoft still have versions of their console over that 7 years on, they are so effed without a price cut soonish. I don't know a dude alive who would pay 350 for a nintendo land pack in



I wish I could say it might not be a Nintendo Land pack-in, but there's no other game it could be.  Unless Nintendo Land ends up coming with the WiiU, like Wii Sports did with the Wii, and it means that the bundles consist of something else.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

$250 seems like a rather good price.  Now to see how well it will do.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm gonna guess that the $300 includes an extra controller and the $350 comes with a controller and a game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2012)

$250? Hot dog, the Wii U will fucking sell like hot cakes if that were the case. Sony & MS would get raped again in sales. O.o


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Wii U Zelda coming in 2014, will be biggest Zelda game ever*




> According to our source in Japan, Nintendo is betting big on the next Zelda game, set for release in 2014 on the Wii U. This comes from the same source that accurately predicted Wii U achievements in the past, and broke the news Nintendo was working on a Wii U social network, which turned out to be Miiverse. So we?re quite confident in this information. The source is from within Nintendo and has seen the new Zelda game in action. He?s impressed, to say the least.
> 
> The first bit of information concerns the visual style of the game. Many Zelda fans are hoping for a darker, Twilight Princes-like Zelda on the Wii U, but it looks like Nintendo is sticking to most recent Zelda art style, found in Skyward Sword. ?Nintendo is sticking to the core values of Zelda, while trying to appeal to a wide range of gamers, casual and hardcore?, our source told us, adding, ?They feel they?ve found the sweet spot with Skyward Sword, and they?re continuing this approach with the Wii U Zelda game?.
> 
> ...


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U Zelda coming in 2014, will be biggest Zelda game ever*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 4, 2012)

This device doesn't look that promising.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

Fuck you Nintendo.  Don't make me go buy a Wii U for that Zelda game.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 4, 2012)

heylove said:


> Fuck you Nintendo.  Don't make me go buy a Wii U for that Zelda game.



but you will


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

So are they decrying "AAA" third party budgets now?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

I remember Nintendo explicitly mocking "other game companies and their absurd gaming budgets and development times" as if they were somehow immune to modern game development and just so genius and _traditional_ about how things should be done.

Ya got lucky after 2 generations of failures Nintendo, don't let it go to your head now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember Nintendo explicitly mocking "other game companies and their absurd gaming budgets and development times" as if they were somehow immune to modern game development and just so genius and _traditional_ about how things should be done.
> 
> Ya got lucky after 2 generations of failures Nintendo, don't let it go to your head now


 If they are going all out with one of their series now, I don't see as a change of mind or path.. Maybe Nintendo feel the need to make this bold move? "Budget wise"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't disparage them for that, what i do disparage them for is being hypocrites until it came time where they could no longer afford it


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> but you will



Perhaps, I'll need to see the game in action first.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U Zelda coming in 2014, will be biggest Zelda game ever*



Jeez... all that does sound titillating.... 

Shoot, will I end up buying my first Zelda game in 2014? If this source rings true and it's as epic as it's being portrayed, it's looking that way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2012)

Online only works with something like 4 swords anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2012)

Hot Cakes don't sell...

Condoms sell more that fucking hot cakes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 5, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa $250, holy shit. It's actually affordable.



Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U Zelda coming in 2014, will be biggest Zelda game ever*





> *HD graphics, same visual style as Skyward Sword
> 
> *



If it looks as sexy as that TGS cgi trailer of SS, then take my money now!


----------



## Ari (Sep 5, 2012)

i expect a paper mario for the wii u


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Ari said:


> i expect a paper mario for the wii u



There will most likely be one. There's been a Paper Mario on every major Nintendo console since the N64. There's even one coming out on the 3DS. So the series definitely isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Lets see vita or wii U, vita or wii U HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


Death-kun said:


> There will most likely be one. There's been a Paper Mario on every major Nintendo console since the N64. There's even one coming out on the 3DS. So the series definitely isn't going anywhere.



It is to going somewhere


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

I mean that it's not leaving us or going byebye anytime soon. The series is sticking around.


----------



## Ari (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> There will most likely be one. There's been a Paper Mario on every major Nintendo console since the N64. There's even one coming out on the 3DS. So the series definitely isn't going anywhere.



it also has to be 4x better than ttyd


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I mean that it's not leaving us or going byebye anytime soon. The series is sticking around.



It can't be sticking around if it's going somewhere. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I knew what you meant.  
Making fun how those phrases are used is all.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Ari said:


> it also has to be 4x better than ttyd



But ttyd was the best Paper Mario. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It can't be sticking around if it's going somewhere.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*head explodes*


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh god.. I thought people gave up on that shit a while ago.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 5, 2012)

They need to bring everything out. ALl the old nintendo franchises, F-zero, Star Fox Earthbound, etc.

And some remakes , Xenogears, FF7 ( for the FF nuts) would really bring back many. A lot of fans love FF 7 if that was exclusive for the wii U Nintendo would be sure to secure a shitload of RPG fans. Worse if Chrono trigger got one too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Nintendo renews Wave Race trademark*





> Nintendo renewed Wave Race trademark on Aug.15,2012  ? (Last registration was 1993 . A year after Wave Race Game Boy)


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2012)

Ari said:


> it also has to be 4x better than ttyd



And longer


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 5, 2012)

*Wii U CPU benchmark?*



> So, as I have no PS3 or Xbox360 figures, I benchmarked the only Windows machine I had access to: my HTPC. It's a custom built AMD A6-3500. I used the same Wwise version (2012.2) and the built in profiler (average over 60 samples). I tested the exact same effects using the default settings. Baseline is 0.2785%.
> 
> Mono delay, default settings: 0.2825% (0.04% increase)
> Peak limiter, default settings: 0.3572% (0.08% increase)
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

Unfortunately that means absolutely nothing


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 5, 2012)

I just posted the dang thing for the hell of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2012)

*RUMOR: Wii U European launch date and price revealed?*

Retail chain FNAC has listed the Wii U launch date as December 7, 2012 and at a price of ?349. The retailer has put out promotional items listing the previous information. Does this mean that the Wii U launch date and price are finally confirmed? It certainly looks plausible. Rumors have been going around that Europe would see a later launch date than the rest of the world. Looks like we have to mark this as rumor for now.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 5, 2012)

Interesting interesting


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2012)

Of course, it would be a French retailer lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Of course, it would be a* French *retailer lol.


 Nintendo Ninjas number one enemies!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 5, 2012)

December? Don't know it want....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> December? Don't know it want....



you french?
Besides this is too far away to say for sure.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in France, but won't be around around the winter time.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2012)

France huh, do you eat frogs?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

That is a common misconception, frog legs are actually a niche delicacy.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2012)

So just like in the US. That's boring 

Well at *least* tell us they have a ridiculously high quantity of cheeses in their stores.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yes they do, lots of cheeses.  And wine and champagne isn't just something you find at a liquor store, they usually have at least two aisles dedicated to them even in the smallest of grocery stores.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds like my kinda stores.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cheeeeeessee~


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the ones with naked ladies in em'.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think you're in the right kind of store.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2012)

No, no... I'm definitely in the right place...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Since sony threads are nonexistant now...
[YOUTUBE]Qe-SpjInztQ[/YOUTUBE]
0:00-8:20
Dat sony.


----------



## Ari (Sep 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> But ttyd was the best Paper Mario.



exactly



Shirker said:


> And longer



yes


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2012)

*BioShock Infinite coming to Wii U... long after PS3/360*

Despite the fact that the console hasn't even been released yet, the Wii U has already become a bastion for late PS3/360 ports, including Mass Effect 3, Ninja Gaiden 3, Darksiders 2, and Batman: Arkham City to name a few. While these dated games don't do a heck of a lot to build confidence in consumers that 3rd parties are going to prioritize development on the Wii U, they at least come with the excuse that the Wii U wasn't on the market at the time of their original release. 

BioShock Infinite has no such excuse. Word is that development of Wii U port of the game won't be starting until after the PS3/360 version is done. That's nice for the people who want the game but are in no rush to play it, who also plan to buy a Wii U, but never intend to own a PS3/360. Just how many people like that are there on the planet? Twenty five? Thirty?

Players gauge how seriously developers take the creation of their games in a lot of different ways: visual polish, variety of features, and timeliness of release, to name a few. Bringing your game to a console long after it's already available on the competition makes it feel like an afterthought. The idea that third parties don't put their best resources towards Nintendo consoles is already a core belief among many in the gaming community. This kind of late porting will promulgate that notion, perpetuating the old pattern of consumers ignoring third party games on the Wii U, lower sales of multi-platform Wii U titles, diminished third party support on the console, and so forth.

Watching third parties working on Nintendo consoles is often like watching a train wreck in slow motion. It doesn't matter how much you scream, there's nothing you can do to alter their doomed course for failure. Still, I'd rather scream than not scream. There is always a chance that someone will hear, right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2012)

It can't really be helped can it? A majority of third party titles coming out this or next year have been planned for 360 and PS3 long before the Wii U was apart of the equation.....its a sad thing, it really is.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

Or maybe they want to see how it will sell before decided on weather or not their title should go multiplat on the console in benefit on it's sales?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2012)

Both of those factors are in play, unfortunately it will hurt the wii u's actual lineup


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

Not until we see how it will do, it's best to at least anticipate until further notice before initiating the alarm.


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2012)

It sure does suck that Bioshock Infinite will be out later on the Wii U. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2012)

At least BioShock Infinite on the WiiU will be the definitive version, most likely.


----------



## ShangDOh (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmm the Wii U lineup seems to...mirror that of the Wii aka a shit ton of ports. I hope this trend changes since the only reason right now I have to buy the Wii U is the next Zelda.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 10, 2012)

The Wii U line-up mirrors that of all new system line-ups.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2012)

So.... It's gonna suck ass?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So.... It's gonna suck ass?


 We will know this Thursday... is your ass ready for it?:33:33


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So.... It's gonna suck ass?



The launch lineup?  For the most part, yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2012)

Let's face it, when has a launch lineup ever been good? 

Never, that's when.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Let's face it, when has a launch lineup ever been good?
> 
> Never, that's when.




I disagree, the Nintendo 64 launched with Super Mario 64, that game alone makes that launch amazing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> We will know this Thursday... is your ass ready for it?:33:33



Oh please... My ass ready enough to endure a large Mandingo cock.



Sotei said:


> I disagree, the Nintendo 64 launched with Super Mario 64, that game alone makes that launch amazing.



What this mother fucker said. ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

^Didn't the GC also had good launch titles? Also:

*Yes, Wii U's final form will be on display this week*



> Just incase you didn't realize it, Nintendo is going to show the Wii U in its final form this week. That form will be shown on Thursday at Nintendo's Wii U event. It'll be interesting to see if anything has changed since E3!


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

INB4 nothing has changed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Final Form? Like there are different levels like Frieza? This aint no dragonball z bitch. Just fucking show the retail unit or fuck the fuck off


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Final Form? Like there are different levels like Frieza? This aint no dragonball z bitch. Just fucking show the retail unit or fuck the fuck off



Why so mad? Final form obviously means that it's going to be the finished product that will be released into retail. There will probably be a few cosmetic differences from what we've seen before, most likely, but that's about it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2012)

I feel like Shion hacked Inu's account.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

Shion couldn't hack his way into a paper bag.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Nintendo Direct EU - 13th September, 4PM CET (Wii U confirmed for EU this year)*

Nintendo Direct 13th 4PM for Euro people, Nintendo just confirmed. Wii U will be out at the end of the year.





Daan Koopman ‏@NintenDaan

*European Nintendo Direct planned for this Thursday. The fun starts 16:00 CET! *

Daan Koopman ‏@NintenDaan

*The focus WILL be on Wii U and for the NA folk unaware, this takes place at the same time as the US event. *



The Wii U is not even out and we already have a NoA vs NoE situation


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Rumour: Wii U final specs*



> CPU: ?Espresso? CPU on the Wii U has three enhanced Broadway cores
> 
> GPU: ?GPU7? AMD Radeon?-based High Definition GPU. Unique API = GX2, which supports Shader Model 4.0 (DirectX 10.1 and OpenGL 3.3 equivalent functionality)
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh come on rumored specs, be more specific when it comes to the gpu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Rumor: Wii U CPU is 3 Wii CPU Cores clocked a bit higher "enhanced broadway" Codename: Espresso*



Espresso at B3D forums has posted that the CPU in the Wii U is basically  the Wii CPU with 3 Cores & clocked higher, this is not the 1st time that he posted these specs.

he also said that the CPU has 3MB of edram.



> It isn't power7. it isn't SPU or cell. it isn't a 4xx. It is the same core as Wii, with 3 of them and larger L2's, clocked a little bit faster.
> 
> "Write gatherer per core. Locked (L1d) cache DMA per core." are features straight from the Wii and GC PPC.
> 
> 3MB of edram on the CPU for the 512/512/2048 L2 caches listed a few pages ago.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

So that's why it wasn't a cpu that surpassed everything in the current generation.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

lolol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Ayane goes playable in Wii U version of Ninja Gaiden III*



In some ways, Ninja Gaiden III: Razor’s Edge is like a completely new game. While the Wii U version uses the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 release as its base, Team Ninja is making a number of additions and changes to the core formula.

Razor’s Edge features tougher AI, dismemberment, an upgrade system, and more. Players can accumulate currency by pulling off combos, and can then use the cash to purchase moves, sword upgrades, and magic spells. You’ll be able to view some of the more complex combos right on the Wii U GamePad for further assistance.

According to the latest Game Informer, Team Ninja will also be including Ayane as a playable character. She’ll have her own “narrative-expanding missions”, complete with a new move set.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*RUMOR - GameStop taking Wii U preorders Thursday, bundle talk, pricing, release and more*

I've gotten a handful of messages today from readers that have hit up their local GameStop for Wii U preorder info. Some of the info lines up, so I'll share the tidbits that have been consistently sent in.

- Wii U preorders open this Thursday
- $50 minimum to preorder
- 3 different bundles 
- bundles start at $250 and go up to $350 
- Wii U due out the week before Thanksgiving
- quantities will be very limited

Thanks to all of our tipsters for sending in these details! We'll find out the real deal soon enough!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2012)

So much news. 

Also, is the rumored Wii U spec thing that Malvy posted something i should be happy about?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

It depends on who you are. All it really does is confirm what we already knew. Wii U is current gen+


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2012)

Enhanced Broadway CPU? Seriously Nintendo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thursday may be a fun day.. NoA vs NoE thing is interesting imo..



EpicBroFist said:


> Enhanced Broadway CPU? Seriously Nintendo


 a lot of people are having a hard time on believing that. I dunno what to say. IBM lied to us?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Wii U CPU is 3 Wii CPU Cores clocked a bit higher "enhanced broadway" Codename: Espresso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It depends on who you are. All it really does is confirm what we already knew. Wii U is *Xbox360+*




fixed 

Apparently the Espresso CPU is near the equivalent of the Xenon.

But it does really give you the impression of a supercharged 360 right down to its design innards. The 360 struggles with 500mb of ram, Wii U gets 1gb, 360 struggles with 10mb edRAM Wii U gets 32, 360 runs on dvds so movies run blocky and all macroblockish, Wii U has a bluray sized disk.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a lot of people are having a hard time on believing that. I dunno what to say. IBM lied to us?



The Wii U is using the Wii's CPU and the Wii's CPU was basically an overclocked GC CPU, pretty weak sauce if you ask me. I guess Nintendo is doing it for the Backwards compatibility. 



Inuhanyou said:


> fixed
> 
> Apparently the Espresso CPU is near the equivalent of the Xenon.
> 
> But it does really give you the impression of a supercharged 360 right down to its design innards. The 360 struggles with 500mb of ram, Wii U gets 1gb, 360 struggles with 10mb edRAM Wii U gets 32, 360 runs on dvds so movies run blocky and all macroblockish, Wii U has a bluray sized disk.



So basically the Wii U is like Tien, it looks strong and is fun to watch assuming you haven't seen Goku and Vegeta (Xbox 8 and PS4) fuck shit up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> The Wii U is using the Wii's CPU and the Wii's CPU was basically an overclocked GC CPU, pretty weak sauce if you ask me. I guess Nintendo is doing it for the Backwards compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically the Wii U is like Tien, it looks strong and is fun to watch assuming you haven't seen Goku and Vegeta (Xbox 8 and PS4) fuck shit up.



Basically  Tien was strong though, strongest human on earth(although with krillin i may be wrong), just nowhere near the mainstays of the series. 

Wii U will be the same. It'll be fine for what its designed to do, and Nintendo knows this. They have already said they don't care about the tech race.

If your aiming to win a World Tournament and Tien is the only Z-fighter competing, really it hardly matters if the other Z fighters show up. Hell you could say that about Yamcha or Chaotzu


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2012)

At least we know the Wii U's hardware won't be as hard to port on as the PS3's.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree. Its relatively much easier to develop for. Numerous devs have come out and said that porting their games is pretty easy. Also not only does Wii U have more power than 360 and PS3, it has a lot of the DX10 feature set, such as shader model 4.0. Now i think this will be one of the more important things for Wii U going forward, as it will make a huge difference on how games actually look.

Take a look at 3DS. Its essentially an original xbox with more ram, but it has better shaders which allow it to make games like Resident evil Revelations. With shaders on that game, it tricked people into thinking it looked much closer to Resident Evil 5 than Resident evil 4. That's how big a difference shaders make to graphics.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2012)

Yepperz. pek Imagine it, if the Wii U manages to at least do well among US/JAP areas then i could see devs going for the Wii U than the 360 in multiplats with the PS3 since Nintendo's brand is more popular in japan than MS and can could hold more disc data remember FFXIII 360 version?. Though it's not guaranteed i'll have to say.

? You told me before that the 3DS was "_half a gamecube_". Since the Xbox is slightly more stronger than the GC, correct? 

Also, NeoGAF is having a meltdown over the spec rumor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

I only meant "half a gamecube" in terms of raw components. As it only needs a fraction of the same power on such a small screen to actually output to the same level.  If we're talking specifics, the 3DS has twice the ram of the Xbox(128mb(overall) with 92mb for games as opposed to 64mb for xbox)

But the actual gpu processor is around the same level as the original Xbox with better(aka current console generation) level shaders.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2012)

*Ooooooooooooh* thanks for clearing that out for me. I was confused with how you phrased that term when i made a thread regarding about it's power last time. I knew that about the RAM, it was great that Nintendo doubled it over before the 3DS's initial release. Also could the same thing be said when comparing the 3DS to the Wii in power? (since i already know that the 3DS outclasses the Wii's memory).

Especially the shaders.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes actually. This is a strange time for nintendo in that their handheld is actually more powerful than their console on the market. That's what you get for reusing decade old tech though i suppose for 2 gens  It starts to get really obvious. Although i have to admit that if they had added modern shaders to the Wii, it would have made a huge difference as well like the 3DS. 

What people have to understand going forward as we leap into another generation of hardware, is that the huge LEAP from last gen to this gen and how gamers saw the huge leap in game graphics had a lot to do with shader enhancements, not the overall power of the console. If the previous generation of consoles had today's shaders, the gap would not have looked as big from ps2 to ps3 for example. For the simple fact is, shaders in how they are performed today did not exist at those times. Xbox toyed with shaders but very primitive ones, which got us games like Doom 3 and Chronicles of riddick. But they were too early, that's why they weren't used very much at the time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2012)

Indeed really. Though i'm actually kinda glad for it since i thought that while the Wii was inferior visually to the PS3/360 it *DID* have great looking games like Galaxy and Sonic Colors. If you ironically look at it this way, the people that disliked the Wii for lack of third party support can route for the 3DS instead since it has slightly more power (or is still on-par?) and better support from most third party devs. 

I....never actually looked it that way now that you've mentioned it. If modern shaders could look really good on a Nintendo handheld then one could wonder what the PS4/720 will output visually to make both consoles look all the different in comparison to their current gen counterparts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Well technological advances always are there even in hard to see areas. Wii U will have shader model 4.0, but next gen consoles like PS4 and 720 will most likely support shader model 5.0 which brings a huge list of advancements graphically and efficiency-wise to the table that weren't previously there in addition to the raw boost in power.

Shaders go a long way when emulating the "look" of modern games, but that's still just one thing you have to look at.

I should also add for context that PS3 and 360 have equivalent of Shader Model 3.0.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> At least we know the Wii U's hardware won't be as hard to port on as the PS3's.



That will probably be true until PS4/Xbox 720 come out.  Once those consoles come out I see that dynamic changing quite a bit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, third parties love d'em tech advances.


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2012)

So, can I get the link to the WiiU's rumoured specs?


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

Darth said:


> So, can I get the link to the WiiU's rumoured specs?





Nothing too specific.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2012)

It's still a next gen console (just like the Wii was current gen) whether you approve of it or not, just not power wise given with what the spec sheet seems to dictate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Listen to Senju 

Generations aren't defined by power or even features really. Its simply the title of the next in line  Wii U IS next gen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2012)

It's all just rumors


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Even the WiiU is a rumor


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Nintendo Direct 2012.9.13 - Sep. 13, 3AM EDT* 


NCL has announced a presentation by Satoru Iwata tomorrow, Sep. 13th at 4 pm in Japan, covering launch details for the Wii U, including the release date, price, and information on the system itself.

When does the JP event start in my time zone? Click this link for worldwide times.



Where can I watch it? Right here: 

NOA will be holding a press conference on Sep. 13th at 10 am EDT in New York City.

NOE will be holding a Nintendo Direct presentation on Sep. 13th at 4 pm CET, simultaneous with NOA.

When do the western events start in my time zone? Click this link for worldwide times.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WyGo4Tbd7O0[/YOUTUBE]





Hyped!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Just announce the price and release date ninendo, FECKS SAKE


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

They will... tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They will... tomorrow.


 are you staying up tonight for the Japanese event?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Probably not. Back in the states it's almost 11 AM on the east coast, but here in France it's already almost 5 PM. Depends on what time the Japanese event is at, I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Probably not. Back in the states it's almost 11 AM on the east coast, but here in France it's already almost 5 PM. Depends on what time the Japanese event is at, I guess.


 click at the time zone link that I posted.. Time for it is there for every time zone..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> click at the time zone link that I posted.. Time for it is there for every time zone..



Seems like it won't start in Japan until it's already 9 AM here.  So yeah, I'll be able to see the news when I wake up.  And then again in English later in the day lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

So... Should I start giving a fuck, now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Well if you like Nintendo and Wii U sure


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Inu is so pumped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Well yeah. Not only do i have Wii U games to look forward to, but i have a lot of wii games i wanna buy too for BC


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

I wonder if Wii games will look better on the WiiU? I think they should.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Nintendo confirmed that there will be no enhancements to Wii games including aliasing and definition options. All games will play in 480i/480p exactly how they would in a Wii. Its pretty shitty and a barebones offering of BC


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Well that's shitty.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo confirmed that there will be no enhancements to Wii games including aliasing and definition options. All games will play in 480i/480p exactly how they would in a Wii. Its pretty shitty and a barebones offering of BC



Eh, wasn't expecting much more to be honest.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

well atleast BC is included is what i say. If it wasn't i may have thought twice on my purchase


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Everything is as is unfortunately :/ Atleast PSN classics do some sprucing up, and 360 emulation applies 2xMSAA to every original Xbox game, so why Nintendo could not do that is anyone's guess


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 12, 2012)

Neh, merely expected BC, nothing that would actually enhance the visuals.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

So.. I was in the right to believe that this would be utter shit, eh?

I hate it when I'm right...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

Shit, son.. you guys raving about graphics being on par or 'better' than current gen's consoles, MUCH more memory, etc. etc yap yap yap yap

There was NO way we should've believed that shit for a second.

It's Nintendo we're talking about...

They thrive on disappointments, no?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah? 

But it's true though. 

Not with their software quality, especially with Monolift now owned by them.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

Didn't they just say that it was going to stay the same as it is now?

Or did I misinterpret all that nonsense?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Well what are you actually saying?  the wii u does have twice as much memory as 360, and the gpu is better too. cpu is a bit weak but there are work arounds. 

In short, it is an enhancement of current gen in terms of power, and that's enough to be excited about. That Nintendo games finally don't look like shit on a wide screen tv should be applauded


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2012)

> Didn't they just say that it was going to stay the same as it is now?
> 
> Or did I misinterpret all that nonsense?



That depends on what your implying with "it". Are you talking about the Wii U's power or conference?



> n short, it is an enhancement of current gen in terms of power, and that's enough to be excited about. That Nintendo games finally don't look like shit on a wide screen tv should be applauded



Zelda HD. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Well if we actually get zelda in a reasonable time frame. FUCK. Nintendo knows how to jerk people around, how long are we gonna be waiting


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyhow i'm going to have to catch some ZZZ's for now in favor of anticipating tomorrow's war fare with the September conference, until the blood bath recedes....i bed you fare well my fellow NF comrades.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

A long, long time it seems.. 

Kinda pissed.. dunno why..


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well if we actually get zelda in a reasonable time frame. FUCK. Nintendo knows how to jerk people around, how long are we gonna be waiting



2014 is when we will get a new Zelda game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

FUCK, and how do you know that?


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

2016 for new Zelda game is my expectation, look how long it took Skyward Sword.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK. And the estimates for a Metroid game??? Chicks dig Metroid


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

What the heck is a Metroid?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no. Don't go there.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

2016 Zelda? fuck that


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> FUCK, and how do you know that?



It just seems like a good year for a Zelda game to come out for some reason.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

I no longer plan on being a gamer in 2016.

Edit:How many of you are watching the Nintendo Direct Stream?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> I no longer plan on being a gamer in 2016.
> 
> Edit:How many of you are watching the Nintendo Direct Stream?


 I am right now.. The Japanese one.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

I am too he's more or less talking about the shit he was last time.

minus the 2GB system 1gbfor ram 1gb for OS and 25 GB disks


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like they have a 250$ dollar version and a 300$premium version lol.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah, well that was informative I guess...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow $249.99 for basic and $299.99 for premium? lol shit got real


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that, in the last article about Zelda on the WiiU, they said that they pushed it to 2014 because 2013 wasn't enough time for them to finish it and polish it off.

So, yeah, Zelda on the WiiU in 2014.

What else is happening on the Nintendo Direct? I just woke up, dammit. And my cat brought me a dead bird as a present that I need to clean up.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

December 8 launch date?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure that, in the last article about Zelda on the WiiU, they said that they pushed it to 2014 because 2013 wasn't enough time for them to finish it and polish it off.
> 
> So, yeah, Zelda on the WiiU in 2014.
> 
> What else is happening on the Nintendo Direct? I just woke up, dammit. And my cat brought me a dead bird as a present that I need to clean up.



- Wii U supports full HD 1080p, uses a "GPGPU." Main mem: 1 GB. System: 1 GB. Total: 2GB
- Games use only 1 GB of main memory. System memory is for OS. Game discs 25 GB, 22.5 MB/s
- browser can be used while playing
- The Wii U consumes up to 75 watts of electricity
- import your Virtual Console and Wii Ware games from the Wii
- 40 watts is average for the system
- Wii mode for Wii games
- low latency for GamePad
- watch videos, play games on the GamePad
- You can do multiplayer using a GamePad and several Wii remotes. Dual-screen play possible
- "Play together on Wii U, play alone on Wii U".
- Vertical stand, GamePad stand set to be available.
- Pro Controller: ~5000 yen. 
- NSMBU and NintendoLand to go on sale on launch day, for ~6000 and ~5000 yen
- NSMBU is the 1st Mario game to launch with a Nintendo system since N64
- 2 SKU's premium and basic set
- standard set is 8GB, premium is 32GB

- due out Dec. 8th
- Nintendo Network Premium runs through 12/2014. Premium includes controller stands.
- Nintendo Network Premium provides points for purchases, 10% back on digital purchases.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, it ended already.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

What is this about Nintendo Network Premium? Does it cost money, like a subscription? And what comes with the "premium" edition of the WiiU?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2012)

What I'm wondering is if we want a black one, is it only going to be available as the Premium bundle?


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Black is better eh?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like I know what I'm getting for Christmas, then. I'll ask my parents to pay for part of the cost of the premium edition as a present.  No sense in paying for the entire thing myself when I still have to buy presents for others.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Hm, I'm definitely getting the premium edition then. More storage space, and I'll eventually end up saving more money on games than it cost to upgrade to the premium edition ($50). Kinda like Gamestop's membership stuff. If you buy lots of games, it's worth it to pay $15 a year to save 10% on all used stuff, etc.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

I just thought about it with the 2nd Gamepad (that shit's expensive) for the premium It might be about 350$ in the US let's hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, we'll find out later today at least when the English one is broadcasted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Wii U Basic - ?26,250*
-White
-8 GB SSD
-Wii U Console
-Wii U Gamepad
-Wii U AC Adapter
-Wii U Gamepad AC Adapter
-HDMI Cable

*Wii U Premium - ?31,500*
-Black
-32 GB SSD
-includes Nintendo Premium
-Wii U Console
-Wii U Gamepad
-Wii U AC Adapter
-Wii U Gamepad AC Adapter
-HDMI Cable
-Wii U Console Stand
-Wii U Gamepad Charging Dock
-Wii U Gamepad Stand


*Controllers*

GamePad – 13,440 yen (includes adapter)
Pro Controller – 5,040 yen

*Accessories*

GamePad stand – 315 yen
Charge and Play stand – 1,890 yen

*Games*

New Super Mario Bros. U – 5,985 yen
Nintendo Land – 4,935 yen


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

See you Guys in 6 hours


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the looks of that premium bundle. 

I'll definitely be getting a Pro controller a week or two after I get the WiiU.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

d-d-d-d-damn.

Not bad, not bad at all. more like a middle of the road console, inbetween graphical generations, closer to current graphical gen but still better. With xbox possibly launching in 2014 due to setbacks in manufacturing, and both ps4 and nextbox projected to be 350+ dollars, this could exceed my expectations when it comes to sales.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

Did they discuss their online details at all?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Corran said:


> Did they discuss their online details at all?



They've already done that before, iirc.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

^They have showed off the online interface and store?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

No showings of the store yet, but the online interface is Miiverse, I believe. They've told us about it, but I don't think they've actually shown it.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought so, I still want to know how it will actually work. Miiverse is a cool idea but I'd like to actually see it in action.

Good prices for Japan though. I wonder what they will do to us poor Aussies. They really hate us for some reason


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I shudder when I think about how much electronics cost in Australia.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

3ds when first release here was $350... which was $350us 

I imported a 3ds, for the reason the games were cheaper to import than buy here. Region locking is fucked, its the reason why I probably won't get a WiiU. When console games cost $100-110rrp importing is so much cheaper.
NSMB2 is $70rrp here, most sell it for around $60 though.... still not acceptable though lol


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess you can always wait for a price drop... a big price drop


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel like the only one who has a burning fury and hate for everything related to Mii's. Everything. I'm not buying a Wii U because of Miiverse, at least not until 2014.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*A Second Nintendo Direct presentation (Wii U 1st & 3rd party sw) @ 11pm JPN time*

NCL has announced an additional presentation by Satoru Iwata for Sep. 13th at 11 pm in Japan, covering the 1st and 3rd-party Wii U software lineup.

When does the JP software event start in my time zone? Click this link for worldwide times.

 (Simultaneous with western events.)

Where can I watch it? Right here:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

A GPGPU huh...so its basically like a PS3 in reverse  cell can handle GPU tasks and Wii U GPU can handle CPU tasks...that's a big booster, in addition to potential out of order execution tasks, this thing could be more powerful than i thought


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Nintendo Network Premium - points back depends on publisher*


Looks like the Nintendo Network Premium program will have varying amounts of points back. This is all going to depend on what the publisher decides. In other words, expect better deals from some companies or on certain games. Let's hope publishers end up fighting for the best deals!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 confirmed for Wii U*





anyway guys 13 minutes left!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2012)

13 mins for.... What?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> 13 mins for.... What?






NoA event..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2012)

Ooo goody..

I don't trust them sons of bitches.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

November 18th


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

3 streams at once is killing me!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

300$ and 350$ models.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

350$ looks like I was somewhat right


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Wish it was 250$ because they won't reduce the price to 250$ until like 2015.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 13, 2012)

The Metroid game looks fun xD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

That actually does look fun, if it was online....


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> The Metroid game looks fun xD



wat.
what metroid game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

$350 ah? hmm Now that Nintendo Land is on all 3 streams. I am fine that is first. New games are expecting to show.. Maybe Retro game?


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 13, 2012)

DedValve said:


> wat.
> what metroid game?


Nintendoland Metroid game. It's currently on the stream ^^


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's a pretty basic game, but what it presents is simple and fun. Looks really tiring after awhile though, and is there online play with Nintendo Land?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

if it had been 250, i would have bought one launch day. i could afford to do without the premium edition. But since its 300, i'll wait for later


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

So not a metroid prime/2d metroid adventure game?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

But yeah, this console is basically for children.  If someone who had no idea about gaming watched this presentation and most of the recent Nintendo presentations, they would come to the conclusion that Nintendo is only geared toward pre-teen children.

Here comes something new so maybe I'll be proven wrong.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Nintendo TVii?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

wow Nintendo TVii


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

Well that's disappointing @goova, I'd hope they show more hardcore exclusives. Are they at least showing some more ubi love?


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 13, 2012)

There are 3 steams and I've heard that the EU streams shows some Ubi games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Japanese one showed Zombi U new trailer and wow I am fucking hyped..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Uh, well basically they showed NintendoLand, Mario(New powers, challenge levels and time challenges, which is cool), and lego city.

The cool part, which is exciting to watch, is Nintendo TVii. It's basically where that 1 GB the Wii U is using for its OS and this. I can't really explain the depth of it really, but what I see is a super interactive TV experience.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't wanna watch tv on a game system that's what I have a tv for......


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> I don't wanna watch tv on a game system that's what I have a tv for......



Nintendo doesn't really care about the core besides releasing a game or two a year marketed toward them. This is for families.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 13, 2012)

Nintendo has to focus on something else than games, so third parties have a chance to shine on WiiU xD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

And I really hate Xbox Live and it's UI and avatar system, but man, having 10+ year old avatar graphics and appearance settings really make everything else look stellar.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2012)

Do people honestly care about Nintendoland or are we all still in the phase where we have to pretend to care?


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

BAYONETTA 2


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah so basically you watch the TV shows on the TV, and on the gamepad you interact with shit on the Gamepad. Sports is the best part, because you can check out plays and stats and all the other games, you can watch replays on big plays instantly, etc.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Do people honestly care about Nintendoland or are we all still in the phase where we have to pretend to care?



I care. It's like Wii Sports, except with a lot more games and it features Nintendo characters and you don't have to wave your arms all over the damn place. It's definitely going to be fun at the very least, no matter how much you bash it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

mh3g WII U TOO OMG!!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I care. It's like Wii Sports, except with a lot more games and it features Nintendo characters and you don't have to wave your arms all over the damn place. It's definitely going to be fun at the very least, no matter how much you bash it.



No see, i'm not bashing it. It will probably be fun for what it is. It's just not a game that I can care strongly about one way or the other despite how hard the company pushes it. 

It's kind of like how sony still believes people care about killzone.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't care, like I don't care about anything about the Wii U except it's future prospects


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> BAYONETTA 2


Did he say exclusively for WiiU?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

WHAT WHAT WHAT, MH3G ON THE WIIU!? FUCKING SHOW ME, MALVIN



Platinum said:


> No see, i'm not bashing it. It will probably be fun for what it is. It's just not a game that I can care strongly about one way or the other despite how hard the company pushes it.
> 
> It's kind of like how sony still believes people care about killzone.



Yeah, I see what you mean. I mean, it's going to be way better than Wii Sports of course, so I guess that's why they're pushing it so much. It'll be the first definitive "everyone get together and have fun, Nintendo style" game for the console. I do agree that they push it too much. They show it at every chance they get.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Did he say exclusively for WiiU?



Yes and Published by Nintendo...


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Bayonetta 2 Exclusive for Wii U.

Wut.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Did he say exclusively for WiiU?



Yes he did


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Nintendo be scooping up those exclusives, yo.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 13, 2012)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

MONSTER HUNTER 3 IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I need a screenshot of the Monster Hunter game, please... this is like a dream come true.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

What the ever living fuck?

Bayonetta 2 for WiiU? If this shit is exclusive, I'm tearing out my own dick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2012)

Bayonetta will be in the next super smash bros ?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh yes, this is amazing. Mai Monster Hunter.  Launch window?


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Bayonetta will be in the next super smash bros ?



LOL that would be would be weird as fuck but hey playstation allstars


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Why does every Activision game have Wii graphics?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh yes, this is amazing. Mai Monster Hunter.  Launch window?


 Yes.. March next year for both region.. March is the last month of Launch window..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes.. March next year for both region.. March is the last month of Launch window..



I also heard that it was confirmed for the 3DS as well, and it has cross platform with the WiiU... is that true?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Just watch the stream and you'll know lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I also heard that it was confirmed for the 3DS as well, and it has cross platform with the WiiU... is that true?


 for what I am getting that is correct... Man no excuses for me I have to get the Wii U... Bayonetta 2 and Monster Hunter man.. Locked... Zombi U..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hirJAOc2D3k&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm watching the stream, Black Ops 2 demonstration just ended. Hurry up.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hirJAOc2D3k&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Lmao, look at all the dislikes!


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Still hard to understand why it's hard for Activision to improve the graphics on the Wii U from early-ps3/360 level, I mean, it's better graphically then those two consoles, and easy to develop for, so why is it so hard for them? Incompetent.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Imma watch the stream again, since I came in near the end. I wanna see the MH stuff for myself.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2012)

SO many butthurt Bayonetta fans.

So many...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> SO many butthurt Bayonetta fans.
> 
> So many...


 yeah.. Twitter is getting crazy lol


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok, so Bayonetta exclusive, MH 3, Tekken, Ninja Gaiden,CoD, AC3, Mario, Pikmin, ZombiU, and The Nintendo Park thing, everything else was just fodder, yes?

We have a good line-up, apparently, but we can now expect a ton of shit games to fill the shelves like they did for the Wii. 

I'm moderately satisfied.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

I like how, what seems like the majority of people have come out to say they dislike the sequelitis the game industry has been reduced to, that gamers really only get excited by sequels. There's no sense or logic to it.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 13, 2012)

Nintendo is killing it. Killing it so bad. With games like this and at least a year's head start on the competition, the Wii U is going to be massive. I think even moreso than the Wii and that didn't exactly sell badly itself.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I like how some people on Facebook are saying it's too expensive. I'd bet my left nut they were the same people that lined up a week in advance to pay $700 for a PS3. 

Wow, Shion is actually impressed? I'm impressed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so Bayonetta exclusive, MH 3, Tekken, Ninja Gaiden,CoD, AC3, Mario, Pikmin, ZombiU, and The Nintendo Park thing, everything else was just fodder, yes?
> 
> We have a good line-up, apparently, but we can now expect a ton of shit games to fill the shelves like they did for the Wii.
> 
> I'm moderately satisfied.


Well considering this is the best launch lineup for every console ever, as I cannot remember a better launch then what Nintendo has set up atm. What's confusing about that is that I can only say this because every other console launch line-up, was, yes, godawful.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Let's Hope Bayonetta 2 too doesn't become DMC 2....


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I like how some people on Facebook are saying it's too expensive. I'd bet my left nut they were the same people that lined up a week in advance to pay $700 for a PS3.
> 
> Wow, Shion is actually impressed? I'm impressed.



MH3 had me giggling like a little bitch.

I've never played a single MH game, so I'm looking forward to that, Pikmin, and Bayonetta.

All in all, yes... I'm impressed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I gotta admit. At the end of the day, Nintendo is gonna laugh all the way to the bank with these announcements.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Nintendo is killing it. Killing it so bad. With games like this and at least a year's head start on the competition, the Wii U is going to be massive. I think even moreso than the Wii and that didn't exactly sell badly itself.



That's a pretty bold statement, considering they struck monumental gold with the Wii. I definitely agree this console could sell near Wii levels, but there's much more competition Nintendo is facing with this innovation in their product(ie ipad, tablets in general), that make it really tough to see it selling more then Wii.



Death-kun said:


> I like how some people on Facebook are saying it's too expensive. I'd bet my left nut they were the same people that lined up a week in advance to pay $700 for a PS3.
> 
> Wow, Shion is actually impressed? I'm impressed.




Or the same people paying 600 dollars for a phone because its lighter and thinner(iphone5)


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> MH3 had me giggling like a little bitch.
> 
> I've never played a single MH game, so I'm looking forward to that, Pikmin, and Bayonetta.
> 
> All in all, yes... I'm impressed.



I hope you like it. Us NF peeps can go hunting together and shit. 



Goova said:


> Or the same people paying 600 dollars for a phone because its lighter and thinner(iphone5)



There were actually a few people on there saying "$300 for a system? I'll just get an iPhone 5 thanks", except worsen the grammar by about 300%.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4YmbFIUF74c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dza-jS7B7VU&[/YOUTUBE]

Zombi U


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2012)

All the franchise I enjoy are jumping ship to a console I have no interest in great.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Aren't gamers supposed to follow the games and not the consoles?  If a console had all the games I'm interested in, well... I'd buy the console.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2012)

It is different with that because of the tech and the 'innovation' completely breaks immersion and the dual screen stuff is not at all the type of gaming I want regardless of what it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aGncRHWo1G8[/YOUTUBE] for Death Kun


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Aren't gamers supposed to follow the games and not the consoles?  If a console had all the games I'm interested in, well... I'd buy the console.



I can understand why that shit is annoying like I would never play zelda on a 360 or xbox720 never.......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

I can say it now? Wii U sold out in Japan before Launch.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah, so Japan gets a WiiU Monster Hunter as well. Makes sense, we would never get a MH game that they don't.  I wish we would get the same bundle, though. ;A;

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is just Monster Hunter 3G HD with a different name, anyway. I wonder if they'll keep the name 3G with the 3DS version as well over here or if they'll change the name of it to Ultimate as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ah, so Japan gets a WiiU Monster Hunter as well. Makes sense, we would never get a MH game that they don't.  I wish we would get the same bundle, though. ;A;
> 
> Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is just Monster Hunter 3G HD with a different name, anyway. I wonder if they'll keep the name 3G with the 3DS version as well over here or if they'll change the name of it to Ultimate as well.


 The game is a Launch Title lol

anyway more news:

*Darksiders II confirmed for Wii U launch, exclusive content*



> * Wii U Edition to Include Around Five Hours of Additional Content*
> 
> AGOURA HILLS, Calif.?(BUSINESS WIRE)?Sep. 13, 2012? THQ Inc. (NASDAQ: THQI) today confirmed that its upcoming action adventure title Darksiders? II will be released for the Wii U? system at launch and will include additional content.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I want to play all these sequels, but I still need to play the prior games first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Xenoblade Team Creating New Game For Wii U*

Monolith Soft is developing a game for Wii U, as well. Their title was not revealed during Nintendo Direct, but Nintendo president Satoru Iwata said Tetsuya Takahashi and the Xenoblade team are creating the game. This will be a new title not tied to an existing series.



New IP..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Monolith Soft?

I'm throwing my money at the screen, but nothing is happening!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 13, 2012)

nothing i care about in that lineup

except rayman


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

A good 95% percent of that list I don't care about.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> Let's Hope Bayonetta 2 too doesn't become DMC 2....



if Hideki is on the game then there is no reason to worry. I'm on my phone, any links to videos (if any) for bayo 2?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

DedValve said:


> if Hideki is on the game then there is no reason to worry. I'm on my phone, any links to videos (if any) for bayo 2?





you welcome.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I expect to hunt with a bunch of you on Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Wii U ZombiU Premium Pack Confirmed for EU*

*Horrific*

During today's European Wii U Preview it was announced that a limited edition bundle would be available at launch along side the standard and deluxe bundles.

The special "Wii U ZombiU Premium Pack" includes both the ZombiU game and a black Wii U Pro Controller in, we expect, a horrifyingly cool box.

This has only been confirmed by Ubisoft as a European bundle at present, we expect confirmation of availability in North America shortly.



Fuck.... NoA better step up


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Come on NoA, announce it!


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 13, 2012)

The price for what you get for both bundles is not very enticing. 

Wii u seems like a ps3 on steroids and all those ports launch titles are not getting me interested. 

Rahman looks good though but I'm not buying it on launch for this. 


I will just wait and see what the other two got to offer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2012)

>bayo 2
welp, time to save for this shit..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PIBw5M6f_YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jCJAOaPiz5M[/YOUTUBE]

Wii U edition..

[YOUTUBE]vAHXsCtTFVw[/YOUTUBE]

Wii U version


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2012)

>Monster Hunter on the Wii U

The console certainly is selling out in Japan.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Sure is. They even have a release day Monster Hunter bundle.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't see why anyone would pick up the Basic version since the Deluxe has extra memory and is black. 

Nintendo didn't disappoint. My only concern is that we don't know which games will be available at launch. The term "launch window" is so vague and in the end some of those titles might end up getting pushed back. 

North America needs to get that ZombiU edition too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I don't see why anyone would pick up the Basic version since the Deluxe has extra memory and is black.
> 
> Nintendo didn't disappoint. My only concern is that we don't know which games will be available at launch. The term "launch window" is so vague and in the end some of those titles might end up getting pushed back.
> 
> *North America needs to get that ZombiU edition too*.


 That is the game I want at Launch.. Fuck Nintendo Land.. Damn NoA better step up


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Zombie U looks Generic and boring.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

heylove said:


> >Monster Hunter on the Wii U
> 
> The console certainly is selling out in Japan.



Yeah....the WiiU will instantly vanish off Japan shelves with this. Damn. Evil Nintendo is evil.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> Zombie U looks Generic and boring.



So I'm not the only one that thinks this? The only Wii U games that look even remotely interesting are New Super Mario Bros. U and Rayman Legends. The console is too expensive, and the selection of launch games look like shit. Unless I get a Wii U as a gift for Christmas or my birthday, then I'm not buying a Wii U anytime soon. The Wii U's launch is going to epically fail (in North America and Europe anyway). You heard it here first.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Launch consoles window are always shit, obviously you need a history lesson, along with a shit ton of other people.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2012)

I actually liked ZombiU so far


of course I'll never buy the system just for it


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2012)

Goova said:


> Launch consoles window are always shit, obviously you need a history lesson, along with a shit ton of other people.



There might be one or two games that are awesome but for the most part they will suck.  I expect that to be the case with the new consoles from Sony and Microsoft as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2012)

ok, is it weird now that when bayo2 got confirmed to be an exclusive i want every new game to be a WiiU exclusive?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 13, 2012)

Goova said:


> Launch consoles window are always shit, obviously you need a history lesson, along with a shit ton of other people.



Do you think I don't know what the hell I'm talking about? Aside from possibly the Wii, all of Nintendo's consoles had a hell of a lot better launch window games than what the Wii U is currently offering. 

Remember the Nintendo 64's launch and how fucking amazing Super Mario 64 was? How about the Gamecube's launch window? And the NES's and SNES's for that matter? Or were you too young to remember those awesome launches?

Yes, the Wii U has a decent selection of launch games, but none of them are system sellers (at least for me anyway). Hell, even the Wii had a couple of system sellers at launch. Nintendo Land doesn't scream ''Oh, I must buy a Wii U because this game makes me have an orgasm'' like Wii Sports and Super Mario 64 did back in the day. 

Everyone needs to quit kissing up to Nintendo's ass when they obviously don't care if they give you your money or not. Also, I'm not saying the Wii U is a horrible console. I'm saying that it isn't worth shelling out the ridiculous amount of money for it when they don't even have any system sellers whatsoever.

Now who needs the history lesson again?


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2012)

That isn't weird at all.  I wouldn't mind Nintendo getting more exclusives from decently popular franchises.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 13, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Now who needs the history lesson again?



I think you're the one in need of a history lesson, because Mario 64, while a great game, was basically all the 64 had for its launch.

The N64 launch lineup was pitifully anemic.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 13, 2012)

November 18th. Looks like I'm going to have a fantastic birthday present.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

Only Mario and some other game was released at the launch of the N64. 2 games, as great as mario is it didn't change that the n64 had a shit launch. Wii's launch was Twilight Princess a port. 

Wuu seems pretty decent in comparison, not drop out amazing but easily the best launch compared to the incredibly pitiful launches of nearly everything ever on any console ever, ever. Of all time. Ever.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 13, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Now who needs the history lesson again?


I think you probably do.

Gamecube launch titles:

All-Star Baseball 2002
Batman: Vengeance
Crazy Taxi
Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX 2
Disney's Tarzan Untamed
Luigi's Mansion
Madden NFL 2002
NHL Hitz 20-02
SSX Tricky
Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader
Super Monkey Ball
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
Wave Race: Blue Storm

How is this better than the Wii U launch titles, exactly? Only games of real interest there are Luigi's Mansion and maybe Super Monkey Ball. I'd take Pikmin 3 over Luigi's Mansion. 

Nintendo 64:

Pilotwings 64
Super Mario 64

Yeah sure it had SM64 but it and Pilotwings were the only two launch titles...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NPjhY0cFOKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Do you think I don't know what the hell I'm talking about? Aside from possibly the Wii, all of Nintendo's consoles had a hell of a lot better launch window games than what the Wii U is currently offering.
> 
> Remember the Nintendo 64's launch and how fucking amazing Super Mario 64 was? How about the Gamecube's launch window? And the NES's and SNES's for that matter? Or were you too young to remember those awesome launches?
> 
> ...



The Wii U has a much larger amount of critical AAA games then any other Nintendo launch in history.

NES launched with Super mario bros, ice climber, DK jr., duck hunt and excitebike, a few more games, so basically, pretty much their best launch line up ever. Personally think Wii U's launch line up is better just due to the sheer number of quality titles.

SNES launched with SMW, fzero and pilotwings, but that was it. 

Game boy had super mario land and tetris, so pretty shit.

N64 had SM64. Wow, so much better!

GBA has a whole bunch of games, but they were all mediocre to moderately good.

GBColor had bomberman and another tetris game. Nice.

Gamecube had a good lineup, Rogue leader, Luigis mansion, Wave race, and tony hawks pro skater 3, but still way surpassed by Wii U launch.

DS had remake of 64 and 3ds had super street fighter 4

Wii had Zelda TP but so did gamecube so not so great.

Wii U has Bayonetta 2, NSMBU, Pikmin 3, MH3 Ultimate, Darksiders 2, NintendoLand, The wonderful 101, Tekken Tag Tourney 2, NG3, ME3, COD:BO2, AC3, ZombiU, with like 50 more games. Oh no but Wii U launch sucks dick because no Zelda or 3d mario waaaaaaaaaa~

Basically, you're whats wrong with gamers


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> Let's Hope Bayonetta 2 too doesn't become DMC 2....



You mean virtually unchanged in the gameplay aspect and has been coated with new visual aesthetics?

Well from the looks of the trailer it doesn't *seem* to be the case. Then again, all we saw was her gunheel, so it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

Goova said:


> The Wii U has a much larger amount of critical AAA games then any other Nintendo launch in history.
> 
> NES launched with Super mario bros, ice climber, DK jr., duck hunt and excitebike, a few more games, so basically, pretty much their best launch line up ever. Personally think Wii U's launch line up is better just due to the sheer number of quality titles.
> 
> ...



Nailed everything i would've said.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 13, 2012)

wow, wii u looks like absolute shit. Literally money thrown in vain when the next gen is coming


----------



## Corruption (Sep 13, 2012)

If you don't own a 360/PS3 then the launch is arguably pretty good. There are a lot of sequels however, so if you're like me and don't like to start a franchise in the middle, you're out if luck.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> wow, wii u looks like absolute shit. Literally money thrown in vain when the next gen is coming



Dude, no.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2012)

I was thinking about getting this on launch day, but I'll settle for buying it online and having it shipped a week or so later. And I wanted the Black version (32GB), more for aesthetic reasons rather than the size, but I'll settle for the smaller (8gb) white version since the economy dictates it. Plus, I'm still trying to decide whether to get a Vita this year or not.

Best Buy and Game Stop were super quick in putting the WiiU on sale (my phone blew up with all these alerts that have poured in over the last few hours). At least they're being pretty generous with their online sales this time around instead of making us only pre-order the system at their actual brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

What interests you on the Vita besides P4: The Golden? Besides that, if there was anything else worthwhile coming out on the Vita this year we would've known about it by now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> A GPGPU huh...so its basically like a PS3 in reverse  cell can handle GPU tasks and Wii U GPU can handle CPU tasks...that's a big booster, in addition to potential out of order execution tasks, *this thing could be more powerful than i thought*



Wait, what do you mean actually? :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What interests you on the Vita besides P4: The Golden? Besides that, if there was anything else worthwhile coming out on the Vita this year we would've known about it by now.



You underestimate my ability to purchase a system solely because of a game or two. All of my Nintendo handheld purchases have been fueled by pokemon and nothing else. Of course I did come across a couple of titles later on that helped validate my reason for getting the system but they were bonuses. 

Besides, I can count on my hand the number of systems I have never owned. Some get more play than others but I like determining that through my own experience and not someone else.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2012)

Just to take it one step farther to prove that Wii U launch line up might just be the best ever, I'm listing every console.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Atari VCS was so long ago I have no idea what their games are, or were, neither do any of you unless your like 50 years old. It had some games like Combat and Indy 500, but obviously nothing to todays standards.

Mattel Intellivision had a whole bunch of sports games and that was it

Coleco had donkey kong but basically just very basic stuff, at the time it was great because Arcade games like donkey kong could be played on home consoles. 

Atari 5200 is shit

Atari 7800 had ms pac man and asteroids. Shit to todays standards

Atari Lynx, Electrocop,  shit.

Sega master, shit

3DO, shit 

Sega Game gear, Mickey mouse game, shit

NEC, not aware of any of the shit it launched with, shit

Atari Jaguar, Cybermorph, shit

Genesis, sports games, shit

Saturn, Virtua fighter, meh

PlayStation, Rayman, ridge racer, nba jam, pretty good

Dreamcast, Soul calibur, meh

PS2, SSX, timesplitters and unreal tourney, midnight club, DOA2, AC2, dynasty warriors 2. Bunch of games that arent that awesome but pretty good. 

Xbox, Halo.

360, Bunch of mediocre games, with hyped games like perfect dark zero being fail. 

PSP, I never played a PSP or PSvita, but none of the games seem interesting. Need for speed, sports games, spider man, wipeout and lumines.

PS3, terrible. Resistance and thats it.

Vita had a good lineup. Uncharted, Rayman, Lumines, Wipeout and super stardust.

I fail to see how any of these lineups beat Wii U's.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone find confirmed specs yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> You underestimate my ability to purchase a system solely because of a game or two. All of my Nintendo handheld purchases have been fueled by pokemon and nothing else. Of course I did come across a couple of titles later on that helped validate my reason for getting the system but they were bonuses.
> 
> Besides, I can count on my hand the number of systems I have never owned. Some get more play than others but I like determining that through my own experience and not someone else.



For me, I always buy Nintendo consoles because I know that, by the end of its life cycle, I'll end up having bought lots of games anyway. Honestly, a console or handheld never has only one or two worthwhile games anyway, so good games are bound to come out eventually. I've never had buyer's regret, because I always feel that my purchase is justified eventually.

By the way, you ever get into the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series? Because a new one was just announced for the 3DS. Open world, all using 3D models.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2012)

Darth said:


> Anyone find confirmed specs yet?


Got this from another forum. No links, sorry.



> "Nintendo president Satoru Iwata confirmed a few new Wii U specs during a Japanese presentation today. Much of the information relates to memory and the game discs.
> 
> Iwata shared the following information:
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> For me, I always buy Nintendo consoles because I know that, by the end of its life cycle, I'll end up having bought lots of games anyway. Honestly, a console or handheld never has only one or two worthwhile games anyway, so good games are bound to come out eventually. I've never had buyer's regret, because I always feel that my purchase is justified eventually.
> 
> *By the way, you ever get into the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series? Because a new one was just announced for the 3DS. Open world, all using 3D models.*



for real? :sanji


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

*Just wanted to post this*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

Nintendo.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

Not gonna buy day 1 but within the first months. I doubt it'll be as impossible to find as the Wii was but I won't fret. Gonna get me a black one and take my time getting one too many games that I need now to even think about this even with ZombiU and Bayo2 (both of which have my full attention)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

Same. And yeah, the Wii was a total bitch to find after it released.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to give it a few months.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

I still need moar Wii titles.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I still need moar Wii titles.



What don't you have? I know I'm missing NSMBWii, operation waterfall, and the kirby game, DKCR, maybe the Kirby collection too but that's it, oh and Red steel2.

My DS library though.....shit too many.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 13, 2012)

300 dollars huh? kind of expensive for that kind of hardware. If I buy the system it will probably be in a year or two after several price cuts. Also its kind of strange how bayonetta never came out on the Wii but its sequel is exclusive for the Wii U. 

Any news about Nintendo's online infrastructure?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

The wii U is coming out on my birthday :33


EpicBroFist said:


> 300 dollars huh? kind of expensive for that kind of hardware. If I buy the system it will probably be in a year or two after several price cuts. Also its kind of strange how bayonetta never came out on the Wii but its sequel is exclusive for the Wii U.
> 
> Any news about Nintendo's online infrastructure?



Bundled Bro. Bundled, it's cheap.
[YOUTUBE]wERH5vr9vpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> What don't you have? I know I'm missing NSMBWii, operation waterfall, and the kirby game, DKCR, maybe the Kirby collection too but that's it, oh and Red steel2.
> 
> My DS library though.....shit too many.



Skyward Sword, Xenoblade, Kirby RTD, SMG2, etc. 

If only i found a copy of TWEWY. But yeah, the DS library though too many, is still freaking .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_hfmR7UvWrg[/YOUTUBE]
Trailer makes it look good.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Knew there were gonna be time and speed challenges the moment I saw that you can make blocks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

So question; What is going on with Nintendo lately? they seem more brutal with the exclusive stuff... No more Nice Nintendo?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So question; What is going on with Nintendo lately? they seem more brutal with the exclusive stuff... No more Nice Nintendo?



Nintendo has to be rough in times like these.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Pachter Believes the Wii U will be a Huge Seller*

Video game business analyst Michael Pachter is seeing the Wii U in a whole different light today.  On top of saying the first and third party titles are ?high quality? and ?solid? respectively, he apparently believes the Wii U will be consistently sold out?until April.

On one hand, it?s great to hear well-known and respected people in the industry like Pachter are supportive of the Wii U.  On the other hand, Pachter is consistently incorrect on almost everything and is generally considered by many to be a laughingstock.  But hey!  Now that he?s reported that the Wii U will both fail horribly and greatly succeed at different times, he?ll be right either way.

Here?s the full quote:

*?The Wii U software lineup was better than I expected, third party support pretty solid, and Nintendo titles high quality.  I presume we see 1 million units a month produced, Wii U will sell out through April (at least)?*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

I call stealth trolling.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Well Pachter just doomed the Wii U lol

The Wii U's launch window lineup...if you're a super loyal Nintendo fan who never owned a PS3 or 360 then that lineup is absolutely orgasmic. If you're not, it's still a pretty damn good lineup, much better than your usual launch. It's still a tough sell because of it's odd positioning on the hardware front...it's ahead now, but the games are really just a little above par with 360 and PS3 at the moment, and you know it will get massively surpassed when the PS4 and 720 come, so...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

*Better MH3U quality pic.*


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dat Lagia Set.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

Australian prices weren't as bad as I thought, round the same as when Wii launched. Still expensive though.

Really need a Nintendo Direct showing off the online features and OS stuff in detail. I'm worried they might launch the console like Sony did with unfinished features.
Did anyone else notice in the TVii stuff the interface seemed a bit janky?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Corran said:


> Australian prices weren't as bad as I thought, round the same as when Wii launched. Still expensive though.
> 
> Really need a Nintendo Direct showing off the online features and OS stuff in detail. I'm worried they might launch the console like Sony did with unfinished features.
> *Did anyone else notice in the TVii stuff the interface seemed a bit janky?*


 dashboard? if so yes.. I agree, but it seem that the final dashboard got done recently..according to third parties info..


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the idea of TVii.... but sucks it probably won't be implemented in my country


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge - updated fact sheet (online co-op)*



> Ryu Hayabusa + Ayane + Wii U = Ninja Awesomeness
> 
> The solitary ninja, Ryu Hayabusa, must find a way to lift the deadly curse on his right arm before it destroys him. NINJA GAIDEN 3: Razor?s Edge has been reworked to bring to Wii U the truly intense, high-speed challenge and action NINJA GAIDEN fans demand. And this time, the female ninja, Ayane, will join the battle as a new playable character in her own exclusive chapters within story mode. With more weapons and Ninpo types, a new character progression system, a redesigned battle system, a new character, two-player online co-op game play using Ryu and Ayane, and the return of dismemberment, NINJA GAIDEN 3: Razor?s Edge improves upon the original NINJA GAIDEN 3 in every way and offers Wii U exclusive features and functionalities.
> 
> ...





People should follow the info of this game. It seem it is going to be a sleeper mid hit. why? because the game is getting fix+ new content+Nintendo helping= buy?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Patcher changes his mind too much.
He needs to shut up.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge - updated fact sheet (online co-op)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this turns out to be the version that doesn't suck...
My god, this game can turd polish with the best of them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Pachter mostly positive on Wii U, expects sell-out, price drop for holiday 2013*

"I think that the price points make sense, particularly since I think that the console will be sold out through March. They may as well charge what they can as long as there are hardcore fans who will pay up. Once we get past March, I think that the price point will appear high to many. I expect price cuts for the 360 and PS3 by then, likely below $200 with Kinect/Move/game bundles, so the Wii U at $299 will seem pretty pricey to the masses. Add to that the likely introduction of an iPad Mini ($299? just guessing) and the Kindle Fire, and there is a lot of competition for mass market wallet share. I think that the price will have to come down, likely mid-year next year. I thought the launch lineup was very strong, and third party support was pretty impressive. I expect Wii U to sell out through March, likely at a 1 million per month global production rate, so it should sell around 7 million units by then. After March, it becomes a mass market device with a lot of competition, so I expect that demand will start to decline, and the company will likely cut price before holiday 2013. No, I don't think TVii is leveraging, but it's nice to have. Yes, I think competitive tablets will take share from Wii U." - Michael Pachter


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 13, 2012)

Pachter doesn't realize that this is Nintendo we are talking about. As long as there is a Mario title, the system will continue to sell even at its current price.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 13, 2012)

Reggie Fils-Aime said:
			
		

> "The vast majority of Wii U software will be $59.99. From a first-party perspective. Third parties set their own pricing," Fils-Aime told me, meaning that Nintendo fans would generally be paying $10 more per first-party game versus the Wii era. "There will be exceptions. Wii Fit U is not going to be a $59.99 product with the Balance Board, as an example. But certainly we believe that these games are big enough, robust enough, with enough demand to satisfy a $59.99 MSRP."



It's not like we didn't see this coming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

too bad I wanted Nintendo to stay at $49.99, that was their plan anyway. Maybe third parties changed their minds?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So question; What is going on with Nintendo lately? they seem more brutal with the exclusive stuff... No more Nice Nintendo?


Reggie and Miyamoto felt like they had to fuck a couple of punks up for all the WiiU shit talking. 


Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter Believes the Wii U will be a Huge Seller*
> 
> Video game business analyst Michael Pachter is seeing the Wii U in a whole different light today.  On top of saying the first and third party titles are “high quality” and “solid” respectively, he apparently believes the Wii U will be consistently sold out…until April.
> 
> ...


Oh so now it'll sell? Shut up. 


Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Better MH3U quality pic.*


Sexy. 


Phx12 said:


> Dat Lagia Set.


Psh, Rathalos. 


Malvingt2 said:


> *Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge - updated fact sheet (online co-op)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will the game actually be good this time? Granted they can't change the story.

As for the WiiU game pricing it was going get it was going there sadly. here's their used game don't stay at practically full price. Come down already NSMBWii god damn it!


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Psh, Rathalos.



True.
Gotta love dat Djinn.
Got me outta countless Barioth ass-whoopings.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> True.
> Gotta love dat Djinn.
> Got me outta countless Barioth ass-whoopings.



Barioth.  Oh I hate that friend. Felt so good to set him on fiire.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 13, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> 300 dollars huh? kind of expensive for that kind of hardware. If I buy the system it will probably be in a year or two after several price cuts. *Also its kind of strange how bayonetta never came out on the Wii but its sequel is exclusive for the Wii U.*
> 
> Any news about Nintendo's online infrastructure?




SEGA straight up cancelled Bayonetta 2, the game was never gonna happen. Nintendo stepped in and put up the cash to bring it back from the grave, that's why it's exclusive and that's why Nintendo is publishing it. Platinum and Nintendo have been very chummy lately, two exclusives right off the bat. Kamiya has also expressed that he would love to work on a Star Fox game... make it happen Nintendo!!!


By the way, got my WU pre-ordered, premium bundle. Pre-ordered DarkSiders 2, ZombiU and AC3 with it. NintendoLand comes in the bundle so I'm set with that. I'll be scooping up Rayman, Mario U, The Wonderful 101, Pikmin 3 after the initial launch. Ugh, my pockets! Activision's line up sucks balls, COD... pass, I'll wait for Battlefield 4.


HYPED!!!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter mostly positive on Wii U, expects sell-out, price drop for holiday 2013*



Great. I have to hate the WiiU now. I was really looking forward to it, too. Nothing if not a sly dog you are, Pachter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though he's right, hopefully anyway. Not having a holiday price drop would be a real miss, especially since "New Nintendo stuff" is synonymous with Christmas currently.






Malvingt2 said:


> too bad I wanted Nintendo to stay at $49.99, that was their plan anyway. Maybe third parties changed their minds?



Same. You'd think the 10 dollars wouldn't make much of a difference, but it's a real punch in the gut. As well, it really agitates this mild OCD I've got regarding numbers.

Eh, but since I don't buy many games anyway, I guess I'll manage. For Pikmin 3, I'd pay $100


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll wait for a price drop before even considering buying the WiiU . Mh3U online alone just changed my mind about not buying it at all.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> SEGA straight up cancelled Bayonetta 2, the game was never gonna happen. Nintendo stepped in and put up the cash to bring it back from the grave, that's why it's exclusive and that's why Nintendo is publishing it. Platinum and Nintendo have been very chummy lately,* two exclusives right off the bat. Kamiya has also expressed that he would love to work on a Star Fox game... make it happen Nintendo!!!*
> 
> By the way, got my WU pre-ordered, premium bundle. Pre-ordered DarkSiders 2, ZombiU and AC3 with it. NintendoLand comes in the bundle so I'm set with that. I'll be scooping up Rayman, Mario U, The Wonderful 101, Pikmin 3 after the initial launch. Ugh, my pockets! Activision's line up sucks balls, COD... pass, I'll wait for Battlefield 4.
> 
> ...





DO IT DO IT DO IT!


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

A good Star Fox game would get me to buy WiiU sooner. Its been so long since Star Fox 64


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

One that surpasses the 64 finally. Assault was merely fools gold. (The other game does not exist). There is a problem when an older game feels faster than a new one. I'm flying an ARWING not a mini van, the 64's landmaster moved faster.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 14, 2012)

What would a Kamiya Star Fox game even look like?

I can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

I would actually have to use the brake and be terrified of using the boost because of  how  fast I go.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Reggie and Miyamoto felt like they had to fuck a couple of punks up for all the WiiU shit talking.



And they did a great job at doing that, now lets see if they could get *another certain exclusive* to get more reactions on the internet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

What exclusive are you referring to?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> And they did a great job at doing that, now lets see if they could get *another certain exclusive* to get more reactions on the internet.



Maybe in another year. Poor fellows would die if *that* actually happened the same year this Bayonetta annoucement was made. Too soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What exclusive are you referring to?



A Main numbered FF/KH title and other popular third party games as exclusives. Though i definitely know it won't happen. 



> Maybe in another year. Poor fellows would die if that actually happened the same year this Bayonetta annoucement was made. Too soon.



Shhh, you might give them bad nightmares. Popular third party brand + *Nintendo exclusivity* = get the knife and hold out your wrist. 

The internet would probably create an all out war if that ever came to be. Though i'll admit some comments against the Bayonetta thing can be justified due to lack of interest with a first year console's software lineup (like most other ones anyway).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

Luminous can scale down to phones up to high end hardware as far as we know, so it should not be a big deal to bring the next numbered FF to Wii U. That is of course keeping in mind the possibility that SE is keeping the actual game modest in scope. If the game is just too stressful for Wii U's hardware, it can't happen regardless.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2012)

Dear God, Miyamoto is going to join Gaben's money pool and swim butterfly style.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Luminous can scale down to phones up to high end hardware as far as we know, so it should not be a big deal to bring the next numbered FF to Wii U. That is of course keeping in mind the possibility that SE is keeping the actual game modest in scope. If the game is just too stressful for Wii U's hardware, it can't happen regardless.



I know, it's just that in a way i couldn't see S.E. investing so much for the Wii U to give it an exclusive FF numbered title unless it's multiplat. Though anything can happen these days knowing them soooooo.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Has SE even given Nintendo an exclusive in the last ten years?


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> A Main numbered FF/KH title and other popular third party games as exclusives. Though i definitely know it won't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's what people have always bitched about Nintendo, no third party support and now that Nintendo is actually doing they're scared of the era ahead. 2012....the era of Nintendo.  

The only arguement I can actually sympathize with is yeah, you'll have to buy a new console but considering people were eventually going to be forced to do that anyway for all next gen games...yeah. So it just comes down to if the thought of owning the WiiU burns the "lolhardcore gamer" within you so badly, or you just don't want to buy it, then you can live without Bayonetta 2. Fuck I've done it with plenty of games.  If you want to play it though, then well there you go.


heylove said:


> Has SE even given Nintendo an exclusive in the last ten years?



Crystal Chronicles and Twewy come to mind. They've been going back and forth with KH.  SE has just never given a numbered FF, that wasn't a remake, to Nintendo since FFVI.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dear God, Miyamoto is going to join Gaben's money pool and swim butterfly style.



while playing Micheal phleps to give him swimming lessons


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge - updated fact sheet (online co-op)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never played the other Ninja Gaiden games. Do they follow a story? Or are they all different stories? If Ninja Gaiden 3 is a self-contained story with no references to the past games, I'll definitely get it.



heylove said:


> Has SE even given Nintendo an exclusive in the last ten years?



Dragon Quest has kinda been exclusive to Nintendo consoles/handhelds forever. I've never seen a Dragon Quest game not on a Nintendo console or handheld.



Khris said:


> for real? :sanji



Yup, check the Pokemon Section.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

There are stories but none of the games are really connected. Frankly, i would not touch this with a 10foot pole. If your going to get an action game, Bayonetta's the one to get.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll see what other people say about it first before I make any sort of purchase.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd wait on Ninja Gaiden.
Shinobi on the other hand...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Has SE even given Nintendo an exclusive in the last ten years?



Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and A2 pretty sure. Also, FF Crystal Chronicles.



Also, Wii U isn't receiving a price drop anytime in the first couple of years. This is Nintendo, they don't price drop their consoles, OR their games for forever. 3DS was an anomaly, not a trend.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2012)

Well shit, you guys blew up with this crap.

Anything new after the Nintendo Direct's conference that I missed?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2012)

Yay Nintendo..I feel bad cause I seem to have missed a lot of stuff like the Pikmin 3 trailer which came out..3 months ago...but things are okay now, I'm caught up (not really), now just need to save up for the system!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2012)

Begun, the consoles wars have.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2012)

There is no war...

It looks like this bitch is going to reign supreme, man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

We haven't seen either one of the competitors yet  Let's not call the match before it starts


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

You bitches ready to hunt a Hungry Deviljho in Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate? Better get your act together, or he'll wreck your shit. He's already bad enough when he _isn't_ raging.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2012)

Doesn't mean it's not a war. It's like the Empire with the Clones, out of fucking nowhere. They still have to fight the droid army from the Separatists, but they're gonna win.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Nintendo Wii U expandable memory explained, TiVO hardware not built in*

The Nintendo Wii U may only have 8 to 32GB of internal memory, but the company's taking a decidedly open approach to expanding that memory: add your own. "You can plug in a full-on three terabyte hard drive if you want. I'll love you as a digital consumer," Nintendo America CEO and president Reggie Fils-Aime told us during a post-press conference investor Q&A. Much like Sony's PlayStation 3, the Wii U allows for expansion of memory via USB, whether that memory be Flash or otherwise. Fils-Aime explained that, with the continuously dropping price of memory, there was little reason to offer pricing for the Wii U -- available in $300 and $350 -- tied to an evolving hardware model.

"The reason we did it that way is that the cost of that type of storage memory is plummeting. What we didn't want to do is tie a profit model to something that's gonna rapidly decline over time. We'll let the consumer buy as much as they want, as cheaply as they want," Fils-Aime said.

Fils-Aime also confirmed that the Wii U doesn't have TiVO hardware built into it -- functionality will require an existing TiVO box. The same goes for DVR functionality, which Fils-Aime said Nintendo doesn't want consumers to bear the expense of.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> There is no war...
> 
> It looks like this bitch is going to reign supreme, man.



From the rumors Im reading about "orbis" and "derango",it seems they are ahead of the wii u in an entire generation. A lot of hardcore gamers and even kids are gonna wait to play next battlefield and cod on steroids on those two  

And let's not forget that tablets and iPads are gonna cut into Nintendo's market share.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Console war.....hahaha

Nintendo has finally caught up to HD and will be running tech that will be as obsolete as the Wii is a year after it comes out.

Also its 'tablet' will be regulated in most games to 'device given to person who sucks so they don't die platforming'

Plus with the price point and the reliance on you need memory Nintendo is moving in reverse.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dude they are gonna blow it out of the water,have you seen the tech demo for the next unreal engine? wii u is fun but it's a smaller ps3,a lot of developers are saying that not me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Dude they are gonna blow it out of the water,have you seen the tech demo for the next unreal engine? wii u is fun but it's a smaller ps3,a lot of developers are saying that not me.



WiiU can run downscaled Unreal Engine 4. Your point? PS3 nor 360 can even run Unreal Engine 4.

I'd like to see the developers saying this, because so far every article I've seen from developers that have their hands on the tech says that the WiiU is definitely significantly more powerful than the PS3 and the 360. 

You sound like Pachter, spouting lies and making a mockery of himself. Except even he said the WiiU is going to be a pretty good console very recently, after bashing it constantly since it was first announced. The world must be ending.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

You can't call something outdated in a vacuum, the WiiU being obsolete in the console market is because it will be the most outdated of the three.

I love the, don't like the main gimmick of the system so here is a PRO controller, which only makes me wish the game was on a console which didn't rely on a gimmick I didn't want to partake in because it makes the entire enterprise feel like a waste.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Tablet controller is a gimmick, yes, but a much more forgettable gimmick than motion controls were. And, just like the 3D gimmick on the 3DS, it's *optional*! This time, Nintendo doesn't force you to use their gimmicks and wave your arms around to play their games! 

You can call it outdated and obsolete as much as you want, but a lot of people will still find it really fun. 

Sometimes I think that console wars make gamers forget why they're called gamers. We're called gamers, not consolers. We should come for the games and stay for the games, not the CPU and GPU.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo Wii U expandable memory explained, TiVO hardware not built in*
> 
> The Nintendo Wii U may only have 8 to 32GB of internal memory, but the company's taking a decidedly open approach to expanding that memory: add your own. "You can plug in a full-on three terabyte hard drive if you want. I'll love you as a digital consumer," Nintendo America CEO and president Reggie Fils-Aime told us during a post-press conference investor Q&A. Much like Sony's PlayStation 3, the Wii U allows for expansion of memory via USB, whether that memory be Flash or otherwise. Fils-Aime explained that, with the continuously dropping price of memory, there was little reason to offer pricing for the Wii U -- available in $300 and $350 -- tied to an evolving hardware model.
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice of them.
Honestly 32 GB isn't enough.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Tablet controller is a gimmick, yes, but a much more forgettable gimmick than motion controls were. And, just like the 3D gimmick on the 3DS, it's *optional*! This time, Nintendo doesn't force you to use their gimmicks and wave your arms around to play their games!
> 
> You can call it outdated and obsolete as much as you want, but a lot of people will still find it really fun.
> 
> Sometimes I think that console wars make gamers forget why they're called gamers. We're called gamers, not consolers. We should come for the games and stay for the games, not the CPU and GPU.



GGGHRPIXSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo Wii U expandable memory explained, TiVO hardware not built in*
> 
> The Nintendo Wii U may only have 8 to 32GB of internal memory, but the company's taking a decidedly open approach to expanding that memory: add your own. "You can plug in a full-on three terabyte hard drive if you want. I'll love you as a digital consumer," Nintendo America CEO and president Reggie Fils-Aime told us during a post-press conference investor Q&A. Much like Sony's PlayStation 3, the Wii U allows for expansion of memory via USB, whether that memory be Flash or otherwise. Fils-Aime explained that, with the continuously dropping price of memory, there was little reason to offer pricing for the Wii U -- available in $300 and $350 -- tied to an evolving hardware model.
> 
> ...


That's great, because for $20 I can get a 32Gb USB drive. I see their point and raise them a 2TB external HDD. With news like this I sure hope it will have some sort of media playback center.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's pretty nice of them.
> Honestly 32 GB isn't enough.



See? That was my reaction.

PS3 and 360 usually made you pay out the ass for an extra couple hundred GBs of memory.

With this, you can choose and pay for how much extra memory you think you would want.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> See? That was my reaction.
> 
> PS3 and 360 usually made you pay out the ass for an extra couple hundred GBs of memory.
> 
> With this, you can choose and pay for how much extra memory you think you would want.



1 terabyte isn't that much anymore either :sweat
So that's something that's very welcoming no doubt Sony will follow suit and Microsoft as well.
Especially Sony, especially Sony.
Honestly I'm surprised it hasn't been done sooner.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I know that you could plug your external HDD and whatnot into the 360 and PS3 and you'd be able to watch and view the stuff you had stored on it, but you couldn't use it to expand the memory of the actual console.

I remember talking to other geek friends in Boy Scouts years ago about how amazing a terabyte was, and nowadays it isn't even all that much anymore. 

Microsoft and Sony will probably follow suit. I guess it would help them keep their new consoles' prices a bit lower.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You can call it outdated and obsolete as much as you want, but a lot of people will still find it really fun.
> 
> Sometimes I think that console wars make gamers forget why they're called gamers. We're called gamers, not consolers. We should come for the games and stay for the games, not the CPU and GPU.



Talking about tech != Talking about fun and that is diverting it to a different completely objective conversation.

Hardware is so important in consoles. It is required to run the software so if you don't jive with one you shouldn't be forced to fight with hardware you don't enjoy to play software you might. Also continually bringing it back to software shows a lack of confidence in the hardware. 

It is a package deal both halves are just as important as the other.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have 1T HDD in my house. Reason why I am thinking about buying the basic Wii U but that Black color is calling me. 

if the Zombi U bundle gets here then I don't have to think about it.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> You can't call something outdated in a vacuum, the WiiU being obsolete in the console market is because it will be the most outdated of the three.
> 
> I love the, don't like the main gimmick of the system so here is a PRO controller, which only makes me wish the game was on a console which didn't rely on a gimmick I didn't want to partake in because it makes the entire enterprise feel like a waste.



TBF ignoring the Dreamcast the PS2 was the most out of date console in that generation with gamecube and xboxx 360 running circles around it. Obsolte in the context doesn't mean what you think it means. It pretty much comes down to what the consumer thinks of it. the Vita has the best tech of any dedicated hardware, and it's still doing absolutely attrocious.

If Wii U sells the most of the 3 you can't really call it obsolete. Popularity not tech deterimes these things.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

As I've already said, the PS4 and the 720 will be more powerful than the WiiU. Just not as much as I think you think they will be. It's kind of redundant to go into it again when we've both made our points and the discussion is, essentially, over. Otherwise, like I said, we go back into redundancy, where we just keep saying the same things we've already said. Like I just did with my first two sentences of this paragraph.

So, I then went on to say that even though the WiiU will not be as powerful as the PS4 and 720, it will still be a very fun and worthwhile console. A Nintendo console finally in 1080p HD? Hell yes.

I then pointed out how when we get into the whole "ours is better than yours" argument, we forget why we call ourselves gamers in the first place. The games are what's important to us. The PS4 could be the most beastly console known to man, but no one would buy it if it didn't have good games. Also, I don't know why you say continually, because my last post was the first time I brought up the software. Software, which, Nintendo is known to excel in. It's kind of redundant to say that hardware is important in a console because that is common sense. You can't run software without hardware.

Now it kinda seems like you're just trying to poke fun at me because our prior discussion had ended.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

The PS2 situation is different because the consoles around it when it came out were substantially less powerful and the ones coming after it were two years after it.

Also neither the original XBOX or the GC had the software support the PS2 had. The WiiU is launching on a line up of ports of games that will be 20 dollars at that point and then it will get left in the dust.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Tablet controller is a gimmick, yes, but a much more forgettable gimmick than motion controls were. And, just like the 3D gimmick on the 3DS, it's *optional*! This time, Nintendo doesn't force you to use their gimmicks and wave your arms around to play their games!



Sure they do.

Skyward Sword
Mario Games
DKCR Games

All the first party stuff will incorporate the new devices in large ways and the 1st party Nintendo stuff is the reason most people love their software an if you don't jive with the controller that software will fall flat or not be fun to play over long periods.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

see Black color is calling me?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Sure they do.
> 
> Skyward Sword
> Mario Games
> ...



I think you misunderstood me. I said that the tablet controller "gimmick" will most likely be optional, while motion controls were never optional. Even then, the tablet controller isn't a bad gimmick. It's a regular controller with a second usable screen. Like accessing your inventory in Zelda via the controller screen instead of having to open up the menu on the main screen.

No one calls the DS or 3DS a gimmick because it has two screens.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The PS2 situation is different because the consoles around it when it came out were substantially less powerful and the ones coming after it were two years after it.
> 
> Also neither the original XBOX or the GC had the software support the PS2 had.


That sounds like the wiiU are you implying it will do the same? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]EV6E13xODyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

But I can do that menu stuff easily on a controller and have no problem with it. I like HUD.

The tablet breaks immersion for me more than a menu coming up. I know I am strange but whatever it keeps me away from DSs and it will keep me far away from this.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That sounds like the wiiU are you implying it will do the same?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I see you cut out the part of my comment where I mention the WiiU, good one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No one calls the DS or 3DS a gimmick because it has two screens.



I don't know about that plenty of people probably do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I see you cut out the part of my comment where I mention the WiiU, good one.


I cut it out because it made no sense and was baseless.
What the fuck did that even mean?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't know about that plenty of people probably do.



Really? I've never heard people say that. I've heard people call the 3D on the 3DS a gimmick, which it is, but I've never heard anyone call the second screen of a DS a gimmick.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I cut it out because it made no sense and was baseless.
> What the fuck did that even mean?



I can buy Arkham City right now, it will be 20 dollars when the WiiU launches on the 3 systems it already came out for. That is what I was talking about.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Really? I've never heard people say that. I've heard people call the 3D on the 3DS a gimmick, which it is, but I've never heard anyone call the second screen of a DS a gimmick.



When it first came out by sony fanboys actually.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> When it first came out by sony fanboys actually.



Ah, I see. Their Vita must be revolutionary now, with touchscreens on the front, back and sides.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I can buy Arkham City right now, it will be 20 dollars when the WiiU launches on the 3 systems it already came out for. That is what I was talking about.


And I could rent it for less then 5$ and beat it.
But is it armored and have a nifty wii U controller that lets you do new things? Nope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> *I can buy Arkham City right now, it will be 20 dollars *when the WiiU launches on the 3 systems it already came out for. That is what I was talking about.


 does that versions have the DLC plus the extra content? have you notice what third parties are doing with the ports? extra content plus all the DLC on it that were already released in previous versions.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Oooooo a costume skin and a batarang camera that is totally worth 60 dollars.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Oooooo a costume skin and a batarang camera that is totally worth 60 dollars.



Hey you are the one buying stuff not me. 
It's more than a camera though, honestly it fits the feel with the rest of the game seeing through walls and shit.
Who knows they might have added an extra villain or two and didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Oooooo a costume skin and a batarang camera that is totally worth 60 dollars.


 no but new fan base of the console and people who never played those games, it is a barging.. Like me, I didn't buy that batman or Darksider 2 and I have a PS3.. Look how great that deal sounds for me. No separate dlc's bs..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Like Malvin said, most of the ports have all the DLC included plus extra content that wasn't in the 360 and PS3 versions of the games.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

But buying the game for 20 and the DLC is cheaper, what are you even saying.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> But buying the game for 20 and the DLC is cheaper, what are you even saying.....



The developers and Nintendo will get more money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*ZombiU Wii U Premium Pack doesn't include Nintendo Land
Nintendo confirm what's in the ZombiU Wii U bundle
*

Nintendo has confirmed that the ZombiU Wii U Premium Pack will not include a copy of Nintendo Land.


Nintendo Europe has just tweeted: "The ZombiU Pack is like the #WiiU Premium Pack but instead of Nintendo Land it includes the #ZombiU game and a black Wii U Pro Controller."

Of course, the Wii U Premium Pack includes Nintendo Land as part of the package but if you want to buy a Wii U Pro Controller, you'll have to purchase that separately.

Nintendo Land will be able to buy in the shops for those who buy the Wii U Basic Pack or the ZombiU Bundle.

Want to know more? Our Wii U guide will tell you everything you need to know.

Are you going to pre-order buy the ZombiU bundle?



Fucking NoA...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't count out NoA just yet, I'm sure they have some trick up their sleeve...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't count out NoA just yet, I'm sure they have some trick up their sleeve...


 I hope so...


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't count out NoA just yet, I'm sure they have some trick up their sleeve...



wiiu premium only in white with wiisports and a black Wii remote (no nunchuck) with no Nintendo land for $$350!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

They're not _that_ silly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Wii U 'not available' at Amazon*

The ever-increasing oddity of what's going on between Nintendo and Amazon hit another milestone yesterday, as the world's largest e-tailer informed customers it won't have Nintendo's latest console available for pre-order.

"Thank for you signing up to be notified when the Wii U is available," the email from Amazon to customers read. "Unfortunately the Wii U console is not available at Amazon.com at this time but please check back in the future, as availability may change."

Amazon stopped carrying Nintendo's 3DS a while back, has never stocked the 3DS XL and is now not making the Wii U available for pre-order.

Attempts to obtain a quote for months from Amazon or Nintendo to explain the situation have gone unanswered. In the meantime, Best Buy and GameStop are happy to take your pre-order money for a Wii U. 



> Dear Amazon.com Customer, Thank for you signing up to be notified when the Wii U is available. Unfortunately the Wii U console is not available at Amazon.com at this time but please check back in the future, as availability may change. We do have the latest Wii U games and accessories available now so check them out. Thank you for shopping with Amazon Video Games.





ok this is fucking weird...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess Amazon doesn't want our money...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

or they are sonyfags


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U 'not available' at Amazon*
> 
> The ever-increasing oddity of what's going on between Nintendo and Amazon hit another milestone yesterday, as the world's largest e-tailer informed customers it won't have Nintendo's latest console available for pre-order.
> 
> ...



Damn Amazon still beefing with Nintendo


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



And people say WiiU is too expensive. 

If you're a teenager leeching off of your parents' money, maybe it's too expensive.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

You do understand what market and inflation is right? WiiU is expensive in the space it is debuting not in a chart which negates conditions of launch.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Expensive? Hardly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

In a perfect world, we all wanted Basic= $249.99 and Premium=$299.99...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BOHqG1nc_tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> In a perfect world, we all wanted Basic= $249.99 and Premium=$299.99...



I thought most of us actually thought the regular WiiU would sell at $300, and better bundles would sell for more than that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I thought most of us actually thought the regular WiiU would sell at $300, and better bundles would sell for more than that?


 That is correct but in the past 3 weeks the $249.99 prices was gaining a lot of hype.. But hey! it is what it is...


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>


That's interesting. 


Death-kun said:


> Expensive? Hardly.



How about Sony's $1000 console?


----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> In a perfect world, we all wanted Basic= $249.99 and Premium=$299.99...


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:
			
		

> Most developers that have their hands on the tech say that the WiiU is at least 150% (x1.5) better than the 360. And the 360 is already better than the PS3. I doubt the 720 or the PS4 will be more than 2.5 times better than their preceding console. Otherwise you'd be getting into "decent PC rig" territory, like the gaming PC I built for $850. You seem to not realize that if Sony and M$ don't want to flop, they need to build something both powerful and affordable. Sony literally can't afford another PS3 fuck up. They need to actually start making money sometime soon.



Actually, the PS3 is more powerful than the 360.  Some things do hinder the PS3 but overall it does have more raw horsepower.  That said, only a 2.5x increase over previous consoles?  Rather unlikely.  We're going to get more powerful consoles than that.  Also, don't forget that buying computer parts from online retailers/stores =/= Sony/Microsoft buying parts in bulk.  Sony and Microsoft will be able to negotiate much cheaper prices for each individual part than we are capable of.  The Wii U will be facing a pretty bad situation, tech-wise, when the next Playstation and Xbox come out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_f1-ipNK5dY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]R-7Alm9P-eA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vUFIO6GtThk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> That is correct but in the past 3 weeks the $249.99 prices was gaining a lot of hype.. But hey! it is what it is...



Oh well, I guess the world isn't perfect. 



ShadowReij said:


> How about Sony's $1000 console?



Worth every penny! 



heylove said:


> Actually, the PS3 is more powerful than the 360.  Some things do hinder the PS3 but overall it does have more raw horsepower.  That said, only a 2.5x increase over previous consoles?  Rather unlikely.  We're going to get more powerful consoles than that.  Also, don't forget that buying computer parts from online retailers/stores =/= Sony/Microsoft buying parts in bulk.  Sony and Microsoft will be able to negotiate much cheaper prices for each individual part than we are capable of.  The Wii U will be facing a pretty bad situation, tech-wise, when the next Playstation and Xbox come out.



Hm, I see, thanks for clearing that up. 

I guess we could speculate and argue all we want, but we'll just have to wait and see what Sony and Microsoft actually come up with.

I'm gonna be getting either a 720 or a PS4 eventually anyway, so the WiiU being behind won't bother me much. I'm just glad we have a great Nintendo console on the way.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Actually, the PS3 is more powerful than the 360.  Some things do hinder the PS3 but overall it does have more raw horsepower.  That said, only a 2.5x increase over previous consoles?  Rather unlikely.  We're going to get more powerful consoles than that.  Also, don't forget that buying computer parts from online retailers/stores =/= Sony/Microsoft buying parts in bulk.  Sony and Microsoft will be able to negotiate much cheaper prices for each individual part than we are capable of.  The Wii U will be facing a pretty bad situation, tech-wise, when the next Playstation and Xbox come out.



PS3 and 360 are around the same, Xbox has a better graphics card, PS3 better cpu, also xbox uses combined memory etc. Issue being PS3 is a bitch to develop for and so most of it's advantages end up not utilzed.

PS3 shines in exclusives (games designed around the annoying hardware) Xbox works better for multiplats.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-Kun said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be getting either a 720 or a PS4 eventually anyway, so the WiiU being behind won't bother me much.



Same here assuming that I do end up getting a console.  While the future Zelda game is all kinds of intriguing it probably won't be enough to make me buy the console unless the system does well enough to receive massive third party support.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Actually, the PS3 is more powerful than the 360.  Some things do hinder the PS3 but overall it does have more raw horsepower.  That said, only a 2.5x increase over previous consoles?  Rather unlikely.  We're going to get more powerful consoles than that.  Also, don't forget that buying computer parts from online retailers/stores =/= Sony/Microsoft buying parts in bulk.  Sony and Microsoft will be able to negotiate much cheaper prices for each individual part than we are capable of.  The Wii U will be facing a pretty bad situation, tech-wise, when the next Playstation and Xbox come out.



at the end it is all about the games right?



Seriously tho, I can't see Sony making a $400 or $500 console. Not with the problems they have.. But hey who knows..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, hey, it's getting Monster Hunter and Bayonetta 2. It's a good start. 

And don't forget the (probably) inevitable Super Mario Universe, which will look so beautiful that it will put the Galaxy games to shame.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> at the end it is all about the games right?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, I can't see Sony making a $400 or $500 console. Not with the problems they have.. But hey who knows..



It does come down to the games but hardware does play a big role in if it does get games or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> It does come down to the games but hardware does play a big role in if it does get games or not.


 Damn you....
it is going to be interesting to see what is going to happen... I like what third parties are doing with the Wii U right now, with the extra modes and content. Now EA is salty which is a shame for us...They didn't like that NO.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd say that the WiiU is in a much better spot than the Wii was, just because it can run (downgraded) Unreal Engine 4. I'm not sure if it can run Luminous Engine, though. Did they ever confirm that?


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'd say that the WiiU is in a much better spot than the Wii was, just because it can run (downgraded) Unreal Engine 4. I'm not sure if it can run Luminous Engine, though. Did they ever confirm that?



That's certainly true enough, and this time the gimmick for the console is rather awesome.  If it manages to gather an install base, of hardcore gamers, that is big enough it certainly won't share the Wii's fate when it came to third party support.  The question is if it will gather such a base.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Would be cool if we could run uber things with just more memory...
[YOUTUBE]CQ25kTQqppk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> at the end it is all about the games right?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, I can't see Sony making a $400 or $500 console. Not with the problems they have.. But hey who knows..


Sony wouldn't dare. Not with their financial situation. Microsoft maybe, but I doubt it.


Death-kun said:


> Well, hey, it's getting Monster Hunter and Bayonetta 2. It's a good start.
> 
> And don't forget the (probably) inevitable Super Mario Universe, which will look so beautiful that it will put the Galaxy games to shame.



The fact that the WiiU is getting Monster Hunter almost guarantees that shit would be gone in Japan since MH is practically a religion over there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh no there is no doubts. Nintendo has Japan locked.. No questions ask..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> That's certainly true enough, and this time the gimmick for the console is rather awesome.  If it manages to gather an install base, of hardcore gamers, that is big enough it certainly won't share the Wii's fate when it came to third party support.  The question is if it will gather such a base.



Hopefully it garners such an install base. I'm betting a lot more people might buy it just because it got rid of motion controls and now acts more like a "proper" console. I hope Bayonetta 2 and Monster Hunter sells like hotcakes on the WiiU, as well as the other third party games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh no there is no doubts. Nintendo has Japan locked.. No questions ask..



Now they just need to use that.
[YOUTUBE]WYjgHLFZMa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> The fact that the WiiU is getting Monster Hunter almost guarantees that shit would be gone in Japan since MH is practically a religion over there.



Yup, pretty much. If they also make Monster Hunter 4 U (alongside Monster Hunter 4 on the 3DS), well... that's just a killing stroke. 

I think it would be really cool if this was Capcom's new "thing" regarding Monster Hunter. A portable version with local play and a console version with online play, and both versions have crossplatform support.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hopefully it garners such an install base. I'm betting a lot more people might buy it just because *it got rid of motion controls and now acts more like a "proper" console.* I hope Bayonetta 2 and Monster Hunter sells like hotcakes on the WiiU, as well as the other third party games.



It still runs on WiiMotes what are you talking about. The proper controller is still the secondary one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It still runs on WiiMotes what are you talking about. The proper controller is still the secondary one.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It still runs on WiiMotes what are you talking about. The proper controller is still the secondary one.



What are _you_ talking about? Wiimotes are one of _three_ options. The primary controller is the tablet controller. The secondary controller is the WiiU Pro Controller. The tertiary controller is the Wiimote.

And the primary controller is just the secondary controller with a screen in the middle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uCLOxK6FpfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

A lot of the games I saw demoed were also the single tablet, 3 wiimote design which because they aren't selling standalone tablets for a while will be the mode of the party multiplayer stuff.

Which is still motion based gaming, which isn't phased out.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks more cumbersome than fun to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> A lot of the games I saw demoed were also the single tablet, 3 wiimote design which because they aren't selling standalone tablets for a while will be the mode of the* party multiplayer stuff*.
> 
> Which is still motion based gaming, which isn't phased out.



Exactly. Not the games which you would call "hardcore". People aren't going to buy a WiiU for Nintendo Land and Wii Sports. 

Motion controls have been phased out of the games that matter, like Mario and Zelda and Pikmin and third party games (which never had them in the first place). No one cares if the party games use motion controls.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

People bought a Wii for WiiSports and then it gathered dust because the novelty wore off.

That is where a majority of Nintendo sales come from now, because the kids who want to play CoDBLOPS or whatever have a Gamertag on LIVE or a PSN account already for that stuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

90 million sold in 1991. crazy eh?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> People bought a Wii for WiiSports and then it gathered dust because the novelty wore off.



No, people bought a Wii for Red Steel and Twilight Princess.

And I don't see the novelty wearing off. I still play Wii Sports with friends because it's fun and casual.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Looks more cumbersome than fun to me.



That looks perfect actually.
If I want to a look at the map I should only need about half a sec not around a minute getting a menu up and looking through it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 90 million sold in 1991. crazy eh?



What are you talking about?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

The map in MH games is always on the screen.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No, people bought a Wii for Red Steel and Twilight Princess.
> 
> And I don't see the novelty wearing off. I still play Wii Sports with friends because it's fun and casual.



If you honestly think that then you don't understand what really sold that console.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh no there is no doubts. Nintendo has Japan locked.. No questions ask..


Yeah, the streets of japan will be a ghost town.


Death-kun said:


> Yup, pretty much. If they also make Monster Hunter 4 U (alongside Monster Hunter 4 on the 3DS), well... that's just a killing stroke.
> 
> I think it would be really cool if this was Capcom's new "thing" regarding Monster Hunter. A portable version with local play and a console version with online play, and both versions have crossplatform support.



MH4 and a sequel to Freedom. Think about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That looks perfect actually.
> If I want to a look at the map I should only need about half a sec not around a minute getting a menu up and looking through it.



Actually, the mini-map in MH games used to be on the screen (upper right corner, I believe) while you were playing. With this, the map is moved to a different screen, leaving you more room on the main screen to see the actual game.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't have a problem with HUD displays on my screen it is a game show me the game working around it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> If you honestly think that then you don't understand what really sold that console.



If you think people bought a Wii for Wii Sports, then you're downright delusional. Especially when Wii Sports just *came* with the console. 

No, but you're right. They didn't buy a Nintendo console for Zelda or Mario or the new Red Steel game where the Wiimote acts like your sword, no. It was for *Wii Sports*. Thank you for that glorious insight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Looks more cumbersome than fun to me.


 Do you know the mind set of MH fans? this is like a dream comes true..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> MH4 and a sequel to Freedom. Think about it.



Monster Hunter Freedom *U*ltimate? I like the sound of that.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

I actually don't really care about next gen sony and Microsoft consoles, most the stuff worth having is multiplat on PC (I always have a high end gaming pc). The only reason I even bother with consoles are games designed around entirely on consoles. So aside from Xbox and PS3 exclusives the only real games that do this action/arcadey games. The sort of games platinum specialises in.

Basically as longs as Namco, capcpm/platinum properly support my console of choice i'm there. Pc typically has the best high spec games anyway aside from exclusives.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do you know the mind set of MH fans? this is like a dream comes true..



I have been playing Monster Hunter since I bought a network adapter for my PS2.

No it isn't what I want at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I have been playing Monster Hunter since I bought a network adapter for my PS2.
> 
> No it isn't what I want at all.


 why? is on your way?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, the mini-map in MH games used to be on the screen (upper right corner, I believe) while you were playing. With this, the map is moved to a different screen, leaving you more room on the main screen to see the actual game.



My point stands anyway for other games.
It's a touch screen so I imagine you can just zoom in as well with a touch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What are you talking about?


It's how many products nintendo had sold by 1991.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> My point stands anyway for other games.
> It's a touch screen so I imagine you can just zoom in as well with a touch.



Yup. It's gonna be awesome. Especially useful for organizing and accessing your inventory as well, assuming the game has an inventory.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's how many products nintendo had sold by 1991.



Does that include the cards from their _really_ olden days?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> why? is on your way?



With all games I want to achieve a point where I forget that I am holding a controller. Every single great game I have played has done this. Making the controller another screen completely continually reminds me that I am holding or utilizing something other than what I see on the screen which completely pulls me out of the exhilarating games I am playing.

Motion & Tablet gaming are anathema to the way I want to interact with this stuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Does that include the cards from their _really_ olden days?


I imagine so.
I wonder what that number is now...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> With all games I want to achieve a point where I forget that I am holding a controller. Every single great game I have played has done this. Making the controller another screen completely continually reminds me that I am holding or utilizing something other than what I see on the screen which completely pulls me out of the exhilarating games I am playing.
> 
> Motion & Tablet gaming are anathema to the way I want to interact with this stuff.



Meanwhile, a lot of people would disagree with you, saying the motion controls and the stuff you can do with the tablet actually immerses you more into the game itself.

So I guess you have your opinions, and other people have theirs.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> With all games I want to achieve a point where I forget that I am holding a controller. Every single great game I have played has done this. Making the controller another screen completely continually reminds me that I am holding or utilizing something other than what I see on the screen which completely pulls me out of the exhilarating games I am playing.
> 
> Motion & Tablet gaming are anathema to the way I want to interact with this stuff.



Ah, I can understand that feeling.  While playing Morrowind, on the Xbox, and Majora's Mask I often forgot that I was holding a controller in the first place.  It's a pretty wonderful feeling.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I imagine so.
> I wonder what that number is now...



They should go back to making cards... with Nintendo characters on them. 

They actually have stuff like that as Club Nintendo rewards lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> With all games I want to achieve a point where I forget that I am holding a controller. Every single great game I have played has done this. Making the controller another screen completely continually reminds me that I am holding or utilizing something other than what I see on the screen which completely pulls me out of the exhilarating games I am playing.
> 
> Motion & Tablet gaming are anathema to the way I want to interact with this stuff.



No game can actually make you forget you are holding a controller yet. Else you wouldn't be doing anything in the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Time for virtual reality!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They should go back to making cards... with Nintendo characters on them.
> 
> They actually have stuff like that as Club Nintendo rewards lol.



Yep, they look pretty awesome.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Time for virtual reality!



PS9 will have it.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Looks more cumbersome than fun to me.



Not really, the pro it's pretty much up to personal choice you don't actually have to use it and it doesn't really add anything unless you really dislike the design of the tablet controller.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No game can actually make you forget you are holding a controller yet. Else you wouldn't be doing anything in the game.



I feel sorry for you because I run into the situation a lot with great games in which I know the controls to a point where I am more concentrated on the game than how I play it. Dark Souls and Monster Hunter and MGS and Castlevania games among others have done this time and again.



Death-kun said:


> So I guess you have your opinions, and other people have theirs.



I started that comment with the 5th word being 'I'. Typically that means it is my opinion, also the fact that it is a post written by me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

PS9? The PS5 will have it. Sony wants to be the best. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yep, they look pretty awesome.



The most recent Platinum members free reward was a set of deluxe Nintendo cards. I haven't actually seen them in detail yet, though. I'll see them either way once I get them in the mail. 

They also have Hanafuda cards, as well as playing cards styled after Animal Crossing and Mario.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Time for virtual reality!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> PS9 will have it.



And it'll cost you a million.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I started that comment with the 5th word being 'I'. Typically that means it is my opinion, also the fact that it is a post written by me.



Well look here, now _*I'm*_ the one being redundant.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

The wii u is indeed a generation behind "derango" and "orbis",some don't want to admit it. 

Wii u first party titles which are supposed to impress and show what the system can do disappoints in that department. New pikmin,zombie u,Rayman,they are all current gen graphics and I doubt the wii u can surprise us. Even the zelda demo wasn't all that great graphics wise


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> PS9? The PS5 will have it. Sony wants to be the best.



Way too soon. 



ShadowReij said:


> And it'll cost you a million.



With inflation, a million may only be $400 in today's money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqeTWT_0890[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I feel sorry for you because I run into the situation a lot with great games in which I know the controls to a point *where I am more concentrated on the game than how I play it.* Dark Souls and Monster Hunter and MGS and Castlevania games among others have done this time and again.



So in other words that is a no.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry that is just my biggest pet peeve on the internet. People assuming that because I don't outright state something is my opinion that it therefore must be objective fact.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So in other words that is a no.



I don't even know what you are saying at this point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Even the zelda demo wasn't all that great graphics wise



Like hell it wasn't great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I don't even know what you are saying at this point.



You admitted you are still concentrated on how you play it.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqeTWT_0890[/YOUTUBE]



Nothing interesting here for me.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

It should be noted too at this point when people talk about the upgrading power of consoles it doesn't all come back to graphics.

AI and systems and levels of dynamism are all built around the hardware not the software people often forget that the system is more than just graphical prowess.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

The Wii U's power will be enough for Nintendo. They certainly seem to be somewhat forward thinking in the design atleast for the years ahead. Take the RAM for example. 1gb ram for games and 1gb ram for OS. I'm thinking they intentionally overshot the OS, so like PS3, the 3DS, among other consoles, they can slowly minimize the OS footprint going forward and putting the rest of that OS memory for games. It'll probably end up being something like 1.5 GB for games with 500 allocated to OS. Its much better to have more and lessen it, then have less and not have enough(like PS3 which actually had to sacrifice a lot of features because Sony didn't plan for OS function correctly)


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You admitted you are still concentrated on how you play it.



No there is a *than* in the middle of that statement you bolded.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just saw the Tekken trailer.
Dat Zero Suit. pek


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2012)

Also on the subject of hating things.

Joysticks above dpad / buttons is no go for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEJFPu3C0j4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Just saw the Tekken trailer.
> Dat Zero Suit. pek


 The trailer is full of lulz.lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DnaLXrjQYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey, Inu, would it be possible for Nintendo to regulate RAM usage through system updates? Such as allocating 1.5 GB to games if they feel like it, instead of the current 1 GB for games and 1 GB for OS?



heylove said:


> Way too soon.



Nothing is too soon for Sony. 



Taleran said:


> Sorry that is just my biggest pet peeve on the internet. People assuming that because I don't outright state something is my opinion that it therefore must be objective fact.



Except I didn't treat what you said as objective fact, I treated it as your opinion. And everyone is, of course, entitled to their own opinions.

Oh well. Perhaps, someday, we will have fun hunting together in Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Wii U's power will be enough for Nintendo. They certainly seem to be somewhat forward thinking in the design atleast for the years ahead. Take the RAM for example. 1gb ram for games and 1gb ram for OS. I'm thinking they intentionally overshot the OS, so like PS3, the 3DS, among other consoles, they can slowly minimize the OS footprint going forward and putting the rest of that OS memory for games. It'll probably end up being something like 1.5 GB for games with 500 allocated to OS. Its much better to have more and lessen it, then have less and not have enough(like PS3 which actually had to sacrifice a lot of features because Sony didn't plan for OS function correctly)



Nintendo did good in increasing the RAM. 

Death:  Yes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> No there is a *than* in the middle of that statement you bolded.



And that does nothing at all.
I'm more concentrated on the game than how I play it?
That still implies concentration on how you play it as you are *more* concentrated on the game than how you play it.
Instead it should be "I'm completely concentrated on the game and not on how I play it." or something along those lines.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Death:  Yes.



That's what I thought. Sounds very good.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like hell it wasn't great.



Graphic wise it was current gen,but fun wise on the other hand  a Zelda game dosent have to be current gen graphics to kick so much ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Rumor: GameStop already selling out of Wii U Deluxe Set pre-orders*

Nintendo Everything reader Andy Holland is telling us that his local GameStop is already selling out of Wii U Deluxe Set pre-orders. The manager of his store indicated that this is affecting the company as a whole.

*?I just got back from my local Gamestop where I was told by its manager they are expected, as a company nationwide, to sell out of black Wii U pre-orders TODAY. If you?re interested in picking one up at your local store try to get in ASAP.?*

I?ve never actually heard out of retailers selling out of pre-orders, especially one day after they become available. But Reggie did say that pre-orders have been very strong thus far? it?s always possible.



Ohh shit? already?


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

That pretty impressive.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, shit, I'm not in my own country to go pre-order!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have yet to pre order because I am giving fucking NoA a chance to confirmed Zombi U bundle..  I am mad lol


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

Good god. Nintendo and christmas.

Never change...


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Good god. Nintendo and christmas.
> 
> Never change...



No store is going to have a Wii U come that day.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

"WiiU? What's that? I never saw it on the shelves... "


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder how many console will the wii u sell at first month of launch.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I wonder how many console will the wii u sell at first month of launch.



Every single Wii U that has been manufactured until that moment.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm getting the standard edition. I just hope that we can partition sects of our HDD for memory instead of having to erase everything like Microsoft mandates with their paltry 16gb solution.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> "WiiU? What's that? I never saw it on the shelves... "



[YOUTUBE]8n2v9fUa4Vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Way too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> With inflation, a million may only be $400 in today's money.


I love math. 


Malvingt2 said:


> The trailer is full of lulz.lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DnaLXrjQYc[/YOUTUBE]


Clearly drugs were taken in the making of this game. 


Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: GameStop already selling out of Wii U Deluxe Set pre-orders*
> 
> Nintendo Everything reader Andy Holland is telling us that his local GameStop is already selling out of Wii U Deluxe Set pre-orders. The manager of his store indicated that this is affecting the company as a whole.
> 
> ...


God damn it.  
And that's why I'm waiting a few months.


Death-kun said:


> "WiiU? What's that? I never saw it on the shelves... "





steveht93 said:


> I wonder how many console will the wii u sell at first month of launch.



Let's put it this way, dust will gather on the shelves from the WiiUs never staying on them.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Good lord. It's already sold out?!
If  this is like my wii debacle, this is gonna suck.
Getting the console, that is.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I'm gonna wait until the rest of the big three release their dogs,I don't want to risk buying one right now.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I think I'm gonna wait until the rest of the big three release their dogs,I don't want to risk buying one right now.



That's a smart decision, it's best to see how PS4/Xbox 3 affect the Wii U's third party support.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: GameStop already selling out of Wii U Deluxe Set pre-orders*
> 
> Nintendo Everything reader Andy Holland is telling us that his local GameStop is already selling out of Wii U Deluxe Set pre-orders. The manager of his store indicated that this is affecting the company as a whole.
> 
> ...




And that's why I pre-ordered mines yesterday as a precaution. I'd like to see the numbers if gamestop and other stores actually do sell out on their pre-order stocks this early in the process


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Well the way it'll probably be with the big 3 this time will probably like this one. Nintendo + Sony/Microsoft console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

Well if your not buying wii u particularly for third party support, it makes the issue a little less important 

As for me, i'll be getting all three eventually, they're all going to have strengths and weaknesses just like current gen hardware


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 14, 2012)

I think i'll wait a year and see if any red ring of death like scenarios pop up.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

I like how it's the $50 more one is selling out. I thought price would be an issue, I'm guesiing that was wrong... Man Nintendo in Christmas, I'm not even sure there's a more deadlier combination in gaming.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2012)

>People say no one wants the Wii U

>Pre-orders for the Wii U being sold out at major game stores. 

>Points and laughs at all the haters.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I like how it's the $50 more one is selling out. I thought price would be an issue, I'm guesiing that was wrong... Man Nintendo in Christmas, I'm not even sure there's a more deadlier combination in gaming.



All they're missing is one of their first party games to put into the equation and that would be the end of it.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I think i'll wait a year and see if any red ring of death like scenarios pop up.



I rather doubt that will happen, Nintendo's hardware failure rate has always been low.  Of course they are working with more powerful hardware now but I don't really see Nintendo launching a console that will have major faults like that.  Also, the 360's failure rate was an anomaly in the last generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

along with the WiiU, am gonna see which other one impresses me the most..


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah Nintendo went out of it's way to make the wii u slim and cool. Regardless of power concerns, it's most probably reliable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

You see this is the day I hate more NoA... NoE did a good job with the Zombi U bundle stuff... I want that and yet it is not available for me. I want to get the Premium bundle but I don't want Nintendo Land... sigh.. I guess Basic for me and buy Zombi U separate..


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> >People say no one wants the Wii U
> 
> >Pre-orders for the Wii U being sold out at major game stores.
> 
> >Points and laughs at all the haters.



Same thing happened with ps3 and Xbox 360 but they are trailing behind the Wii in sales. It's not about launch,it's about how the console will perform in the future.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I think i'll wait a year and see if any red ring of death like scenarios pop up.


Understandable, but Nintendo? Red ring? No chance.


8-Peacock-8 said:


> >People say no one wants the Wii U
> 
> >Pre-orders for the Wii U being sold out at major game stores.
> 
> >Points and laughs at all the haters.



I recall having this discussion last night. Gf thought it just wouldn't sell well. Me: Oh it'll sell, maybe not Wii sales but that fucker will sell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

Hopefully all the consoles sell very well and have dedicated fanbases. That leads to the overall strength of the marketplace, and competition. Monopolies are never good.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

TBF the reason why people say Wii u won't sell is because they are core gamers thinking about other core gamers. Of course the wii didn't really sell to the core gamer and came first, so there opinions were irrelevent. Considering how the iphone despite it's price and the current economic situation still sells bucket loads, i've given up on predicting these things.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully all the consoles sell very well and have dedicated fanbases. That leads to the overall strength of the marketplace, and competition. Monopolies are never good.



I agree.  It wouldn't be good to see just one console maker in the market.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Same thing happened with ps3 and Xbox 360 but they are trailing behind the Wii in sales. It's not about launch,it's about how the console will perform in the future.



And that really means much? I was just saying that people do want it despite what the "CORE GAMERS" say. (which apparently wen right over your head.) We'll see how well it preforms later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully all the consoles sell very well and have dedicated fanbases. That leads to the overall strength of the marketplace, and competition. Monopolies are never good.



i agree.. repped


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully all the consoles sell very well and have dedicated fanbases. That leads to the overall strength of the marketplace, and competition. Monopolies are never good.


 same, I don't want Sony to go away but I am more worried about them than anybody else.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> And that really means much? I was just saying that people do want it despite what the "CORE GAMERS" say. (which apparently wen right over your head.) We'll see how well it preforms later.



The wii u will sell more to the hardcore gamers than the casual,the casual market is now overwhelmed by the iPad and other tablets. 0.99$ will appeal more to them. 

But of course no one can predict what might happen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

Nintendo turns all the casuals to hardcore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Michael Pachter ‏@michaelpachter

on Wii U: if you know what Bayonetta and Monster Hunter are, you will get one at any price; if not, you might wait for a price cut 

On Wii U success/failure: I think that it will sell 50% as well as Wii, but will start as well because of fan base and supply constraints

Wii U has two potential markets: hard core, who WILL buy it; and casual, who have a lot of alternatives. Casual competition threatens all 3 

I think Wii was 50% casual, 50% core; 360 was 85/15; PS3 65/35. Casual alternatives (tablets, phones, social) hurt Nintendo more than others 

Flip those percentages for 360 and PS3, should have been 15/85 and 35/65. Sorry for the excess tweetage . . .


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2012)

Pre-ordering soon.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Wii U has three markets, Pachter.  Nintendo fans, "hardcore" gamers, and casuals.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Pre-ordering soon.



Premium or Basic?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Wii U has three markets, Pachter.  Nintendo fans, "hardcore" gamers, and casuals.


You forgot the 4th Patcher himself


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

Patcher eats his own shit  why just a few months ago he was saying it was DOA, the dude doesn't know what he's talking about. He gets paid to throw out arbitrary numbers.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Premium or Basic?



Premium. 

Getting ZombiU and New Super Mario Bros. U... and maybe Lego City Undercover further down the line.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Patcher's backpedaling is awesome to see.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> The wii u will sell more to the hardcore gamers than the casual,the casual market is now overwhelmed by the iPad and other tablets. 0.99$ will appeal more to them.
> 
> But of course no one can predict what might happen.



Depends, those two markets aren't actually competing. Wii U is primary tv based, and pretty much works as smart tv with a dedicated tablet accessory. That's more casual orientated than anything. Fitness and interactive tv, As the new gadget buzz at Christmas with a good brand name, it should market to casuals just fine. I mean apple haven't broke into the living room and really I don't know if they ever will.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Patcher eats his own shit  why just a few months ago he was saying it was DOA, the dude doesn't know what he's talking about. He gets paid to throw out arbitrary numbers.



His job makes me jealous to be honest  getting paid to say random crap


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Patcher eats his own shit  why just a few months ago he was saying it was DOA, the dude doesn't know what he's talking about. He gets paid to throw out arbitrary numbers.



No no, Patcher has some pure awesome quotes. The dude knows he's full of shit.

 "I am wrong on every individual estimate, but the sum of my errors generally adds up to a very small miss. I was skeptical about Wii until I played a game on it at E3 in 2006, then instantly became a fan."

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*RUMOR - Amazon won't directly sell Nintendo hardware after argument with 3DS launch?*

Chalk this up as a rumor for now. We've put in a request for an official statement on the issue. I doubt we'll hear a response, so this is all we have for now.

*The Amazon vs. Nintendo squabble about selling 3DS consoles has been dragging on for about a year. Supposedly, it all started off last year when the 3DS launch was less than stellar. Amazon had a lot of unsold 3DS consoles sitting around their warehouses, and they decided to start demanding a bigger wholesaler discount - equal to what Wal-Mart receives. (The Amazon vs. Wal-Mart soap opera is for another thread.) 

Anyway, this request was flatly denied. Amazon requested permission to sell the consoles at a discount. Denied again. To strengthen their case, and try to bully their way into the bigger discount, Amazon complained that they have to replace a lot of the systems because of the screen scratching problem, and starting making a big production about sending each and every one back to Nintendo, wanting a full & immediate credit, which started to overwhelm Nintendo's intake for seconds merchandise, which started to make Nintendo really mad, because Amazon was sending over units that had such slight, almost nonexistent problems, that they were not used to being bothered with such trivial things. (Supposedly.) Previously, and for other consoles, Amazon just sold returned (working) consoles at a discount on their "Warehouse Deals" page, which Nintendo doesn't like, but Amazon claimed that they were losing ALL their profit margin on 3DSes with shipping faulty systems back to NOA, as well as dealing with unhappy customers that were leaving and/or not spending as much as previously.*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to pre-order soon. Does anyone know if you can pre-order stuff at Gamestop on their site? By the time my parents go do it in person for me it'll probably be too late.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol Amazon.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

3DS version of Monster Hunter Ultimate 3 _might_ get online play... if enough support for it is shown.



This is Capcom, so take it with a grain of salt. Still, it doesn't hurt to try. Go voice your opinions in the MH thread on Capcom unity to be heard.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> 3DS version of Monster Hunter Ultimate 3 _might_ get online play... if enough support for it is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Capcom, so take it with a grain of salt. Still, it doesn't hurt to try. Go voice your opinions in the MH thread on Capcom unity to be heard.



Wait how does that work. The games should be coming out soon. It's not something you go hey fans want it so put it in, within this sort of time period. Either they were already planning on doing it or not. Patching it seems a bit haphazard.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Wait how does that work. The games should be coming out soon. It's not something you go hey fans want it so put it in, within this sort of time period. Either they were already planning on doing it or not. Patching it seems a bit haphazard.



Like I said, it's Capcom. Take it with a grain of salt. 

If anything, they could just tack on something similar to the WiiU version's online to the 3DS version.

Like I said, it's Capcom.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2012)

3 Gamestops in my location just sold out of wiiU pre-orders. 2 random gamestores sold out with 2 more having a line of people in them. 

...it's happening again. BARRICADE YOUR DOORS, HIDE YO CHILDREN YO WIFE YO DOG CAUSE NINTENDO GONNA CREEP IN YOUR BED AND RAPE YOUR WALLET!


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> 3DS version of Monster Hunter Ultimate 3 _might_ get online play... if enough support for it is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Capcom, so take it with a grain of salt. Still, it doesn't hurt to try. Go voice your opinions in the MH thread on Capcom unity to be heard.



Going by their recent history with Megaman Legends I'd say this is just bullshit that's meant to...I don't even know why Capcom does bullshit anymore. It used to be logical bullshit like turning RE into an action series since it made more money but now everything they do makes no sense other than to piss off fans some more which I guess is what their going for.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

This means I'm never going to get one at launch. If I want to pre-order it online at Gamestop, I have to pay for it in full.  And I won't be back in the states until October 17th. Snowball's chance in hell of there being pre-orders left at any Gamestop (or any store for that matter) by that time. 

I'd ask my parents to go do it, but they aren't just gonna jump and go do it immediately. And even then, I dunno if they'd get it right. -_-


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> This means I'm never going to get one at launch. If I want to pre-order it online at Gamestop, I have to pay for it in full.  And I won't be back in the states until October 17th. Snowball's chance in hell of there being pre-orders left at any Gamestop (or any store for that matter) by that time.
> 
> I'd ask my parents to go do it, but they aren't just gonna jump and go do it immediately. And even then, I dunno if they'd get it right. -_-



Honey we saw the WiiU then we saw that new Ipad 5 that everyone is always talking about! We got it in black just the color you like with that cool hip new Angry Beards game all the kids are talking about! Enjoy!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Good thing my mother isn't tech savvy, and my father would never get me a horrible iPad. 

Besides, I only need them to pre-order it for me, not buy it for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*No one at Nintendo will comment on Wii U's profitability*

*I can?t speak to profitability with either SKU. It?s razors and razor blades. I?m not prepared to talk about whether we?re going to try and turn a profit on the console or a profit on the games to make up for a loss on the other.

We?re optimistic that we have the right pricing for Wii U. We?ll see if the public agrees with us. We think we?ve priced it competitively. - Charlie Scibetta, Director of Corporate Communications*

Listen, we all know that Nintendo is making a profit on the Wii U. We just don't know how much. Reggie has already said that the Big N isn't in the business of selling hardware at a loss.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

It prints money!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Patcher's backpedaling is awesome to see.


It's just hilarious. 


Spirit King said:


> Depends, those two markets aren't actually competing. Wii U is primary tv based, and pretty much works as smart tv with a dedicated tablet accessory. That's more casual orientated than anything. Fitness and interactive tv, As the new gadget buzz at Christmas with a good brand name, it should market to casuals just fine. I mean apple haven't broke into the living room and really I don't know if they ever will.


Apple hasn't tried....yet.


DedValve said:


> 3 Gamestops in my location just sold out of wiiU pre-orders. 2 random gamestores sold out with 2 more having a line of people in them.
> 
> ...it's happening again. BARRICADE YOUR DOORS, HIDE YO CHILDREN YO WIFE YO DOG CAUSE NINTENDO GONNA CREEP IN YOUR BED AND RAPE YOUR WALLET!


Good thing I've got nothing to rape. Just 8 dollars. 


Death-kun said:


> It prints money!



And it isn't even out yet!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Okay seriously, if I can't talk with my parents on Skype tonight to tell them to pre-order a WiiU this weekend, there's probably no chance of me getting one at launch. 

Yeah I know, baw baw, whine and bitch and moan.

I'm just hyped is all, don't judge me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Why won't Nintendo let people take pictures of the Wii U's back-end?*

This comes from Eurogamer...

*As you'll note in the gallery below, the only area the Big N wouldn't let us photograph is this Premium version's backside. For whatever reason, the company doesn't want those ports shown, but we can tell you what they consist of: AC adapter, AV multiout, sensor bar, HDMI out and what looks like two ports for USB.*

So...we know what's back there, but Nintendo doesn't want anyone taking pictures? Could there be something that's not final in design? Might there be a change? I know a lot of people want an optical for audio, myself included. I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

That does seem kind of odd.  I bet it's just a design thing, though.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Okay seriously, if I can't talk with my parents on Skype tonight to tell them to pre-order a WiiU this weekend, there's probably no chance of me getting one at launch.
> 
> Yeah I know, baw baw, whine and bitch and moan.
> 
> I'm just hyped is all, don't judge me.



why you dont get it in christmas?, I cant affort it at lauch sadly


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Got off Skype with my parents, they'll check the three Gamestops in my area tomorrow to see if they're still taking pre-orders for the deluxe edition. I sure hope they are.  All that's left for me to do is cross my fingers and hope for the best.



vanhellsing said:


> why you dont get it in christmas?, I cant affort it at lauch sadly



Well, the thing is that the launch date is so close to Christmas that it will probably be sold out until sometime next year.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Santa hogging all the WiiUs then. Fucking obese old man.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> .
> Well, the thing is that the launch date is so close to Christmas that it will probably be sold out until sometime next year.



yeah I forgot in your country (USA I guess) that stuff sells out so quickly


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

He needs them all to do a super Wii Fit U exercise regime. 



vanhellsing said:


> yeah I forgot in your country (USA I guess) that stuff sells out so quickly



Yup, USA. It does sell out quickly. Apparently, pre-orders started yesterday and game stores are already selling out of pre-orders today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Hands On: Call of Duty Black Ops 2 on the Wii U*

After Nintendo?s press-conference, members of the media scampered downstairs to the showroom of Wii U titles on display. First on almost everyone?s list was the newly announced Wii U title ?Call of Duty: Black Ops 2′.

Activision made the announcement that ?Call of Duty: Black Ops 2′ would be coming to the Wii U at launch earlier in the press-event. The title will have both single-player and multiple campaigns and will run at a full 60fps. Looking at the game, you would never know that you were playing on a Nintendo console. Activision however, had a few new tricks for the game that we were shown as a demo.

Split-screen has now been replaced, thanks to the Nintendo Wii U Gamepad. A second player, using the Gamepad, can play the entire game using the second screen. Using the Gamepad was incredibly intuitive and far superior to any split-screen mechanic I have tried in the past. This will end the heated ?stop looking at my screen? debate, that has divided so many brothers in the past.

The Gamepad functionality is what separates Wii U titles from other consoles, in ?Call of Duty: Black Ops II? Activision used it in ways that are functional and convenient. The screen is also your map, which will update itself in real-time showing your location and the location of friendly troops, or enemies that have been exposed. The class-loadouts can be changed by using the Gamepad, quickly and easily, between matches or deaths. Options, settings or other system configurations also can be changed on the Gamepad, all without ever having to change what is shown on your big screen. Players can also call in kill-streaks using the Gamepad, though I did not do well enough to test this out.

*It?s pure Call of Duty, only amplified and streamlined. It?s a clear advantage over other consoles no matter what your preference are, or where your loyalty lies. Nintendo spearheaded motion gaming and the Wii U Gamepad is sure to kickstart the competition into rethinking standard controllers and start thinking about the second screen.* A fact that already started with other consoles.



Not even with those words I am buying a CoD game.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm loving the splitscreen idea Activision pulled off. Hope more games do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Hands On: Call of Duty Black Ops 2 on the Wii U*
> 
> After Nintendo?s press-conference, members of the media scampered downstairs to the showroom of Wii U titles on display. First on almost everyone?s list was the newly announced Wii U title ?Call of Duty: Black Ops 2′.
> 
> ...



lol nice.. that sure is a nice feature..


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Hands On: Call of Duty Black Ops 2 on the Wii U*
> 
> After Nintendo?s press-conference, members of the media scampered downstairs to the showroom of Wii U titles on display. First on almost everyone?s list was the newly announced Wii U title ?Call of Duty: Black Ops 2′.
> 
> ...



I suppose if I am to buy one CoD I might as well get this one. Hopefully they'll allow the wii controller support. I prefer that for shooters, if not I'll skip. I look at CoD games like the Madden games. You only need one. Battlefield though I would definitely consider with all the crazy shit you can do.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I suppose if I am to buy one CoD I might as well get this one. Hopefully they'll allow the wii controller support. I prefer that for shooters, if not I'll skip. I look at CoD games like the Madden games. You only need one. Battlefield though I would definitely consider with all the crazy shit you can do.



Pretty sure they confiremed wii mote, u pro etc.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Pretty sure they confiremed wii mote, u pro etc.



Then I'll get it....and put the chat on mute.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgkYTgQiPe8&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Why is it when I view youtube videos here the screen just stays white during playback.

But anyway, I thought we knew this already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

i didn't.. sorry


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn, that gamepad's expensive.
Better not break it...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Reggie talks Wii U online gaming, says there will be plenty*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

Free right? If Microsoft don't think seriously about making XBL more attractive, they could be outdone


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Free right? If Microsoft don't think seriously about making XBL more attractive, they could be outdone


 Yeah Reggie said everything is free.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm getting one of these shits immediate bro. Sorry anyone who is trying to stop me, not gonna happen


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Hands On: Call of Duty Black Ops 2 on the Wii U*
> 
> After Nintendo?s press-conference, members of the media scampered downstairs to the showroom of Wii U titles on display. First on almost everyone?s list was the newly announced Wii U title ?Call of Duty: Black Ops 2′.
> 
> ...



Awesome idea for split-screen. :33


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> i didn't.. sorry


Neh, the more you know. 


Phx12 said:


> Damn, that gamepad's expensive.
> Better not break it...


In other words keep it away from people that break shit.


Inuhanyou said:


> Free right? If Microsoft don't think seriously about making XBL more attractive, they could be outdone



Nintendo? Beating Microsoft at their own game? That would be shocking.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Inu, wait a bit to decide.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

I think XBLA is a good service, but that price wall is just going to hurt them outside of hang ons from this generation.

You have 2 opposing competitors who have free online and Microsoft is the only one charging at this point. I understand and respect that they started the console online scene in earnest, and were in a position to charge for a service nobody was even thinking seriously about at the time. But going into the next generation, they're gonna have to think seriously about the implications of Nintendo and Sony's strategies and how they can gain marketshare in a vastly more competitive environment. The Wii U is going to be vastly more connected socially than the Wii. Or atleast that's Ninty's plan


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think XBLA is a good service, but that price wall is just going to hurt them outside of hang ons from this generation.
> 
> You have 2 opposing competitors who have free online and Microsoft is the only one charging at this point. I understand and respect that they started the console online scene in earnest, and were in a position to charge for a service nobody was even thinking seriously about at the time. But going into the next generation, they're gonna have to think seriously about the implications of Nintendo and Sony's strategies and how they can gain marketshare in a vastly more competitive environment. The Wii U is going to be vastly more connected socially than the Wii.



Very true. But I'd be shocked as hell. XBL is one of the key selling points of Microsoft's machine. If nintendo actual manages to beat them in terms of service with that then damn. Sony's been trying for a while and they manage too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

The coming days are going to be fairly interesting if i do say so myself


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm getting one of these shits immediate bro. Sorry anyone who is trying to stop me, not gonna happen


 Eternal is going to stop you... Mod powers are awesome..


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The coming days are going to be fairly interesting if i do say so myself



The Wii U's launch is going to be awesome.  Can't wait to see how gamers, as a whole, react to the Wii U.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> The Wii U's launch is going to be awesome.  Can't wait to see how gamers, as a whole, react to the Wii U.



Supposedly, we already hate it. I look it as nothing more than a bigger DS. And believe me, when I first saw the DS I thought nintendo lost their minds.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 14, 2012)

Ugh, Amazon better get their shit together and let me pre-order the console from them. I don't feel like paying taxes at Best Buy or Gamestop. Not to mention deal with their crappy customer service on release day.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think XBLA is a good service, but that price wall is just going to hurt them outside of hang ons from this generation.
> 
> You have 2 opposing competitors who have free online and Microsoft is the only one charging at this point. I understand and respect that they started the console online scene in earnest, and were in a position to charge for a service nobody was even thinking seriously about at the time. But going into the next generation, they're gonna have to think seriously about the implications of Nintendo and Sony's strategies and how they can gain marketshare in a vastly more competitive environment. The Wii U is going to be vastly more connected socially than the Wii. Or atleast that's Ninty's plan



Have you been enrolled into the new beta? I'm not able to discuss it but I will say ADS UP THE ASS (they got larger and more intrusive....so much more intrusive) 

For a premium service that increased in price over the course of it's history and offers NOTHING new XBL is grossly outdated and then still treats it's customers like shit with horrible ads (which are now everywhere) and they don't offer any of the bonuses Playstation + offers. 

I hope they change, I really do but I doubt it, each update gets worse and worse and it truly makes it almost impossible for anyone to defend XBL anymore. 

All I hope for the WiiU is amazing online with no lag. Imagine a Super Smash Bros. game with online play!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm with BH on this one. 

I don't care how long I wait, too... Im not about to camp out for this crap.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Have you been enrolled into the new beta? I'm not able to discuss it but I will say ADS UP THE ASS (they got larger and more intrusive....so much more intrusive)
> 
> For a premium service that increased in price over the course of it's history and offers NOTHING new XBL is grossly outdated and then still treats it's customers like shit with horrible ads (which are now everywhere) and they don't offer any of the bonuses Playstation + offers.
> 
> ...



So basically there's an actual opportunity for Sony and Nintendo to tople them? Go figure. This will be interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Ugh, Amazon better get their shit together and let me pre-order the console from them. I don't feel like paying taxes at Best Buy or Gamestop. Not to mention deal with their crappy customer service on release day.



*Nintendo won't comment on lack of Amazon Wii U listing, says to ask Amazon*

We managed to get a statement from NoA about the lack of Wii U on Amazon in North America. Here's what they have to say.

*?For questions on individual Nintendo stock or listings, please contact the retailer.? - Nintendo of America statement*

I've reached out to Amazon to try and get a statement. Let's cross our fingers for the answer. Thanks to NoA for the heads up!



Amazon and Nintendo are not in good term..


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Eh, they will probably get over it eventually and if not then it isn't a big loss.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah amazon.....after the hell a buddy of mine went through trying to delete then make a new account to solve issue....yeah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm with BH on this one.
> 
> I don't care how long I wait, too... Im not about to camp out for this crap.



Who's camping out? You can pre-order it now with no hassle or wait a bit after it officially launches. Any camp outs will probably be connected to those who regularly engage in it on Black Friday and the Wii U just happens to be one of the items that will be prominently on display during that time frame.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 14, 2012)

The Amazon situation is funny, especially when you see Nintendo demo TVii with "amazon video" available for it. In other words... Amazon needs to pull the stick out of their ass and deal with it.


By the way, when I said I pre-ordered my WU, I didn't just pre-order, I paid in full for that deluxe edition, I ain't taking no chances, I'm getting my shit no matter what... day fucking 1! Also paid for a WU Controller Pro.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 15, 2012)

*Wii U Deluxe sold out at Gamestop.*



> GameStop has, nationwide, sold out its preorder stock of deluxe Wii U models, says Fahey. Basic bundles are dwindling.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2012)

It was expected once we heard the earlier news.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, it's nice to get official news on the pre-orders. I'm just wondering when we'll hear about the basic edition selling completely out as well? I have to believe it won't be too much longer. 

And how come I haven't heard as much of a peep about how Best Buy is doing with their pre-order requests?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

I get all systems 'cause I'm a BAWS like that


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

So, it's official that pre-orders for the deluxe are completely sold out at Gamestop? Fuck me.

I guess all I can do is hope that the three Gamestops in my area back home have one pre-order left.  My parents will be visiting them today. If only they could've done it last night.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So, it's official that pre-orders for the deluxe are completely sold out at Gamestop? Fuck me.



[YOUTUBE]loF8Q15b2-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

FUCK OFF SONIC YOU'RE HORRIBLE


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

What's in the deluxe edition?


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Sonic is the new slowpoke


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh well, I guess it's not so bad that I might not be able to get it at launch. I wasn't going to open it until Christmas anyway. I'm sure there will be at least one more shipment between launch and Christmas. If I can't pre-order one for launch, I'll strike during the next shipment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

The World said:


> What's in the deluxe edition?



[YOUTUBE]0Hw3i-DS9ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Only 50 bucks more?

I really did think it would be a 100 more

Good deal

Then again I don't want to pay 300 for WII UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU anyways

200 Max


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

200 max? Nintendo would never sell a new console for less than the old one sold for when it first came out.

It'll drop down to $200 in about 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> 200 max? Nintendo would never sell a new console for less than the old one sold for when it first came out.
> 
> It'll drop down to $200 in about 3 or 4 years.



Implying that they ever stop selling


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

I guess I have to pre order basic then... I am going to see what I can do today..or pre order somewhere else..


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2012)

Man... I really crave the deluxe because of the 10% off premium thing. Will they be re-shelved or is this one of those limited edition type deals?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Very true. But I'd be shocked as hell. XBL is one of the key selling points of Microsoft's machine. If nintendo actual manages to beat them in terms of service with that then damn. Sony's been trying for a while and they manage too.



It depends on what kind of online gaming e xperience you are crafting.

People will stick with their gamertag / achievements / the console they have been playing their online stuff with any franchise that already exists moving forward. Especially shooters.

Where Nintendo has to carve out a niche is to make the multiplayer of their exclusive stuff simple to use because they have already lost to XBL and PSN, in the eyes of the public and in friend circles built in.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Man... I really crave the deluxe because of the 10% off premium thing. Will they be re-shelved or is this one of those limited edition type deals?



I'm hoping it isn't limited edition. If my parents can't secure a pre-order on a deluxe today, I'm just gonna wait for the one or two shipments that will inevitably happen between launch (November 18th) and Christmas. There's gonna be demand for a lot more, and they'll sell like hotcakes between launch and Christmas.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2012)

The 10% thing itself is a limited time offer. It only lasts until 2014 so that version of the console becomes superfluous.

Also I am surprised more people are not talking about what a large problem having a proprietary drive system on a non-portable console will cause.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm  gonna get the deluxe.

But months after. 

Why? 

Cuz I have to fuck... and fuck ALOT.

Men AND women, to get this fuckin' system.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2012)

its my final year in uni, so i can only afford getting a part time job right now.. either way, getting this when bayo 2 comes out


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm still broke as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm still broke as shit.



its gonna be okay


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The 10% thing itself is a limited time offer. It only lasts until 2014 so that version of the console becomes superfluous.
> 
> *Also I am surprised more people are not talking about what a large problem having a proprietary drive system on a non-portable console will cause.*



elaborate.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> its my final year in uni, so i can only afford getting a part time job right now.. either way, getting this when bayo 2 comes out





Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm still broke as shit.


I'm both of these.


Khris said:


> its gonna be okay



Why are you lying to him?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm both of these.
> 
> 
> Why are you lying to him?



why you busting our ballz man


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Best Buy online sells out of Wii U*



The Basic set spits out an error message and the Deluxe shows a sold out message. Looks like Best Buy has filled their online allotment, but you can always try in-store at your local Best Buy. Good luck, gang!

ohh fuck lol.. wtf my time is running out lol

*Kmart, Target open preorders for Wii U*



 we have more options

*Walmart opens up Wii U preorders, only offers their own bundle*



Wii U Bundle w/ Choice of Game and Remote Includes:

Your Choice Wii U Console (Basic Set or Deluxe Set)
Your Choice Wii U Game
Your Choice Wii Remote Plus

No matter what, you have to follow Walmart's options on accessories. That means you have to get a Wiimote Plus whether you want one or not. If you do go for the Deluxe bundle, you have to add in another $50. In other words, you're paying $400 for Basic or $450 for Deluxe.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> why you busting our ballz man



It's what I do. 

Also, walmart, evil.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Excellent. 

Btw can someone list me the Wii U titles that support off-tv function on the gamepad? Plz.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

That's not a bad deal, actually...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm one lucky bastard. My parents went to Gamestop last night instead of today, since they were close to one of the three Gamestops in my area since they went to a birthday party for one of my aunts in the same town.

They were able to pre-order a deluxe edition for me!    It's a good thing too, they told me that the Gamestop employee told them that they'd probably be sold out of pre-orders by tomorrow (today).

Fuck yeah, gettin' that shit at launch!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahh fuck you Death Kun   anyway.. yet to pre order.....


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

You couldn't do it yourself? 

How old are you? 12?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You couldn't do it yourself?
> 
> How old are you? 12?


 he is in another country, so yeah. Also wtf? Toys  R Us is not carrying Zombi U? wtf? I can't pre order there.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> he is in another country, so yeah. Also wtf? Toys  R Us is not carrying Zombi U? wtf? I can't pre order there.



Toys R Us can never be counted on.. 

Try Targets. Friends of mine have been getting good results in those.

@DK

Thanks for clearing that up, baby gurl..

I thought i'd be goin to the joint for doin shit to a minor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow Deluxe sold out on Target too.. Omg lol


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

Hell, go broke Malv.

Hit up every single Wal Mart, Best Buy, Target, Gamestop, K-mart in a 10 mile radius of your location.

There's gotta be SOMETHING.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Somehow it doesn't surprise me that Toys R Us doesn't have ZombiU. 

I am wondering what game I should get when I go pick up the bundle. It's probably going to be either New Super Mario Bros. U or ZombiU. I only want to get one other game for the time being, besides Nintendo Land (already included in the bundle).



"Shion" said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, baby gurl..
> 
> I thought i'd be goin to the joint for doin shit to a minor.



I am 20 years old.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

It's the Wii sell outs all over again......and i like it. :ho

My question is still left unanswered! 

Hey Shion, what are you gonna get for the Wii U?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It's the Wii sell outs all over again......and i like it. :ho
> 
> My question is still left unanswered!



I think all games played on the WiiU can be streamed to the tablet controller.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 15, 2012)

microsoft and sony bitches are hating


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> elaborate.



Ease of use of media / acceptance of the times results in easier access by developers and great availability of games. The disc drive in the WiiU isn't a DVD player or a Blu-Ray player or anything we have come to expect from home entertainment devices which then puts it back into the same space that Gamecube was in compared the XBOX/PS2 and the 64 was in compared to the PSX.

It obviously isn't a Blu-Ray player because Nintendo didn't feel like forking over for the licensing fee, however the fragmentation that will cause can not be overlooked.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Shipping is free at Kmart, not bad..


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It's the Wii sell outs all over again......and i like it. :ho
> 
> My question is still left unanswered!
> 
> Hey Shion, what are you gonna get for the Wii U?



I'll wait to say that if months later after release you still can't find one. That was insane.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> microsoft and sony bitches are hating



Where? 



Taleran said:


> Ease of use of media / acceptance of the times results in easier access by developers and great availability of games. The disc drive in the WiiU isn't a DVD player or a Blu-Ray player or anything we have come to expect from home entertainment devices which then puts it back into the same space that Gamecube was in compared the XBOX/PS2 and the 64 was in compared to the PSX.
> 
> It obviously isn't a Blu-Ray player because Nintendo didn't feel like forking over for the licensing fee, however the fragmentation that will cause can not be overlooked.



I see what you're saying and see where you're coming from but, tbh, I think having a DVD/Blu-ray player in your game system is pretty unimportant these days. Most people either a) already have a dvd/blu-ray player (if you don't at least have a dvd player it's time to leave the 1990s) or b) have a game system that can already play dvds/blu-rays. If leaving out a DVD/Blu-ray player eases costs, then I'm happy. I already have a PS3, as well as a Blu-ray player and DVD player. I don't need _another_ thing that can play DVDs/Blu-rays. Chances are we'll be able to watch our own content by connecting an external hdd/flash drive to the WiiU (like you can with the 360/PS3), and that's good enough for me at least.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> microsoft and sony bitches are hating



I haven't see anyone overtly hating outside of the bayonetta 2 thing, where did you see that??


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I see what you're saying and see where you're coming from but, tbh, I think having a DVD/Blu-ray player in your game system is pretty unimportant these days. Most people either a) already have a dvd/blu-ray player (if you don't at least have a dvd player it's time to leave the 1990s) or b) have a game system that can already play dvds/blu-rays. If leaving out a DVD/Blu-ray player eases costs, then I'm happy. I already have a PS3, as well as a Blu-ray player and DVD player. I don't need _another_ thing that can play DVDs/Blu-rays. Chances are we'll be able to watch our own content by connecting an external hdd/flash drive to the WiiU (like you can with the 360/PS3), and that's good enough for me at least.



Why are you talking about movies? I sure wasn't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

Having actual blu ray capability doesn't really matter for Nintendo as they are looking to be a 'media hub' like the other two. They are really only looking for the blu ray disk space, and using a non licensed version of the BD disk works well for them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh gamefaqs, still trying to troll the shit out of the Wii U even after Nintendo gave you guys a good conference. No wonder the mods there suck.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Why are you talking about movies? I sure wasn't.



I see now that you were talking about the proprietary format of the discs, not about DVD or Blu-ray movies. My mistake.

Still, Nintendo has their own proprietary disc format with the same space as Blu-ray discs.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh gamefaqs, still trying to troll the shit out of the Wii U even after Nintendo gave you guys a good conference. No wonder the mods there suck.



lol, Gamefaqs mods. They never do shit unless someone posts porn.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2012)

Why is the assumption when someone doesn't like something they must be trolling?


Also the disc thing is another can of worms because WiiU runs WiiMotes but will it run Wii Games? Nevermind it does googled that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, BC was confirmed a while ago.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, Gamefaqs mods. They never do shit unless someone posts porn.



I wouldn't be surprised if they get off to seeing users making attention whores out of themselves or are fanboys of the big 2.  Terrible modding is terrible, i might move to Neogaf sooner or later if needed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Why is the assumption when someone doesn't like something they must be trolling?



There's a difference between having legitimate complaints and concerns (like you do) and hating something just because it's "cool" to hate it. Considering the intelligence of many GameFAQs users that I've had the misfortune of meeting since 2006, I'd wager that most of the "trolling" is the latter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm one lucky bastard. My parents went to Gamestop last night instead of today, since they were close to one of the three Gamestops in my area since they went to a birthday party for one of my aunts in the same town.
> 
> They were able to pre-order a deluxe edition for me!    It's a good thing too, they told me that the Gamestop employee told them that they'd probably be sold out of pre-orders by tomorrow (today).
> 
> Fuck yeah, gettin' that shit at launch!



enjoy it 

waiting for your feedback


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> enjoy it
> 
> waiting for your feedback



I'm not going to open it until Christmas, so you'll need to wait a bit for the feedback.  But thanks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

Gamefaq's or not, they're still better than youtube comments


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Gamefaq's or not, they're still better than youtube comments



Oh, God...

*pukes*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not going to open it until Christmas, so you'll need to wait a bit for the feedback.  But thanks.



no problem, i'll be looking forward to it  



Inuhanyou said:


> Gamefaq's or not, they're still better than youtube comments



trolling youtube comments is always fun though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Man... I was so close to pre order on Kmart until reality hit me... I used my debit card money on my Samsung Galaxy S2....... fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!   it is empty lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

> There's a difference between having legitimate complaints and concerns (like you do) and hating something just because it's "cool" to hate it. Considering the intelligence of many GameFAQs users that I've had the misfortune of meeting since 2006, I'd wager that most of the "trolling" is the latter.



This. Their IQ's in that are lower than a 3rd grader. The worst trolls tend to lurk around Nintendo boards often in my experience (though there are plenty of fanboys there as well). They can get away with receiving less bans even after consistent trolling while the one's that report blatant baiting get the middle finger, thanks to the asinine mod protection. Almost reminds me of Deviantart.

I could make several lists of users that fall into the latter but i probably won't. Headaches galore.



> Gamefaq's or not, they're still better than *youtube comments*





The youtube community deserves the #1 spot of abominations galore.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man... I was so close to pre order on Kmart until reality hit me... I used my debit card money on my Samsung Galaxy S2....... fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!   it is empty lol



Damn man, that sucks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

You were late, Senju


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Am not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Damn man, that sucks.


 I just have to wait then, or wait for a second shipment of pre orders.. Or uses my last option like I did with the Wii, Nintendo secret sell at Nintendo World NYC the next day..


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man... I was so close to pre order on Kmart until reality hit me... I used my debit card money on my Samsung Galaxy S2....... fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!   it is empty lol



You didn't come perpared?! Miyamoto, Iwata and Reggie are ashamed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

That's right, you get to go to Nintendo World.  Hopefully there's some during that secret sale. At least one for you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> You didn't come perpared?! Miyamoto, Iwata and Reggie are ashamed.


 Well a lot of things going on money wise in my life right now.. >.<



Death-kun said:


> That's right, you get to go to Nintendo World.  Hopefully there's some during that secret sale. At least one for you.


 I hope so.. I got an email for the secret sell for the 3DS. I am hoping that is going to be the same for the Wii U..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone think the Wii U could almost reach sales close to the Wii in terms of the Japanese market?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

The handheld market is king in Japan. Even PS3 sales were slowing down. PSVita is doing terrible while 3DS is king. This is after PSP ruling the roost. So who really knows at this point, it could go either way as a commercial bomb or a success


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It's the Wii sell outs all over again......and i like it. :ho
> 
> My question is still left unanswered!
> 
> Hey Shion, what are you gonna get for the Wii U?



Mmmm...

Bayonetta, definitely..

Smash bros, when it comes out.

I feel like getting Pikmin, ZombiU, and *maybe* CoD BlOps. 

Nintendo Land ought to be fun, too.. If anything, i still gotta check the full roster to see what may interest me..

What are you lookin' at so far?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Anyone think the Wii U could almost reach sales close to the Wii in terms of t*he Japanese market?*


 Wii U is Sold out already. Japan is locked ...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Hunter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Mmmm...
> 
> Bayonetta, definitely..
> 
> ...


 that is a game that is getting a lot of positive previews "Wii U version" I am thinking about it..


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well a lot of things going on money wise in my life right now.. >.<
> 
> I hope so.. I got an email for the secret sell for the 3DS. I am hoping that is going to be the same for the Wii U..


Happens.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Anyone think the Wii U could almost reach sales close to the Wii in terms of the Japanese market?



Monster Hunter, that's all. I'm more interested to see how it does in the western market.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

initial adopters don't completely prove the success of a console or handheld unfortunately. First shipments are almost always guaranteed to sell out regardless of what's in the box(except for 360 in japan, the only console i can ever recall not selling out upon release)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

You know what market Nintendo is really worried? Europe... the Market is so bad for everybody there that I dunno wth is going on..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Mmmm...
> 
> Bayonetta, definitely..
> 
> ...



NSMBU, Pikmin 3, Bayonetta, Rayman Legends, SASRT & Epic Mickey 2 (if those two has the off-tv gamepad function it would be an instant buy for me).

AC3, TW-101, and Monster Hunter 3U are my later-purchases. 

Idk about CoD:Bo2 though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow at neogaf users. lol

A lot of them think that the Wii U shortage is false.. I checked all major website. Only Kmart and Toys R Us have the deluxe bundle. Best Buy sold out of both.. Gamestop is going to hit the limited soon too..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> NSMBU, Pikmin 3, Bayonetta, Rayman Legends, SASRT & Epic Mickey 2 (if those two has the off-tv gamepad function it would be an instant buy for me).
> 
> AC3, TW-101, and Monster Hunter 3U are my later-purchases.
> 
> Idk about CoD:Bo2 though.



Yeah MH3 and Rayman look like fun.. I really wanna play MH, though.. have been wanting to for some time. 

SASRT?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't decide if i want the 3DS or Wii U version. I love portability but with online on the console version.....

Sega All Stars Racing Transformed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

@Inu

can we finally said that MH series are not going to be on a Sony console for a long time? wth did Nintendo do to lock that series from them?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> @Inu
> 
> can we finally said that MH series are not going to be on a Sony console for a long time? wth did Nintendo do to lock that series from them?



No  we can't. Wii U got an exclusive game, whether it stays that way is completely different


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Get both versions, AnS. 



Malvingt2 said:


> wth did Nintendo do to lock that series from them?



Sony didn't let Capcom localize Monster Hunter Portable 3rd HD Version even though Capcom wanted to. Also, PSP has been a pirate playground for years.

The 3DS and WiiU are brand new, making their games impossible to pirate for the time being. Which means that if you want to play the newest games you have to buy them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 15, 2012)

Preorders for the deluxe edition are already sold out nationwide.

The standard edition will probably follow shortly.

I'm having flashbacks to the agony of trying to find a Wii around launch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Get both versions, AnS.



Deal.  Maybe the cross-platform thing will even things out for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Deal.  Maybe the cross-platform thing will even things out for me.



I'm very much looking forward to cross-platform, being able to develop my character both at home and on the go.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Deal.  Maybe the cross-platform thing will even things out for me.



Seems perfect to me. Got to leave home? Transfer file from WiiU to 3DS and countinue hunting.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Preorders for the deluxe edition are already sold out nationwide.
> 
> The standard edition will probably follow shortly.
> 
> I'm having flashbacks to the agony of trying to find a Wii around launch.



Can't wait to see the agony of finding one before Christmas.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm very much looking forward to cross-platform, being able to develop my character both at home and on the go.





ShadowReij said:


> Seems perfect to me. Got to leave home? Transfer file from WiiU to 3DS and countinue hunting.



That and the off-tv Gamepad function deserve to be nominated highly for innovations imo. 

Once the next SSB game releases with its utilization then i'll never take my eyes of my 3DS/Wii U again while inviting my peeps over. 

Shit is getting real with Nintendo.

Btw, you guys think MH3U on the 3DS lacking online benefits for MH3U HD more for Wii U consumers in a business point of sense?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

heylove said:


> Can't wait to see the agony of finding one before Christmas.



I could get my WiiU and sell it to some desperate person for $700, and then buy two more and sell each of those for $700, and so on. 

Infinite money. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> That and the off-tv Gamepad function deserve to be nominated highly for innovations imo.
> 
> Once the next SSB game releases with its utilization then i'll never take my eyes of my 3DS/Wii U again while inviting my peeps over.
> 
> Shit is getting real with Nintendo.



I will love using that tablet controller just because I can play games while laying down and relaxing around the house, like I would with a handheld.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I will love using that tablet controller just because I can play games while laying down and relaxing around the house, like I would with a handheld.



Tell me about it.  Having a console game on a 480p screen controller streamed whilte taking a shit = best thing Nintendo has came up with. To me it's actually even more appealing than their motion gaming concept, to which i got into it's hype bandwagon before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> No  we can't. Wii U got an exclusive game, whether it stays that way is completely different


 hmm but I feel like Capcom loves this partnership with Nintendo..



Death-kun said:


> Get both versions, AnS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I remember that incident. Capcom was not happy about it..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

Nintendo and Sega are best buddies, why not capcom?
Maybe it'll improve how they handle business.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Btw, you guys think MH3U on the 3DS lacking online benefits for MH3U HD more for Wii U consumers in a business point of sense?



Yes and no. 

On the one hand, Capcom has never given online play to any MH handheld game ever. Also, the WiiU will be using the Nintendo Network for online play. The 3DS won't be getting the update to implement the Nintendo Network until later in 2013, I believe. Well after MH3U is released. 

On the other hand, giving online to the 3DS version would be detrimental to the WiiU version's sales because you'd be able to do everything the WiiU version does and for $320 less (the WiiU is $300, and we're assuming the WiiU version will be $60 while the 3DS version will be $40).

But at the same time, by giving the two versions crossplatform play, you're also encouraging people to buy *both* versions of the game (to have both the "at home" and "on the go" experience), which means Capcom is getting money for the same game twice.

The people that want Monster Hunter will get the 3DS version they've been waiting for, the WiiU version with the online play they want, or both versions to get the complete MH experience wherever you are.

It's devious of Capcom, yet people want Monster Hunter so much that they don't even care.



Malvingt2 said:


> hmm but I feel like Capcom loves this partnership with Nintendo..
> 
> Yeah I remember that incident. Capcom was not happy about it..



Well, Nintendo and Capcom have always been on good terms, I think. Nintendo is always happy to have Capcom's very popular franchises on their consoles. 


And yup, that's mostly the reason. Sony wouldn't let Capcom do it, it was over having to update Ad-Hoc party on western PS3s, I think. Sony didn't want to go through the trouble of updating it and doing whatever with it because they didn't think MHP3rd HD Version would sell well enough to justify it. So they told Capcom no, and Capcom got mad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

The first one is a joke right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The first one is a joke right?


 no.. it is a special edition.. with all the dlc free so far it seem..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

I think he might mean that the cover itself looks silly, since it has "special edition" twice.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> On the one hand, Capcom has never given online play to any MH handheld game ever. Also, the WiiU will be using the Nintendo Network for online play. The 3DS won't be getting the update to implement the Nintendo Network until later in 2013, I believe. Well after MH3U is released.
> 
> ...



Ah now i understand, thank you.  

Hopefully we'll get the update soon if it really is coming in 2013, also do you think that Nintendo can change the 3DS's FC function and add personal accounts to be more akin to the Wii U's? Since the 3DS technically *is* getting Miiverse on board. :amazed

@ Wii U boxarts. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

